# Smoking and Obamacare #20



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh another thing......
> 
> It has been almost 60 hours since I asked for any Hilary accomplishments, but nothing. I even gave the DOS' job description and responsibilities for those too lazy to find out what her duties were. So once again, strike three, she struck out. Wonder if she is going to that Wellness Clinic all the other baseball players went to 'pump it up'?


No one is listing her accomplishments because regardless of what is posted, the cons will negate and denigrate. So it's pointless, really. However, accomplishments don't seem to matter in the political arena anymore in either party. They are both rife with corruption.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Ahhh, the scent of a troll. Just out of hiding I bet.


I heard that in the future we would be able to practice aroma therapy thru the internet, what aroma program have you downloaded.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is Jesse and Al raising a ruckus over the three black teens who beat a white teen so severely on a bus?
> 
> Oh, that's right - the victim was white so this was not a racial incident but just some kids horsing around.
> 
> ...


I guess it was over your head.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I heard that in the future we would be able to practice aroma therapy thru the internet, what aroma program have you downloaded.


Troll scent. Essence from under a rock.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Troll scent. Essence from under a rock.


Ouch!! that was smell-tastic


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> No one is listing her accomplishments because regardless of what is posted, the cons will negate and denigrate. So it's pointless, really. However, accomplishments don't seem to matter in the political arena anymore in either party. They are both rife with corruption.


There are none


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I heard that in the future we would be able to practice aroma therapy thru the internet, what aroma program have you downloaded.


galinipper
if that would ever be a possibility, we would need a 2nd EPA to clean the air from the Pollution coming from the right. Not a pleasant scent coming from that direction.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> With all good respect to you Al I believe your "friends" are more representative of what you say than those of conservative persuasion. The vulgarities alone are not qualities of ladies. Everyone understands the rights of freedom of speech. And with what has been going on in our government at the highest level is frightening. IRS as a starter and plus all the other so-called by o as phony. I do not take them lightly or characterize them as phony. I do not look upon them as benign. Our country does not need a police state.
> 
> Check your holier than thou attitude. I have observed a change in you. Objectivity makes for respect.


Don't bring up vulgarity unless you've seen some of Janeway's posts. Spend a little more time here, and you'll soon realize that there are many here claiming to be victims of the awful "lefties," but dish up far more vitriol, lies, and name-calling than some of us can even think of. When you realize where their information is coming from and how their thinking processes are working, you realize how far out of the mainstream they are. FoxNews, which I don't respect, is almost "moderate" compared to these other propaganda machines they call "news." The only thing the "righties" do here is accuse, berate, and lie, and they do it all with unprecedented arrogance. You think I've lost objectivity? Stick around a little more and have yourself a field day!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Well Thank-You Puddin'


You are most welcome, Ursula..


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is Jesse and Al raising a ruckus over the three black teens who beat a white teen so severely on a bus?
> 
> Oh, that's right - the victim was white so this was not a racial incident but just some kids horsing around.
> 
> ...


This describes you to a tee.
The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> if that would ever be a possibility, we would need a 2nd EPA to clean the air from the Pollution coming from the right. Not a pleasant scent coming from that direction.


Huckle, Don't count yourself absent from the "Clean Air Act" regulations so quickly...the fish stinks from the head to the tail.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Don't bring up vulgarity unless you've seen some of Janeway's posts. Spend a little more time here, and you'll soon realize that there are many here claiming to be victims of the awful "lefties," but dish up far more vitriol, lies, and name-calling than some of us can even think of. When you realize where their information is coming from and how their thinking processes are working, you realize how far out of the mainstream they are. FoxNews, which I don't respect, is almost "moderate" compared to these other propaganda machines they call "news." The only thing the "righties" do here is accuse, berate, and lie, and they do it all with unprecedented arrogance. You think I've lost objectivity? Stick around a little more and have yourself a field day!


Change the word Janeaway to Huck or yourself, change Fox News to MSNBC and righties to lefties and you are describing yourself


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Change the word Janeaway to Huck or yourself, change Fox News to MSNBC and righties to lefties and you are describing yourself


Somebody is writing again just to see herself in print. Can't think of anything new, dear? Have you started to keep the Lord's day holy yet? I guess not.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Somebody is writing again just to see herself in print. Can't think of anything new, dear? Have you started to keep the Lord's day holy yet? I guess not.


Same could be said about you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Huckle, Don't count yourself absent from the "Clean Air Act" regulations so quickly...the fish stinks from the head to the tail.


galinipper
my daily scent is CERRUTI IMAGE, heavenly and for evening still Chanel Nr. 5 trailed by Joy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Change the word Janeaway to Huck or yourself, change Fox News to MSNBC and righties to lefties and you are describing yourself


LOVETHELAKE
that hour again when you are running out of anything seemingly original?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> LOVETHELAKE
> that hour again when you are running out of anything seemingly original?


nope

Just bored waiting to hear about Hilary's accomplishments


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> Just bored waiting to hear about Hilary's accomplishments


lovethelake
the Library will be open tomorrow, pick up a Biography to widen your horizon. I am wearing out the carpet there and am gaining a lot in doing so. Nothing beats a good book. Try it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> my scent is CERRUTI IMAGE. Heavenly.


So you need purfume to cover up the smell, WOW. These last posts are really getting stupid. have a good night smelling yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So you need purfume to cover up the smell, WOW. These last posts are really getting stupid. have a good night smelling yourself.


galinipper
your purfume must be the smell opposite my perfume. That explains it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What is the justification (moral and otherwise) for certain Comgressmen trying to take away healthcare insurance from 30 million Americans who otherwise wouldn't have any by repealing Obamacare?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Ahhh, the scent of a troll. Just out of hiding I bet.


No, she is a regular where have you been?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> the Library will be open tomorrow, pick up a Biography to widen your horizon. I am wearing out the carpet there and am gaining a lot in doing so. Nothing beats a good book. Try it.


I didn't know you could read. You never say anything except that you don't know anything about anything!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> if that would ever be a possibility, we would need a 2nd EPA to clean the air from the Pollution coming from the right. Not a pleasant scent coming from that direction.


The left already smells rotten!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Change the word Janeaway to Huck or yourself, change Fox News to MSNBC and righties to lefties and you are describing yourself


This interests me. I might do a scientific study of who insults another more, a Lib or a Cons and who initiates same. I'll also think about ranking the insults in priority of vulgarity and distaste. Maybe originality too to make it fun. (I'm positive the Conservs will win in originality!)

BTW: Alcameron has no clue where I get my news from or at least she hasn't posted anything of accuracy to my knowledge. Funny how she accuses everyone with the facts she believes to be in evidence yet are not.

How delightful watching her section us off in little areas that she believes we fit in and then we're all to watch her squirm and spin us into place. She must have enjoyed tops as an infant.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ouch!! that was smell-tastic


Don't pay any attention to GW as she only pops in this thread to support those who bad mouth everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Somebody is writing again just to see herself in print. Can't think of anything new, dear? Have you started to keep the Lord's day holy yet? I guess not.


Guess you've never read nor understood the story in Matthew and the stories about David and the Pharisees keeping the Sabbath Holy. Nope, I know you don't understand (per usual) with your inaccurate posts referring to that topic.

I don't practice your religion, thankfully, and I do not keep the company of heathens you keep, support and encourage and count as friends either. I'll leave the heathens, athesists and Hell-bound namesayers to you and yours. Wonder how you spoke to Huckleberry about her soul while in MN. You probably are more than willing to let her perish rather than tell her about your Faith.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> expand your horizon by reading any Biography about her. Too much for you? Would you or your children have qualified for the Universities available to her? After all it is only a small %age of people reaching that pinnacle. Mrs. Clinton - in fact all of the Clintons - are exceptional.


I don't think your horizon is above zero ground level. Maybe someone could teach you how to read. Is this why you have not attended any university? Dream on!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess you've never read nor understood the story in Matthew and the stories about David and the Pharisees keeping the Sabbath Holy. Nope, I know you don't understand (per usual) with your inaccurate posts referring to that topic.
> 
> I don't practice your religion, thankfully, and I do not keep the company of heathens you keep, support and encourage and count as friends either.


You make me laugh! There's nothing else to do with your drivel!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> Just bored waiting to hear about Hilary's accomplishments


We'll never hear anything until they start their drinking binges - then we'll hear insults and foolery.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I didn't know you could read. You never say anything except that you don't know anything about anything!


Juvenile.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So you need purfume to cover up the smell, WOW. These last posts are really getting stupid. have a good night smelling yourself.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What is the justification (moral and otherwise) for certain Comgressmen trying to take away healthcare insurance from 30 million Americans who otherwise wouldn't have any by repealing Obamacare?


None are - end of discussion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> your friends needed this information. To the rest of us it is "old hat".


You did not know this information is why you did not post it but now say it is old hat. You are very funny girl!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I didn't know you could read. You never say anything except that you don't know anything about anything!


Janeway, what is wrong with you girl? Huck didn't say she _reads_ the books, she only said she is wearing out the carpet dragging her tail around behind her entering and exiting the library .... oh, and she's gaining a LOT (of weight) doing so.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> None are - end of discussion.


Now I'm laughing harder! What news does she read that she doesn't even understand what they're trying to do??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You make me laugh! There's nothing else to do with your drivel!


Yep - you don't know nor understand the Biblical lesson. Your loss.

Soooooo, rather than learn or discuss the topic at hand that YOU brought up, you again hurl insults at me for your ignorance.

Typical and one for my scoreboard in the Liberal column.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you don't know nor understand the Biblical lesson. Your loss.
> 
> Soooooo, rather than learn or discuss the topic at hand that YOU brought up, you again hurl insults at me for your ignorance.
> 
> Typical and one for my scoreboard in the Liberal column.


Still no Hilary accomplishments


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What is the justification (moral and otherwise) for certain Comgressmen trying to take away healthcare insurance from 30 million Americans who otherwise wouldn't have any by repealing Obamacare?


alcameron
Hatred instead of love for Mankind. Particular dislike (hatred) for those who are needy. Go figure.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The left already smells rotten!


That's just your breath blowing back in your face, Jane. It's the scent of all the crap you post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Still no Hilary accomplishments


lovethelake
Can't read? Get a Tutor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> bitterly honest..


Bitterly cynical


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's just your breath blowing back in your face, Jane. It's the scent of all the crap you post.


BrattyPatty
Surprising how much engery she has being nasty claiming to be at death' door with some frequency. Wonder why she is not supporting the Native Americans who want to protect THEIR Land instead of wasting her time here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you don't know nor understand the Biblical lesson. Your loss.
> 
> Soooooo, rather than learn or discuss the topic at hand that YOU brought up, you again hurl insults at me for your ignorance.
> 
> Typical and one for my scoreboard in the Liberal column.


KPG
You speak about biblical lessons? That truly is a joke. You obviously have no clue what the meanings of the teachings in the Bible are. Talk nonsense in Church instead of listening to the Sermons? For shame, for shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I assume you are referring to KPG.



lovethelake said:


> Odd why is he/she talking about herself in the third person? I guess she forgot what name she logged under and was trying to make her alter-ego look good. No wonder she is confused.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, let it go. Wouldn't want....or be able to....eliminate jealousy.



Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> don't let your jealousy eat you alive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm. Insulting all women by not allowing for the complexity of the issue. Keep talking.....GOP seems intent on losing votes.



RUKnitting said:


> for those who have recently said they would support Hillary. They all forgot "why" they will support her and "what" her accomplishments are. That's because there are none.
> 
> The ladies simply follow their Lib/Dem leaders and tow the party line. Priceless ..... and pathetic.


Women have followed blindly for years and now the Libs more so. Stand by your man.[/quote]


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dame, you can see how afraid they are of Hillary Clinton.
And she hasn't even formaly said if she would run or not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Surprising how much engery she has being nasty claiming to be at death' door with some frequency. Wonder why she is not supporting the Native Americans who want to protect THEIR Land instead of wasting her time here.


Never said I wasn't supporting them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just what I was thinking.



GWPlver said:


> Ahhh, the scent of a troll. Just out of hiding I bet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a joke, silly. She's laughing at you. Sorry to spoil the fun but I couldn't help it.



lovethelake said:


> Anyone else notice that Huck is still speaking in the third person? Wondering if that is a lame attempt of covering her fanny?
> 
> OOOOOOOOOoooooooo wonder when she will switch names again and attempt to fool us. Get the popcorn and sodas, this will be fun to watch


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just what I was thinking.


No, she is a regular!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope you're holding your breath. If you were truly interested, you'd look it up. Why should someone else do your homework when you won't use it when it's done....except for nefarious purposes.



lovethelake said:


> Oh another thing......
> 
> It has been almost 60 hours since I asked for any Hilary accomplishments, but nothing. I even gave the DOS' job description and responsibilities for those too lazy to find out what her duties were. So once again, strike three, she struck out. Wonder if she is going to that Wellness Clinic all the other baseball players went to 'pump it up'?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Dame, you can see how afraid they are of Hillary Clinton.
> And she hasn't even formaly said if she would run or not.


BrattyPatty
Afraid is a gentle description, scared to death comes closer. These folks think that beginning to attack her already would make her not run. Wishful thinking. For her sake I wish she would finally take the rest of her Life to take it easy but that is really not her style. She blossoms when presented with problems and therefore she is feared by many Males as Mrs. Pelosi is. Weak Man just hate strong Women.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't exhale.



lovethelake said:


> Still no Hilary accomplishments


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it amazing that someone with a terminal illness has the energy to post so regularly.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Surprising how much engery she has being nasty claiming to be at death' door with some frequency. Wonder why she is not supporting the Native Americans who want to protect THEIR Land instead of wasting her time here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure can, and it's fun scaring them.



BrattyPatty said:


> Dame, you can see how afraid they are of Hillary Clinton.
> And she hasn't even formaly said if she would run or not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's a joke, silly. She's laughing at you. Sorry to spoil the fun but I couldn't help it.


damemary
Amazing how gullible these folks are and the lack of reading they display. Huck is having a barrel of fun with them and they are too dense to get it. Now that is really very funny. Wonder if they have ever poisoned someone with their cooking because not all Recipes are written in very common style either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Never said I wasn't supporting them!


Janeway
what is this display supposed to tell us? I got plenty of books with pictures like that. Even painted pictures of Natives. You should be writing letters to your Representatives to save the land of the Native Americans. You should be bombarding them with pleas instead of being nasty here and accomplishing nothing but making Enemies. I have met many Native Americans but none who were hateful, just struggling to carve out a life for themselves under dire circumstances. Do something constructive for them instead of putting them into a poor light. They do not deserve that at all. Knit something for the Native Children who are so very needy. It is very rewarding.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they just follow the instructions on the box.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Amazing how gullible these folks are and the lack of reading they display. Huck is having a barrel of fun with them and they are too dense to get it. Now that is really very funny. Wonder if they have ever poisoned someone with their cooking because not all Recipes are written in very common style either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you don't know nor understand the Biblical lesson. Your loss.
> 
> Soooooo, rather than learn or discuss the topic at hand that YOU brought up, you again hurl insults at me for your ignorance.
> 
> Typical and one for my scoreboard in the Liberal column.


What????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think they just follow the instructions on the box.


damemary
oh you mean the ones which show pictures as instructions only, I get it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't exhale.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> None are - end of discussion.


KPG is embarrassed by her own party and refuses to talk about real issues within her so called party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We'll never hear anything until they start their drinking binges - then we'll hear insults and foolery.


Posting lies again, KPG!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Posting lies again, KPG!


BrattyPatty
just got to love it when she posts nothing but lies. Missed the Sunday Sermon again. Wonder why she even goes to Church. Trying to find someone to talk to? Well, once they get to know her, they surely will distance themselves from her rapidly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> just got to love it when she posts nothing but lies. Missed the Sunday Sermon again. Wonder why she even goes to Church. Trying to find someone to talk to? Well, once they get to know her, they surely will distance themselves from her rapidly.


Only those who can see through her, Huck.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And just think those are only a few of her accomplishments. Thankfully you are no Hill. She is a disgrace to womankind as she stood by her man despite his degrading her . And at the same time she was representing woman's rights around the world. At this point I can't post my thoughts.

Look forward to seeing more of you. Along with knitting and I hope you enjoy good food.



galinipper said:


> The only accomplishment that Hill has made is how well and quickly she can clean herself up after Bill uses her for a doormat, and how well she can clean up after the "suicide" of Vince Foster. Almost forgot---she can clean out a filing cabinet at record speed.In the political arena I guess one could use the word --accomplish--


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Some times honesty can hurt.



galinipper said:


> bitterly honest..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Perhaps this would be an exercise for SS if she could be objective? She seems to enjoy things of this nature. And as an outsider???

Just a thought.



knitpresentgifts said:


> This interests me. I might do a scientific study of who insults another more, a Lib or a Cons and who initiates same. I'll also think about ranking the insults in priority of vulgarity and distaste. Maybe originality too to make it fun. (I'm positive the Conservs will win in originality!)
> 
> BTW: Alcameron has no clue where I get my news from or at least she hasn't posted anything of accuracy to my knowledge. Funny how she accuses everyone with the facts she believes to be in evidence yet are not.
> 
> How delightful watching her section us off in little areas that she believes we fit in and then we're all to watch her squirm and spin us into place. She must have enjoyed tops as an infant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Between us we've managed to explain very simply how to get food. I assume they survive on something besides vile behavior.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> oh you mean the ones which show pictures as instructions only, I get it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sad thought.



BrattyPatty said:


> Only those who can see through her, Huck.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

After 72 hours still no one has the ability to list only 5 of Hilary's accomplishments.

Maybe this could be helpful:

Arab Spring accomplishment:
Treaties:
Safer embassies:
Murders by terrorists:
Al Qaeda's decimation:
Peace talks:
US economic development by working with other countries:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts wrote:
We'll never hear anything until they start their drinking binges - then we'll hear insults and foolery.


BrattyPatty said:


> Posting lies again, KPG!


Didn't I call it? = Top-shelf Bazinga!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only those who can see through her, Huck.


Well, I'll be flattered - I'm the Holy Ghost? Are you kidding me???    I know you're only kidding, but I'm still appreciative of the compliment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Perhaps this would be an exercise for SS if she could be objective? She seems to enjoy things of this nature. And as an outsider???
> 
> Just a thought.


I thought - and decided SS would not be objective. Plus she's on vacation for several weeks. Sigh .... I'll just have to do it myself.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> After 72 hours still no one has the ability to list only 5 of Hilary's accomplishments.
> 
> Maybe this could be helpful:
> 
> ...


"You can't handle the truth!" Jack Nicholson.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> After 72 hours still no one has the ability to list only 5 of Hilary's accomplishments.
> 
> Maybe this could be helpful:
> 
> ...


"You can't handle the truth!"...Jack Nicholson.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Look forward to seeing more of you. Along with knitting and I hope you enjoy good food.


Trying to arrange more time to post, sorry if it seems like I just do a drive-by. I do love to knit, I just finished a pair of socks. Will post a pic. I do enjoy good food and recipes. This is toe up socks, yarn is Schoppel Single Disk. Love this yarn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Trying to arrange more time to post, sorry if it seems like I just do a drive-by. I do love to knit, I just finished a pair of socks. Will post a pic. I do enjoy good food and recipes. This is toe up socks, yarn is Schoppel Single Disk. Love this yarn.


Wow, great knitted socks! Stay around as I could learn lots from your talents!

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I'll be flattered - I'm the Holy Ghost? Are you kidding me???    I know you're only kidding, but I'm still appreciative of the compliment.


KPG
still searching to find the elusive Heaven and Hell?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Trying to arrange more time to post, sorry if it seems like I just do a drive-by. I do love to knit, I just finished a pair of socks. Will post a pic. I do enjoy good food and recipes. This is toe up socks, yarn is Schoppel Single Disk. Love this yarn.


Wow galinipper - I'm impressed! Such nice work. Good on you and nice to hear from you again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Perhaps this would be an exercise for SS if she could be objective? She seems to enjoy things of this nature. And as an outsider???
> Just a thought.


Wow! I think this is the first time anyone has volunteered me to do something and insulted me at the same time. Way cool, RU. Oh, and that's MIB to you.:mrgreen:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought - and decided SS would not be objective. Plus she's on vacation for several weeks. Sigh .... I'll just have to do it myself.


I think you might be even less objective than I am, so maybe you don't have to bother analyzing the insults around here. Too bad for everyone, I'm not on vacation for a few days yet. Also, I'm not analysing anything anymore unless I get paid for being a consultant. And I mean paid a lot... :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bitterly cynical


There is not one person on S&O that has not been cynical, as a matter of fact it appears to be a requirement...... you take care of your bitter cynicism and I'll take care of mine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, great knitted socks! Stay around as I could learn lots from your talents!
> 
> Hugs, Jane


Thanks Jane, I haven't tried your zuc burgers yet but it is on my list. I will make it over to the denim thread soon, thanks for the invite a while back.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We'll never hear anything until they start their drinking binges - then we'll hear insults and foolery.


Knit, hope this photo loads and thanks for the compliment. tlk later


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> "You can't handle the truth!"...Jack Nicholson.


Amen, Rocky - The right not only can't handle the truth they wouldn't recognize it if it bit them in the butt! Not one critical thinker in the whole lot of them. They are good for only one thing and that is minions for their insane leadership in the GOP. I will be posting Hillary's accomplishments as SOS. Let's see if the radical right can post five accomplishments of anyone on the right. I am not going to hold my breath waiting on that. As we all have heard, ad nauseum, their bragging about accomplishing nothing. Such a distinguished legacy to leave their children and grandchildren who they pretend to be so concerned about.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country. More to come.

http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-departm... - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> "You can't handle the truth!" Jack Nicholson.


yes I can


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BENGHAZI

No answers

No justice

No peace


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought - and decided SS would not be objective. Plus she's on vacation for several weeks. Sigh .... I'll just have to do it myself.


KPG
keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Amen, Rocky - The right not only can't handle the truth they wouldn't recognize it if it bit them in the butt! Not one critical thinker in the whole lot of them. They are good for only one thing and that is minions for their insane leadership in the GOP. I will be posting Hillary's accomplishments as SOS. Let's see if the radical right can post five accomplishments of anyone on the right. I am not going to hold my breath waiting on that. As we all have heard, ad nauseum, their bragging about accomplishing nothing. Such a distinguished legacy to leave their children and grandchildren who they pretend to be so concerned about.


Cheecky Blighter
It is so easy to post failures of the GOP = 40 tries to undo Obamacare. Just one example. Too stupid to know that is cannot be done. If their "elite" is so stupid, just think what their followers are like.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> BENGHAZI
> No answers
> No justice
> No peace


If by "justice" you mean a resolution made according to Law, you will probably be disappointed. Law and Justice are very different things.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Knit, hope this photo loads and thanks for the compliment. tlk later


Now just stop that! I'm laughing too hard and almost spilled my drink. Too bad its only sugar-free sparking juice water. I think I need something stronger to make the clean-up worthwhile .... :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful work. Can see why you love that yarn. It certainly is very special and shows off your knitting splendiferiously. Who's the lucky recipient?



galinipper said:


> Trying to arrange more time to post, sorry if it seems like I just do a drive-by. I do love to knit, I just finished a pair of socks. Will post a pic. I do enjoy good food and recipes. This is toe up socks, yarn is Schoppel Single Disk. Love this yarn.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If by "justice" you mean a resolution made according to Law, you will probably be disappointed. Law and Justice are very different things.


I would just like to know the truthful answers


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would just like to know the truthful answers


They were killed by terrorists. There is your truthful answer.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They were killed by terrorists. There is your truthful answer.


Why was it allowed to happen with all the warnings available?

Why was no help sent?

Why was it blamed on a youtube video?

Why have the 'terrorists' given interviews instead of apprehended?

What was Obama doing during the attack?

What did he know?

When did he know it?

What did he do?

Did he or someone else place the stand down order?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why was it allowed to happen with all the warnings available?
> 
> Why was no help sent?
> 
> ...


lovethelake
it would make you look better if you would take some interest in programs which are repeated frequently and address events like Benghazi. One was just aired last week. I guess you only tune in to shows like the Kardashians. By the way what about the clear warnings Bush got re. the 9/11 terrorism and he did not heed and cost almost 3,000 lives. Want more info. putting the prev. Admdinistration in to a terrible light? We got plenty. Just keep it up and we are most happy to post.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Classic, go to the playbook and blame Bush.

Why didn't Hilary care what happened? I mean it happened less than six months before?

This would all go away if Obama would answer the questions. My conclusion, he is a coward


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Your conclusion is typical of that of any other Obama hater.
Do you think that anyone posting has the answers to all of your Benhazi rhetorical questions?
Some things are kept sealed for a reason.
A coward is somebody like you that will not tell someone to their face what they think of them, or even write to them. They instead post on websites and whine and slander the whole day long.
What makes you think that Hillary Clinton did not care about what happened?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Classic, go to the playbook and blame Bush.
> 
> Why didn't Hilary care what happened? I mean it happened less than six months before?
> 
> This would all go away if Obama would answer the questions. My conclusion, he is a coward


lovethelake
my conclusion, you have no interest in learning about facts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Knit, hope this photo loads and thanks for the compliment. tlk later


Thanks, as that picture says it all!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You will need to open your mind to see them. I assume that's too much to ask.



lovethelake said:


> I would just like to know the truthful answers


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

Check this out!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191641-1.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191641-1.html


Why? Just another old post dragged in from the past.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I would just like to know the truthful answers


You will probably be disappointed in that, along with what is just and what is lawful. Sometimes there are very few facts and they seem like crumbs compared to the importance of the subject they form the basis for. Why do we say we want "the truth", singular, and we find "lies", plural? Reliable facts can be hard to find and the truths that results from them also come from different points of view.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why? Just another old post dragged in from the past.


Can't handle the truth?

Day 4. It has been almost 100 hours, and yet no one has answered my question about Hilary's accomplishments. Conclusion, there were none, she was a failure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Balderdash! DURF. Bazinga. (Makes more sense than most around here.)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Balderdash! DURF. Bazinga. (Makes more sense than most around here.)


What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf

Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191641-1.html


Wow, thanks as this is an eye opener about Hillary!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf
> 
> Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


Yes, I thought we were to "watch" our language usage on KP, but it looks as if the Demo's say lots of 'off color' words & get away with it because we don't report them.

Thank you LTL as these people don't have any class as all they know is to use bad color words or to argue.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

400 surface-to-air missles were diverted into Lybia from either the consolate or annex the night of the Benghazi murders. The people that got them are very bad people and could use these against airplanes. 

Hummmmmm is this the reason for the cover up? Missles given to rebels in Syria without Congressional approval?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf
> 
> Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


What a sicko. I cannot believe someone of her age would post such. Damemary has no smarts (the exact position she attempt to refute) and certainly *no class. * I've back-read some of her posts which read like a crappy novel. She's entitled to post as she wishes, but it certainly is a reflection of her character.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 400 surface-to-air missles were diverted into Lybia from either the consolate or annex the night of the Benghazi murders. The people that got them are very bad people and could use these against airplanes.
> 
> Hummmmmm is this the reason for the cover up? Missles given to rebels in Syria without Congressional approval?


The more I hear the more I understand that weapons were being run through the Benghazi and hence the reason for Hillary's and Obama's absolute desire to cover up their actions. Congress is seeking and finding the truth.

Thankfully, there is no statute of limitations for murder.

What a disgrace for our Nation to have such leaders in the WH and as SOS.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 400 surface-to-air missles were diverted into Lybia from either the consolate or annex the night of the Benghazi murders. The people that got them are very bad people and could use these against airplanes.
> 
> Hummmmmm is this the reason for the cover up? Missles given to rebels in Syria without Congressional approval?


Lovethelake, I read that this AM also, a few in the media has always said it had to do with weapons smuggling. It looks to be the case as the Benghhazi whistleblowers attorney begins to make some things public. He claims that this is one of the reasons our 19 embassies across the Middle East have been shut down........and they blamed it all on a video........


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lovethelake, I read that this AM also, a few in the media has always said it had to do with weapons smuggling. It looks to be the case as the Benghhazi whistleblowers attorney begins to make some things public. He claims that this is one of the reasons our 19 embassies across the Middle East have been shut down........and they blamed it all on a video........


Wonder how Hilary will spin this???? Well I hate to inform her, it does matter. I don't know if you know this or not, but last Friday I posed the question: What are 5 accomplishments of Hillary in her 5 years of SOS? Guess what, no response. I even posted the job responsibilities of the SOS to help, but alas, no answer.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> Bald! DURF. Bazinga. (Makes more sense than most around here.)


Take the mirror out from between your legs and stop describing what you are looking at.... serious topics are trending and you want to play " show and tell. "


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Take the mirror out from between your legs and stop describing what you are looking at.... serious topics are trending and you want to play " show and tell. "


Thank you for this reply as you can read the words we have to put up with--it is getting tiresome!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder how Hilary will spin this???? Well I hate to inform her, it does matter. I don't know if you know this or not, but last Friday I posed the question: What are 5 accomplishments of Hillary in her 5 years of SOS? Guess what, no response. I even posted the job responsibilities of the SOS to help, but alas, no answer.


With a question like that all you could hear are the crickets singing. zero accomplishment. Remember when she lied about landing in Bosnia under snipper fire and claimed she had to duck.. and the video shows the real story.. as she gets off the plane she is handed flowers by young bosnia citizens..no sniper fire just gracious greetings from the young girls. video is still out there... you can't make this stuff up


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Take the mirror out from between your legs and stop describing what you are looking at.... serious topics are trending and you want to play " show and tell. "


Now that's real classy. And Jane says the Dems are bad.
You're comment is disgusting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't handle the truth?
> 
> Day 4. It has been almost 100 hours, and yet no one has answered my question about Hilary's accomplishments. Conclusion, there were none, she was a failure.


You're just jealous of her, LTL. She's accomplished more in her life than you can ever dream of.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf
> 
> Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


Hate to tell you this, but our "DURF" has a much different meaning, and it means nothing vile or sexual.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf
> 
> Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


Too bad you raised your son to inherit your bigotry and hatred. And you also discuss the people and their ages you meet online? Those traits of hatred and bigotry are totally anti-Christian, in case you didn't know. You are showing that you don't know the truths of your own religion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't handle the truth?
> 
> Day 4. It has been almost 100 hours, and yet no one has answered my question about Hilary's accomplishments. Conclusion, there were none, she was a failure.


Not too much logic here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, thanks as this is an eye opener about Hillary!


Did you bother to look this up and read? I guess not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hate to tell you this, but our "xxxx" has a much different meaning, and it means nothing vile or sexual.


Hate to tell you this, but all excepted words hold the universal meaning found in the dictionary. Go ahead and make up your 'own' words and spin what "your" meaning is, but the fact remains damemary used a disgusting word known to most and found in a dictionary. "Classless" is also found in the dictionary to describe you and your classless friend.

BTW: Also anti-Christian, shows and proves you know little to nothing about your faith you preach that you follow.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> Balderdash! DURF. Bazinga. (Makes more sense than most around here.)


this is what dame posted


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Andrea,
Once again KPG is telling people what they know and don't know. How can she determine what your faith is and how you practice it? She can't. All hot air again.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Take the mirror out from between your legs and stop describing what you are looking at.... serious topics are trending and you want to play " show and tell. "


this is my response


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> this is what dame posted


So that makes it okay for your disgusting comment? Yes we know what your reply was. It wasn't funny the first time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now that's real classy. And Jane says the Dems are bad.
> You're comment is disgusting.


So BP why find my response so disgusting? Could it be the visual is unbearable... because you are the mirror image of dame???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So BP why find my response so disgusting? Could it be the visual is unbearable... because you are the mirror image of dame???


Not even close on either one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not even close on either one.


I call it hitting the bullseye.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I call it hitting the bullseye.


So do I. The two of them are the most crass and classless posters on KP.

Anyone can read back all their posts to determine for herself if what I say is true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I call it hitting the bullseye.


I call it being disgusting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

You can have the last word, I take the bullseye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can't handle the truth?
> 
> Day 4. It has been almost 100 hours, and yet no one has answered my question about Hilary's accomplishments. Conclusion, there were none, she was a failure.


lovethelake
what sort of Police are you trying to be? Hitler's SS? We answer when we want to and do not take orders. Go jump in the Lake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> what sort of Police are you trying to be? Hitler's SS? We answer when we want to and do not take orders. Go jump in the Lake.


Good morning, Huck! How's it going today?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hate to tell you this, but all excepted words hold the universal meaning found in the dictionary. Go ahead and make up your 'own' words and spin what "your" meaning is, but the fact remains damemary used a disgusting word known to most and found in a dictionary. "Classless" is also found in the dictionary to describe you and your classless friend.
> 
> BTW: Also anti-Christian, shows and proves you know little to nothing about your faith you preach that you follow.


The "urban" dictionary is not exactly a dictionary, and I know plenty about what is and is not a Christian value. I can also recognize when someone is trying hard to denigrate someone else.
You still make me laugh!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hate to tell you this, but all excepted words hold the universal meaning found in the dictionary. Go ahead and make up your 'own' words and spin what "your" meaning is, but the fact remains damemary used a disgusting word known to most and found in a dictionary. "Classless" is also found in the dictionary to describe you and your classless friend.
> 
> BTW: Also anti-Christian, shows and proves you know little to nothing about your faith you preach that you follow.


You knew the meaning of that "disgusting word?" You knew more than we!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a class act. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durf
> 
> Even my 27 year old son had no idea what she was saying. When I showed him, he was appalled that a senior citizen would use that term. Then he said, "That's a Dem for you". From the mouths of babes, the truth is told.


lovethelake
interesting that you and your Son found THAT explanation since durf in our dictionary means something altogether different I assure you. Classic Right, going for the worst. But then Dictionaries are rare in your book collections.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You knew the meaning of that "disgusting word?" You knew more than we!


alcameron
now I am laughing out loud. They just do not have enough dictionaries to find extensive explanations as the one we are using here. This is so funny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The "urban" dictionary is not exactly a dictionary, ...


I didn't need to look up the disgusting word in any dictionary to know its meaning and neither does any intelligent human being. Obviously you needed to look it up.



alcameron said:


> ... and I know plenty about what is and is not a Christian value. I can also recognize when someone is trying hard to denigrate someone else.


You mean like you just did? Here's your prior post and your denigration of another: you simply cannot live without being a hypocrite.



alcameron said:


> Too bad you raised your son to inherit your bigotry and hatred. And you also discuss the people and their ages you meet online? Those traits of hatred and bigotry are totally anti-Christian, in case you didn't know. You are showing that you don't know the truths of your own religion.


BTW: Your BFF, Bratty Patty, does not like it when you tell others how to think and what they should know about religious faith. In case you didn't know....


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a sicko. I cannot believe someone of her age would post such. Damemary has no smarts (the exact position she attempt to refute) and certainly *no class. * I've back-read some of her posts which read like a crappy novel. She's entitled to post as she wishes, but it certainly is a reflection of her character.


Stalk much?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning, Huck! How's it going today?


BrattyPatty
Good morning. I am having a blast. Wonder why we have dictionaries they never discovered? I guess their education has been so minimal that no dictionaries were needed. Danas is all they are.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Take the mirror out from between your legs and stop describing what you are looking at.... serious topics are trending and you want to play " show and tell. "


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Stalk much?


Reading what someone posts on a public website is "stalking?"

I had no idea!

You should turn me in to the authorities because I read a lot on this website. :-D :-D :-D

Understand much? Rhetorical ?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Your BFF, Bratty Patty, does not like it when you tell others how to think and what they should know about religious faith. In case you didn't know....


And there's no hypocrisy in claiming to be a person of God and teaching your kids to be bigots? Or in most of the posts coming from a person who quotes the Bible in her subtext?
The hypocrisy exists when you preach to others then act un-Christian.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now that's real classy. And Jane says the Dems are bad.
> You're comment is disgusting.


BrattyPatty
obviously these folks have a liking for limited dictionaries. Sounds like one for only nasty explanations to me. Danas.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Why would anyone give this quote a thumbs up?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Reading what someone posts on a public website is "stalking?"
> 
> I had no idea!
> 
> Understand much? Rhetorical ?


Read the laws.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So do I. The two of them are the most crass and classless posters on KP.
> 
> Anyone can read back all their posts to determine for herself if what I say is true.


Anyone can read back all your posts including the posts under another name you used. So there you go, Pot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Reading what someone posts on a public website is "stalking?"
> 
> I had no idea!
> 
> Understand much? Rhetorical ?


KPG
keep posting to show your total ignorance. Yes, you are stalking here and have done so for some time. I copied all of your activities re. this. 
You can try all you want to twist your activities into something else, too late, it is stalking. You may want to educate yourself re. stalking laws. Danas.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And there's no hypocrisy in claiming to be a person of God and teaching your kids to be bigots? Or in most of the posts coming from a person who quotes the Bible in her subtext?
> The hypocrisy exists when you preach to others then act un-Christian.


Well, you've got it down pat; congratulations hypocrite.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hate to tell you this, but all excepted words hold the universal meaning found in the dictionary. Go ahead and make up your 'own' words and spin what "your" meaning is, but the fact remains damemary used a disgusting word known to most and found in a dictionary. "Classless" is also found in the dictionary to describe you and your classless friend.
> 
> BTW: Also anti-Christian, shows and proves you know little to nothing about your faith you preach that you follow.


 BTW not all dictionaries give the "dirty" meaning as LTL gets off on.

durf 
Web definitions
Any fall. The harder the fall, the bigger the durf. Usually accompanied by a grunt of pain..
www.stokecity.ca/Lingo.shtml


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You knew more than we!


Took you long enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You knew the meaning of that "disgusting word?" You knew more than we!


alcameron
I am bending over laughing and I do not do that often. I am more the serious kind but this is hilarious. Sounds like we are vocabulary nerds. I consider that an other feather in our cap.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Your BFF, Bratty Patty, does not like it when you tell others how to think and what they should know about religious faith. In case you didn't know....


For once KPG is right. Nobody has the right to push one religion on another. No one has the right to judge a person because of their faith which KPG does quite often. And nobody should speak for God which KPG feels she has the right to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Took you long enough.


KPG
Keep posting Danas. Huck is collecting your irrational stuff.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you've got it down pat; congratulations hypocrite.


I am not preaching the Word.
Bazinga for now. My dogs want to walk, and we need a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> For once KPG is right. Nobody has the right to push one religion on another. No one has the right to judge a person because of their faith which KPG does quite often. And nobody should speak for God which KPG feels she has the right to do.


BrattyPatty
KPG speaketh with forked tongue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I am bending over laughing and I do not do that often. I am more the serious kind but this is hilarious. Sounds like we are vocabulary nerds. I consider that an other feather in our cap.


I am with you there Huck. Leave it for the righteous ones to come up with the filth :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> KPG speaketh with forked tongue.


Yes, we all know that Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Took you long enough.


KPG
still waiting for your proof of the existence of Heaven and Hell. You so adamantly stated that I am wrong claiming that there is neither. I am waiting for you to proof me wrong and not just saying that I am, which of course I am not.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Typical Lib coverup. Trouble with 2 - 4 letter words. Clintonism.



alcameron said:


> Hate to tell you this, but our "DURF" has a much different meaning, and it means nothing vile or sexual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I am not preaching the Word.


More proof you do not follow the teachings of the faith you tell us you follow: you _are_ to preach the Word.

2 Timothy 4:2

"Preach the word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encouragewith great patience and careful instruction."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Read the laws.


Don't have to. I understand the meaning and actions of the word that you do not. How unfortunate for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Typical Lib coverup. Trouble with 2 - 4 letter words. Clintonism.


That was uncalled for. I found the "non Urban" definition which has nothing to do with what LTL posted.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

She raised her son to be very perceptive. And to know what is out there because our children will need to deal with all types of people in their future. Best "our children" learn at home and not at the local village.



alcameron said:


> Too bad you raised your son to inherit your bigotry and hatred. And you also discuss the people and their ages you meet online? Those traits of hatred and bigotry are totally anti-Christian, in case you didn't know. You are showing that you don't know the truths of your own religion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More proof you do not follow the teachings of the faith you tell us you follow: you _are_ to preach the Word.
> 
> 2 Timothy 4:2
> 
> "Preach the word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encouragewith great patience and careful instruction."


KPG
Go find the proof of Heaven and Hell and quit preaching. Get used to it, our Faith is far removed from yours. Racism and bigotry is not being taught in our good Book.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't have to. I understand the meaning and actions of the word that you do not. How unfortunate for you.


No it's more unfortunate for KPG. As she tells people that they will go to hell, she is playing God. From what I understand, God doesn't like anyone who puts themselves onHis level.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More proof you do not follow the teachings of the faith you tell us you follow: you _are_ to preach the Word.
> 
> 2 Timothy 4:2
> 
> "Preach the word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encouragewith great patience and careful instruction."


That does not describe you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Typical Lib coverup. Trouble with 2 - 4 letter words. Clintonism.


Can you believe "them?" Damemary used a word of filth, cannot retract it, so now her buds are trying to cover-up the crass post with bluster and fluff.

They've learned from the best of their group who attempted to cover-up Fast and Furious, the thugs at voting places, Benghazi, the NSA, the IRS and on and on and on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> BTW not all dictionaries give the "dirty" meaning as LTL gets off on.
> 
> durf
> Web definitions
> ...


Here ou go MIB


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> She raised her son to be very perceptive. And to know what is out there because our children will need to deal with all types of people in their future. Best "our children" learn at home and not at the local village.


RUKnittng
makes me wonder what sort of books he has to read. Nasty stuff he discoveres in them which is far removed from the meaning we use. Go digging and find literature we use regularly, you will be in for many surprises.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> She raised her son to be very perceptive. And to know what is out there because our children will need to deal with all types of people in their future. Best "our children" learn at home and not at the local village.


 .... or from the local village idiot! 

:thumbup: I bet you're a great Mom too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe "them?" Damemary used a word of filth, cannot retract it, so now her buds are trying to cover-up the crass post with bluster and fluff.
> 
> They've learned from the best of their group who attempted to cover-up Fast and Furious, the thugs at voting places, Benghazi, the NSA, the IRS and on and on and on.


It is not necessarily a word of filth. That is the definition that your ver Christian friend chose to post. You do not and cannot know in which form dame used it. You just get off on the filth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe "them?" Damemary used a word of filth, cannot retract it, so now her buds are trying to cover-up the crass post with bluster and fluff.
> 
> They've learned from the best of their group who attempted to cover-up Fast and Furious, the thugs at voting places, Benghazi, the NSA, the IRS and on and on and on.


Oh, it's the blame game for the thousandth time. Old news. Can't KPG come up with anthing better? 
Dame's post doesn't need to be covered up. Although KPG and LTL look like a couple of pervs by choosing the 'nastier' 
definition of the word. I laugh at them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RU and LTL - 'they' are still trying to cover-up dame's crass remark. 

The more they try the harder they fall.

No wonder Hillary said "it takes a village." They cannot speak for themselves and need a gang to cover-up one's blunder.

There's a village without a leader on KP, who knew?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooops again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RU and LTL - 'they' are still trying to cover-up dame's crass remark.
> 
> The more they try the harder they fall.
> 
> ...


KPG
No blunder, no crass remark, just a rather common remark and nothing like YOUR explanation. In fact they have multiple meanings and none are offensive. Feel left out again? Reminds you of your childhood bullying days? So sorry. Little seems to ever change in your Life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RU and LTL - 'they' are still trying to cover-up dame's crass remark.
> 
> The more they try the harder they fall.
> 
> ...


KPG
keep posting, contradicting yourself again. The crass part is coming from your side - shame on you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't have to. I understand the meaning and actions of the word that you do not. How unfortunate for you.


KPG
It is essential that you read up on it. Being ignorant of any law is no excuse in the Court of Law. Remember that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe "them?" Damemary used a word of filth, cannot retract it, so now her buds are trying to cover-up the crass post with bluster and fluff.
> 
> They've learned from the best of their group who attempted to cover-up Fast and Furious, the thugs at voting places, Benghazi, the NSA, the IRS and on and on and on.


KPG
keep posting trying to convince yourself of something, what, I don't know. No filth meant with the words we are using, we leave that to your side of the Aisle. But then anything to do with sex and private parts is embraced by your group GREATLY. Nothing of that sort has ever originated from us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RU and LTL - 'they' are still trying to cover-up dame's crass remark.
> 
> The more they try the harder they fall.
> 
> ...


This is laughable :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why wouldn't Everyone? Unless of course they don't understand.



alcameron said:


> Why would anyone give this quote a thumbs up?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> .... or from the local village idiot!
> 
> :thumbup: I bet you're a great Mom too!


But you are not a mom are you, KPG?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is laughable :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


BrattyPatty
actually looking at what these folks hold on to, their children do need outsiders to show them the light of Life. The darkness they are living in is very damaging.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> But you are not a mom are you, KPG?


Brattypatty
we can only hope that she is not. That could be devastating.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I've seen the likes of what your reading list includes from a book thread a month or so ago. I must say I was under impressed. Nothing erudite for any of you. And Huck I was disappointed in your entries!!

We have been discussing two books on PM of a more intellectual nature. Didn't want to bring it to the public forum because you would misunderstand both of them and they have nothing to do with politics or religion.



Huckleberry said:


> RUKnittng
> makes me wonder what sort of books he has to read. Nasty stuff he discoveres in them which is far removed from the meaning we use. Go digging and find literature we use regularly, you will be in for many surprises.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I've seen the likes of what your reading list includes from a book thread a month or so ago. I must say I was under impressed. Nothing erudite for any of you. And Huck I was disappointed in your entries!!
> 
> We have been discussing two books on PM of a more intellectual nature. Didn't want to bring it to the public forum because you would misunderstand both of them and they have nothing to do with politics or religion.


Oh, please. I thought you were better than this RU


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Careful now RU - don't spill the beans! 

BTW: Seems like the dame is in time-out. More then two pages of posts by her buds trying to defend her boorish action with no word of apology from the OP or anyone else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Careful now RU - don't spill the beans!
> 
> BTW: Seems like the dame is in time-out. More then two pages of posts by her buds trying to defend her boorish action with no word of apology from the OP or anyone else.


There is no apology due from her or anyone else. Try as KP may to stir things up again, it's not working. There are many definitions for DURF. The only apology I see is due *to* dame after galinipper's disgusting remark. You failed again, Cherf, but no surprise.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What do you take us for? It is clearly the word from a filthy mouth.



BrattyPatty said:


> It is not necessarily a word of filth. That is the definition that your ver Christian friend chose to post. You do not and cannot know in which form dame used it. You just get off on the filth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RU - when reading these books, are we 'stalking'? The books are in the public arena after all. The Libs say that is stalking ... what's your opinion? 


Shame on us. Which of us should call the authorities to turn ourselves in so "they" can throw the book at us. :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Seems to me ignorance is now acceptable. Does anyone remember the Lib politicians who claimed ignorance re:tax liabilities??? Not to mention the severely ignorant ones when it comes to Benghazi, etc.. Recall those???


Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> It is essential that you read up on it. Being ignorant of any law is no excuse in the Court of Law. Remember that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What do you take us for? It is clearly the word from a filthy mouth.


I disagree. Dame does not have a filthy mouth. Just because LTL's son found a derogatory definition, does not mean that dame meant it that way. 
What do I take you for? I can't really say. I could get banned.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RU - when reading these books, are we 'stalking'? The books are in the public arena after all. The Libs say that is stalking ... what's your opinion?
> 
> Shame on us. Which of us should call the authorities to turn ourselves in so "they" can throw the book at us. :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D


Oh, KnitPG a soft back book won't hurt much! I'll contact the Tribal Attorney for us!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hu si luan xiang. Bu ke si yi.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting trying to convince yourself of something, what, I don't know. No filth meant with the words we are using, we leave that to your side of the Aisle. But then anything to do with sex and private parts is embraced by your group GREATLY. Nothing of that sort has ever originated from us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Seems to me ignorance is now acceptable. Does anyone remember the Lib politicians who claimed ignorance re:tax liabilities??? Not to mention the severely ignorant ones when it comes to Benghazi, etc.. Recall those???


More Benghazi rhetoric. You all sound like a broken record.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Having a bad day? Or did you eat too many of those brownies.


MaidInBedlam said:


> Oooops again.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no apology due from her or anyone else. Try as KP may to stir things up again, it's not working. There are many definitions for DURF. The only apology I see is due *to* dame after galinipper's disgusting remark. You failed again, Cherf, but no surprise.


I don't care what she posts, nor do I care what anyone posts, just own it. As far as my remark... well lets just say I own every letter, I didn't dance around any definition to try and find a crack to slither out of, no play on words coming from me. I just laid it out there right at her front door. knock knock..who's there...BULLSEYE


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the backhanded compliment. I'm sorry you can't join our Book Club.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, please. I thought you were better than this RU


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, KnitPG a soft back book won't hurt much! I'll contact the Tribal Attorney for us!


Can you believe the nonsense? Reading posts on a public website is considered stalking by the Libs.

Then, of course, such reading constitutes breaking the law that we should all know and follow according to someone who knows nothing.

Where does the stupidity end with them?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Please don't tell them the names of the books . We may need to carry one over to Sept. Hope all have got their books by now we're almost in the mid point of the month. Time really flies.

If they throw the first book at us it will really give someone a headache. I'm so pleased that we chose that one even if it is almost as many pages as ocare.



knitpresentgifts said:


> RU - when reading these books, are we 'stalking'? The books are in the public arena after all. The Libs say that is stalking ... what's your opinion?
> 
> Shame on us. Which of us should call the authorities to turn ourselves in so "they" can throw the book at us. :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I disagree. Dame does not have a filthy mouth.


Sure she does - she wrote the post, allowed it to stand, and she is the only one not denying her choice of a word. Only her Lib buddies, you included, have tried endlessly and unsuccessfully to spin the context and the truth of the word chosen.

The dame is silent either by choice or by force.

You'd have shown some class to be silent as well, but instead you run your mouth falling over yourself trying to change the meaning or explain other definitions and yet you manage to only highlight what was originally written.



Bratty Patty said:


> I could get banned.


We can all remain hopeful then.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Having a bad day? Or did you eat too many of those brownies.


Not a bad day particularly, no brownies, and my painful old arthritic fingers are doing a poor job of typing anything properly. It should be interesting making pecan/orange cookies and doing some embroidery and crochet. Gotta keep on track with Xmas gifts. along with other exciting things like housework and going to the Farmers' Market.

You mentioned brownies, I assume you mean chocolate, which reminds me I should stop in at See's and get a pound of truffles. I also have 3 50% off coupons for Joann"s and am crocheting a chair cover, two ottoman covers and a lapghan all to match our upholstered living room furniture. My mother is on a beautification tear, and I get to make her idea a reality. I am her humble slave. She speaks and I hear and obey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Having a bad day? Or did you eat too many of those brownies.


 :XD: Was there a recipe posted that I missed?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can all remain hopeful then.


Don't hold your breath. 
You choose to take the nasty definition, that's your problem.
Yes, I will back dame up. I spent 10 days with her and I know that she does not speak like that. You bible beaters can't seem to get your minds out of the gutter. I would be more offended by galinipper's comment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Please don't tell them the names of the books . We may need to carry one over to Sept. Hope all have got their books by now we're almost in the mid point of the month. Time really flies.


You can count on me to keep silent. :thumbup: Then, again, you know that already. Sorry for reminding you earlier .... my apologies. 



RUKnitting said:


> If they throw the first book at us it will really give someone a headache. I'm so pleased that we chose that one even if it is almost as many pages as ocare.


I thought War and Peace and Hawaii which I read in my youth were a lot of pages! Now I'm glad about free shipping from Amazon as I still prefer holding actual books as opposed to a book reader.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Why was it allowed to happen with all the warnings available?
> 
> Why was no help sent?
> 
> ...


I'd like to know why Obama and Hillary went on and on about the stupid video. They went so far as to make a short apology film, for who's benefit?, and a few speeches at the UN. After a few weeks of that apology tour, all they accomplished was to make them look even more ridiculous as time went by.

I would also like to know what Obama was doing after the 5PM call. His silence indicates that he doesn't care.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'd like to know why Obama and Hillary went on and on about the stupid video. They went so far as to make a short apology film, for who's benefit?, and a few speeches at the UN. After a few weeks of that apology tour, all they accomplished was to make them look even more ridiculous as time went by.
> 
> I would also like to know what Obama was doing after the 5PM call. His silence indicates that he doesn't care.


More old news YAWN


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> With a question like that all you could hear are the crickets singing. zero accomplishment. Remember when she lied about landing in Bosnia under snipper fire and claimed she had to duck.. and the video shows the real story.. as she gets off the plane she is handed flowers by young bosnia citizens..no sniper fire just gracious greetings from the young girls. video is still out there... you can't make this stuff up


Ah, alas Hillary makes it all up. That wasn't the first time she "misspoke". Her people use that word instead of lied.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I truly believe the Repubs in Congress will get to the truth eventually. I also believe they are taking all the time they need to get it correct and properly documented so it cannot be disputed once told in its entirety. Then, too, Obama and his admin has done all they can, and continue to do, to hide and re-write the truth and facts.

No matter when the truth is known, it will not benefit this Administration, Obama nor Hillary.

Look for some juicy details around the time of the mid-term elections.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I truly believe the Repubs in Congress will get to the truth eventually. I also believe they are taking all the time they need to get it right so it cannot be disputed once told in its entirety.
> 
> No matter when, it will not benefit this Administration, Obama nor Hillary.
> 
> Look for some juicy details around the time of the mid-term elections.


Republicans in Congress work????? ROFLMAO> that's a good one. :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Republicans in Congress work????? ROFLMAO> that's a good one. :XD: :XD:


Your favorite repeated and same old boring and predictable response. YAWN


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> interesting that you and your Son found THAT explanation since durf in our dictionary means something altogether different I assure you. Classic Right, going for the worst. But then Dictionaries are rare in your book collections.


Instead of supplying your usual BS answer, how about providing at least the name of YOUR dictionary so we can look up the altogether different meaning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Instead of supplying your usual BS answer, how about providing at least the name of YOUR dictionary so we can look up the altogether different meaning.


Yeah, RIGHT! She'll tell us to do our own research that she'll not do for us. How can we expect anything _but_ her usual BS answer ...

If not for LTL's definition post, none of the clueless Libs would even know the meaning of the word (with the exception of damemary, the Lib OP).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Instead of supplying your usual BS answer, how about providing at least the name of YOUR dictionary so we can look up the altogether different meaning.


Google it. Several dictionaries show up. Only one has the "dirty'
definition that these women are so hung up on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah, RIGHT! She'll tell us to do our own research that she'll not do for us. How can we expect anything _but_ her usual BS answer ...
> 
> If not for LTL's definition post, none of the clueless Libs would even know the meaning of the word (with the exception of damemary, the Lib OP).


And you did? please......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you did? please......


Some of use have brains, educations and common sense and use all to personal advantage.

BTW: I thought you were to ignore me at all costs. Cannot even keep your own promise for ten seconds I see.

Do as the dame did so you, too, can be silenced please.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some of use have brains, educations and common sense and use all to personal advantage.
> 
> BTW: I thought you were to ignore me at all costs. Cannot even keep your own promise for ten seconds I see.
> 
> Do as the dame did so you, too, can be silenced please.


Some of your posts are too outlandish to ignore. Never made a promise I said I would try. We have brains and educations too. So condescending you are. 
I'm off to take my beautiful grandaughter to the park. Such a joy grandchildren are, but you wouldn't know that, now would you. Oh well, your loss.
Bye!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some of your posts are too outlandish to ignore. Never made a promise I said I would try.


Yeah, talking about words, books, recipes, travel, children, civics - are waaaaay out there topics not to be ignored by you re me.

Goodbye spin monster. :XD: Never a lie you couldn't keep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah, talking about words, books, recipes - are waaaaay out there topics not to be ignored by you re me.
> 
> Goodbye spin monster. :XD: Never a lie you couldn't keep.


okay, Pot, whatever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Google it. Several dictionaries show up. Only one has the "dirty'
> definition that these women are so hung up on.


Huckleberry is referring to "OUR" dictionary for her meaning of durf. In order to look up her definition, I need to know which dictionary she is using. Is that so difficult to understand? It's a simple request.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes it is, being that she is not online to see your request.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is Dame?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't care what she posts, nor do I care what anyone posts, just own it. As far as my remark... well lets just say I own every letter, I didn't dance around any definition to try and find a crack to slither out of, no play on words coming from me. I just laid it out there right at her front door. knock knock..who's there...BULLSEYE


Amen, lady you took the words out of my mouth as I don't soft soap anything I write here!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry is referring to "OUR" dictionary for her meaning of durf. In order to look up her definition, I need to know which dictionary she is using. Is that so difficult to understand? It's a simple request.


soloweygirl
Go visit a Library and you shall find what you are looking for. It may take a State Library however depending how extensive an inventory your local one has. Enjoy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Where is Dame?


Janeway
really none of your business, is it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got home and found it hilarious how the dems are trying to parse their definition. If there are multiple meanings for a word, and one is disgusting, why use it unless you are choosing to provoke? Is their vocabulary so limited that they could not use a different word? No the acronyism was chosen on purpose. Probably they have a problem defining "is" also


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Go visit a Library and you shall find what you are looking for. It may take a State Library however depending how extensive an inventory your local one has. Enjoy.


Soloweygirl - what Huck means is she does not have a dictionary with the word in it either even through Huck professes to own every dictionary even printed. She, too, looked up the word in the Urban Dictionary and realizes the nasty word that it is in all contexts regardless of how dame intended it.

Hence, the massive cover-up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Damemary - please enlighten us to your intended meaning and stop the nonsense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> You choose to take the nasty definition, that's your problem.
> Yes, I will back dame up. I spent 10 days with her and I know that she does not speak like that. You bible beaters can't seem to get your minds out of the gutter. I would be more offended by galinipper's comment.


BrattyPatty
I always am reminded that those who always have the Bible, God and Jesus in their speech have Satan in their Hearts. The great cover up. These folks have made it their mainstay to be the nastiest anyone can be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huck - tell us what great dictionary, by name, you possess that offers the definition you believed was used. Now that you are on-line you can answer solo's and my simple question.

I'll go and study it at my Library.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh just to let you know this is what I put into my AOL browser and this is what came up

http://search.aol.com/aol/search?s_it=topsearchbox.search&v_t=client97-newtab&q=DURF+DEFINITION

Webster did not pop up at the top. So I believe my definition is the most accepted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Damemary - please enlighten us to your intended meaning and stop the nonsense.


KPG
That will be the day. Go to the largest Library around and you shall find out. No nonsense, very common expression and nothing crass or nasty, just common. I know our vocabulary has been biting you in your backside all along. Get used to it. More to come. Danas.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> That will be the day. Go to the largest Library around and you shall find out. No nonsense, very common expression and nothing crass or nasty, just common. I know our vocabulary has been biting you in your backside all along. Get used to it. More to come. Danas.


As expected -  you cannot name the dictionary that you do not own.  You are nothing but an absolute BSer.

Probably 'your' definition only appears in the dictionary you wrote since it isn't in any other recognized dictionary.

How can you expect anyone to respond or respect _anything_ you post.

You are nothing more than a space waster.

*We are all wise to never respond to anything you post ever.*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh just to let you know this is what I put into my AOL browser and this is what came up
> 
> http://search.aol.com/aol/search?s_it=topsearchbox.search&v_t=client97-newtab&q=DURF+DEFINITION
> 
> Webster did not pop up at the top. So I believe my definition is the most accepted.


lovethelake
at least you are trying.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Finally, Huck couldn't take the heat, so she signed off.

Hoorah!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Go visit a Library and you shall find what you are looking for. It may take a State Library however depending how extensive an inventory your local one has. Enjoy.


Typical asinine answer. You're the one boasting of YOUR dictionary and YOUR definition of the word, yet you won't state which dictionary you use. It is a simple request.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

After almost 10 pages why isn't Dame defending her choice of the word/acronysm? Seems odd that she won't stick up for herself. Guess she is proud of herself


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl - what Huck means is she does not have a dictionary with the word in it either even through Huck professes to own every dictionary even printed. She, too, looked up the word in the Urban Dictionary and realizes the nasty word that it is in all contexts regardless of how dame intended it.
> 
> Hence, the massive cover-up.


KPG, I knew this from the start. The only one that thinks she is clever is herself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally, Huck couldn't take the heat, so she signed off.
> 
> Hoorah!


KPG
say what? Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Typical asinine answer. You're the one boasting of YOUR dictionary and YOUR definition of the word, yet you won't state which dictionary you use. It is a simple request.


soloweygirl
we hone our vocabulary regularly, time you do the same.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Our DURF is an acronym. We didn't look it up because ours is MADE up. So forget about the dictionary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally, Huck couldn't take the heat, so she signed off.
> 
> Hoorah!


KPG
not so fast. Go find the map to Heaven and Hell you are so sure of knowing where they are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Later, Huck. Duty calls.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> KPG, I knew this from the start. The only one that thinks she (Huck) is clever is herself.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> After almost 10 pages why isn't Dame defending her choice of the word/acronysm? Seems odd that she won't stick up for herself. Guess she is proud of herself


I concur.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Our DURF is an acronym. We didn't look it up because ours is MADE up. So forget about the dictionary.


That is not what your buddy Huck told us. *Are you saying Huck was lying?* Oh, dear, yes, that is what you are saying.

Huck said 'your' word is found in a good dictionary and that is the context in which damemary used it. So, alcameron, you tell us from which dictionary you and your groupies 'honed' the definition and its meaning. Make Huck proud of your good Christian value for telling the truth.

We are all waiting anxiously for the name of the dictionary Huckleberry has and wants us to use.

ooh, we'll wait until you do your 'duty' and come back to us with the name of this fabulous dictionary.

I, for one, cannot wait. I love good books.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Our DURF is an acronym. We didn't look it up because ours is MADE up. So forget about the dictionary.


tsk tsk. Since you know the acronym is offensive why use it again? How disgusting of you


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Alcameron has explained that Huck was lying about the word being taken from a dictionary. 

I wonder how they'll attempt to spin their way out of this most recent lie.

Seems that is all they are good at = lying.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> After almost 10 pages why isn't Dame defending her choice of the word/acronysm? Seems odd that she won't stick up for herself. Guess she is proud of herself


*Because she isn't online.* And you claim to be smart. Your son is the one who came up with the filthy answer while a few other definitions are available. Great job raising him, LTL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron has explained that Huck was lying about the word being taken from a dictionary.
> 
> I wonder how they'll attempt to spin their way out of this most recent lie.
> 
> Seems that is all they are good at = lying.


Give it up., Cherf. We all know who has the pinnochio nose around here and it is you. You wouldn't know the truth if it kicked you in the butt. But keep on lying, we wouldn't want you to change now. you are very entertaining.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> *Because she isn't online.* And you claim to be smart. Your son is the one who came up with the filthy answer while a few other definitions are available. Great job raising him, LTL.


tsk tsk, please get your facts straight. I was reading Dame's post and asked him what it stood for. He had no idea. So I searched and found the definition and we were both grossed out.

Sounding a tad desperate..............why isn't Dame here to defend herself. Was she a naughty and put in 'time out'?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, please get your facts straight. I was reading Dame's post and asked him what it stood for. He had no idea. So I searched and found the definition and we were both grossed out.
> 
> Sounding a tad desperate..............why isn't Dame here to defend herself. Was she a naughty and put in 'time out'?


That is not the first definition to come up. In fact it was almost at the bottom of the list on google. But you always have gone for the perverse. Unlike you she is probably out having a good time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is not the first definition to come up. In fact it was almost at the bottom of the list on google. But you always have gone for the perverse. Unlike you she is probably out having a good time.


So I'm wondering who really cares? What is the fuss about??


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is not the first definition to come up. In fact it was almost at the bottom of the list on google. But you always have gone for the perverse. Unlike you she is probably out having a good time.


tsk tsk. When I put it in the AOL browser, that is what came up. AND I proved it.

I am already home from my day of fun, snort

OH I know. She is researching Hillary's fake accomplishments.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk. When I put it in the AOL browser, that is what came up. AND I proved it.
> 
> I am already home from my day of fun, snort
> 
> OH I know. She is researching Hillary's fake accomplishments.


Hmm, I thought only pigs and hogs and boars snort. Guess we can throw LTL into that category. You should change your name to Petunia.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, you had to sink to name calling. That means, not only am I the winner, but I have more class.

By the way, any Hillary accomplishments to share?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


KPg
what you know would fit into a small size thimble.
Still waiting to hear from you where Heaven and Hell are located.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice try. Is this another excuse of an explanation? Try again. Don't buy it. We know what was intended and it didn't belong on this site.



alcameron said:


> Our DURF is an acronym. We didn't look it up because ours is MADE up. So forget about the dictionary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Slang is dangerous....like acronyms. The same words mean different things, obviously. Sorry if I inadvertently offended someone I respect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If I meant to offend someone, we'd all know it. If someone I have no respect for is offended, oh well.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, it's the blame game for the thousandth time. Old news. Can't KPG come up with anthing better?
> Dame's post doesn't need to be covered up. Although KPG and LTL look like a couple of pervs by choosing the 'nastier'
> definition of the word. I laugh at them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> So I'm wondering who really cares? What is the fuss about??


GWPIver
remarkable, in the days of texting these folks fall over a little word. And when they look up what it could mean (never dawning on them that it could be an abbreviation) they go for the nastiest definition. Not nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....who cares?>>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> RU and LTL - 'they' are still trying to cover-up dame's crass remark.
> 
> The more they try the harder they fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Me too. Come out, come out wherever you are. And leave your vulgarities at home this time.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I concur.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Slang is dangerous....like acronyms. The same words mean different things, obviously. Sorry if I inadvertently offended someone I respect.


damemary
if someone chooses to pick the nastiest definition for any word, I do not see that as my problem, it is theirs. In the days of texting, lots can be made of shortened versions of many words.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Gang, Thanks for sticking up for me. What a tempest in a teapot. Slow news day, I guess.

Ps. I was busy this morning. I didn't read your brouhaha. Haha.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, she's trying ( and succeeding ) not to take the bait and sink to your level.



RUKnitting said:


> Having a bad day? Or did you eat too many of those brownies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Me too. Come out, come out wherever you are. And leave your vulgarities at home this time.


RUKnitting
vulgar is how you folks look at things. We are much milder.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Need to get your act together. Coordinate your excuses and false explanations. But first of all stop your gutter talk. An educated person can present the same idea without being vulgar. Just as we can get our point across without using the F word. That is so common.

Welcome creativity.



knitpresentgifts said:


> That is not what your buddy Huck told us. *Are you saying Huck was lying?* Oh, dear, yes, that is what you are saying.
> 
> Huck said 'your' word is found in a good dictionary and that is the context in which damemary used it. So, alcameron, you tell us from which dictionary you and your groupies 'honed' the definition and its meaning. Make Huck proud of your good Christian value for telling the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are every Mother's dream.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Not a bad day particularly, no brownies, and my painful old arthritic fingers are doing a poor job of typing anything properly. It should be interesting making pecan/orange cookies and doing some embroidery and crochet. Gotta keep on track with Xmas gifts. along with other exciting things like housework and going to the Farmers' Market.
> 
> You mentioned brownies, I assume you mean chocolate, which reminds me I should stop in at See's and get a pound of truffles. I also have 3 50% off coupons for Joann"s and am crocheting a chair cover, two ottoman covers and a lapghan all to match our upholstered living room furniture. My mother is on a beautification tear, and I get to make her idea a reality. I am her humble slave. She speaks and I hear and obey.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> No, she's trying ( and succeeding ) not to take the bait and sink to your level.


damemary
Perhaps we should start texting here to really get them climbing trees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, please get your facts straight. I was reading Dame's post and asked him what it stood for. He had no idea. So I searched and found the definition and we were both grossed out.
> 
> Sounding a tad desperate..............why isn't Dame here to defend herself. Was she a naughty and put in 'time out'?


Of course she was. Bratty and Huck are doing a lousy job trying to spin their way out of the lie Huck told on their behalf wouldn't you say?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Nice try. Is this another excuse of an explanation? Try again. Don't buy it. We know what was intended and it didn't belong on this site.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, please get your facts straight. I was reading Dame's post and asked him what it stood for. He had no idea. So I searched and found the definition and we were both grossed out.
> 
> Sounding a tad desperate..............why isn't Dame here to defend herself. Was she a naughty and put in 'time out'?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Need to get your act together. Coordinate your excuses and false explanations. But first of all stop your gutter talk. An educated person can present the same idea without being vulgar. Just as we can get our point across without using the F word. That is so common.
> 
> Welcome creativity.


RUKnitting
sorry to burst your bubble, never use such vulgar vocabulary as you are referring to. No gutter talk at our end, we leave that to your side of the Aisle. Who and when did anyone of us use such foul language? The worst I remember is a donkey's rear in other words and that is mentioned in the good Book multiple times, so it is acceptable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> If I meant to offend someone, we'd all know it. If someone I have no respect for is offended, oh well.


You offended your buds; particularly Alcameron and got Huck into lying for you. Hope you're worth it. Doubt it ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, you had to sink to name calling. That means, not only am I the winner, but I have more class.


I can hardly keep up with my stats because the Libs keep on lying and insulting and name calling. I need more charts and columns ....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course she was. Bratty and Huck are doing a lousy job trying to spin their way out of the lie Huck told on their behalf wouldn't you say?


Once again, you make no sense. Do you make this crap up as you go along?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can hardly keep up with my stats because the Libs keep on lying and insulting and name calling. I need more charts and columns ....


You need a personality transplant


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You offended your buds; particularly Alcameron and got Huck into lying for you. Hope you're worth it. Doubt it ...


Lies, lies, and more lies from KPG. But what else can one expect?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We are all still waiting for Huck to identify that marvelous dictionary she possesses; you know, the one she used to "look up" that vile four-letter word damemary uses.

Of course, we all know Huck doesn't possess such a treasure nor anything of value and lies constantly.

No one responds to her expect for her Lib friends anyway, so really, what difference does she make now? :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lies, lies, and more lies from KPG. But what else can one expect?


YAWN ... Bratty is spouting the same old stuff with never any proof. You would think you could teach an old dog new tricks, but NOOOOO.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> YAWN ... Bratty is spouting the same old stuff with never any proof. You would think you could teach an old dog new tricks, but NOOOOO.


Oh, KPG is projecting again. Time for you to see the shrink, KPG. I have read that pathological lying can be cured if you give it a try.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You offended your buds; particularly Alcameron and got Huck into lying for you. Hope you're worth it. Doubt it ...


What are you talking about?
What a ridiculous waste of time. The word is an acronym AND it's in another language. I was not offended by Damemary and nobody has to lie about anything. What is your problem? I have no more patience with this stuff, and I have always been known for having the patience of Job. 
You know, I have had pleasant conversations with several people on the right without all the vile name-calling. You can even ask them. Can you ever say one thing without attacking? I have to believe there's a real person somewhere in there, but you've arrived here with a chip on your shoulder that's turned into a brick. I feel sorry for you. Basta.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course she was. Bratty and Huck are doing a lousy job trying to spin their way out of the lie Huck told on their behalf wouldn't you say?


KPG
if you were only capable of following us. But stay the way you are, it is more entertaining. Still trying to find the elusive places of Heaven and Hell? What lie pretty please? Lying is your forte. Just waiting where you place Heaven and Hell, that will be the pinnacle of your lying.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?


Lovethelake
Go and read some foreign Newspapers and find out how racially tense the situation is in that Country at this time. "Oprah misunderstood" is the twist the Swiss Store Owner is trying to put on the situation which is now putting her lifelyhood into jeopardy and her country into a terrible light. It was racial profiling which is backed up by a pretty long line of people having had the same experience recently in Switzerland. Long articles can be found re. Swiss racism and bigotry coming from the very right in that Country at the present time. Hold your horses until you become well informed. Jumping the gun only makes a fool of you once again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, KPG is projecting again. Time for you to see the shrink, KPG. I have read that pathological lying can be cured if you give it a try.


BrattyPatty
Too ingrained, too late for reversal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> YAWN ... Bratty is spouting the same old stuff with never any proof. You would think you could teach an old dog new tricks, but NOOOOO.


KPG
keep posting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?[/
> 
> The boutique owner and clerk apologized to her on national TV so I guess the story is true. What would be the reason to fabricate that story?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovethelake
> Go and read some foreign Newspapers and find out how racially tense the situation is in that Country at this time. "Oprah misunderstood" is the twist the Swiss Store Owner is trying to put on the situation which is now putting her lifelyhood into jeopardy and her country into a terrible light. It was racial profiling which is backed up by a pretty long line of people having had the same experience recently in Switzerland. Long articles can be found re. Swiss racism and bigotry coming from the very right in that Country at the present time. Hold your horses until you become well informed. Jumping the gun only makes a fool of you once again.


The articles I found mentioning race tensions with Africans seeking asslym. I doubt Oprah sounded African, dressed in African tribal garb or looked like a refugee. Also anyone working in a store that sells $38,000.00 purses have very keen people skills, and would not have blown a commission by such a flip remark. She apologized, so there must be something to the story. And even if it did happen, did she have to tell the world? Guess she had to, if she wanted to promote her movie.

Oh and the sales associate was Italian, not Swiss


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The articles I found mentioning race tensions with Africans seeking asslym. I doubt Oprah sounded African, dressed in African tribal garb or looked like a refugee. Also anyone working in a store that sells $38,000.00 purses have very keen people skills, and would not have blown a commission by such a flip remark. She apologized, so there must be something to the story. And even if it did happen, did she have to tell the world? Guess she had to, if she wanted to promote her movie.
> 
> Oh and the sales associate was Italian, not Swiss


Thank you for that tidbit Perez Hilton!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We are all still waiting for Huck to identify that marvelous dictionary she possesses; you know, the one she used to "look up" that vile four-letter word damemary uses.
> 
> Of course, we all know Huck doesn't possess such a treasure nor anything of value and lies constantly.
> 
> No one responds to her expect for her Lib friends anyway, so really, what difference does she make now? :XD:


KPG
I know you are dying to see my newest acquisition of Jewelry. For as valuable as my Dictionaries are, I have many more valuable things in my possession you no doubt would envy. Some got it and some don't. There are good reasons I married a young whippersnapper. Luck has been on my side. I see you again are turning green with envy. Keep posting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you for that tidbit Perez Hilton!


That's Mrs. Hilton to you


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you for that tidbit Perez Hilton!


BrattyPatty
Actually that Sales Lady is a Swiss from the Italian part of that Country. See what we can learn when tuning in to international news and read it as well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?


no, but I hear the word "prejudiced" very loud and clear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

drum rolllllll

Another female dem lib to admire:
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/26/huma-abedin-faces-employment-questions/

Hum what does that say about the people Hillary associates with? Well I guess both have sexual perverts for husbands, and they thought that was great because they could have a good job because of them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I know you are dying to see my newest acquisition of Jewelry. For as valuable as my Dictionaries are, I have many more valuable things in my possession you no doubt would envy. Some got it and some don't. There are good reasons I married a young whippersnapper. Luck has been on my side. I see you again are turning green with envy. Keep posting.


Huck,
Did you get the appraisal and diamond certificate along with the jewelry? If not let me know. I'll give him a call and have them get it to you ASAP. You want that baby insured!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> Did you get the appraisal and diamond certificate along with the jewelry? If not let me know. I'll give him a call and have them get it to you ASAP. You want that baby insured!


BrattyPatty
Thank you, how thoughtful of you. Yes, I got the papers with it and my Hubby go it insured immediately. He likes it very much and asked if there was anything else I saw I might have liked to buy. Sweet fellow he is. Sure hope to visit that Store again. We have some very nice ones here but Ed sure has some terrific Designers on his Staff. As you saw, I like "different".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Thank you, how thoughtful of you. Yes, I got the papers with it and my Hubby go it insured immediately. He likes it very much and asked if there was anything else I saw I might have liked to buy. Sweet fellow he is. Sure hope to visit that Store again. We have some very nice ones here but Ed sure has some terrific Designers on his Staff. As you saw, I like "different".


Different is good! A lot of jewelry manufacturers outsourced to China to save money, but the quality of the settings are poor.
I am so sick of looking at pave' set vintage style rings and earrings. Boring!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd laugh if these people (?) weren't so pitiful. Why are they so entranced by us? Must be our cleverness and beauty....wish they had some.



BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, you make no sense. Do you make this crap up as you go along?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No place to put it.



BrattyPatty said:


> You need a personality transplant


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nuttin. Absolutely nuttin.



BrattyPatty said:


> Lies, lies, and more lies from KPG. But what else can one expect?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, KPG is projecting again. Time for you to see the shrink, KPG. I have read that pathological lying can be cured if you give it a try.


Where is Ceasar Milan, the dog whisperer, these days? I'd love to see him try to teach this old dog new tricks. Sit. Stay. Quiet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> What are you talking about?
> What a ridiculous waste of time. The word is an acronym AND it's in another language. I was not offended by Damemary and nobody has to lie about anything. What is your problem? I have no more patience with this stuff, and I have always been known for having the patience of Job.
> You know, I have had pleasant conversations with several people on the right without all the vile name-calling. You can even ask them. Can you ever say one thing without attacking? I have to believe there's a real person somewhere in there, but you've arrived here with a chip on your shoulder that's turned into a brick. I feel sorry for you. Basta.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can tell you haven't travelled much.



lovethelake said:


> Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe you should post a picture.....if you think it's safe.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I know you are dying to see my newest acquisition of Jewelry. For as valuable as my Dictionaries are, I have many more valuable things in my possession you no doubt would envy. Some got it and some don't. There are good reasons I married a young whippersnapper. Luck has been on my side. I see you again are turning green with envy. Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Where is Ceasar Milan, the dog whisperer, these days? I'd love to see him try to teach this old dog new tricks. Sit. Stay. Quiet.


damemary
beyond any help I am so sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> Did you get the appraisal and diamond certificate along with the jewelry? If not let me know. I'll give him a call and have them get it to you ASAP. You want that baby insured!


Barf :XD: .... no reputable diamond or gemstone seller needs to be reminded by a WIC abuser they need to send appropriate paperwork to a faux purchaser. Stop embarrassing yourself.

P.S. The wealthy do not brag about their wealth. The pauper does.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Maybe you should post a picture.....if you think it's safe.


damemary
I do not think I will show the rock which is in the Safe right now but perhaps the other piece which I got. I think about it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Different is good! A lot of jewelry manufacturers outsourced to China to save money, but the quality of the settings are poor.
> I am so sick of looking at pave' set vintage style rings and earrings. Boring!


BrattyPatty
over time I had some jewelry redesigned except for the pieces from my Mom. They will remain original forever and everything will go to my Nephew's Girls some day. You are right about the quality of Jewelry in general. Neiman Markus have a fine Jewelry Dept. but I have to say that little entices me to even take a closer look. If you want to see fabulous bling, go to Dubai. Most of it not my style but a pleasure to see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What are you talking about?


You're smart; you'll figure it out.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Barf :XD: .... no reputable diamond or gemstone seller needs to be reminded by a WIC abuser they need to send appropriate paperwork to a faux purchaser. Stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> P.S. The wealthy do not brag about their wealth. The pauper does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> drum rolllllll
> 
> Another female dem lib to admire:
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/26/huma-abedin-faces-employment-questions/
> ...


Of course Huma is a 'special state employee' remember the love connection we discussed a couple of days ago? All part of the plan that Huma will have a 'special' position alongside Hillary in her run for the presidency.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Maybe you should post a picture.....if you think it's safe.


Why do you think anyone cares what Huck says, does or buys. Huck - DO NOT post any pictures of yourself or your faux jewelry.

Damemary did not learn the lesson of putting personal info on the web. You would think she would since she is so timid and frightened to death of the info she's already posted. What kind of friend tells her friend to make the same mistake? How incredibly stupid.

You guys do not even support one another.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wanna make a run to Neiman's? I've got 20 bucks burning a hole in my purse .... and just learned the jewelry there is _fine._


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all support each other completely, something many people never have in their lives. You must be a friend to have a friend.

Each of your comments about personal information are threats and I have exhaustive notes on the subject. Keep it coming. It's useful.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Why do you think anyone cares what Huck says, does or buys. Huck - DO NOT post any pictures of yourself or your faux jewelry.
> 
> Damemary did not learn the lesson of putting personal info on the web. You would think she would since she is so timid and frightened to death of the info she's already posted. What kind of friend tells her friend to make the same mistake? How incredibly stupid.
> 
> You guys do not even support one another.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Barf :XD: .... no reputable diamond or gemstone seller needs to be reminded by a WIC abuser they need to send appropriate paperwork to a faux purchaser. Stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> P.S. The wealthy do not brag about their wealth. The pauper does.


KPG
trying to see what I purchased? Not a chance. Embarrassed would be you if you would see what I got and you try to poopoo. The wealthy do not do what? Ever heard of THE DONALD or Leona Helmsley? I never said I was wealthy just that I am very comfortable. Fortunately I have never been a Pauper instead give them a helping hand. You might try that some time and learn about kindness and caring.
Keep showing your jealousy and ugly ways.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course Huma is a 'special state employee' remember the love connection we discussed a couple of days ago? All part of the plan that Huma will have a 'special' position alongside Hillary in her run for the presidency.


KPG
are you in your extremely nasty mood again? Is the "liquid" taking effect? You certainly are the Queen of Smut. Did you start out as a Pole Girl? Your disgusting postings seem to give such indication. You mentioned something in that direction but didn't quite give a full description. Just wonder why you always slide into the gutter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I hope Huck is still searching for her archaic dictionary she thinks she owns. She could certainly benefit from it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> We all support each other completely, something many people never have in their lives. You must be a friend to have a friend.
> 
> Each of your comments about personal information are threats and I have exhaustive notes on the subject. Keep it coming. It's useful.


damemary
my file is turning into a heap as well. Wonder what sort of excuses she will eventually come up with?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope Hock is still searching for her archaic dictionary she thinks she owns. She could certainly benefit from it.


KPG
you should see the extraordinary collection of Dictionaries I have. You have NEVER seen such an array. Too bad. But someday you may have a chance to visit them in an Exhibition if you live close enough to such events. My vocabulary is quite extensive while yours is in need of improvement.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why do you think anyone cares what Huck says, does or buys. Huck - DO NOT post any pictures of yourself or your faux jewelry.
> 
> Damemary did not learn the lesson of putting personal info on the web. You would think she would since she is so timid and frightened to death of the info she's already posted. What kind of friend tells her friend to make the same mistake? How incredibly stupid.
> 
> You guys do not even support one another.


KPG
you are truly nuts. You are looking for pictures of myself and my Bling? What have you been drinking and how much? Looks like more than usual. As to your focus on some of us in a very personal fashion, watch it. You frighten no-one we just want your friends to know who you really are and warn those who are looking in to stay far away from folks like you who are always with Bible in hand and Satan in your interior. Interior I say because Heart you certainly have none.
Keep posting and contradicting yourself. You are tops at it. What a mess you seem to be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wanna make a run to Neiman's? I've got 20 bucks burning a hole in my purse .... and just learned the jewelry there is _fine._


KPG
the twenty bucks are just enough to give to the Valet for parking.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

A valuable lesson for all, but more for others that toot their own horns just to be noticed.

There is a difference between conceit and confidence. Conceit is bragging about yourself. Confidence means you believe you can get the job done.
Johnny Unitas


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> A valuable lesson for all, but more for others that toot their own horns just to be noticed.
> 
> There is a difference between conceit and confidence. Conceit is bragging about yourself. Confidence means you believe you can get the job done.
> Johnny Unitas


Thanks Love for posting - but you know who won't get it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> trying to see what I purchased? Not a chance. Embarrassed would be you if you would see what I got and you try to poopoo. The wealthy do not do what? Ever heard of THE DONALD or Leona Helmsley? I never said I was wealthy just that I am very comfortable. Fortunately I have never been a Pauper instead give them a helping hand. You might try that some time and learn about kindness and caring.
> Keep showing your jealousy and ugly ways.


LTL: I noticed Huck changed her post in which she posted she has greater material assets and more money than I. She is the most foolish and envious person I've ever encountered.

I do not brag about my wealth as she does nor does she have any knowledge who between us has the higher net worth. More importantly, I do not care. Yet obviously Huckleberry does. We all understand and Huck has confirmed by her multiple posts that she abandoned her Faith and she serves money and not God. Is there a greater sin?

1 Timothy 6:7-10

_For we brought nothing into the world, and we cannot take anything out of the world. But if we have food and clothing, with these we will be content. But those who desire to be rich fall into temptation, into a snare, into many senseless and harmful desires that plunge people into ruin and destruction. For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evils. It is through this craving that some have wandered away from the faith and pierced themselves with many pangs._


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

kpg

braggarts are pathetic and continue to prove it over and over again


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Barf :XD: .... no reputable diamond or gemstone seller needs to be reminded by a WIC abuser they need to send appropriate paperwork to a faux purchaser. Stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> P.S. The wealthy do not brag about their wealth. The pauper does.


Barfing again, KPG? Make sure you clean yourself up. You stink. And just who is the WIC abuser you are referring to?
Your jealousy is making you look like a petulant child. FYI most jewelers only send out appraisals upon request.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL: I noticed Huck changed her post in which she posted she has greater material assets and more money than I. She is the most foolish and envious person I've ever encountered.
> 
> I do not brag about my wealth as she does nor does she have any knowledge who between us has the higher net worth. More importantly, I do not care. Yet obviously Huckleberry does. We all understand and Huck has confirmed by her multiple posts that she abandoned her Faith and she serves money and not God. Is there a greater sin?
> 
> ...


There it is again, cornered and hissing bible quotes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> kpg
> 
> braggarts are pathetic and continue to prove it over and over again


Then why keep doing it, LTL?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> . FYI most jewelers only send out appraisals upon request.


FYI: you're wrong, as usual. If you buy jewelry in a department store or franchise you will not receive an appraisal or diamond certification free of charge and you do need to request same. Those pieces must be appraised by an outside appraiser at a cost that is passed on to the consumer as the jewelry was not created by the seller and its value is unknown.

Fine jewelers and creators include an appraisal free of charge and without a request as they should.

Too bad you are unaware of how things are done in the fine jewelry arena. No wonder you told Huck you'd request an appraisal from the jeweler where supposedly she bought something of value. You didn't have the experience or the class to understand how things are done.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then why keep doing it, LTL?


Don't. Wrong again

I am not the one that brags about her jewelry and tipping valet's at Neimens.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI: you're wrong, as usual. If you buy jewelry in a department store or franchise you will not receive an appraisal or diamond certification free of charge and you do need to request same. Those pieces must be appraised by an outside appraiser at a cost that is passed on to the consumer as the jewelry was not created by the seller and its value is unknown.
> 
> Fine jewelers and creators include an appraisal free of charge and without a request as they should.
> 
> Too bad you are unaware of how things are done in the fine jewelry arena. No wonder you told Huck you'd request an appraisal from the jeweler where supposedly she bought something of value. You didn't have the experience or the class to understand how things are done.


After working in the jewelry industry for over 20 years and being one who did appraisals, I beg to differ. Don't try and act like you know what you are talking about here, because once again you are wrong, aside from the appraisal from the independant jeweler being free of cost. Appraisals are not automatic in the case like Huck's where changes would be made to the piece.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Don't. Wrong again
> 
> I am not the one that brags about her jewelry and tipping valet's at Neimens.


Don't forget the magnificent dictionary collection (that she cannot locate).

Truth be told - Ingried has it! :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget the magnificent dictionary collection (that she cannot locate).


Last time I paid for a valet was when I took my dad to the Cleveland Clinic so he did not have to negotiate the icy parking lot for a doctor's appointment. Living life large


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't. Wrong again
> 
> I am not the one that brags about her jewelry and tipping valet's at Neimens.


I guess I'm a braggart too, according to KPG, because I brag about my grandchild?
What grandmother doesn't?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Last time I paid for a valet was when I took my dad to the Cleveland Clinic so he did not have to negotiate the icy parking lot for a doctor's appointment. Living life large


That's your choice. You choose what you want to do. Just as Huck chooses to do what she wants to do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> After working in the jewelry industry for over 20 years and being one who did appraisals, I beg to differ. Don't try and act like you know what you are talking about here, because once again you are wrong, aside from the appraisal from the independant jeweler being free of cost.


Comprehension issue getting in your way again Bratty?

"Aside from ..."? I made one point, you agree you were wrong, yet try another cover-up of your lies.

Sounds as if you've failed in another endeavor that you pursued for 20 years no less. Once again you are living proof you cannot teach an old dog new tricks.

Even Huck disagrees with you and stated the jeweler sent an appraisal with her purchase without your request.

Think before you run your mouth and post.

P.S. I *do know* what I'm talking about.



BrattyPatty said:


> FYI most jewelers only send out appraisals upon request.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget the magnificent dictionary collection (that she cannot locate).


Changing the subject already, KPG? You didn't answer my question about who is abusing the WIC program.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Comprehension issue getting in the your way again Bratty?
> 
> "Aside from ..."? I made one point, you agree you were wrong, yet try another cover up of your lies.
> 
> ...


Never failed at my job. Huck asked for the appraisal in the store to be shipped with her jewelry. 
The more you post the more ridiculous you appear. I'm used to your lying, but the things you make up are way out there. trying to twist other people's words fails you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's your choice. You choose what you want to do. Just as Huck chooses to do what she wants to do.


True.

But personally I find it tacky to brag valet parking at the mall. Especially when people are in such financial straights and could use that $20 for food and not thrown in their faces.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Last time I paid for a valet was when I took my dad to the Cleveland Clinic so he did not have to negotiate the icy parking lot for a doctor's appointment. Living life large


Ya! I've never stepped foot into a Neiman Marcus; does that make me deprived? :shock:

The last two pieces of fine jewelry I bought from a jeweler were done in private. I selected the stone(s) and settings when he came to my place of business. I went to his home to pick up one finished piece and he delivered the second. Neither piece was for me.

I actually sold a bracelet off my arm to another of my jewelers on the sidewalk when we ran into each other last summer! I still laugh about that.

I need to take a field trip to see the _fine_ collection in the dept store that Huck posted about.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya! I've never stepped foot into a Neiman Marcus; does that make me deprived? :shock:
> 
> The last two pieces of fine jewelry I bought from a jeweler were done in private. I selected the stone(s) and settings when he came to my place of business. I went to his home to pick up one finished piece and he delivered the second.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Never failed at my job.


I consider not supporting your daughter and instead allowing her to receive and accept WIC benefits ($ for single, un-wed mothers) a failure of your job as a mother, as a family member, a taxpayer and a contributing member of society.

But that's just me ....

Meanwhile you vacation with your cyber friends and brag about them and your spending.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True.
> 
> But personally I find it tacky to brag valet parking at the mall. Especially when people are in such financial straights and could use that $20 for food and not thrown in their faces.


Did you stop to think that that 20.00 tip was going to someone who needs it? Of course you didn't.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I consider not supporting your daughter and instead allowing her to receive and accept WIC benefits (to single mothers) a failure of your job as a mother and as a family member and taxpayer. But that's just me ....


Oh please....... what do you know about being a mother?* You don't!* You are not supporting my daughter. She is. Nor does she use WIC anymore. But it was there when she needed it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > That was very brave of your jeweler, since most jewelers and jewelry are not insured outside of their shop. So the second jeweler sells used jewelry? I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know so little. The jeweler who came to me wasn't the least bit nervous to carry that which he did as he isn't one of the "most" you described.
> 
> Who said the 2nd jeweler sells used jewelry, I did not.
> 
> ...


Just proved you to be the liar that you are. If you don't care why keep posting and throwing digs? When it comes to the jewelry industry, I know it like the back of my hand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh please....... what do you know about being a mother?* You don't!* You are not supporting my daughter. She is. Nor does she use WIC anymore. But it was there when she needed it.


Please - you know NOTHING about me nor how many children I have. I would never allow a child of mine to be supported by the taxpayers of the state wherever we resided _before_ I had done everything in my power to support my OWN CHILDREN. I would not press my children upon the state for assistance as you did while you enjoyed an adequate or better lifestyle.

I do know you failed in all your endeavors, or at least we all know those you posted on KP in which you have failed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please - you know NOTHING about me nor how many children I have.
> 
> I do know you failed in all your endeavors, or at least we all know those you posted on KP in which you have failed.


No,I have not failed in my endeavors. I know only what you posted and you said you have no children. No wonder you are so bitter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just proved you to be the liar that you are.


Not so. You have FAILED again.



BrattyPatty said:


> If you don't care why keep posting and throwing digs?


 It was you who said you would try really hard to avoid posting to me; remember? Just another of your recent FAILURES. 



Bratty Patty said:


> When it comes to the jewelry industry, I know it like the back of my hand.


 Right, that is why I had to correct what you posted about the job you did for 20 years and you conceded I was correct in pointing out your LIE. 

You are so boring and this is so tedious responding to your and all your lies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think you have forgotten who your "real" friends were when your grandchild was born.


No, joey, I haven't forgotten them.
KPG was certainly not one of them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> [colors=red] Right, that is why I had to correct what you posted about the job you did for 20 years and you conceded I was correct in pointing out your LIE. [/color]
> 
> You are so boring and this is so tedious responding to your lies.


*What lie?* Boring is your constant condescending attitude and bold lies. When you get caught up in them you slink away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Barfing again, KPG? Make sure you clean yourself up. You stink. And just who is the WIC abuser you are referring to?
> Your jealousy is making you look like a petulant child. FYI most jewelers only send out appraisals upon request.


BrattyPatty
If she only knew. She would be sick for weeks. What a jealous frump she is. Danas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
you are Danas. Keep on posting and keep looking for the location of Heaven and Hell. Thankfully we do not have that in my Religion so I do not waste any time hoping to wind up there.
Have a nice day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huck - Ingried has your dictionary - take it back, its in the room next to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No,I have not failed in my endeavors. I know only what you posted and you said you have no children. No wonder you are so bitter.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya! I've never stepped foot into a Neiman Marcus; does that make me deprived? :shock:
> 
> The last two pieces of fine jewelry I bought from a jeweler were done in private. I selected the stone(s) and settings when he came to my place of business. I went to his home to pick up one finished piece and he delivered the second. Neither piece was for me.
> 
> ...


"LTL: I noticed Huck changed her post in which she posted she has greater material assets and more money than I. She is the most foolish and envious person I've ever encountered.

I do not brag about my wealth as she does nor does she have any knowledge who between us has the higher net worth. More importantly, I do not care. Yet obviously Huckleberry does. We all understand and Huck has confirmed by her multiple posts that she abandoned her Faith and she serves money and not God. Is there a greater sin?"

Looks like you are bragging to me. How does this differ?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck - Ingried has you dictionary - take it back, its in the room next to you.


KPG
Danas. Already on the liquid? It is a little early, isn't it?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> True.
> 
> But personally I find it tacky to brag valet parking at the mall. Especially when people are in such financial straights and could use that $20 for food and not thrown in their faces.


Wait, so you care about those who might be on WIC? You would give them $20.00? Valets work hard for their money - I typically valet when there is an opportunity. Most restaurants, clinics, etc., provide valet parking for free so need only tip.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GW, you got that right!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know so little. The jeweler who came to me wasn't the least bit nervous to carry that which he did as he isn't one of the "most" you described.
> 
> Who said the 2nd jeweler sells used jewelry, I did not.
> 
> ...


And I don't trust anything you say as you have proven over and over with your fallacious postings.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Neiman Markus have a fine Jewelry Dept.


Just yesterday you were very vocal about you and your friends that are always busy honing your vocabulary, also your collection of dictionaries, even magic ones. I have been known to misspell as others and have been called out on it. BUT the difference is I have never bragged to others about honing, by now you must know where I am going with this if not I'll explain...It is Neiman Marcus. You could have been jewelry shopping in an IKEA store where you can pick-up a nice Markus swivel chair and just got confused of where you were. I bet that's what it was


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
you are so full of stuff that soon the decay fumes will lift you off of your feet. Have a nice trip into the blue yonder.

Just wonder why you are so lonesome and keep looking to be entertained by us. Looking for details of our Vacation? Keep looking. 
Initially I thought that you were just a nasty person, not quite, you are much more than that. The guess is yours.

I know, you are looking for an opportunity to brag much more than you have all along. Go for it, we don't mind. I shall reveal no more than I aready have no matter how hard you try.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does it bother anyone else when someone just talks over another person instead of talking (and hearing) someone?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just yesterday you were very vocal about you and your friends that are always busy honing your vocabulary, also your collection of dictionaries, even magic ones. I have been known to misspell as others and have been called out on it. BUT the difference is I have never bragged to others about honing, by now you must know where I am going with this if not I'll explain...It is Neiman Marcus. You could have been jewelry shopping in an IKEA store where you can pick-up a nice Markus swivel chair and just got confused of where you were. I bet that's what it was


The only problem with that statement is that IKEA does not sell jewelry  Good try though. Your attempts at being funny are failing miserably.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is not the first definition to come up. In fact it was almost at the bottom of the list on google. But you always have gone for the perverse. Unlike you she is probably out having a good time.


It was indeed the first definition when I googled it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, that is you......criticizing what you know nothing about in a feeble attempt to prove your superiority. Impossible. You are not superior to a slug.

What do you contribute to society.....and BEFORE you start telling us about your contributions, wait until someone else has something to say about your contributions to society. (Want to make a bet who....if anyone.... will reply?)



knitpresentgifts said:


> I consider not supporting your daughter and instead allowing her to receive and accept WIC benefits ($ for single, un-wed mothers) a failure of your job as a mother, as a family member, a taxpayer and a contributing member of society.
> 
> But that's just me ....
> 
> Meanwhile you vacation with your cyber friends and brag about them and your spending.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPg
> what you know would fit into a small size thimble.
> Still waiting to hear from you where Heaven and Hell are located.


Still waiting for the name of your dictionary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Just yesterday you were very vocal about you and your friends that are always busy honing your vocabulary, also your collection of dictionaries, even magic ones. I have been known to misspell as others and have been called out on it. BUT the difference is I have never bragged to others about honing, by now you must know where I am going with this if not I'll explain...It is Neiman Marcus. You could have been jewelry shopping in an IKEA store where you can pick-up a nice Markus swivel chair and just got confused of where you were. I bet that's what it was


galinipper
not familiar with IKEA. Sorry. I make no apologies for a spelling error now and then. As to Dictionaries, they are one of my weaknesses. Not a bad one to have by a long shot. Actually my Friends and I call it Neiman Markup.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Vicious try.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Please - you know NOTHING about me nor how many children I have. I would never allow a child of mine to be supported by the taxpayers of the state wherever we resided _before_ I had done everything in my power to support my OWN CHILDREN. I would not press my children upon the state for assistance as you did while you enjoyed an adequate or better lifestyle.
> 
> I do know you failed in all your endeavors, or at least we all know those you posted on KP in which you have failed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> if someone chooses to pick the nastiest definition for any word, I do not see that as my problem, it is theirs. In the days of texting, lots can be made of shortened versions of many words.


News flash!!!!! We are NOT texting on this forum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Still waiting for the name of your dictionary.


soloweygirl
Why? Ain't got no Bookstores or Libraries in your neighborhood? That is so sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> News flash!!!!! We are NOT texting on this forum.


soloweygirl
if we do, we certainly won't ask you if we can, because we can and may. Have to stay in step with the times.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Just yesterday you were very vocal about you and your friends that are always busy honing your vocabulary, also your collection of dictionaries, even magic ones. I have been known to misspell as others and have been called out on it. BUT the difference is I have never bragged to others about honing, by now you must know where I am going with this if not I'll explain...It is Neiman Marcus. You could have been jewelry shopping in an IKEA store where you can pick-up a nice Markus swivel chair and just got confused of where you were. I bet that's what it was


 :XD: We're all still waiting to hear the name of the fab dictionary Huck claims to own. Only one problem, Ingried said _exactly the same thing,_ so now Huck cannot confirm what Ingried has already claimed. Oh, what a dilemma!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It was indeed the first definition when I googled it.


soloweygirl
wonder how you google. Nothing I found on google.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just had to jump in with an IKEA opinion. I think they have interesting designs and storage ideas (think STASH.)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The only problem with that statement is that IKEA does not sell jewelry  Good try though. Your attempts at being funny are failing miserably.


you need to hone your reading skills  another good try your way


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bratty Batty said:


> That is not the first definition to come up. In fact it was almost at the bottom of the list on google. But you always have gone for the perverse.





soloweygirl said:


> It was indeed the first definition when I googled it.


solo, This is only the 1,678th lie of Bratty's but what difference does it make now?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Still waiting for the name of your dictionary.


me too


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh let us talk about another wonderful female lib.....Oprah. Yes, she lied about her being racially profiled and discriminated against in Switzerland. She said that "an unnamed store and an unnamed sales associate" said to her that she could not afford the $38,000.00 purse when she asked to look at it. The store and the sales associate said that the story was totally fabricated and she would never have said that. So why lie about racial predjudice when there was none? Could it be to highlight her new film? I think there are some racial overtones in the movie. Maybe she just wanted people to think if racial profiling could happen to HER, it could happen to anyone. Well I guess that backfired. Does anyone else hear the word 'settlement' or 'lawsuit' in the wind?


Oprah has been caught in an out right lie. She didn't mention the name of the store because she didn't want the story checked out. She just wanted the victimization knowing that the media would not check it out and was on her side. Good for the store employee not taking that garbage. I'm glad she called Oprah out. This goes along with her comparison of Trayvon Martin and the Til case she brought up in her interview, saying they were the same thing in her mind. They were 2 totally different circumstances, but Oprah so wanted them to stir the pot.

What does anyone need with a $38,000.00 purse? Think of all the children she could feed on that money or supply school supplies to, or help with heating bills, etc. Gotta love the celebrities - NOT.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: We're all still waiting to hear the name of the fab dictionary Huck claims to own. Only one problem, Ingried said _exactly the same thing,_ so now Huck cannot confirm what ingried has already claimed. Oh, what a dilemma!!!!


KPg
go clean up your stoop. You keep stepping into nasty stuff again.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

first def. on Bing also


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> News flash!!!!! We are NOT texting on this forum.


News flash - Huck posted she dislikes abbreviated word forms and prefers only proper English words. Is this a change of opinion or just another lie?

I'm going with LIE.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The articles I found mentioning race tensions with Africans seeking asslym. I doubt Oprah sounded African, dressed in African tribal garb or looked like a refugee. Also anyone working in a store that sells $38,000.00 purses have very keen people skills, and would not have blown a commission by such a flip remark. She apologized, so there must be something to the story. And even if it did happen, did she have to tell the world? Guess she had to, if she wanted to promote her movie.
> 
> Oh and the sales associate was Italian, not Swiss


Oprah's apology was a typical Hollywood non-apology. She did not apologize directly to the store employee, like she should have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Vicious try.


galinipper and I call it hitting the target center or a Bullseye.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Oprah, at bit too new age for me, but I will say that she supports charities in a big way. As for a $38,000 purse, in comparison to her net worth, it is 'reasonable' if she wants it. Beware judging others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> News flash - Huck posted she dislikes abbreviated word forms and prefers only proper English words. Is this a change of opinion or just another lie?


KPG
digging around old stuff again? Bored to death? Freedom of choice, abbrev. or not. What is your obsession with me? Quit stalking. There are laws against it I wish to remind you. Ever knitted anything worth showing or just hanging around here to be a pain? I am quite sure I never posted " ...prefer only proper English words". Not my style. Good try but I gotcha.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm not a big fan of Oprah, at bit too new age for me, but I will say that she supports charities in a big way. As for a $38,000 purse, in comparison to her net worth, it is 'reasonable' if she wants it. Beware judging others.


damemary
if quite a few people could not afford such luxury items, they would not be made and I am always happy when people of means spend their money and provide employment for others. The more the merrier.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> galinipper and I call it hitting the target center or a Bullseye.


KPG
time you knit up the yarn you bought or is that just a picture to brag as you do so well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oprah's apology was a typical Hollywood non-apology. She did not apologize directly to the store employee, like she should have.


soloweygirl
and you speak about apologies? Such irony.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I am quite sure I never posted " ...prefer only proper English words". Not my style. Good try but I gotcha.


You've got nothing but crap. Glad you're keeping it all to yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Love for posting - but you know who won't get it.


Huckleberry has all of those extraordinary dictionaries to look up the words. I'm sure she will find the same definitions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> time you knit up the yarn you bought or is that just a picture to brag as you do so well.


Isn't your flower dead yet


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Isn't your flower dead yet


Now that is funny :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Isn't your flower dead yet


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D   

I think damemary just put them in water and a vase. :shock:

Oh, goodness, is that too personal for me to say? I don't wish to kill any more trees with her and Huck printing out all my posts and all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've got nothing but crap. Glad you're keeping it all to yourself.


KPG
getting crass again? Keep posting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you stop to think that that 20.00 tip was going to someone who needs it? Of course you didn't.


If the $20 was a tip it would have been described as such.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> News flash - Huck posted she dislikes abbreviated word forms and prefers only proper English words. Is this a change of opinion or just another lie?
> 
> I'm going with LIE.


KPG
I did not say those words and if I wish I can always change my mind. May go to texting just to annoy you. Danas


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If the $20 was a tip it would have been described as such.


soloweygirl
sometimes it is best to zip it. You make no sense.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I think damemary just put them in water and a vase. :shock:


again, so funny :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> News flash!!!!! We are NOT texting on this forum.





knitpresentgifts said:


> News flash - Huck posted she dislikes abbreviated word forms and prefers only proper English words. Is this a change of opinion or just another lie?
> 
> I'm going with LIE.





Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I did not say those words and if I wish I can always change my mind. May go to texting just to annoy you. Danas





Huckleberry said:


> I have a great dislike for abbreviations in conversations. I hate to butcher any language.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The only problem with that statement is that IKEA does not sell jewelry  Good try though. Your attempts at being funny are failing miserably.


Failed miserably? No. To you yes, only because you don't get it. So sad.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oprah's apology was a typical Hollywood non-apology. She did not apologize directly to the store employee, like she should have.


I don't think she owes the store an apology at all.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm not a big fan of Oprah, at bit too new age for me, but I will say that she supports charities in a big way. As for a $38,000 purse, in comparison to her net worth, it is 'reasonable' if she wants it. Beware judging others.


Exactly! Plus by buying the $38,000 purse, she would have supported the store that pays the salaries of the workers who in turn spend the money in their town, etc. So she well could have been feeding a poor family.

It's too easy to think negatively of others and make snap judgments - especially of those we dislike.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I think damemary just put them in water and a vase. :shock:
> 
> Oh, goodness, is that too personal for me to say? I don't wish to kill any more trees with her and Huck printing out all my posts and all.


KPG
double jeopardy for you, I print as well as store it on my guess what and it is not computer. Keep posting.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> sometimes it is best to zip it. You make no sense.


I didn't get her meaning either. Not sure what she was trying to post.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> wonder how you google. Nothing I found on google.


Don't worry Huckleberry, your librarian can help you learn that skill.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I didn't get her meaning either. Not sure what she was trying to post.


GWPIver
she doesn't know either most of the time. Poor thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> News flash - Huck posted she dislikes abbreviated word forms and prefers only proper English words. Is this a change of opinion or just another lie?
> 
> I'm going with LIE.


Definitely a lie. If it was a change of opinion, she would have to admit she was wrong. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> and you speak about apologies? Such irony.


I did not insult or lie about a made up incident. I have nothing to apologize for, Oprah on the other hand does.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
you are lying again. why can't you even post once without lying and deceiving? Can't find either what you CLAIMED I posted? Of course not, it never happened. What on Earth is wrong with you? Getting worried about the Heaven and Hell thing? You should. I am still waiting for your directions how to walk, drive, swim or fly there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I don't think she owes the store an apology at all.


I didn't say she should apologize to the store. She does owe the store EMPLOYEE an apology.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I did not insult or lie about a made up incident. I have nothing to apologize for, Oprah on the other hand does.


soloweygirl
Oh, you were present when this incident happened? Good for you to be able to roam around such expensive places. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't say she should apologize to the store. She does owe the store EMPLOYEE an apology.


soloweygirl
you are way out again. Way,way out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't say she should apologize to the store. She does owe the store EMPLOYEE an apology.


O is trying to promote her recent movie about racism that existed in the USA during the time in which the movie takes place. Yet, O made sure while in Switzerland to make up a racial incident to sell to the media back in the USA in order to sell movie tickets. Guess she couldn't get anyone at home to give her racial treatment so she manufactured the incident abroad instead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O is trying to promote her recent movie about racism that existed in the USA during the time in which the movie takes place Yet, O made sure to be in Switzerland to make up a racial incident to sell to the media back in the USA in order to sell movie tickets. Guess she couldn't get anyone at home to give her racial treatment so she manufactured the incident abroad instead.


KPG
not up on News again? Let me fill you in. Oprah attended an extravagant Wedding. Go read your Bible and learn about racism and bigotry not acceptable. I know, I know, you only talk about the good Book, just not read it and heed it. We know, you keep making that crystal clear. Cul8


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> you should see the extraordinary collection of Dictionaries I have. You have NEVER seen such an array. My vocabulary is quite extensive while yours is in need of improvement.





Ingried said:


> Our Mom insisted that we learn something new each and every day. The Dictionary was the most important book in our Family and if nothing else, we learned a new word every day and still
> keep up that tradition.


So, who is telling the truth and who is the liar? Oh, that's right Ingried = Huckleberry and Huckleberry = Ingried.

Keep posting, both of you, 'cause I'm a fast reader.

I've _got_ to get me one of your phantasy dictionaries.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> not up on News again? Let me fill you in. Oprah attended an extravagant Wedding. Go read your Bible and learn about racism and bigotry not acceptable. I know, I know, you only talk about the good Book, just not read it and heed it. We know, you keep making that crystal clear. Cul8


Go back on your medication. You are "talking" just to hear yourself "speak".


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O is trying to promote her recent movie about racism that existed in the USA during the time in which the movie takes place. Yet, O made sure while in Switzerland to make up a racial incident to sell to the media back in the USA in order to sell movie tickets. Guess she couldn't get anyone at home to give her racial treatment so she manufactured the incident abroad instead.


You know this? How? Who said the incident was a fabrication? This woman has more money than god why would she do it? To sell tickets to a movie. far reaching aren't you? Oh all liberals lie, right? Conservatives never lie, I keep forgetting. Conservatives are god fearing and liberals are heathens. good versus evil, right? You are laughable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Go back on your medication. You are "talking" just to hear yourself "speak".


soloweygirl
no medication being taken here. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, who is telling the truth and who is the liar? Oh, that's right Ingried = Huckleberry and Huckleberry = Ingried.
> 
> Keep posting, both of you, 'cause I'm a fast reader.
> 
> I've _got_ to get me one of your phantasy dictionaries.


KPG
SONS.
It is high time that you recognize that you know nothing. You sound like the left out kid in Kindergarten. You know the one nobody likes because of its weird behavior. You sure are weird. Danas. You read? Now start understanding what you read. That would be progress. BTW you are too dense to have picked up on some rather important issue - important for you. Really fascinating how unobservant you truly are. The thorn in your backside, Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You know this? How? Who said the incident was a fabrication? This woman has more money than god why would she do it? To sell tickets to a movie. far reaching aren't you? Oh all liberals lie, right? Conservatives never lie, I keep forgetting. Conservatives are god fearing and liberals are heathens. good versus evil, right? You are laughable.


rocky1991
these know-it-all' know really nothing. Oprah has no need to advertise whatever she does, it sells itself. She is a fabulous Artist, Writer, business Woman and Entertainer. Only Women who never achieved anything out of the ordinary resent a Woman like Oprah.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YEP that's the way it's done. If you purchase fine jewelry you are given a certificate describing any stones in detail, gold or plat., etc. I have never asked and it is an automatic. And usually a photo. This is done the world over. If you buy Chinese or Indian, etc gold jewelry your certificate indicates the weight of the gold.

Some costume jewelry with semi-precious stones and of value commensurate with insuring may require you to request a certificate of value.



knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI: you're wrong, as usual. If you buy jewelry in a department store or franchise you will not receive an appraisal or diamond certification free of charge and you do need to request same. Those pieces must be appraised by an outside appraiser at a cost that is passed on to the consumer as the jewelry was not created by the seller and its value is unknown.
> 
> Fine jewelers and creators include an appraisal free of charge and without a request as they should.
> 
> Too bad you are unaware of how things are done in the fine jewelry arena. No wonder you told Huck you'd request an appraisal from the jeweler where supposedly she bought something of value. You didn't have the experience or the class to understand how things are done.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That may be the case with the places you deal but I have often had redesigns (especially with earrings and necklaces where I preferred a certain gem in a different setting, drop made into a stud earring, etc) and always, always, always have been given a certificate of value/ appraisal and never asked. Costume jewelry is another story.

I think I will add "Buyer Beware" !! Do not buy fine jewelry from a place which doesn't automatically give you a certificate even if you have the piece or pieces modified.



BrattyPatty said:


> After working in the jewelry industry for over 20 years and being one who did appraisals, I beg to differ. Don't try and act like you know what you are talking about here, because once again you are wrong, aside from the appraisal from the independant jeweler being free of cost. Appraisals are not automatic in the case like Huck's where changes would be made to the piece.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> YEP that's the way it's done. If you purchase fine jewelry you are given a certificate describing any stones in detail, gold or plat., etc. I have never asked and it is an automatic. And usually a photo. This is done the world over. If you buy Chinese or Indian, etc gold jewelry your certificate indicates the weight of the gold.
> 
> Some costume jewelry with semi-precious stones and of value commensurate with insuring may require you to request a certificate of value.


Thanks for exposing her ignorance on this topic RU. Can you imagine her as an appraiser? After twenty years she still lacks the knowledge of how fine jewelry is sold.

What you posted holds true on Thai gold and gemstones as well. I didn't know until experiencing it for myself while vacationing, but my best amethysts come from Korea.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> That may be the case with the places you deal but I have often had redesigns (especially with earrings and necklaces where I preferred a certain gem in a different setting, drop made into a stud earring, etc) and always, always, always have been given a certificate of value/ appraisal and never asked. Costume jewelry is another story.
> 
> I think I will add "Buyer Beware" !! Do not buy fine jewelry from a place which doesn't automatically give you a certificate even if you have the piece or pieces modified.


Correct again RU. In fact, my primary jeweler will not appraise a piece he did not create unless he dismantles it to see the stones through a loop and to exactly weigh, test and measure each element. To do so otherwise is unacceptable to him and me at least. I knew you'd would know as I do!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you know the night that Bin Laden was killed, Obama played 15 games of spades, because he couldn't handle watching it all? What a leader


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesse Jackson Jr gets 2 and a half year in prison and his wife one year. Examples, once again of honorable Dems


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jesse Jackson Jr gets 2 and a half year in prison and his wife one year. Examples, once again of honorable Dems


Why are you finding it necessary to do this? There are plenty of people from all walks of life and all political parties who commit crimes. They should all be punished for what they've done. I think we can agree on that. Nobody condones illegal behavior.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know the night that Bin Laden was killed, Obama played 15 games of spades, because he couldn't handle watching it all? What a leader


It is so easy to kill a man isn't it? How many notches on your gun belt? And what need is there to worry about the men you send into harms way? So what if we lose our men.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> It is so easy to kill a man isn't it? How many notches on your gun belt? And what need is there to worry about the men you send into harms way? So what if we lose our men.


He ordered the kill. He should have the courage to watch. I repeat my conclusion of the other day, he is a coward


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Correct again RU. In fact, my primary jeweler will not appraise a piece he did not create unless he dismantles it to see the stones through a loop and to exactly weigh, test and measure each element. To do so otherwise is unacceptable to him and me at least. I knew you'd would know as I do!


KPG
You and RUK are so off the rails it is hilarious. Your primary Jeweler seems to be very inexperienced in evaluating Jewelry these days. Obviously he/she is still working with outdated equipment. Too cheap to invest or too dumb to know better, which is it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Jesse Jackson Jr gets 2 and a half year in prison and his wife one year. Examples, once again of honorable Dems


lovethelake
you have NEVER heard ANYONE condoning Jackson's behavior. So what is your beef and with whom? He is getting what he deserves and so does his wife.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What about Obama playing cards while his order to kill B.L. was being carried out? Defend that lack of courage if you dare.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> It is so easy to kill a man isn't it? How many notches on your gun belt? And what need is there to worry about the men you send into harms way? So what if we lose our men.


rocky1991
I bet her neighborhood is full of Pickups with Gun Racks. That macho appearance is prevalent in certain areas. Start with killing Animals and progress to People you don't like. Stand your Man. What a frightful Nation we are becoming.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What about Obama playing cards while his order to kill B.L. was being carried out? Defend that lack of courage if you dare.


LTL
you are danas.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> I bet her neighborhood is full of Pickups with Gun Racks. That macho appearance is prevalent in certain areas. Start with killing Animals and progress to People you don't like. Stand your Man. What a frightful Nation we are becoming.


Well I would bet that the honorable men and women in my area that own pickup trucks and own guns, if they had ordered B.L's death they would have watched and not run away like a sissy girl. No one in my neighborhood kill people, that happens in places like Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> I bet her neighborhood is full of Pickups with Gun Racks. That macho appearance is prevalent in certain areas. Start with killing Animals and progress to People you don't like. Stand your Man. What a frightful Nation we are becoming.


Stand your man????? hone more


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk about racists like comments against people living in rural areas. I think they are profiling


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well I would bet that the honorable men and women in my area that own pickup trucks and own guns, if they had ordered B.L's death they would have watched and not run away like a sissy girl. No one in my neighborhood kill people, that happens in places like Chicago and Detroit.


Puh-lease. Running away like a sissy-girl? I see no cowardice in not wanting to watch a whole day of tense hours. We are very lucky to live in neighborhoods that are not full of crime, but a nut with a gun can come from anywhere, can't s/he? Wasn't the Connecticut school in a nice neighborhood? How about Columbine?
Any large city has crime, don't you agree? Why are you singling out Chicago and Detroit? I think you're deliberately trying to get people fired up, aren't you? Why would you do this?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about racists like comments against people living in rural areas. I think they are profiling


And what about you? Profiling the people in Chicago and Detroit? Are you implying something racial?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He ordered the kill. He should have the courage to watch. I repeat my conclusion of the other day, he is a coward


That's your logic.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Puh-lease. Running away like a sissy-girl? I see no cowardice in not wanting to watch a whole day of tense hours. We are very lucky to live in neighborhoods that are not full of crime, but a nut with a gun can come from anywhere, can't s/he? Wasn't the Connecticut school in a nice neighborhood? How about Columbine?
> Any large city has crime, don't you agree? Why are you singling out Chicago and Detroit? I think you're deliberately trying to get people fired up, aren't you? Why would you do this?


If he ordered the man's death he should have had the courage to watch the mission from the beginning to the end. But no, he runs to a room to play cards to relieve the tension. Photo op. Would pay to watch him play cards, wonder if he is any good.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He ordered the kill. He should have the courage to watch. I repeat my conclusion of the other day, he is a coward


You are possessed by Satan. Just because he was nervous doesn't mean he was a coward. It means that he was concerned about the men he sent on the mission, any good commander worries about his men. You just love to hate don't you? Us there any joy in you heart or just the poison you spew daily? Your cheap shots show what a small, hateful person you really are. I am not a believer in hell or Satan, but you certainly have his traits. A Christian, you are not.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

So you defend him running out of the room to play cards instead of acting like the Commander in Chief?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Stand your man????? hone more


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So you defend him running out of the room to play cards instead of acting like the Commander in Chief?


What a trip rocky is. Obama is so concerned for the Seals he sent in to kill OBL that Obama, himself, took all the credit while playing cards as you suggested.

Then, Obama was _so_ highly concerned about the men he positioned in Benghazi he refused to send in anyone to assist as they were being attacked and murdered while he did watch in real time.

Coward is too polite of a description to describe such a person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So you defend him running out of the room to play cards instead of acting like the Commander in Chief?


Got that LTL? According to off-her-rocker you are possessed by Satan, yet Satan doesn't exist and neither does Heaven or Hell but that is where you are headed for believing in Satan, Heaven and Hell. Oh, and you are a woman, not a Christian one, but have the traits of Him, Satan, who does not exist.

OK - got it, hope you did. 

I want some of what rocky snorts .... to show to the authorities.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YEP that's the way it is done by any reputable jeweler. And it is only reasonable when you consider how hard you worked for the money you pay for lovely pieces you enjoy for years. This has also been my experience with high end one of a kind designers jewelry. They give you a certificate upon purchase. These certificates are usually t-3 pages in length, signed and stamped. And by individuals who are members of the Amer Gem Assn.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Correct again RU. In fact, my primary jeweler will not appraise a piece he did not create unless he dismantles it to see the stones through a loop and to exactly weigh, test and measure each element. To do so otherwise is unacceptable to him and me at least. I knew you'd would know as I do!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I can never imagine President Bush 41, Bush 43, or Reagan running out the situation room to play cards.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about racists like comments against people living in rural areas. I think they are profiling


LTL
racist? Just observing when driving. Now I know you do not know what racism is. I be darn, gotten to an advanced age and still uninformed? Seems impossible. I love rural areas just not the gun toting fellows in camouflage attire when those outfits are not for hunting. For that they wear red so that they do not shoot each other.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My primary jewelry is a descendent of the same family who sold to my grandmother and grandmother. You my dear are uninformed and an unsophisticated buyer. Or you don't deal in what I am referring. I believe you are referring to expensive costume jewelry.

BFM

And anyone considering a purchase of jewelry over $5000 expect to get a certificate. If they don't volunteer it without your asking take your credit card, check or whatever back and go somewhere else. Usually they will show it to you during the time you haggle. You never pay the first number given. And believe me this is true all over the world!



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> You and RUK are so off the rails it is hilarious. Your primary Jeweler seems to be very inexperienced in evaluating Jewelry these days. Obviously he/she is still working with outdated equipment. Too cheap to invest or too dumb to know better, which is it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> LTL
> racist? Just observing when driving. Now I know you do not know what racism is. I be darn, gotten to an advanced age and still uninformed? Seems impossible. I love rural areas just not the gun toting fellows in camouflage attire when those outfits are not for hunting. For that they wear red so that they do not shoot each other.[/quot
> 
> What did you observe?
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a trip rocky is. Obama is so concerned for the Seals he sent in to kill OBL that Obama, himself, took all the credit while playing cards as you suggested.
> 
> Then, Obama was _so_ highly concerned about the men he positioned in Benghazi he refused to send in anyone to assist as they were being attacked and murdered while he did watch in real time.
> 
> Coward is too polite of a description to describe such a person.


Obama killed Bin Laden, Bush did not. Bush gave up, who is the coward.?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama killed Bin Laden, Bush did not.


So that justifies him running out of the Situation Room to play cards?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I can never imagine President Bush 41, Bush 43, or Reagan running out the situation room to play cards.


LTL
lots of things you cannot imagine. For example that there are MANY white people who get along with people of color splendidly.

Well, let us take a look at G.W. He never had a problem inventing Wars and having 5,000 young Soldiers killed for what? Oil of course. G.W. ignoring warnings prior to 9/11 and having almost 3,000 people killed. Want me to continue? You asked for it. Danas.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

To quote Hillary, that happened in the past, what difference does it make? 

How does that justify him running out of the Situation Room like a sissy girl? If he were a real man, he would have stayed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Emotional Jibberish. Racist & False stereotyping. Where are the studies that show a correlation between killing animals for food and shooting people?



lovethelake said:


> Talk about racists like comments against people living in rural areas. I think they are profiling


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If he ordered the man's death he should have had the courage to watch the mission from the beginning to the end. But no, he runs to a room to play cards to relieve the tension. Photo op. Would pay to watch him play cards, wonder if he is any good.


ltl
You are obsolutely out of your mind. Bush even gave orders not to show the Caskets of dead Soldiers coming home from Wars he ordered. Now that is courage and humanity in your book I guess. There are times when you would do well for yourself if you would simply refrain from commenting. Keep it coming, there are more atrocities in Bush's arsenal I will be must happy to cite. Danas


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Stop living in the past.

Justify Obama running from his Commander in Chief duties and playing cards.

Can't can you, so you go on a Bush bashing tirade. Pathetic
So one must conclude that you approve of him running like a sissy girl to play cards


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You are possessed by Satan. Just because he was nervous doesn't mean he was a coward. It means that he was concerned about the men he sent on the mission, any good commander worries about his men. You just love to hate don't you? Us there any joy in you heart or just the poison you spew daily? Your cheap shots show what a small, hateful person you really are. I am not a believer in hell or Satan, but you certainly have his traits. A Christian, you are not.


It doesn't have anything to do with Satan,it has to do with being a citizen, Lakes not only has the right but she has a Duty to question the actions of the Government, it is in the Bill of Rights and the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

But he's supposed to be the CIC. He ordered it. Shouldn't he show some interest? Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.



alcameron said:


> Puh-lease. Running away like a sissy-girl? I see no cowardice in not wanting to watch a whole day of tense hours. We are very lucky to live in neighborhoods that are not full of crime, but a nut with a gun can come from anywhere, can't s/he? Wasn't the Connecticut school in a nice neighborhood? How about Columbine?
> Any large city has crime, don't you agree? Why are you singling out Chicago and Detroit? I think you're deliberately trying to get people fired up, aren't you? Why would you do this?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> To quote Hillary, that happened in the past, what difference does it make?
> 
> How does that justify him running out of the Situation Room like a sissy girl? If he were a real man, he would have stayed.


LTL
again Bush ordered not to show Caskets of dead Soldiers coming home from unnecessary Wars. Now that shows humanity or courage as you might describe it. I have to say it took GUTS to give those orders. And you describe Bush's behavior how? Admirable? Despicable in my book.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So that justifies him running out of the Situation Room to play cards?


Obama killed Bin Laden. Bush did not. Bush ran out on the American people who lost their lives on 9/11.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with Satan,it has to do with being a citizen, Lakes not only has the right but she has a Duty to question the actions of the Government, it is in the Bill of Rights and the Constitution of the United States.


galinnipper
question and making dumb statements are two very different things.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure, the most famous image from the day Osama bin Laden died was taken in the Situation Room, with President Obama, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vice President Joe Bidens pursed faces clearly in view. But former Obama body man Reggie Love painted another picture from that day, too.

Most people were like down in the Situation Room and [President Obama] was like, Im not going to be down there, I cant watch this entire thing, Love recalled.

So the POTUS, Love, White House photographer Pete Souza and staffer Marvin Nicholson holed up in the nearby private dining room and played cards. We must have played 15 games of spades, Love said....

(Excerpt) Read more at redalertpolitics.com ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Indeed right on all counts. But it doesn't remove the sadness that he is such a loser. Is this what we have become as a nation? If so we're in more trouble than originally thought.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What a trip rocky is. Obama is so concerned for the Seals he sent in to kill OBL that Obama, himself, took all the credit while playing cards as you suggested.
> 
> Then, Obama was _so_ highly concerned about the men he positioned in Benghazi he refused to send in anyone to assist as they were being attacked and murdered while he did watch in real time.
> 
> Coward is too polite of a description to describe such a person.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama killed Bin Laden. Bush did not. Bush ran out on the American people who lost their lives on 9/11.


pathetic response

Do you approve of him playing cards while his orders to kill Obama were being carried out?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Justify Obama running from his Commander in Chief duties and playing cards.
> 
> ...


LTL
Living in the past? Tell that to the Families of the dead Soldiers. To the children who grow up without Fathers and Mothers. Start facing reality - this stuff will never go away no matter how much you want it to. 
What is that sissy girl stuff? Got your pistol packed Annie? Bush will need bashing for as long as we have to pay for his idiotic Wars. Over 5,000 of our Soldiers killed and tenth of thousands People - military and innocent Citizens - you call that courage? I call that Murder.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> pathetic response
> 
> Do you approve of him playing cards while his orders to kill Obama were being carried out?


LTL
since you always like point out my little failures, read yours. Now that is not a little one, that is major. One could actually read something into that but I refrain from doing so.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I call you a wimp, because you will not answer the question.

Can you justify him running out of the Situation Room during the time his orders to kill BL to play cards?

You apparently can't. So you bash Bush. Let us also remember more soldiers have died in Iraq during Obama's term than under Bush's terms.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess my question will not be answered just like the request for 5 Hillary accomplishments.

Well friends, it is day 6 on the Hillary quest. Wonder how long it will take them to admit that Obama did not act Presidential and shirked his responsibilities to play cards


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Sure, the most famous image from the day Osama bin Laden died was taken in the Situation Room, with President Obama, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vice President Joe Bidens pursed faces clearly in view. But former Obama body man Reggie Love painted another picture from that day, too.
> 
> Most people were like down in the Situation Room and [President Obama] was like, Im not going to be down there, I cant watch this entire thing, Love recalled.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
did you just discover this information? We all watched it and need no interpretation. Our recall is still very much intact.
Bush played golf while Soldiers were being buried. Bush cleared brush on his Ranch in Texas while Soldiers were being buried. Want more? There is plenty more.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> galinnipper
> question and making dumb statements are two very different things.


You only see it differently because it doesn't fit your agenda... you are just a Right fighter, you want to be right at any cost, even when you don't know what you are fighting for. Lakes has a right and a duty to question.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

good night ladies


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I guess my question will not be answered just like the request for 5 Hillary accomplishments.
> 
> Well friends, it is day 6 on the Hillary quest. Wonder how long it will take them to admit that Obama did not act Presidential and shirked his responsibilities to play cards


lovethelake
are you dumb or you just love to play dumb? Take your pick. Keep on waiting for a response it might come when you look like Ossie. What a sight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You only see it differently because it doesn't fit your agenda... you are just a Right fighter, you want to be right at any cost, even when you don't know what you are fighting for. Lakes has a right and a duty to question.


galinipper
I have no agenda, just trying to keep things straight.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> did you just discover this information? We all watched it and need no interpretation. Our recall is still very much intact.
> Bush played golf while Soldiers were being buried. Bush cleared brush on his Ranch in Texas while Soldiers were being buried. Want more? There is plenty more.


Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?

Bush did not play golf after 9/11. Good try. That does not justify Obama's unpresidential behavior.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm starting to wish I believed I was a man born in a woman's body and could undergo gender reassignment just so I would no longer be an official woman in such a pack of foolish, spiteful old women as participate here. Do any of you actually think about what you want to say or is all of this just a bunch of knee-jerk reactions. That, and the big who-can-make-the-best-insult contest are all that you old biddies do. Don't you have anything else to do than hang out here and act like you all have senile dementia?

And don't bother to tell me how much worse I am than any of you are. I ain't interested and your opinions of me are meaningless.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> pathetic response
> 
> Do you approve of him playing cards while his orders to kill Obama were I
> being carried out?


I know better than to speak to stupid people, I won't do it again. Waste of time. Have a nice life in your world of bigotry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Out of ammo? Picking on my flower avatar? :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I call you a wimp, because you will not answer the question.
> 
> Can you justify him running out of the Situation Room during the time his orders to kill BL to play cards?
> 
> You apparently can't. So you bash Bush. Let us also remember more soldiers have died in Iraq during Obama's term than under Bush's terms.


Lovethelake
Bush/Cheney are directly responsible for thousands of death - well it goes more into the hundred thousands - and unfortunately President Obama has to do the clean up. Pulling out of Iraq has saved many of our Soldier's Lives and hopefully we will be out of Afghanistan before too long as well. Wars have dire consequences which Bush/Cheney never took into consideration. They started Wars as kids playing with toy Soldiers. And their dastardly decisions are responsible for the increase in terror threats. Nothing like making Enemies when you could live in Peace. I guess all that is just honky dory with you folks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or of those we envy.



GWPlver said:


> Exactly! Plus by buying the $38,000 purse, she would have supported the store that pays the salaries of the workers who in turn spend the money in their town, etc. So she well could have been feeding a poor family.
> 
> It's too easy to think negatively of others and make snap judgments - especially of those we dislike.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Racism is as rampant, albeit more subtle at times, as it has always been. If you deny it, you fool only yourself. Minorities live it every day and open-minded folks of all shades understand it. Hopefully it won't take another 100 years to see real progress. Having the first black President of the United States of America is a good start.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Flash! More than one person in the world collects dictionaries. In my library, I count 6 without really looking. :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?
> 
> Bush did not play golf after 9/11. Good try. That does not justify Obama's unpresidential behavior.


lovethelake
Bush did a lot of unpresidential things. President Barack Obama behaved exemplary during the most stressful time. You must not have watched the events of that evening in total. Figures. Does your spouse call you a sissy girl that you dislike that term so much? It has to come from someone close to you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry So Low. You have the characters reversed again.



soloweygirl said:


> Go back on your medication. You are "talking" just to hear yourself "speak".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh. You were invited and asked to keep count? Very interesting. Arte Johnson



lovethelake said:


> Did you know the night that Bin Laden was killed, Obama played 15 games of spades, because he couldn't handle watching it all? What a leader


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> LTL
> racist? Just observing when driving. Now I know you do not know what racism is. I be darn, gotten to an advanced age and still uninformed? Seems impossible. I love rural areas just not the gun toting fellows in camouflage attire when those outfits are not for hunting. For that they wear red so that they do not shoot each other.


Does anyone other than me think there is something wrong with or Huck is on something and needs help?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you are one of the SONS.



lovethelake said:


> He ordered the kill. He should have the courage to watch. I repeat my conclusion of the other day, he is a coward


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> My primary jewelry is a descendent of the same family who sold to my grandmother and grandmother. You my dear are uninformed and an unsophisticated buyer. Or you don't deal in what I am referring. I believe you are referring to expensive costume jewelry.


She is as that is what she bought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. It sounds like an invented tale. Besides, what is the harm in playing cards to pass time? Common for thousands of years. And the President of the United States doesn't have to ask anyone's permission.

Why is this so important to the SONS?



lovethelake said:


> What about Obama playing cards while his order to kill B.L. was being carried out? Defend that lack of courage if you dare.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone other than me think there is something wrong with or Huck is on something and needs help?


I know what you mean. Wish she would answer the question:
Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?

No wonder Putin thinks he is a joke


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> LTL
> racist? Just observing when driving.





lovethelake said:


> What did you observe?


I'm concerned Huck will hurt someone as she is observing your posts while driving ....... plus she is speaking like she's on something. :|


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Two out of three couldn't count or keep score.



lovethelake said:


> I can never imagine President Bush 41, Bush 43, or Reagan running out the situation room to play cards.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah. He can take any kind of break he wants. He's President of the United States of America.



lovethelake said:


> So that justifies him running out of the Situation Room to play cards?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm concerned Huck will hurt someone as she is observing your posts while driving ....... plus she is speaking like she's on something. :|


I think she is implying that only white men drive pick up trucks and owns guns to hunt for food.

Wonder if those nice country people approve of Obama running like sissy girl from the Situation Room because he couldn't do his job like a man?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're scraping the bottom of the barrel because none of your 'scandals' have worked.



lovethelake said:


> Stop living in the past.
> 
> Justify Obama running from his Commander in Chief duties and playing cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama killed Bin Laden, Bush did not. Bush gave up, who is the coward.?


Who is the moron? The policies Bush put into place found BL. Bush could not run for a third term and left the office of the Presidency. Obama attempted to squash Bush's plans and policies and war on terror and was not successful. Bush's policies found OBL. Obama told the Seals to pull the trigger. The Seals did their job. Obama did not kill BL yet took 100% of the credit. He is both a coward and a sissy and the worst Commander-in-Chief to date with the blood of four more Americans who were murdered under his real-time watch in the Benghazi scandal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?


lovethelake
Yes I approve. Of course I approve. Glad that he has the fortitude to remain calm during the worst events. Calm, one of his most admired traits. I like people who do not break under pressure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not around here.



Huckleberry said:


> galinnipper
> question and making dumb statements are two very different things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, Bush spent the day hiding in Air Force One after he ran from kindergarten on 9/11. Sounds like a wuss to me.



lovethelake said:


> Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?
> 
> Bush did not play golf after 9/11. Good try. That does not justify Obama's unpresidential behavior.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Yes I approve. Of course I approve. Glad that he has the fortitude to remain calm during the worst events. Calm, one of his most admired traits. I like people who do not break under pressure.


OMG, we are not talking about going to the bathroom to splash water on your face and take a deep breath. We are talking about playing 15 games of spades instead of monitoring his operation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who is the moron? The policies Bush put into place found BL. Bush could not run for a third term and left the office of the Presidency. Obama attempted to squash Bush's plans and policies and war on terror and was not successful. Obama told the Seals to pull the trigger. The Seals did their job. Obama did not kill BL yet took 100% of the credit. He is both a coward and a sissy and the worst Commander-in-Chief to date with the blood of four more Americans who were murdered under his real-time watch.


KPG
time to grow up. I see you picked up sissy. Try to take less of the liquid it makes you not look good at all. Whenever you "hit it" you sound like a kid with failing grades. Danas Sons


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I call you a wimp, because you will not answer the question.
> 
> Can you justify him running out of the Situation Room during the time his orders to kill BL to play cards?
> 
> You apparently can't. So you bash Bush. Let us also remember more soldiers have died in Iraq during Obama's term than under Bush's terms.


 :thumbup: Let's not forget to add in all the thousands killed by the drones Obama continues to use to murder others by being a coward instead of the surges suggested by his military generals.

Oh, maybe I'm not supposed to mention the drone strikes Obama commands since he promised the Libs he cut that out. Coward.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. It's just you....as usual.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone other than me think there is something wrong with or Huck is on something and needs help?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Profound.



knitpresentgifts said:


> She is as that is what she bought.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> OMG, we are not talking about going to the bathroom to splash water on your face and take a deep breath. We are talking about playing 15 games of spades instead of monitoring his operation.


lovethealke
OMG you confirmed that your SO called you sissy girl; therefore such anger. I get it now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I guess my question will not be answered just like the request for 5 Hillary accomplishments.
> 
> Well friends, it is day 6 on the Hillary quest. Wonder how long it will take them to admit that Obama did not act Presidential and shirked his responsibilities to play cards


I heard Charles Krauthammer say yesterday that no one can name even ONE accomplishment of Hillary's as SOS including him and everyone in D.C.

RU is correct - our Nation is in serious trouble under this WH Admin and President.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethealke
> OMG you confirmed that your SO called you sissy girl; therefore such anger. I get it now.


nope


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think she is implying that only white men drive pick up trucks and owns guns to hunt for food.
> 
> Wonder if those nice country people approve of Obama running like sissy girl from the Situation Room because he couldn't do his job like a man?


lovethelake
.....and "owns" guns.......... just saying. SDMSID


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> nope


lovethelake
nope is a very weak response - really sissy like.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> good night ladies


Best always galinipper!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then you won't appreciate the next Administration either.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw Charles Krauthammer say yesterday that no one can name even ONE accomplishment of Hillary's as SOS including him!
> 
> RU is correct - our Nation is in serious trouble under this WH Admin and President.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Out of ammo? Picking on my flower avatar? :XD:


not by a long shot


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That was worth 2 cents.



joeysomma said:


> I'm going to put my 2 cents in. Yes there were some warnings before 9/11. But they were not credible. The CIA had some information and the FBI had more and they were not talking to each other (I believe from Clinton's administration). One of the first things Bush did, after 9/11, was to make sure that all of the law enforcement agencies were sharing information
> 
> Then when Bush went to war, he had the full support of Congress. Yes they did not find WMD's, but they were there when the information was given to President Bush and Congress. Do you remember the report of trucks leaving Iraq for Syria before we attacked. Where do you think Syria got their weapons from?
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I guess all that is just honky dory with you folks.


OMG - get a *clue!* :XD: Bet you won't find those words in any of your dictionaries Ingleberry.

BTW: didn't realize until now Huck is a racist. All the more reason to never respond to her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Flash! More than one person in the world collects dictionaries. In my library, I count 6 without really looking. :XD:


damemary
Any household who values education has a collection of Dictionaries. The people I hang out with all have Libraries with quite a few Dictionaries. I am puzzled why that is so strange to folks around here. What do they think they are for? Cleaning up in the Outhouse? Weird.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> .....and "owns" guns.......... just saying. SDMSID


nope


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep slinging. Maybe you'll convince me.



knitpresentgifts said:


> not by a long shot


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I know better than to speak to stupid people, I won't do it again. Waste of time. Have a nice life in your world of bigotry.


The drugs must be wearing off ... bye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Let's not forget to add in all the thousands killed by the drones Obama continues to use to murder others by being a coward instead of the surges suggested by his military generals.
> 
> Oh, maybe I'm not supposed to mention the drone strikes Obama commands since he promised the Libs he cut that out. Coward.


KPG
I prefer using Drones rather than Soldiers on the ground to get into harms way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I have no agenda, just trying to keep things straight.


Try harder, you're failing in every aspect with or without an agenda.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The drugs must be wearing off ... bye.


KPG
you should know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. I heard they use the Sear's catalog....if there still is  such a thing. If not?????



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Any household who values education has a collection of Dictionaries. The people I hang out with all have Libraries with quite a few Dictionaries. I am puzzled why that is so strange to folks around here. What do they think they are for? Cleaning up in the Outhouse? Weird.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again, do you approve of him running from the situation room, like a sissy girl?


LTL - he didn't run, he skipped - big difference.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Try harder, you're failing.


KPG
failing is not on my agenda. You should know that by now Danas. 
Keep posting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL - he didn't run, he skipped - big difference.


Tiptoe through the tulips...................


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL - he didn't run, he skipped - big difference.


KPG
yak, yak, yak. Time to get into grown-up talk, if you can manage that. Ever done any knitting worth showing? Would love to see some of your creations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm going to put my 2 cents in. Yes there were some warnings before 9/11. But they were not credible. The CIA had some information and the FBI had more and they were not talking to each other (I believe from Clinton's administration). One of the first things Bush did, after 9/11, was to make sure that all of the law enforcement agencies were sharing information
> 
> Then when Bush went to war, he had the full support of Congress. Yes they did not find WMD's, but they were there when the information was given to President Bush and Congress. Do you remember the report of trucks leaving Iraq for Syria before we attacked. Where do you think Syria got their weapons from?
> 
> ...


Bravo - all factual and important info for those who have no understanding or desire for the facts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Tiptoe through the tulips...................


lovethalke
watch that you don't fall off of the walkway. The water is cold.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethalke
> watch that you don't fall off of the walkway. The water is cold.


nope, it is lovely


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> No, Bush spent the day hiding in Air Force One after he ran from kindergarten on 9/11. Sounds like a wuss to me.


Does it hurt to be so stupid and uninformed?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does it hurt to be so stupid and uninformed?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does it hurt to be so stupid and uninformed?


Does it hurt to be childless? Does it hurt to be jealous of those who do have children and grandchildren? 
Only you have the answer to all 3 questions. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL - he didn't run, he skipped - big difference.


Really? KPG was in the room? Or is she spreading more of her vicious lies??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who is the moron? The policies Bush put into place found BL. Bush could not run for a third term and left the office of the Presidency. Obama attempted to squash Bush's plans and policies and war on terror and was not successful. Bush's policies found OBL. Obama told the Seals to pull the trigger. The Seals did their job. Obama did not kill BL yet took 100% of the credit. He is both a coward and a sissy and the worst Commander-in-Chief to date with the blood of four more Americans who were murdered under his real-time watch in the Benghazi scandal.


Bush did not find OBL, moron. There is a video you can watch of Bush saying he didn't care about capturing Bin Laden on youtube. Bush sent thousands more to their deaths under false pretenses. He has more blood on his hands including that of Iraqi citizens and army.
Facts really do elude you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think you had better check your statement with the facts. Bush was reading a story to an elementary classroom. A Secret Service agent (I believe) whispered that the towers and Pentagon was attacked. President Bush finished reading the story. (What benefit would it have served for him to scare the children with his leaving in a rush)?
> 
> Then the Secret Service took over doing what they were supposed to do. That is protecting the President with their life if necessary. They were the ones in contact with Washington and the happenings on the ground. President Bush had no choice in where the plane took him. It was now in the hands of the Secret Service to keep the President safe.


Okay fine. But why the all the hoopla about Obama's whereabouts? Perhaps he was under protection?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Someone shared this with me. Since the Fort Hood shooting is in the news, this was an event I had not heard about.
> 
> Class Always Shows ------ A doctor had his TV on in his office when the news of the military base shootings at Ft. Hood , TX came on. The husband of one of his employees was stationed there.
> He called her into his office and as he told her what had happened, she got a text message from her husband saying, "I am okay." Her cell phone rang right after she read the message. It was an ER nurse, Im the one who just sent you a text, not your husband. I thought it would be comforting but I was mistaken in doing so. I am sorry to tell you this, but your husband has been shot 4 times and he is in surgery."
> ...


I was going to repeat this same type of story. Bush attends every return of the caskets and regularly visited and vists the wounded in the hospitals. Bush also greets returning soldiers at airports.

Obama has only done these things three of four times in 5+ years and *only if* camera crews are allowed to photograph him greeting the soldiers.

I know first hand of what took place in Germany with Obama visiting the wounded; he didn't, he refused because cameras and photogs are not allowed in Walter Reed. Obama chose to play hoops instead. You don't even want to know what the military members think of their Commander-in-Chief.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So that justifies him running out of the Situation Room to play cards?


Oh LTL was there., too! My goodness we have the dynamic duo of idiocy posting tonight. KPG And LTL. All mouth, no brains.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, wouldn't a 'real President' have the last word? LTL has me thinking like her. Not. But I'm sure someone will understand the comparison.

Since reasoned arguments don't work, I have to try sarcasm.



joeysomma said:


> I think you had better check your statement with the facts. Bush was reading a story to an elementary classroom. A Secret Service agent (I believe) whispered that the towers and Pentagon was attacked. President Bush finished reading the story. (What benefit would it have served for him to scare the children with his leaving in a rush)?
> 
> Then the Secret Service took over doing what they were supposed to do. That is protecting the President with their life if necessary. They were the ones in contact with Washington and the happenings on the ground. President Bush had no choice in where the plane took him. It was now in the hands of the Secret Service to keep the President safe.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Korea does have some of the most beautiful amethysts. Did you get them set yet?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for exposing her ignorance on this topic RU. Can you imagine her as an appraiser? After twenty years she still lacks the knowledge of how fine jewelry is sold.
> 
> What you posted holds true on Thai gold and gemstones as well. I didn't know until experiencing it for myself while vacationing, but my best amethysts come from Korea.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you go visit their homeland?



RUKnitting said:


> Korea does have some of the most beautiful amethysts. Did you get them set yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was going to repeat this same type of story. Bush attends every return of the caskets and regularly visited and vists the wounded in the hospitals. Bush also greets returning soldiers at airports.
> 
> Obama has only done these things three of four times in 5+ years and *only if* camera crews are allowed to photograph him greeting the soldiers.
> 
> I know first hand of what took place in Germany with Obama visiting the wounded; he didn't, he refused because cameras and photogs are not allowed in Walter Reed. Obama chose to play hoops instead. You don't even want to know what the military members think of their Commander-in-Chief.


You mean the guys in the 4CE band?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does it hurt to be childless? Does it hurt to be jealous of those who do have children and grandchildren?
> Only you have the answer to all 3 questions. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Oh, yea, there's the ole' blowhole posting again. Guess what dearie, you have no idea who I am or much about me as I do not post about those things I do not want idiots like you to know.

Keep on with your stupidity as it suits you. Bless your envious entitlement attitude.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I think you had better check your statement with the facts. Bush was reading a story to an elementary classroom. A Secret Service agent (I believe) whispered that the towers and Pentagon was attacked. President Bush finished reading the story. (What benefit would it have served for him to scare the children with his leaving in a rush)?
> 
> Then the Secret Service took over doing what they were supposed to do. That is protecting the President with their life if necessary. They were the ones in contact with Washington and the happenings on the ground. President Bush had no choice in where the plane took him. It was now in the hands of the Secret Service to keep the President safe.


There is more to the story. The regs state that the President and VP must be secured in different locations when such an event takes place. I believe the VP was secured in a bunker near D.C. Bush was whisked away on AF1 and in-flight for hours on end while in complete contact and control and being briefed as best as communications could decipher. Bush demanded to return to D.C. to take the lead. SS would not return Bush or AF1 to the White House.

Finally Bush had enough and forced the return of AF1 to D.C. Bush was a heroic leader during that horrific time. To say otherwise is despicable in my eyes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> YEP that's the way it's done. If you purchase fine jewelry you are given a certificate describing any stones in detail, gold or plat., etc. I have never asked and it is an automatic. And usually a photo. This is done the world over. If you buy Chinese or Indian, etc gold jewelry your certificate indicates the weight of the gold.
> 
> Some costume jewelry with semi-precious stones and of value commensurate with insuring may require you to request a certificate of value.


If you shop in a store like Zales and other chains you just may have an appraisal at hand. They use the same low grade diamonds and cheap settings at over triple keystone prices.
In a high end independant store many styles are changed, stones can be switched at the customer's request. The appraisals are generally free of cost, but not ready on the spot for that purpose alone. Diamond certs are readily available IF the diamond is certified.
In our shop, we had a very talented bench jeweler who could have a custom ring done in a couple of days IF the stones were on hand. If we had to order them in it would take him less than a week. But a CG (certified gemologist) or Registered Jeweler would have to measure and weigh the stones, grade them for cut,color and clarity, assign a value, weigh the entire piece after it is set, metal +stones, enter the info into the computer, photograph it and print it out. Nothing that can happen the instant the customer purchases the ring. That is what an ethical jewelry store would do. I don't know where you shop nor do I care.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does it hurt to be so stupid and uninformed?


KPG
you should know better than anyone.
Keep posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There is more to the story. The regs state that the President and VP must be secured in different locations when such an event takes place. I believe the VP was secured in a bunker near D.C. Bush was whisked away on AF1 and in-flight for hours on end while be in complete contact with controlling and being briefed as best as communications could decipher. Bush demanded to return to D.C. to take the lead. SS would not return Bush or AF1 to the White House.
> 
> Finally Bush had enough and forced the return of AF1 to D.C. Bush was a heroic leader during that horrific time. To say otherwise is despicable in my eyes.


Bush made some very bad choices when it came to Iraq and too many deaths were caused on his watch.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Korea does have some of the most beautiful amethysts. Did you get them set yet?


I bought both raw and set stones. I had the raw stones set while in Korea. The two became necklaces mixed with other stones - gorgeous starburst-like pendants - one necklace was a gift and the second mine.

I also bought earrings and a diamond and amethyst heavy bracelet.

I have a stunning solitare sapphire pinky ring from Korea as well that always gets lots of compliments.

Korea specializes in gold and blackened gold and tri-color gold pieces as well. Of course, I couldn't pass a piece up for me of that either.

Good thing hotels and meals are cheap in Korea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There is more to the story. The regs state that the President and VP must be secured in different locations when such an event takes place. I believe the VP was secured in a bunker near D.C. Bush was whisked away on AF1 and in-flight for hours on end while be in complete contact with controlling and being briefed as best as communications could decipher. Bush demanded to return to D.C. to take the lead. SS would not return Bush or AF1 to the White House.
> 
> Finally Bush had enough and forced the return of AF1 to D.C. Bush was a heroic leader during that horrific time. To say otherwise is despicable in my eyes.


KPG
your eyes are blinded by a lot of things, unfortunately.
Keep posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bought both raw and set stones. I had the raw stones set while in Korea. The two became necklaces mixed with other stones - gorgeous starburst-like pendants - one necklace was a gift and the second mine.
> 
> I also bought earrings and a diamond and amethyst heavy bracelet.


Raw and set, huh? LOL there is no such thing as a _raw_
gemstone or diamond.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Raw and set, huh? LOL there is no such thing as a _raw_
> gemstone or diamond.


Go to Korea dear and view one or better yet, buy one. I have.

Bless your heart, you really need to get out more and learn about everything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go to Korea dear and view one. I have.


No you haven't. They don't exist.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you should know better than anyone.
> Keep posting.


Hey, Huck!! Is a _RAW_ stone like a _RAW_ oyster??
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD I've been grading stones for 19 years and have never came across a _RAW_ one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Tiptoe through the tulips...................


What's a "sissy girl?"
Why are you bringing up this stuff now? What does it have to do with anything?
Why are we supposed to absolutely believe Reggie Love?
Why are the righties always antagonistic? 
If you want to think of the president as a coward, that's up to you. Are you trying to convince the rest of us? If so, you may as well "fagettaboutit."
Is talking about gems and stones and how many places people have been and how much bling you have some type of bragging?
What a bunch of nothing!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

AL you're projecting.



alcameron said:


> And what about you? Profiling the people in Chicago and Detroit? Are you implying something racial?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No you haven't. They don't exist.


Oh, look! This is only the first site that popped up in a simple search of "raw gemstones."

You should really be grateful you retired before your inexperience in the jewelry industry was exposed. To think you learned nothing in 20 years is simply amazing. 

I sure hope you steered Huck to an exceptional and trustworthy jeweler. I'd be questioning your recommendation if I were her knowing now what we know of your jewelry knowledge or lack thereof.

http://www.kevinmain.com/blog/2013/02/20/inspired-by-nature-we-ask-designer-todd-reed-what-is-a-raw-diamond/

P.S. I didn't even say raw "diamond" you did, but alas, they too exist.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> AL you're projecting.


I think I'm asking a question, but if you want to call it projection that's fine, go ahead. This whole non-conversation is boring me, so I'm departing to my dogs and my knitting.
BTW, RU, Do you like my snakes? We found one like the bottom one in our backyard last weekend. I do not like snakes and that one was really out of the ordinary. It turned out to be an escaped pet from a few doors down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What's a "sissy girl?"
> Why are you bringing up this stuff now? What does it have to do with anything?
> Why are we supposed to absolutely believe Reggie Love?
> Why are the righties always antagonistic?
> ...


You are right, al. Compared to the collection I have aquired in the last 20 years, hers is nothing.
I won't brag about the Paraiba tourmaline suite I have, nor the Alexandrite, emeralds, ruby, and diamonds, sapphires etc.
Not to mention the metals they are set in. What would be the point of that? Working with jewelry for so many years, it kind of loses it's allure. But my daughter and grandaughter will have some beautiful heirlooms.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, al. Compared to the collection I have aquired in the last 20 years, hers is nothing.
> I won't brag about the Paraiba tourmaline suite I have, nor the Alexandrite, emeralds, ruby, and diamonds, sapphires etc.
> Not to mention the metals they are set in. What would be the point of that? Working with jewelry for so many years, it kind of loses it's allure. But my daughter and grandaughter will have some beautiful heirlooms.


I'm not a bling girl, so I know nothing about raw stones, raw oysters, rubies, diamonds or anything else in that category. But if the occasion should arise, you can take me to Ed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/raw-gemstones


Ebay? Not a chance!! Hell, that could be Bubba Smith digging agates in his back yard.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm not a bling girl, so I know nothing about raw stones, raw oysters, rubies, diamonds or anything else in that category. But if the occasion should arise, you can take me to Ed.


He will gladly accomodate you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He will gladly accomodate you.


Bazinga for now, Bratty. I'm trying to finish up my Aran shrug. The big piece is blocked, so I'm picking up stitches for the ribbing and collar. I have two other things going at the same time, and I want to make some slippers for Christmas.
Later


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, look! This is only the first site that popped up in a simple search of "raw gemstones."
> 
> You should really be grateful you retired before your inexperience in the jewelry industry was exposed. To think you learned nothing in 20 years is simply amazing.
> 
> ...


I would be questioning any one who sells _raw_ stones!
Rough is the most frequently and commonly used description of an uncut and unpolished gemstone. Good try, Cherf, but it ain't gonna work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bazinga for now, Bratty. I'm trying to finish up my Aran shrug. The big piece is blocked, so I'm picking up stitches for the ribbing and collar. I have two other things going at the same time, and I want to make some slippers for Christmas.
> Later


Nite al! See you tomorrow!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ebay? Not a chance!! Hell, that could be Bubba Smith digging agates in his back yard.


Do you own research - tons of places sell raw stones. Of course, you've never seen or heard of them, so naturally, they don't exist.

I provided only one link which you ignored - so ask someone you trust to tell you what an idiot you are so I don't have to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would be questioning any one who sells _raw_ stones!


Why, because you say they don't exist?

What a dumbo. What else is new.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Joeysomma

Excellent points. Why doesn't o go to Chicago for his vacation? Isn't that his home.



joeysomma said:


> I'm going to put my 2 cents in. Yes there were some warnings before 9/11. But they were not credible. The CIA had some information and the FBI had more and they were not talking to each other (I believe from Clinton's administration). One of the first things Bush did, after 9/11, was to make sure that all of the law enforcement agencies were sharing information
> 
> Then when Bush went to war, he had the full support of Congress. Yes they did not find WMD's, but they were there when the information was given to President Bush and Congress. Do you remember the report of trucks leaving Iraq for Syria before we attacked. Where do you think Syria got their weapons from?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you own research - tons of places sell raw stones. Of course, you've never seen or heard of them, so naturally, they don't exist.
> 
> I provided only one link which you ignored - so ask someone you trust to tell you what an idiot you are so I don't have to.


I just read the link you posted Todd Reed designer...
His line is called "Raw Diamonds" In the article he refers to the stones as rough. Get new glasses, moron.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just read the link you posted Todd Reed designer...
His line is called "Raw Diamonds" In the article he refers to the stones as rough. Get new glasses, moron.[/quote]

Bazinga!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Trouble is he's been on one BIG break since he became POTUS. Who else would get away with not showing up for their job?



damemary said:


> Yeah. He can take any kind of break he wants. He's President of the United States of America.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Trouble is he's been on one BIG break since he became POTUS. Who else would get away with not showing up for their job?


That really bugs you doesn't it? Deal with it. He's in til 2016.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yea, there's the ole' blowhole posting again. Guess what dearie, you have no idea who I am or much about me as I do not post about those things I do not want idiots like you to know.
> 
> Keep on with your stupidity as it suits you. Bless your envious entitlement attitude.


KPG
it is no secret who you are Cherf.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bought both raw and set stones. I had the raw stones set while in Korea. The two became necklaces mixed with other stones - gorgeous starburst-like pendants - one necklace was a gift and the second mine.
> 
> I also bought earrings and a diamond and amethyst heavy bracelet.
> 
> ...


KPG
who spoke about bragging earlier? Remember? And why so much anger and the name calling? Naughty Christian Woman. Tough getting caught lying again and again isn't it. 
Keep posting and revealing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, look! This is only the first site that popped up in a simple search of "raw gemstones."
> 
> You should really be grateful you retired before your inexperience in the jewelry industry was exposed. To think you learned nothing in 20 years is simply amazing.
> 
> ...


KPG
Huck is VERY familiar with Jewels. Never worry about her and I assure you that you are in very unfamiliar territory when it comes to knowledge about anything and you just added Jewels to that. You have become better in copy and paste but that is about all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Still waiting for the name of your dictionary.


How about Julian's Dictionary of Hymnody


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah and then maybe Hillary....or any of several talented Democratic women will run for President and win for another 8 years. I'm looking forward to it.



BrattyPatty said:


> That really bugs you doesn't it? Deal with it. He's in til 2016.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you own research - tons of places sell raw stones. Of course, you've never seen or heard of them, so naturally, they don't exist.
> 
> I provided only one link which you ignored - so ask someone you trust to tell you what an idiot you are so I don't have to.


I am not giving free gemology classes here. I have done research for over 19 years. Raw Is the name Todd Reed gave his jewelry line. In Gemological terms the correct term is Rough. Read the article and you will see him describe the stones as rough. Period. Now you are only getting your sources off the net in bits and pieces. I got mine for 19 years straight.. from the Gemological Institute of America and the American Gem Society and Jewelers of America.
Don't act like you know something about this, You can't tell the difference between a brand, line, or a rough stone.
So Cherf, you failed miserably again. rat-a-tat-. Give Sgt Pepper a smoochie from me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yeah and then maybe Hillary....or any of several talented Democratic women will run for President and win for another 8 years. I'm looking forward to it.


I would love to see Duval Patrick as VP or Martin O'Malley.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Joeysomma
> 
> Excellent points. Why doesn't o go to Chicago for his vacation? Isn't that his home.


He is a mooch. He runs to other people's homes, like he runs from the Situation Room when things get 'real'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> who spoke about bragging earlier? Remember?


Morning' moron. I *answered* a lady's questions.

That's not bragging, it is called a conversation between two adults. I've said before, I was raised to be polite and answer any decent person who directly questions me.

Deal with it and go play nice with your baubles as its all you've got.

You're a person who serves money and materialism rather than God and people.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Morning' moron. I *answered* a lady's questions.
> 
> That's not bragging, it is called a conversation between two adults. I've said before, I was raised to be polite and answer someone who directly questions me.
> 
> ...


I think she protests too much. Those who need to advertise their bling might have pretty things on the outside but not on the inside


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just read the link you posted Todd Reed designer...
> His line is called "Raw Diamonds" In the article he refers to the stones as rough. Get new glasses, moron.


You mean you have bifocals and a jewelers loupe and still cannot comprehend that which you read? How sad for you as his article is on the world-wide-web for all the world to see but you. 

Let me highlight the article of which you spoke so even you can understand it.

Here's a direct copy and paste:
=====================
February 20, 2013

So what is a raw diamond anyways? The answer seems pretty straight forward. After all, when we think about the word raw, we think about things that are un-processed and free of modification. We think about a raw diamond thats fresh from the earth, untouched by the skilled hands of a diamond cutter.

In a proper diamond cutting factory, the raw stones are skillfully processed over time by the hands of many men and women. Each diamond cutter has a specific job title that coincides with each step of the process. The first stage is when the raw crystal is split into the best shape for cutting by a cleaver or a sawyer, the broken pieces are then given their outline shape by a bruter, the facets are then added by a faceteer and the final finish is added by a polisher. The resulta crystal clear cut diamond, like the ones you might see in todays mainstream engagement jewelry.

But a raw diamond can have a story too. And no one can tell the story better than designer, *Todd Reed.*

=====================
I'm so grateful I will never, ever encounter you in person nor did I ever have an appraisal done by you as you know shit about fine jewelry even after 19 years in the business.

I'll remind everyone that I said I posted a link to the above article as it was the first I found when Googling something for you to read. I didn't realize how well and often the author spoke about "raw" diamonds that you repeatedly state do not exist. (how's that working out for ya?)

Your head is much thicker than the largest raw stone that I bought by the way. Thought you should know.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's on my bucket list.



damemary said:


> Why don't you go visit their homeland?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There is more to the story. The regs state that the President and VP must be secured in different locations when such an event takes place. I believe the VP was secured in a bunker near D.C. Bush was whisked away on AF1 and in-flight for hours on end while in complete contact and control and being briefed as best as communications could decipher. Bush demanded to return to D.C. to take the lead. SS would not return Bush or AF1 to the White House.
> 
> Finally Bush had enough and forced the return of AF1 to D.C. Bush was a heroic leader during that horrific time. To say otherwise is despicable in my eyes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh guess what.........

Three more guns from Fast and Furious were found at murder sites in Mexico. They were bought from a gun store that were given the guns to sell to suspicious persons.

Wonder how the Obama Admin will spin this "phony" scandal again?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't shop at Zeles. Done a little research. EH???



BrattyPatty said:


> If you shop in a store like Zales and other chains you just may have an appraisal at hand. They use the same low grade diamonds and cheap settings at over triple keystone prices.
> In a high end independant store many styles are changed, stones can be switched at the customer's request. The appraisals are generally free of cost, but not ready on the spot for that purpose alone. Diamond certs are readily available IF the diamond is certified.
> In our shop, we had a very talented bench jeweler who could have a custom ring done in a couple of days IF the stones were on hand. If we had to order them in it would take him less than a week. But a CG (certified gemologist) or Registered Jeweler would have to measure and weigh the stones, grade them for cut,color and clarity, assign a value, weigh the entire piece after it is set, metal +stones, enter the info into the computer, photograph it and print it out. Nothing that can happen the instant the customer purchases the ring. That is what an ethical jewelry store would do. I don't know where you shop nor do I care.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh YES there is! Now we know you're a phony when it comes to gems. No more need be said.



BrattyPatty said:


> Raw and set, huh? LOL there is no such thing as a _raw_
> gemstone or diamond.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or ED.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ebay? Not a chance!! Hell, that could be Bubba Smith digging agates in his back yard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think she protests too much. Those who need to advertise their bling might have pretty things on the outside but not on the inside


Huck brought up her purchase for the sole purpose of bragging. Then her idiotic Lib buds kept talking up whatever she bought, thinking we'd all care. Because none of us mentioned the purchase nor cared, Huck, of course, got very upset.

damemary even suggested Huck post a pic for all to see!

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn!" "Nor I, said the wise man."

As much as I know how stupid these Libs are, I stand amazed that they are capable of becoming more so with each post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh guess what.........
> 
> Three more guns from Fast and Furious were found at murder sites in Mexico. They were bought from a gun store that were given the guns to sell to suspicious persons.
> 
> Wonder how the Obama Admin will spin this "phony" scandal again?


Let's hope no more people are murdered with Holder's and Obama's released weapons. Those men have enough blood on their hands already.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't shop at Zeles. Done a little research. EH???


I've never shopped there either. Great minds bind.

Poor, I mean, poor in knowledge _and_ wealth, Patty, must have been reseaching for hours to gain _some_ info about the industry she retired from.

Better late than never I guess!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Can you imagine today's press briefing? Wonder what question poor Jimmy will have to answer? Rules for playing Spades? Fast and Furious still killing people? Is Obama under tighter security in case a bull gets loose on Pennsylvania Ave?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Oh YES there is! Now we know you're a phony when it comes to gems. No more need be said.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bratty Patty said:


> Ebay? Not a chance!! Hell, that could be Bubba Smith digging agates in his back yard.





RUKnitting said:


> Or ED.


 :XD: !


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can you imagine today's press briefing? Wonder what question poor Jimmy will have to answer? Rules for playing Spades? Fast and Furious still killing people? Is Obama under tighter security in case a bull gets loose on Pennsylvania Ave?


Oh, man .... you crack me up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man .... you crack me up.


http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Spades


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello and Good Bye.

I am back home for a little while.
I thank those who sent kind thoughts very much.
God will take care of those who only know how to be ugly.
Now I have to adjust to a different Life but will be fine.

Met wonderful People hier as well as the most hateful.

Ingried


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you know that there were State Department people with the CIA on the ground the night of the Benghazi terror attack too? They were trying to help snatch up the 400 missiles before they were stolen. That worked out well didn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

CLINTON SPEAKS OUT ABOUT ANTHONY WEINER SCANDAL


"If I had a son, he would look just like Weiner"


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG
Truth be known BP has never had a jeweler's loupe in her hands. And is presently goggling it as we speak.

Not that it matters, but she is unconvincing as an appraiser.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean you have bifocals and a jewelers loupe and still cannot comprehend that which you read? How sad for you as his article is on the world-wide-web for all the world to see but you.
> 
> Let me highlight the article of which you spoke so even you can understand it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Another LTLism. I can always count on you for some good humor.



lovethelake said:


> Can you imagine today's press briefing? Wonder what question poor Jimmy will have to answer? Rules for playing Spades? Fast and Furious still killing people? Is Obama under tighter security in case a bull gets loose on Pennsylvania Ave?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> it is no secret who you are Cherf.


Told you once that this is not Cherf, so let it go as let us see how many names have you had while on KP? Got thrown off KP several times did you?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There you go again........



lovethelake said:


> CLINTON SPEAKS OUT ABOUT ANTHONY WEINER SCANDAL
> 
> "If I had a son, he would look just like Weiner"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not giving free gemology classes here. I have done research for over 19 years. Raw Is the name Todd Reed gave his jewelry line. In Gemological terms the correct term is Rough. Read the article and you will see him describe the stones as rough. Period. Now you are only getting your sources off the net in bits and pieces. I got mine for 19 years straight.. from the Gemological Institute of America and the American Gem Society and Jewelers of America.
> Don't act like you know something about this, You can't tell the difference between a brand, line, or a rough stone.
> So Cherf, you failed miserably again. rat-a-tat-. Give Sgt Pepper a smoochie from me.


For the umpteenth time this is not Cherf so get a life & do something constructive for a change!

Want to see my new ring DH gave me for my BD? It is lovely!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> CLINTON SPEAKS OUT ABOUT ANTHONY WEINER SCANDAL
> 
> "If I had a son, he would look just like Weiner"


lovethelake
here come he Proletarians again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG
> Truth be known BP has never had a jeweler's loupe in her hands. And is presently goggling it as we speak.
> 
> Not that it matters, but she is unconvincing as an appraiser.


Truth be known, I have had many loupes in my hands, but I do prefer the binocular microscope.

Goggling? Is that what you do when ou look at _RAW_ diamonds and stones? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

http://www.info-diamond.com/rough/rough-diamond-prices.html‎Cached

http://www.australiandiamondnetwork.com.au/diamond.../glossary-and-definiti

http://www.thediamondbuyingguide.ca/‎Cached
SimilarOct 22, 2008 - The G.I.A. diamond quality report provides a carefully drawn plot which ..... Rough Rough is the word used to describe all uncut or unpolished ....

Once again, rough is the gemological term used for uncut and polished stones. 
RU, when you really think you know something about gemology, come back and write about it. GIA and AGS and JA provide the info for all gemological terms and classes in this country. The term raw is not used in any text books or classes that they provide. If a designer comes along and uses the term raw it does not make it gemologically correct.

So keep posting, I love to see what you think you may know, but really don't.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Told you once that this is not Cherf, so let it go as let us see how many names have you had while on KP? Got thrown off KP several times did you?


Thank you Janeway for your continued support of me. The Libs/Progs are dulllards.

I've heard and read a lot of Huck/Ingried's nemesis and give her a lot of credit for her knowledgable and informative posts. Wonder what she thinks about those who regularly defame her name and character.

Noticed Huckleberry posted as her other self today.

She is *one* to pity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> There you go again........


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Want to see my new ring DH gave me for my BD? It is lovely!


Sooooo Bee-you-tiful! A gorgeous ring from your hubby Janeway! Congratulations again on your big day and seems you have a husband who loves you dearly and showers you with brilliance.

P.S. I love the title you gave your picture.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sooooo Bee-you-tiful! A gorgeous ring from your hubby Janeway! Congratulations again on your big day and seems you have a husband who loves you dearly and showers you with brilliance.
> 
> P.S. I love the title you gave your picture.


P.S. There are many pieces called "past present and future'
The designer gave it that name. And you think you know about jewelry? PPPFFFT


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> P.S. There are many pieces called "past present and future'
> The designer gave it that name. And you think you know about jewelry? PPPFFFT
> Janeway, there are a lot of prongs on that ring. Better have it checked regularly. You wouldn't want to have one of those melee stones fall out on you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Get a life. Why is it so difficult for you to find joy in someones happiness?



BrattyPatty said:


> P.S. There are many pieces called "past present and future'
> The designer gave it that name. And you think you know about jewelry? PPPFFFT


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful. What a neat DH. Guess he's a keeper.



Janeway said:


> For the umpteenth time this is not Cherf so get a life & do something constructive for a change!
> 
> Want to see my new ring DH gave me for my BD? It is lovely!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Get a life. Why is it so difficult for you to find joy in someones happiness?


My life is filled with joy and happiness. And I do appreciate joy in other's. What's your excuse? I only suggest she get her ring checked often. Like it or not it is good advise.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Doubt if she needs your advise.



BrattyPatty said:


> My life is filled with joy and happiness. And I do appreciate joy in other's. What's your excuse? I only suggest she get her ring checked often. Like it or not it is good advise.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Get a life. Why is it so difficult for you to find joy in someones happiness?


Agreed. I believe she must have a heart of raw stone. You know, the kind that doesn't exist.

Janeway - please completely ignore those whose sole intentions are to hurt you. They are not worthy of acknowledgement.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Doubt if she needs your advise.


... we don't like or need anything of or from her, including poor appraisals, 'advise' or 'melee' commentary.

I wonder which org certified her as she is certainly certifiable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Doubt if she needs your advise.


And you are the spokesperson for Janeway, now? You are acting like I criticized her ring. I didn't. Just passed some sound advise her way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... we don't like or need anything of or from her, including poor appraisals, 'advise' or 'melee' commentary.
> 
> I wonder which org certified her as she is certainly certifiable.


KPG, give it up. As much as you try, you can't get under my skin. How are your kids and grandkids doing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wonderfully well, as the children in my family are well cared for and supported unlike yours.

I a-d-v-i-s-e you to allow someone of sound mind to take care of your ill grand daughter instead of you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Projecting again, KPG? You are hopeless. Have fun with those make believe kids and grandchildren. Poor old soul.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Truth be known, I have had many loupes in my hands, but I do prefer the binocular microscope.
> 
> Goggling? Is that what you do when ou look at _RAW_ diamonds and stones? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


BrattyPatty
KPG the great pretender. Always weaving herself into things she knows nothing about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wonderfully well, as the children in my family are well cared for and supported unlike yours.
> 
> I a-d-v-i-s-e you to allow someone of sound mind to take care of your ill grand daughter instead of you.


KPG 
you posted that KPG has No children but I was told that Cherf does and there it goes. Ill, very ill are you. Get checked.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> KPG the great pretender. Always weaving herself into things she knows nothing about.


Yes, this and raising a family, she has no knowledge of. She has told so many lies, she can't remember half of them. Is her avatar a picture of her Sunday knickers?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, this is for you first of all, and for anyone else who would like to try it. Sorry it took so long to get this to you. The grand name comes from a friend who cant get enough of this salad. We always have it for lunch when we get together at her place.

Camilles Absolutely Heavenly Watermelon Salad
(Makes a full meal for 4)

1. 2 cups finely shredded lettuce
2. 3/4 cups diced green onions
3. 3/4 cups diced cucumber
4. 1 small can sliced black olives
5, 3/4 cup finely crumbled Feta cheese
6. 3/4 cup chopped pecans
7. 2 cups cooked chicken breast (marinating with lemon juice and rosemary overnight and then baking covered turns out a nice chicken for this salad)
8. 3 cups diced watermelon
9. Sprinkle about ½ tsp each of onion granules, garlic granules and 1 tsp crushed dried basil
10, Vinaigrette dressing to taste

The story about putting this together:
This salad might sound a little strange when you read the list of ingredients, but it works really well. So far everyone Ive served it to didnt believe it would be good when they only knew what went into it. After the first bite they were hooked. I often make it if Im having lunch with friends. Reduce or increase amounts of ingredients depending on how many people youll be serving. This is also a good cold dinner with some nice sourdough French Bread and butter. 

Use your favorite lettuce, or spinach, or a combination of both. Ingredients 1-3 make up the green part of the salad. I prefer English or Persian cukes work best because you dont have to peel them.

This salad can be put together a while before you serve it, but dont put the watermelon in until its time to put the vinaigrette on and serve the salad.

This salad gives you a combination of many flavors, and is really entertaining for your tongue. Dicing the ingredients fairly finely, a little less that 1/2 inch, makes it possible to get most of the ingredients onto your fork at once.

I use dried herbs and spices a lot because I dont know what Ill make for lunch and dinner for my mother until pretty close to the time I fix them and the dried kind are easiest to use. I have a good source of excellent dried herbs and spices so I can get these things and know theyll taste very close to fresh. They also seem to work best with this salad.

Kens Light Balsamic Vinaigrette works well with this salad. Maybe I like it because I used it the first time I made this and have been too lazy to make my own or try another brand. Balsamic vinegar is definitely called for, however.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is told so many lies, she can't remember half of them. Is her avatar a picture of her Sunday knickers?


 ... and there we have it folks! 

*FINALLY, BrattyPatty has admitted, yes admitted, the Libs in this thread tell nothing but lies.*

Quoting BrattyPatty (see above): "... she is told so many lies ...."

For the life of me, I do not understand why the Libs in this thread insist on lying, but they do. I'll admit, I've had difficulty keeping all *their* lies straight in my head. I agree, I probably don't remember half of the lies I've been told as the Brat stated.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D       :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm definitely surprised BrattyPatty can even see my present avatar because she has stated repeatedly it doesn't exist. Her seeing things with the naked eye that don't exist is a problem, no doubt. My best advi*c*e - up her meds.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... we don't like or need anything of or from her, including poor appraisals, 'advise' or 'melee' commentary.
> 
> I wonder which org certified her as she is certainly certifiable.


KPG
interesting how much information you are constantly trying to get out of others. Keep trying, it ain't working Danas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and there we have it folks!
> 
> *FINALLY, BrattyPatty has admitted, yes admitted, the Libs in this thread tell nothing but lies.*
> 
> ...


KPG
are you in the clouds again? Started on the liquid pretty early today, didn't you. Still on Kindergarten recess?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and there we have it folks!
> 
> *FINALLY, BrattyPatty has admitted, yes admitted, the Libs in this thread tell nothing but lies.*
> 
> ...


See? There she goes again! she really does need to see a shrink or maybe a few more days in the rubber room .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Patty, I bet you meant to type "she HAS told so many lies" instead of "she IS told so many lies", and, once again, KPG has mad an Olympic style leap to the wrong conclusion. KPG likes to grab for straws.:mrgreen:


knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and there we have it folks!
> 
> *FINALLY, BrattyPatty has admitted, yes admitted, the Libs in this thread tell nothing but lies.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Patty, I bet you meant to type "she HAS told so many lies" instead of "she is told so many lies", and, once again, KPG has mad an Olympic style leap to the wrong conclusion. KPG likes to grab for straws.:mrgreen:


You are correct MIB. Straws are all she has. And loud drums banging in her brain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Friends, what do you make of Huckleberry posting in L.O.L.L. at 10:19:52 today that she will no longer wishes to post in this S & O thread. Yet, only two hours and a few minutes later Huckleberry began posting in this thread again (at 12:22:21)?

*Is she also certifiable?*

(I notice the image I posted is too small to recognize. You can view Huck's post actual size on page 78 in the L.O.L.L. #3 thread).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are correct MIB. Straws are all she has.


KPG was crowing over her false victory so loudly, and very colorfully, too, that I knew she MUST be SUPER wrong.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> interesting how much information you are constantly trying to get out of others. Keep trying, it ain't working Danas.


Huck, my many certifications are in frames. Hers is on her psychiatrist's clip board.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG was crowing over her false victory so loudly, and very colorfully, too, that I knew she MUST be SUPER wrong.:thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, what do you make of Huckleberry posting in L.O.L.L. at 10:19:52 today that she will no longer post in this thread. Yet, only two hours and a few minutes later Huckleberry began posting in this thread again (at 12:22:21)?
> 
> Is she also certifiable?


Stalking her again, Cherf?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, what do you make of Huckleberry posting in L.O.L.L. at 10:19:52 today that she will no longer wishes to post in the S & O thread. Yet, only two hours and a few minutes later Huckleberry began posting in this thread again (at 12:22:21)?
> 
> *Is she also certifiable?*
> 
> (I notice the image I posted is too small to recognize. You can view Huck's post actual size on page 78 in the L.O.L.L. #3 thread).


KPG
just trying to give that deserved kick in the hindside now and then. Go crying into your pillow.
Keep posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Alcameron, this is for you first of all, and for anyone else who would like to try it. Sorry it took so long to get this to you. The grand name comes from a friend who cant get enough of this salad. We always have it for lunch when we get together at her place.
> 
> Camilles Absolutely Heavenly Watermelon Salad
> (Makes a full meal for 4)
> ...


This looks delicious!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Stalking her again, Cherf?


BrattPatty
she just can't unhinge herself from certain Women - very suspicious and also worrisome


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, what do you make of Huckleberry posting in L.O.L.L. at 10:19:52 today that she will no longer wishes to post in the S & O thread. Yet, only two hours and a few minutes later Huckleberry began posting in this thread again (at 12:22:21)?
> 
> *Is she also certifiable?*
> 
> (I notice the image I posted is too small to recognize. You can view Huck's post actual size on page 78 in the L.O.L.L. #3 thread).


Goes well with your "I will not reply to your posts ever' Blah Blah Blah Like that has never been said before. Now she is timing peoples posts? What a waste...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, what do you make of Huckleberry posting in L.O.L.L. at 10:19:52 today that she will no longer post in this thread. Yet, only two hours and a few minutes later Huckleberry began posting in this thread again (at 12:22:21)?
> 
> Is she also certifiable?


What I make of it, and what a lot of others are probably making of it, is that Huck and her many friends hang out here so much that it goes without saying she'd be posting here. More grasping at straws for you, KPG. Those straws are getting weak and there aren't very many, and you are obsessed with catching anyone out even if you're totally wrong.

Nah, she's not certifiable, except maybe for another college degree. I'll bet this is the same kind of minor error like the one BrattyPatty made that caused you to rejoice so intensely with red color and big old bold lettering.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This looks delicious!


The watermelon salad is not only really delicious, but it's very pretty, too. Looks and tastes like haute cuisine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are correct MIB.


I notice your scramble and attempt to cover-up (CHANGE) your words on the advi'c'e of MIB. Unfortunately for you, Huck and I have blocked quoted your words (Huck did multiple times) so your words are forever set in stone. oops, I mean, a raw stone.

If you write the whole truth, and nothing but the truth always, why the cover-up?

Bless your heart, at least you have others and me to expose your lies.

Silly Brat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh MIB this sounds intriguing. Thanks for sharing.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Alcameron, this is for you first of all, and for anyone else who would like to try it. Sorry it took so long to get this to you. The grand name comes from a friend who cant get enough of this salad. We always have it for lunch when we get together at her place.
> 
> Camilles Absolutely Heavenly Watermelon Salad
> (Makes a full meal for 4)
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

These spins and leaps of judgment have everyone confused. I only write to my friends now. Much more satisfying.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Patty, I bet you meant to type "she HAS told so many lies" instead of "she IS told so many lies", and, once again, KPG has mad an Olympic style leap to the wrong conclusion. KPG likes to grab for straws.:mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's the best leading indicator there is.



MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG was crowing over her false victory so loudly, and very colorfully, too, that I knew she MUST be SUPER wrong.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I notice your scramble and attempt to cover-up (CHANGE) your words on the advi'c'e of MIB. Unfortunately for you, Huck and I have blocked quoted your words (Huck did multiple times) so your words are forever set in stone. oops, I mean, a raw stone.
> 
> If you write the whole truth, and nothing but the truth always, why the cover-up?
> 
> ...


I always correct my typos when I catch them. Is that an issue for you? Going from _is_ to _has_ is a lie? In both cases it is true of you. You are definitely *demented* and make no sense at all. Go play with your imaginary grandkids, Cherf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Huck, I wonder how long she will keep posting if we don't answer? I'd just love to carry on a conversation instead of listening to a Scientology lecture. Maybe that's it....Scientology. H Ron Hubbard.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> just trying to give that deserved kick in the hindside now and then. Go crying into your pillow.
> Keep posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What I make of it, and what a lot of others are probably making of it, is that Huck and her many friends hang out here so much that it goes without saying she'd be posting here. More grasping at straws for you, KPG. Those straws are getting weak and there aren't very many, and you are obsessed with catching anyone out even if you're totally wrong.
> 
> Nah, she's not certifiable, except maybe for another college degree. I'll bet this is the same kind of minor error like the one BrattyPatty made that caused you to rejoice so intensely with red color and big old bold lettering.


Oh you're good girl. Bravo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Goes well with your "I will not reply to your posts ever' Blah Blah Blah Like that has never been said before. Now she is timing peoples posts? What a waste...


Brat: You mean this post by MIB or yours (three days ago)?



MaidinBedlam said:


> I thought BrattyPatty was trying to get away from that kind of behaviour. and don't tell me the "other side" started it. That's a good example of a child's reason for doing something rude, not an adult's.
> 
> The question goes to BrattyPatty. Do you still want to stick with your original statement you started this topic with, or do you now have a different idea about how people should act here? All you've got here now is just another topic where people spend more of their time and attention to petty insults and less time on substantive discussion.





BrattyPatty said:


> I will really, really try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> These spins and leaps of judgment have everyone confused. I only write to my friends now. Much more satisfying.


Tell me about it! I did not realize you considered me a friend. The feeling is not mutual, so please stop writing to me specifically and be good for your word. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear Huck, I wonder how long she will keep posting if we don't answer? I'd just love to carry on a conversation instead of listening to a Scientology lecture. Maybe that's it....Scientology. H Ron Hubbard.


What, you don't enjoy the conversation in L.O.L.L.? Pity you must post here instead to enjoy a conversation. I acknowledge your Lib buds are dullards but you should stick to what you know at your stage in life.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Oh MIB this sounds intriguing. Thanks for sharing.


I meant to add that when I get really fancy with this salad, I saute the pecan bits in a teeny, tiney bit of bacon grease and sprinkle them with Tony Cachere's "More Spice" and garlic ganules. Put sauteed nuts on paper towels and pat to make sure they aren't greasy when they go into the salad. Sometimes bacon grease, which sounds completely low class, can be a fab and fancy ingredient.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I notice your scramble and attempt to cover-up (CHANGE) your words on the advi'c'e of MIB. Unfortunately for you, Huck and I have blocked quoted your words (Huck did multiple times) so your words are forever set in stone. oops, I mean, a raw stone.
> 
> If you write the whole truth, and nothing but the truth always, why the cover-up?
> 
> ...


Could you please explain how BrattyPatty is changing her words or engaging in a cover-up by merely agreeing with me? Sounds like you've found another weak straw...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> It is so easy to kill a man isn't it? How many notches on your gun belt? And what need is there to worry about the men you send into harms way? So what if we lose our men.


Instead of hiding with no comment as to what you were doing during the attack, why not just admit you just couldn't watch? That honesty has a lot of credibility and would sit well with the American people.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Oh you're good girl. Bravo!


Thanks. :thumbup: Some things are pretty obvious, and KPG's agenda is pretty transparent.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Truth be known, I have had many loupes in my hands, but I do prefer the binocular microscope.
> 
> Goggling? Is that what you do when ou look at _RAW_ diamonds and stones? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


I sure learned a lot from your sites, NOT!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> did you just discover this information? We all watched it and need no interpretation. Our recall is still very much intact.
> Bush played golf while Soldiers were being buried. Bush cleared brush on his Ranch in Texas while Soldiers were being buried. Want more? There is plenty more.


"There are times when you would do well for yourself if you would simply refrain from commenting".

An August 14,2013 quote from none other than Huckleberry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I notice your scramble and attempt to cover-up (CHANGE) your words on the advi'c'e of MIB. Unfortunately for you, Huck and I have blocked quoted your words (Huck did multiple times) so your words are forever set in stone. oops, I mean, a raw stone.
> 
> If you write the whole truth, and nothing but the truth always, why the cover-up?
> 
> ...


KPG
Huck did what? Oh me, oh me, oh my.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> "There are times when you would do well for yourself if you would simply refrain from commenting".
> 
> An August 14,2013 quote from none other than Huckleberry.


solweygirl
I underline the statement I made prev.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm starting to wish I believed I was a man born in a woman's body and could undergo gender reassignment just so I would no longer be an official woman in such a pack of foolish, spiteful old women as participate here. Do any of you actually think about what you want to say or is all of this just a bunch of knee-jerk reactions. That, and the big who-can-make-the-best-insult contest are all that you old biddies do. Don't you have anything else to do than hang out here and act like you all have senile dementia?
> 
> And don't bother to tell me how much worse I am than any of you are. I ain't interested and your opinions of me are meaningless.


Why not just simplify your dilemma and UNWATCH this thread!!!!!.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> I sure learned a lot from your sites, NOT!


Do you even know why the were posted? I can't help it if you are learning impaired. That's something you'll have to deal with.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Flash! More than one person in the world collects dictionaries. In my library, I count 6 without really looking. :XD:


Again, you do not comprehend the posts, it's not about the number of dictionaries.

Gee, what happens when you really look?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Annamatilda,

Please do not be put off by BrattyPatty who responded to your recent post with such hatred. She is know on this thread for treating anyone who does not agree with her in that manner and cannot stand to be critiqued.

I do not speak for her, but I sure hope you can brush off her crass remark to you and hope you, too, will find your place here on this thread.

Nice to hear from another voice!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Let's not forget to add in all the thousands killed by the drones Obama continues to use to murder others by being a coward instead of the surges suggested by his military generals.
> 
> Oh, maybe I'm not supposed to mention the drone strikes Obama commands since he promised the Libs he cut that out. Coward.


Let's not forget all the weapons the administration is just giving to the terrorists in the ME, since they don't know who is who. What about the 400 missiles that are missing? Who do you think they will kill? Let's not forget the Fast and Furious gun running operation that is racking up a total in deaths from our weapons. Three of these weapons just showed up at a Mexican crime scene. They are not just being used to kill rival drug cartel members, they are not responsible for killing some of the local officials and police officers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, you do not comprehend the posts, it's not about the number of dictionaries.
> 
> Gee, what happens when you really look?


soloweygirl
Danas to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I prefer using Drones rather than Soldiers on the ground to get into harms way.


That's what soldiers do. They go into harms way to get the job done. Drones serve their purpose, but don't do the whole job.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Let's not forget all the weapons the administration is just giving to the terrorists in the ME, since they don't know who is who. What about the 400 missiles that are missing? Who do you think they will kill? Let's not forget the Fast and Furious gun running operation that is racking up a total in deaths from our weapons. Three of these weapons just showed up at a Mexican crime scene. They are not just being used to kill rival drug cartel members, they are not responsible for killing some of the local officials and police officers.


soloweygirl
Sons again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> No. I heard they use the Sear's catalog....if there still is such a thing. If not?????


Do you even know what you are talking about?

Quote from Huckleberry: "There are times when you would do well for yourself if you would simply refrain from commenting".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's what soldiers do. They go into harms way to get the job done. Drones serve their purpose, but don't do the whole job.


soloweygirl
Oh you are so wise. Who was it here who not too long ago said that her Kids need a job? If so, let them go into harms way and let others stay home. It is so easy to let others do the dirty work, isn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you even know what you are talking about?
> 
> Quote from Huckleberry: "There are times when you would do well for yourself if you would simply refrain from commenting".


soloweygirl
thank you for giving Huckleberry credit. Much appreciated just needs to be applied to you and your co-horts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay fine. But why the all the hoopla about Obama's whereabouts? Perhaps he was under protection?


He was in the situation room. Where else could he have gone in the WH that is as protected as that? Unbelievable the excuses made for this president's actions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bush made some very bad choices when it came to Iraq and too many deaths were caused on his watch.


Obama is making all kinds of bad choices concerning the ME. The death toll will climb in the near future. I wonder how many of our weapons are responsible for the deaths in Syria, Libya and Egypt?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Joeysomma
> 
> Excellent points. Why doesn't o go to Chicago for his vacation? Isn't that his home.


The Secret Service probably can't verify they can protect the family from Chicago's violence. They would be able to do a better job of protection on the cancelled safari. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's hope no more people are murdered with Holder's and Obama's released weapons. Those men have enough blood on their hands already.


Unfortunately there will be more. These 3 guns came out of a batch of 1400 guns sold to gun runners. 700 of the batch are still unaccounted for. The ATF lost track of the guns, what a surprise. Many innocent Mexican citizens and American citizens have and will lose their lives because of all the drug cartels in Mexico.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> For the umpteenth time this is not Cherf so get a life & do something constructive for a change!
> 
> Want to see my new ring DH gave me for my BD? It is lovely!


Lovely ring Janie. Wear it well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... we don't like or need anything of or from her, including poor appraisals, 'advise' or 'melee' commentary.
> 
> I wonder which org certified her as she is certainly certifiable.


Sears Catalog, inside of a match book, paid for a certificate, stole someone else's diploma, photocopied one? The list can go on and on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Oh you are so wise. You posted not too long ago that your Kids need a job, let them go into harms way and let others stay home. It is so easy to let others do the dirty work, isn't it.


I posted no such thing.

Soldiers sign up to protect this country and are trained to do so. You are the only one implying the job is easy. I stated that using a drone is only part of the job and boots on the ground is necessary to get the job done.

Perhaps, you should look up the word comprehension in your library of dictionaries. If you can't find the definition, maybe all the people you hang out with will let your use their dictionaries. Either way, you should find the meaning.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's what soldiers do. They go into harms way to get the job done. Drones serve their purpose, but don't do the whole job.


soloweygirl
have you or anyone in your family served in any War in the last decade? If not, why not, volunteer so that others can stay home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He was in the situation room. Where else could he have gone in the WH that is as protected as that? Unbelievable the excuses made for this president's actions.


The Libs keep the best excuses for their own actions, selfish as they are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is making all kinds of bad choices concerning the ME. The death toll will climb in the near future. I wonder how many of our weapons are responsible for the deaths in Syria, Libya and Egypt?


 all of them run through Benghazi


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I posted no such thing.
> 
> Soldiers sign up to protect this country and are trained to do so. You are the only one implying the job is easy. I stated that using a drone is only part of the job and boots on the ground is necessary to get the job done.
> 
> Perhaps, you should look up the word comprehension in your library of dictionaries. If you can't find the definition, maybe all the people you hang out with will let your use their dictionaries. Either way, you should find the meaning.


solowygirl
getting so angry because I suggest that those who promote War, should go and fight it? That is only fair as I see it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> solowygirl
> getting so angry because I suggest that those who promote War, should go and fight it? That is only fair as I see it.


No angry because you out and out lied.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sears Catalog, inside of a match book, paid for a certificate, stole someone else's diploma, photocopied one? The list can go on and on.


soloweygirl
Hello Danas. I would refrain from accusations such as you made here. Can become very costly. Just because you have never accomplished anything of any importance you just want to attack those those progressed to great professions. I know, it must feel terrible to be left behind and so far behind at that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No angry because you out and out lied.


soloweygirl
your anger arises because your lack knowledge is becoming so obvious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. There are many pieces called "past present and future'
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> your anger arises because your lack knowledge is becoming so obvious.


Your 'lack' knowledge is intact, thankfully. Due to all your honing?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> your anger arises because your lack knowledge is becoming so obvious.


Same-0 same-0, Huck can't you think of something new to say?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The Secret Service probably can't verify they can protect the family from Chicago's violence. They would be able to do a better job of protection on the cancelled safari. :lol: :lol:


soloweygirl
read the butchered sentence you just posted. Get some language lessons.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Old dogs can learn new tricks.

Seems Bono is finally realizing that "capitalism , not aid, lifts people out of poverty". 

Speaking at Georgetown University Bono said "Commerce is real. That's what you're about here. It's real. Aid is just a stopgap. Commerce, entrepreneur capitalism takes more people out of poverty than aid. Of course we know that".

Bono's work has shown him the way to erase poverty is to promote sustainable economic growth. Aid is temporary relief, the short term solution to poverty.

Meanwhile, Obama and his people are saying "the best thing we can do for job growth, the best thing we can do for people, is put them on aid". It is apparent Obama could learn a few things from Bono's new found knowledge.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He was in the situation room. Where else could he have gone in the WH that is as protected as that? Unbelievable the excuses made for this president's actions.


So he was in the situation room. There's a problem with that?
Answer this .What do you think he should have been doing and where do you think outside of the situation room in such a situation he should have been? 
On second thought don't answer it. I can't handle anymore right wing stupidity today.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Same-0 same-0, Huck can't you think of something new to say?


Janeway
yes I can and yes I will. Started knitting Socks yet? Get a good pattern, some I saw here are incomplete.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Hello Danas. I would refrain from accusations such as you made here. Can become very costly. Just because you have never accomplished anything of any importance you just want to attack those those progressed to great professions. I know, it must feel terrible to be left behind and so far behind at that.


Those were suggestions as to where the brat obtained her qualifications. Perhaps another trip to your library of dictionaries to look up the difference between accusations and suggestions would be in order.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Old dogs can learn new tricks.
> 
> Seems Bono is finally realizing that "capitalism , not aid, lifts people out of poverty".
> 
> ...


soloweygirl
try to read what Roosevelt did to lift our Country out of the great Depression. You will learn a great deal. May not be too easy for you to understand all of the Math but give it a try. Your present postings are making you look dumb.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sears Catalog, inside of a match book, paid for a certificate, stole someone else's diploma, photocopied one? The list can go on and on.


Are those your credentials, solowey? Sounds like it.

Mine are Carlsbad, Cal
Manhattan, NY
Las Vegas, NV
Mozambique and Johannasberg, So Africa. All wonderful places to attend classes and earn diplomas and certifications. They really don't have a school for roadside potato picking as you do. Maybe you should start one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Those were suggestions as to where the brat obtained her qualifications. Perhaps another trip to your library of dictionaries to look up the difference between accusations and suggestions would be in order.


Those were your usual bitter snide remarks, slowgirl!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Those were suggestions as to where the brat obtained her qualifications. Perhaps another trip to your library of dictionaries to look up the difference between accusations and suggestions would be in order.


soloweygirl
if you have someone around with a fairly good mind, have them read your stuff and tell you how stupid you look.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> your anger arises because your lack knowledge is becoming so obvious.


I posted no such thing about my kids needing jobs. That was a total fabrication on your part and you inserted it into your post thinking it added to your point. I guess you and Oprah have that in common, you make scenarios up and insert them where you please. FYI, that is not a good quality of character.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your 'lack' knowledge is intact, thankfully. Due to all your honing?


KPG
knitting yet? Or just pretending to be a knitter. Lack of skill in that arena as well?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are just jealous as I do not care about the size of the stones just the fact that he 'worked' for the extra money as he is a licensed barber so he takes one day each week to go to nursing homes where he cuts hair for whatever they can pay him. He said sometimes the men/women only had a dime or fifty cents to pay him, but insisted he take what money they had for payment!
> 
> He saved that money for three (3) years to buy this ring for my 70th birthday! How sweet is that prize? I love this man dearly!


Janie you are wasting your time with this bunch. Your DH has wonderful qualities that these women wouldn't recognize if they were hit in the face with them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> I sure learned a lot from your sites, NOT!


Welcome dear lady to this thread as you can read there are some 'real' nuts who post here, but stay & play as we do have informative things going on!

Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie you are wasting your time with this bunch. Your DH has wonderful qualities that these women wouldn't recognize if they were hit in the face with them.


Thank you for your support. Hugs, jane


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie you are wasting your time with this bunch. Your DH has wonderful qualities that these women wouldn't recognize if they were hit in the face with them.


Why drag Jane into this? Her ring is very pretty. Is suggesting she get it checked often a slam? NO. It is good advice for a ring that is set in that fashion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I posted no such thing about my kids needing jobs. That was a total fabrication on your part and you inserted it into your post thinking it added to your point. I guess you and Oprah have that in common, you make scenarios up and insert them where you please. FYI, that is not a good quality of character.


soloweygirl
I may take the time and find when you posted about them and refresh your memory. Not their fault having difficulty finding work, I just resent it when folks like you find it acceptable to send other people's kids into War while yours just hang around while they could sign up to defend our Country. 
My character is fine, your memory is failing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sears Catalog, inside of a match book, paid for a certificate, stole someone else's diploma, photocopied one? The list can go on and on.


Umm, in regards to BrattyPatty being 'certifiable', I was referring to mainly definition #2:

cer·ti·fi·a·ble 
/ˌsərtəˈfīəbəl/
Adjective
1. Able or needing to be certified.
2. Officially recognized as needing treatment for a mental disorder.

I shall try to be more precise in future postings.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> read the butchered sentence you just posted. Get some language lessons.


Remember our rules " we don't correct grammar as if we are on an Ipad, it has a mind of its own. Some of your sentences sometimes wouldn't win friends nor influence people either. Sheeeeeeee!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> try to read what Roosevelt did to lift our Country out of the great Depression. You will learn a great deal. May not be too easy for you to understand all of the Math but give it a try. Your present postings are making you look dumb.


 What Roosevelt did accomplish was to stretch out the length of time we were actually in the depression. Europe rebounded much faster that we did from the depression, possibly because their ideas and policies were better.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Umm, in regards to BrattyPatty being 'certifiable', I was referring to mainly definition #2:
> 
> cer·ti·fi·a·ble
> /ˌsərtəˈfīəbəl/
> ...


That's right KPG. *That is what your doctor has on your charts.*
She keeps trying to project her psychosis on others. Typical macadamia!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Umm, in regards to BrattyPatty being 'certifiable', I was referring to mainly definition #2:
> 
> cer·ti·fi·a·ble
> /ˌsərtəˈfīəbəl/
> ...


KPG
stop the liquid intake. You are getting too foolish again. Danas. Whom are you trying to convince that you can copy? It is kown that that is the only thing you can do. Go water your fake Flowers and scoop the poop from your doorstep you keep traipesing in it again.
Keep posting however.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why drag Jane into this? Her ring is very pretty. Is suggesting she get it checked often a slam? NO. It is good advice for a ring that is set in that fashion.


I'm not dragging Janie into anything. I never mentioned anything about your comment that she get her ring checked. You're the one harping on it. Are you rethinking your advice?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are just jealous as I do not care about the size of the stones just the fact that he 'worked' for the extra money as he is a licensed barber so he takes one day each week to go to nursing homes where he cuts hair for whatever they can pay him. He said sometimes the men/women only had a dime or fifty cents to pay him, but insisted he take what money they had for payment!
> 
> He saved that money for three (3) years to buy this ring for my 70th birthday! How sweet is that prize? I love this man dearly!


Phenomenal man you married Jane. What an extraordinary gift that ring must mean to you. Priceless!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why drag Jane into this? Her ring is very pretty. Is suggesting she get it checked often a slam? NO. It is good advice for a ring that is set in that fashion.


Bratty, since you say you were sincere, thanks for your advice as I will have it checked as it is a prize to me as my wedding ring is very simple as we were very broke but much in love so I would have married him without a ring.

Thank you again, Jane


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I may take the time and find when you posted about them and refresh your memory. Not their fault having difficulty finding work, I just resent it when folks like you find it acceptable to send other people's kids into War while yours just hang around while they could sign up to defend our Country.
> My character is fine, your memory is failing.


Your character is definitely lacking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm not dragging Janie into anything. I never mentioned anything about your comment that she get her ring checked. You're the one harping on it. Are you rethinking your advice?


soloweygirl
go help your kids instead of helping janeway, she is most capable of getting nasty all by herself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I may take the time and find when you posted about them and refresh your memory. Not their fault having difficulty finding work, I just resent it when folks like you find it acceptable to send other people's kids into War while yours just hang around while they could sign up to defend our Country.
> My character is fine, your memory is failing.


Too bad we must all now resent you (applying your logic) for not sending your family members into harm's way. You certainly have strange logic and bed fellows.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> go help your kids instead of helping janeway, she is most capable of getting nasty all by herself.


Why, thank you Huck for the compliment!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Remember our rules " we don't correct grammar as if we are on an Ipad, it has a mind of its own. Some of your sentences sometimes wouldn't win friends nor influence people either. Sheeeeeeee!


Strangely enough, that sentence had proper structure and was fine.

Ingleberry was only making another mountain of a mole hill.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Alcameron, this is for you first of all, and for anyone else who would like to try it. Sorry it took so long to get this to you. The grand name comes from a friend who cant get enough of this salad. We always have it for lunch when we get together at her place.
> 
> Camilles Absolutely Heavenly Watermelon Salad
> (Makes a full meal for 4)
> ...


Thank you MIB. It's still watermelon season so plenty of time to try it out.
Thanks again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, since you say you were sincere, thanks for your advice as I will have it checked as it is a prize to me as my wedding ring is very simple as we were very broke but much in love so I would have married him without a ring.
> 
> Thank you again, Jane


Janeway
BrattyPatty's advise is well founded. I have two rings with multiple stones which I keep losing one or another out of now and then. It is so easy to get caught on the mounting and loosen a stone. The higher the gold value of the mounting, the easier to bend the prongs. Your ring is very pretty. Enjoy it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Phenomenal man you married Jane. What an extraordinary gift that ring must mean to you. Priceless!


Yes, I was so happy that I cried & to think he saved every dime & then picked out this beautiful ring all by himself!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Strangely enough, that sentence had proper structure and was fine.
> 
> Ingleberry was only making another mountain of a mole hill.


Funny girl! Made me laugh!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> BrattyPatty's advise is well founded. I have two rings with multiple stones which I keep losing one or another out of now and then. It is so easy to get caught on the mounting and loosen a stone. The higher the gold value of the mounting, the easier to bend the prongs. Your ring is very pretty. Enjoy it.


Thank you as isn't it wonderful to be nice--I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you MIB. It's still watermelon season so plenty of time to try it out.
> Thanks again.


I love watermelon as we have 2-3 vines growing at the farm so yum, yum!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> yes I can and yes I will. Started knitting Socks yet? Get a good pattern, some I saw here are incomplete.


No, I haven't found a good pattern, but would like to start with the 'short' socks as I wear those type most of the time until the snow flies.

Do you know of a simple short sock? Do you suggest top down or toe up? I read all the threads I can find but find people usually have a favorite they enjoy making so I'm confused!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I was so happy that I cried & to think he saved every dime & then picked out this beautiful ring all by himself!


It was a gift from his heart, Janeway. Those are always the best!
Wear it in good health, and by all means , show that baby off!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are those your credentials, solowey? Sounds like it.
> 
> Mine are Carlsbad, Cal
> Manhattan, NY
> ...


Funny girl thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It was a gift from his heart, Janeway. Those are always the best!
> Wear it in good health, and by all means , show that baby off!


Thanks as I will only wear it when I go out but not to do housework, etc., as afraid I'll damage or lose it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Funny girl thanks for the laugh!


It's the truth, Janeway. It was done over several years with the schooling, labs, and tests. The African trip I won from a diamond distributor. Whoever sold the most of his diamonds in the midwest got to go to South Africa. Same for people on the east and west coast. It was unforgettably beautiful and at times scary. Going into a diamond mine that is a mile below the surface of the earth was not my favorite part of the trip.

A couple of miles deeper and we could have visited KPG :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I will only wear it when I go out but not to do housework, etc., as afraid I'll damage or lose it!


Good idea! Did you know that chlorine bleach can damage gold?
Swimming and cleaning with gold white or yellow will make it appear pitted and porous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Remember our rules " we don't correct grammar as if we are on an Ipad, it has a mind of its own. Some of your sentences sometimes wouldn't win friends nor influence people either. Sheeeeeeee!


Janeway
I hear what you are saying, so let's stick to that rule. It is not only the Ipad, my computer goes haywire now and then and the letters either do not show up at all or print in the wrong sequence. When I posted "salut" that was ne of those occasions. Here, it just happened again "ne" instead of one. Peace.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy pattern for short socks posted by Amy

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Annamatilda,
> 
> Please do not be put off by BrattyPatty who responded to your recent post with such hatred. She is know on this thread for treating anyone who does not agree with her in that manner and cannot stand to be critiqued.
> 
> ...


Well, you have just met KPG, the site psychopath. Never has a nice word to say about anyone or anything. She/he lies like the devil and posts a biblical quote as she does it. She/he was cast out of the Garden of Eden already, and seems like she wants to be cast out of here too!
Watch out for it! It's forked tongue is always moving.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's the truth, Janeway. It was done over several years with the schooling, labs, and tests. The African trip I won from a diamond distributor. Whoever sold the most of his diamonds in the midwest got to go to South Africa. Same for people on the east and west coast. It was unforgettably beautiful and at times scary. Going into a diamond mine that is a mile below the surface of the earth was not my favorite part of the trip.
> 
> A couple of miles deeper and we could have visited KPG :lol:


I was laughing at the roadside potato quote as thought that was funny!

The trip sounds wonderful but know what you men about going so far inside the earth!

Too bad about Egypt's destruction going on as they have so many artifacts. War destroys so many good things.

Well, it is time to start dinner as we are having meatloaf, mashed potatoes & sliced tomatoes. You all are invited. Serving at 6:30 PM.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, you have just met KPG, the site psychopath. Never has a nice word to say about anyone or anything. She/he lies like the devil and posts a biblical quote as she does it. She/he was cast out of the Garden of Eden already, and seems like she wants to be cast out of here too!
> Watch out for it! It's forked tongue is always moving.


BrattyPatty
for all of the people I have met in my Life, she is the weirdest, nastiest, and most hateful. All of those I ever met who had a chip on their shoulder put together do not come up to her horrid behavior. And she flaunts her Religion all the time, go figure.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was laughing at the roadside potato quote as thought that was funny!
> 
> The trip sounds wonderful but know what you men about going so far inside the earth!
> 
> ...


Yes, it does Jane. It's never good. I love reading about Egypt.
Seems so mystical. Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, I haven't found a good pattern, but would like to start with the 'short' socks as I wear those type most of the time until the snow flies.
> 
> Do you know of a simple short sock? Do you suggest top down or toe up? I read all the threads I can find but find people usually have a favorite they enjoy making so I'm confused!


Janeway
I always knit top down.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I was laughing at the roadside potato quote as thought that was funny!
> 
> The trip sounds wonderful but know what you men about going so far inside the earth!
> 
> ...


Janeway
if I may I would like just a small portion of your mashed Potatoes. Do you mind if I add a little Nutmeg?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Forgot to say, bless your heart, that wasn't advice I gave BrattyPatty.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I notice your scramble and attempt to cover-up (CHANGE) your words on the advi'c'e of MIB. Unfortunately for you, Huck and I have blocked quoted your words (Huck did multiple times) so your words are forever set in stone. oops, I mean, a raw stone.
> 
> If you write the whole truth, and nothing but the truth always, why the cover-up?
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane, there goes one of the libs mooching food again


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Why not just simplify your dilemma and UNWATCH this thread!!!!!.


Because it's better than the Comedy Channel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is making all kinds of bad choices concerning the ME. The death toll will climb in the near future. I wonder how many of our weapons are responsible for the deaths in Syria, Libya and Egypt?


There has rarely been a moment since the formation of Israel when it was possible for an American President to make a remotely good choice in the ME, in part because of our unbreakable committment to Israel, and our ingrained committment to democracy. Yes, the death toll will climb. Spend some time doing something constructive by praying that no nuclear weapons are brought into the fray.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Those were suggestions as to where the brat obtained her qualifications. Perhaps another trip to your library of dictionaries to look up the difference between accusations and suggestions would be in order.


 I add to that the fact that no certifications of any kind come hidden in the Sear's catalog. We save that, after it's been thoroughly searched through, for use in the outhouse.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's right KPG. *That is what your doctor has on your charts.*
> She keeps trying to project her psychosis on others. Typical macadamia!


Many, many, many thanks for giving us a new use for the word "macadamia"! I absolutely LOVE it.:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thank you MIB. It's still watermelon season so plenty of time to try it out.
> Thanks again.


I hope you like it, and am sorry it took me so long to get it written down. I've got one of those little watermelons and will be making it tomorrow for my BFF and her husband.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, there goes one of the libs mooching food again


lovethelake
FreedomFries just confirmed that this kind of behavior is normal for you. Have known for a while now that you are very unkind but you really try to go to the Zenith of nasty, don't you. I just wondered and contacted her. Nice to have her for information, she sure can tell some tales.
I shall enjoy Jane's mashed Potatoes. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

boy you must be bored


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> boy you must be bored


LTL
I am having a wonderful time. Dinner is being served shortly and I am sure that Jane is a good cook. It was kind of her to invite without exceptions. We shall break bread.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are just jealous as I do not care about the size of the stones just the fact that he 'worked' for the extra money as he is a licensed barber so he takes one day each week to go to nursing homes where he cuts hair for whatever they can pay him. He said sometimes the men/women only had a dime or fifty cents to pay him, but insisted he take what money they had for payment!
> 
> He saved that money for three (3) years to buy this ring for my 70th birthday! How sweet is that prize? I love this man dearly!


A very loving husband Jane. I hope you have many more happy years together


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very loving husband Jane. I hope you have many more happy years together


Thank you as yes he has been good to me all these years. I hope I have him spoiled that if I die before him he won't want another woman! Ha! Just kidding!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, you have just met KPG, the site psychopath. Never has a nice word to say about anyone or anything. She/he lies like the devil and posts a biblical quote as she does it. She/he was cast out of the Garden of Eden already, and seems like she wants to be cast out of here too!
> Watch out for it! It's forked tongue is always moving.


Bratty, it is not nice to call KPG a psychopath! She is a nice person who emails me at least 2 X each week to check on me to see how I'm feeling. You are wrong about her. If you will read your posts, there never is anything nice you say to her except to call her names!

Of course she responds in kind as well as I responded to nice things you have said to me today, but most of the time you say bad things to me too.

Yes, I invited 'everyone' to dinner as thought since you & others had been nice to me I would enjoy sharing, but understand we are miles apart. Most of the time when people are nice the response is the nice.

It is true we have different politics, but name calling should not enter into the conversation. I know I have been guilty but honey gathers more than vinegar!

I'm going to try the honey.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> FreedomFries just confirmed that this kind of behavior is normal for you. Have known for a while now that you are very unkind but you really try to go to the Zenith of nasty, don't you. I just wondered and contacted her. Nice to have her for information, she sure can tell some tales.
> I shall enjoy Jane's mashed Potatoes. Hmmmmmm!


I thought Freedon was kicked off KP for always being so hateful. Now, there was a person who never was nice!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

O my, Bill O'Reiley just showed what a liar Al Sharpton is. Sharpton is constantly calling Bill a racist and says he hates poor people. He told his audience that Al told him that his foundation had no money and could not feed people or give gifts to poor people on Christmas Day a few years ago. So Bill gave his foundation $25,000 and never mentioned it until today to prove that he is not a racists or hate poor people after Sharpton slandered him on his show.


What a hateful thing to say about Bill. He has raised $9.000.000 for Wounded Warriors


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> if I may I would like just a small portion of your mashed Potatoes. Do you mind if I add a little Nutmeg?


Never heard of adding nutmeg, but I boil chopped onions & whole garlic in as the potatoes are cooking to take place of salt. My kidneys don't like much salt.

The meatloaf has 1 chopped onion, 3 garlic cloves chopped, 3 diced celery stalks, 1 med hot pepper seeded & diced, 1 carrot grated,1 parsnip grated, a can of undiluted low sodium tomato soup, 2 eggs, 2 lbs 7% fat hamburger, 1 lb low sodium ground sausage & 3/4 cup 1% milk. 4 slices if whole wheat bread torn into small pieces, 1/2 sleeve of unsalted crackers crushed. Combine with hands that have plastic gloves on until well mixed. Put on a meatloaf pan that has holes for any grease or liquid to drain with water in the lower pan for moisture in oven.

Cook 1 hour & let it rest at least 15 minutes before cutting. Enjoy


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's the truth, Janeway. It was done over several years with the schooling, labs, and tests. The African trip I won from a diamond distributor. Whoever sold the most of his diamonds in the midwest got to go to South Africa. Same for people on the east and west coast. It was unforgettably beautiful and at times scary. Going into a diamond mine that is a mile below the surface of the earth was not my favorite part of the trip.
> 
> A couple of miles deeper and we could have visited KPG :lol:


Bratty, this was interesting all except the very last sentence as it was totally unnecessary to slam KPG! It was not nice to bring her into this conversation.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> O my, Bill O'Reiley just showed what a liar Al Sharpton is. Sharpton is constantly calling Bill a racist and says he hates poor people. He told his audience that Al told him that his foundation had no money and could not feed people or give gifts to poor people on Christmas Day a few years ago. So Bill gave his foundation $25,000 and never mentioned it until today to prove that he is not a racists or hate poor people after Sharpton slandered him on his show.
> 
> What a hateful thing to say about Bill. He has raised $9.000.000 for Wounded Warriors


Maybe Bill should come down from the cross, I'm sure the wood could be put to better use.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you even know why the were posted? I can't help it if you are learning impaired. That's something you'll have to deal with.


No pages found when I clicked on your links. Try again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> No pages found when I clicked on your links. Try again.


Being that you were not involved in the earlier discussion I see no reason to. What is it that you are trying to learn, annamatilda?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Never heard of adding nutmeg, but I boil chopped onions & whole garlic in as the potatoes are cooking to take place of salt. My kidneys don't like much salt.
> 
> The meatloaf has 1 chopped onion, 3 garlic cloves chopped, 3 diced celery stalks, 1 med hot pepper seeded & diced, 1 carrot grated,1 parsnip grated, a can of undiluted low sodium tomato soup, 2 eggs, 2 lbs 7% fat hamburger, 1 lb low sodium ground sausage & 3/4 cup 1% milk. 4 slices if whole wheat bread torn into small pieces, 1/2 sleeve of unsalted crackers crushed. Combine with hands that have plastic gloves on until well mixed. Put on a meatloaf pan that has holes for any grease or liquid to drain with water in the lower pan for moisture in oven.
> 
> Cook 1 hour & let it rest at least 15 minutes before cutting. Enjoy


Janeway
I like your Meatloaf Recipe. I always add fresh ground Nutmeg to my mashed Potatoes. As to Salt, I have never used much Salt, I prefer to season Food with fresh Herbs and various Spices. Of course Garlic fresh or Powder goes into just about everything.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Maybe Bill should come down from the cross, I'm sure the wood could be put to better use.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Maybe Bill should come down from the cross, I'm sure the wood could be put to better use.


HWPIver
You got that right.
So interesting to observe that people like O'Reilly who are doing so well are always angry. It seems that he never has a good day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Being that you were not involved in the earlier discussion I see no reason to. What is it that you are trying to learn, annamatilda?


BrattyPatty
some folks are just interested in disturbing the Hornet's nest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> HWPIver
> You got that right.
> So interesting to observe that people like O'Reilly who are doing so well are always angry. It seems that he never has a good day.


I miss Keith Olberman and his "Billo the Clown".


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Being that you were not involved in the earlier discussion I see no reason to. What is it that you are trying to learn, annamatilda?


I wanted to see if you knew what you were writing about. When no pages were found, I discovered exactly what you knew.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> O my, Bill O'Reiley just showed what a liar Al Sharpton is. Sharpton is constantly calling Bill a racist and says he hates poor people. He told his audience that Al told him that his foundation had no money and could not feed people or give gifts to poor people on Christmas Day a few years ago. So Bill gave his foundation $25,000 and never mentioned it until today to prove that he is not a racists or hate poor people after Sharpton slandered him on his show.
> 
> What a hateful thing to say about Bill. He has raised $9.000.000 for Wounded Warriors


lovethelake
just tell me who O'Reilly likes, please. He always attacks everybody and particularly the needy and people of color.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I miss Keith Olberman and his "Billo the Clown".


BrattyPatty
I do too. He should be showing up again somewhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I too am fascinated to read about ancient Egypt. So sad now.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, it does Jane. It's never good. I love reading about Egypt.
> Seems so mystical. Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too! Macadamia....makes me stretch my brain and smile.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Many, many, many thanks for giving us a new use for the word "macadamia"! I absolutely LOVE it.:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's been a member since 2012, but only 11 posts....mostly arguing with you. A new 'friend?'



BrattyPatty said:


> Being that you were not involved in the earlier discussion I see no reason to. What is it that you are trying to learn, annamatilda?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's his persona... and some people must like it. I don't. No substance.



Huckleberry said:


> HWPIver
> You got that right.
> So interesting to observe that people like O'Reilly who are doing so well are always angry. It seems that he never has a good day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's how you get stung.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> some folks are just interested in disturbing the Hornet's nest.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> :thumbup:


Where have you been Susan? You have not posted for some time. Been ill?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> O my, Bill O'Reiley just showed what a liar Al Sharpton is. Sharpton is constantly calling Bill a racist and says he hates poor people. He told his audience that Al told him that his foundation had no money and could not feed people or give gifts to poor people on Christmas Day a few years ago. So Bill gave his foundation $25,000 and never mentioned it until today to prove that he is not a racists or hate poor people after Sharpton slandered him on his show.
> 
> What a hateful thing to say about Bill. He has raised $9.000.000 for Wounded Warriors


True, as all Al Sharpton ever does is slam people is why he is so favored among the black people. They feel he speaks for those who are not ever on TV. I don't like using people of color as I'm a person of color--Red!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I too am fascinated to read about ancient Egypt. So sad now.


Yes, as some of those valued & interesting artifacts are being destroyed by this rumble of radicals! Such a shame as it seems as all they know to do is destroy their century old valued artifacts that cannot ever be found again.

We have a pyramid on our dollar bills which I think makes it a real work of art to have it on our money. Love Egypt!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Being that you were not involved in the earlier discussion I see no reason to. What is it that you are trying to learn, annamatilda?


Wow talk about nasty. Annamatilda was respectful yet you chose to attack her. Anna, don't worry about her, she is just a nasty lonely person that needs to hurt people in order to feel good about herself. imo


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True, as all Al Sharpton ever does is slam people is why he is so favored among the black people. They feel he speaks for those who are not ever on TV. I don't like using people of color as I'm a person of color--Red!


I just find it appalling that Sharpton has his hand out for money, it is given freely and quietly for a good cause by Bill. Then Al uses all the money and then slams Bill over and over and over again with hateful lies, out of text comments, and just plain racists comments. And the left wonders why people don't trust them or what they say


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just find it appalling that Sharpton has his hand out for money, it is given freely and quietly for a good cause by Bill. Then Al uses all the money and then slams Bill over and over and over again with hateful lies, out of text comments, and just plain racists comments. And the left wonders why people don't trust them or what they say


Yes very true as Al thinks he gets away with being hateful. I don't like Al!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Easy pattern for short socks posted by Amy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html


Thanks as this is what I want to try first but must buy 12" size needles! I have some wool yarn.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That is just their way of extending to you a warm welcome.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Annamatilda,
> 
> Please do not be put off by BrattyPatty who responded to your recent post with such hatred. She is know on this thread for treating anyone who does not agree with her in that manner and cannot stand to be critiqued.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful. And what meaning? Priceless!!



Janeway said:


> You are just jealous as I do not care about the size of the stones just the fact that he 'worked' for the extra money as he is a licensed barber so he takes one day each week to go to nursing homes where he cuts hair for whatever they can pay him. He said sometimes the men/women only had a dime or fifty cents to pay him, but insisted he take what money they had for payment!
> 
> He saved that money for three (3) years to buy this ring for my 70th birthday! How sweet is that prize? I love this man dearly!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow talk about nasty. Annamatilda was respectful yet you chose to attack her. Anna, don't worry about her, she is just a nasty lonely person that needs to hurt people in order to feel good about herself. imo


lovethelake
respectful? Go get a dictionary. She was as nasty as you with the "mooching" remark. FreedomFries is right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as this is what I want to try first but must buy 12" size needles! I have some wool yarn.


Janeway
if you have DPNs you can use those.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> O my, Bill O'Reiley just showed what a liar Al Sharpton is. Sharpton is constantly calling Bill a racist and says he hates poor people. He told his audience that Al told him that his foundation had no money and could not feed people or give gifts to poor people on Christmas Day a few years ago. So Bill gave his foundation $25,000 and never mentioned it until today to prove that he is not a racists or hate poor people after Sharpton slandered him on his show.
> 
> What a hateful thing to say about Bill. He has raised $9.000.000 for Wounded Warriors


He has also raised millions for the Track Chairs for our wounded soldiers. He also gives the proceeds of the merchandise he sells from his website to various charities. He is a very giving man.

Al Sharpton is the one with the problem. Sharpton is the real racist.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I just find it appalling that Sharpton has his hand out for money, it is given freely and quietly for a good cause by Bill. Then Al uses all the money and then slams Bill over and over and over again with hateful lies, out of text comments, and just plain racists comments. And the left wonders why people don't trust them or what they say


This is how Al Sharpton makes his money - from racism. He plays the race card constantly. A while ago he was being investigated for tax problems.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is how Al Sharpton makes his money - from racism. He plays the race card constantly. A while ago he was being investigated for tax problems.


not at all shocking

Just add him to the list, Charlie Wrangle, John Kerry....


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> not at all shocking
> 
> Just add him to the list, Charlie Wrangle, John Kerry....


We have to remember that there are cheaters, dishonest people, tax evaders, etc., in all political parties.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What Roosevelt did accomplish was to stretch out the length of time we were actually in the depression. Europe rebounded much faster that we did from the depression, possibly because their ideas and policies were better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Huck Do you really expect us to believe that pony story? OOPS it just did it to me left out the h. And Peace to thou also.



Huckleberry said:


> It is not only the Ipad, my computer goes haywire now and then and the letters either do not show up at all or print in the wrong sequence. When I posted "salut" that was ne of those occasions. Here, it just happened again "ne" instead of one. Peace.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I too have concerns about the ancient works of art and architecture in Egypt. Thankfully in my travels I have noticed that often they are preserved and avoid destruction.

Yum. I'll bet those tomatoes are from your garden.



Janeway said:


> Too bad about Egypt's destruction going on as they have so many artifacts. War destroys so many good things.
> 
> Well, it is time to start dinner as we are having meatloaf, mashed potatoes & sliced tomatoes. You all are invited. Serving at 6:30 PM.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Huck Do you really expect us to believe that pony story? OOPS it just did it to me left out the h. And Peace to thou also.


RUKnitting
Don't remember asking for your opinion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

NSA: Almost 3,000 violations against Americans.

If the NSA can make mistakes with all it's security, think of how we will be violated by the IRS with Obamacare.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, it does Jane. It's never good. I love reading about Egypt.
> Seems so mystical. Enjoy your dinner!


OK, I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask why you love reading about Egypt when at present it isn't mystical at all. I probably get what you mean, but I just got home from my last trip to my local YMCA for a few weeks and my brain is mushier than usual from excercising.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I too have concerns about the ancient works of art and architecture in Egypt. Thankfully in my travels I have noticed that often they are preserved and avoid destruction.
> 
> Yum. I'll bet those tomatoes are from your garden.


Yes, the tomatoes are slow to ripen this year for some reason so we are just getting enough to eat.

The meatloaf was delicious & we had leftovers tonight.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> if you have DPNs you can use those.


Yes, but I think the circular ones might be less confusing. My computer is down again so cannot print until SIL works on it again.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe if Obama had not gone on his magical apology tour, we would not be in this mess.

His poll numbers outside the US have dropped between 17-30% His poll numbers are plummeting in the US.

His foreign affairs policy is a disaster. But I guess between Obama and Hillary (the one with no accomplishments)we should not be surprised.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask why you love reading about Egypt when at present it isn't mystical at all. I probably get what you mean, but I just got home from my last trip to my local YMCA for a few weeks and my brain is mushier than usual from excercising.


Another good reason for me to avoid exercise. Heh heh. Thanks MIB.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Another good reason for me to avoid exercise. Heh heh. Thanks MIB.


No, it's supposed increase oxygen to the brain to make it crisp, not mushy!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Another good reason for me to avoid exercise. Heh heh. Thanks MIB.


Oh, the excercise was heavenly. For hellacious activity, do what I just did. My cats have fleas. I'm going to be gone for awhile. They can't have flea drops for another 3 weeks. I bathed them. Many fleas and much flea dirt floated off them and was rinsed away. They absolutely were in shock as neither of them has ever had a bath, ever. They are 13 and 15 years old. I am now the Satan Incarnate of their little feline universe, though they are on the bed with me, on lots of towels drowning their sorrows with an extra bit of dinner.

And the answer to the question of whether MIB will sleep before tomorrow night on the train is a resounding NO. I mean, like, I might have to drown more fleas, like, wow man. I love my cats, I really do. And they love me. They really do...
:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, it's supposed increase oxygen to the brain to make it crisp, not mushy!!


Yes, but the time in the spa is ultra relaxing and one leaves it well done. The brain achieves the crispy state, though, after a little while.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

for annamatilda

http://www.thediamondbuyingguide.ca/category/diamonds-glossary/
http://www.gemgate.com Click on the right hand side where it says 'glossary'
If these don't work for you, google GIA terms for uncut diamonds and gemstones.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MIB I should have stated that I love reading about _ancient Egypt_. LOL, you are correct, there is nothing mystical about modern day Egypt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got me laughing. I remember when my husband and I (it took both of us, and we looked like we got the worst of it ) bathed three adult cats for the same reason. They all had completely different tactics. Hairy took the 'scream and scratch' method. Cricket tensed up and tried to 'out muscle' us. Pye Wacket acted like he was too tired to keep his head above water.

You're really ready for a vacation. Bon Voyage.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Oh, the excercise was heavenly. For hellacious activity, do what I just did. My cats have fleas. I'm going to be gone for awhile. They can't have flea drops for another 3 weeks. I bathed them. Many fleas and much flea dirt floated off them and was rinsed away. They absolutely were in shock as neither of them has ever had a bath, ever. They are 13 and 15 years old. I am now the Satan Incarnate of their little feline universe, though they are on the bed with me, on lots of towels drowning their sorrows with an extra bit of dinner.
> 
> And the answer to the question of whether MIB will sleep before tomorrow night on the train is a resounding NO. I mean, like, I might have to drown more fleas, like, wow man. I love my cats, I really do. And they love me. They really do...
> :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just saw the news update about Obama's successful foreign policy with the Muslim Brotherhood. The Muslim Brotherhood plans on having more "protests" daily. So far these "protests" have had almost 800 people killed. Our Egyptian Embassy will be closed. 

This is how the Muslim Brotherhood celebrates after Holy Days and days of prayer? If that is how religious people act after such a holy time in their religion, why doesn't this happen after Lent?

So the question remains, how is his foreign policy with Hillary Clinton over the past 5 years working out for Egypt and the Middle East?


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> for annamatilda
> 
> http://www.thediamondbuyingguide.ca/category/diamonds-glossary/
> http://www.gemgate.com Click on the right hand side where it says 'glossary'
> If these don't work for you, google GIA terms for uncut diamonds and gemstones.


I thought you wanted to prove that raw gemstones do not exist. It seems the terms raw and rough are interchangeable, it depends on the gemologist. Some use both.

I would suggest next time you give a site on the internet, the link works, and it says what you want it to say.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> I thought you wanted to prove that raw gemstones do not exist. It seems the terms raw and rough are interchangeable, it depends on the gemologist. Some use both.
> 
> I would suggest next time you give a site on the internet, the link works, and it says what you want it to say.


You might be asking too much, sorry to say


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, but the time in the spa is ultra relaxing and one leaves it well done. The brain achieves the crispy state, though, after a little while.


How did you get "rich" enough all of a sudden as before you moved, you were crying poverty? Now you have money to go to a health club? You must be renting a place with government subsidized housing or you are spending your poor mothers money.

Now, you have money for several weeks vacation. You must have robbed your mother. Who is going to take care of your mother while you are gone as you have indicated she needs your constant help!

You lie constantly especially about aborting your poor baby you named but never indicated you buried her.

You are one piece of lying work on KP!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw the news update about Obama's successful foreign policy with the Muslim Brotherhood. The Muslim Brotherhood plans on having more "protests" daily. So far these "protests" have had almost 800 people killed. Our Egyptian Embassy will be closed.
> 
> This is how the Muslim Brotherhood celebrates after Holy Days and days of prayer? If that is how religious people act after such a holy time in their religion, why doesn't this happen after Lent?
> 
> So the question remains, how is his foreign policy with Hillary Clinton over the past 5 years working out for Egypt and the Middle East?


Please enlighten me. What do you think our policy in Egypt should be? Whose side should we be on? What about the rest of the Middle East? I'm not trying to be "smart-alecky". I really would like to know what our foreign policy should be there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

annamatilda said:


> I thought you wanted to prove that raw gemstones do not exist. It seems the terms raw and rough are interchangeable, it depends on the gemologist. Some use both.
> 
> I would suggest next time you give a site on the internet, the link works, and it says what you want it to say.


annamatilda
just looking in to be feisty? Obviously you did not understand what she wrote. That is what happens when you pick up on bits and pieces and jump in without thinking before you leap. Don't even try to disguise who you are - SONS, new name.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

annamatilda said:


> I thought you wanted to prove that raw gemstones do not exist. It seems the terms raw and rough are interchangeable, it depends on the gemologist. Some use both.
> 
> I would suggest next time you give a site on the internet, the link works, and it says what you want it to say.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Please enlighten me. What do you think our policy in Egypt should be? Whose side should we be on? What about the rest of the Middle East? I'm not trying to be "smart-alecky". I really would like to know what our foreign policy should be there.


The administration should just stay away and keep their mouths shut. They have a terrible record of knowing whom to support. Let the ME decide who they want to run the various countries. Let them take each other out and step back and then declare who the winner is. Right now, the Egyptian people don't want the Muslim Brotherhood, so let them overthrow the Brotherhood.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> annamatilda
> just looking in to be feisty? Obviously you did not understand what she wrote. That is what happens when you pick up on bits and pieces and jump in without thinking before you leap. Don't even try to disguise who you are - SONS, new name.


Annamatilda:

Huckleberry know of what she speaks. This is her MO when replying to most posts. She is constantly jumping in without thinking. Thinking is a lost art/skill for the old girl.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> annamatilda
> just looking in to be feisty? Obviously you did not understand what she wrote. That is what happens when you pick up on bits and pieces and jump in without thinking before you leap. Don't even try to disguise who you are - SONS, new name.


Who do you think this is with a new name as I don't believe I know a "sons" so do tell.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


annamatilda,
I would suggest that you gain some knowledge in this field before you shoot your mouth off. I don't know who you are and really don't care to find out. Just another troll jumping in in the middle of a discussion to show what little you do know? It would appear that way.
Welcome to KP!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The administration should just stay away and keep their mouths shut. They have a terrible record of knowing whom to support. Let the ME decide who they want to run the various countries. Let them take each other out and step back and then declare who the winner is. Right now, the Egyptian people don't want the Muslim Brotherhood, so let them overthrow the Brotherhood.


So what do you think the current administration is doing? Don't forget that Morsi was elected by the people.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> annamatilda
> just looking in to be feisty? Obviously you did not understand what she wrote. That is what happens when you pick up on bits and pieces and jump in without thinking before you leap. Don't even try to disguise who you are - SONS, new name.


Who do you think she is and why are you afraid of her?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Please enlighten me. What do you think our policy in Egypt should be? Whose side should we be on? What about the rest of the Middle East? I'm not trying to be "smart-alecky". I really would like to know what our foreign policy should be there.


I will answer your question when I find out 5 tangible accomplishments of Hillary. Name a treaty....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very unbecoming tirade.



Janeway said:


> How did you get "rich" enough all of a sudden as before you moved, you were crying poverty? Now you have money to go to a health club? You must be renting a place with government subsidized housing or you are spending your poor mothers money.
> 
> Now, you have money for several weeks vacation. You must have robbed your mother. Who is going to take care of your mother while you are gone as you have indicated she needs your constant help!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems some only care to criticize President Obama rather than present concrete suggestions. Sad.



alcameron said:


> Please enlighten me. What do you think our policy in Egypt should be? Whose side should we be on? What about the rest of the Middle East? I'm not trying to be "smart-alecky". I really would like to know what our foreign policy should be there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Seems some only care to criticize President Obama rather than present concrete suggestions. Sad.


Seems to me your questions would be answered if you answer my question about what are 5 tangible accomplishments of Hillary as SOS?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Annamatilda:
> 
> Huckleberry know of what she speaks. This is her MO when replying to most posts. She is constantly jumping in without thinking. Thinking is a lost art/skill for the old girl.


s0;0weygirl
a hell of a lot younger than you I am very sure. Go help your kids and do not waste your time with nonsense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Who do you think she is and why are you afraid of her?


LTL
now that is funny, me being afraid. Really funny. It is you who is of FF.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Who do you think this is with a new name as I don't believe I know a "sons" so do tell.


Janeway
you may think you do not know but you really do know I assure you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How did you get "rich" enough all of a sudden as before you moved, you were crying poverty? Now you have money to go to a health club? You must be renting a place with government subsidized housing or you are spending your poor mothers money.
> 
> Now, you have money for several weeks vacation. You must have robbed your mother. Who is going to take care of your mother while you are gone as you have indicated she needs your constant help!
> 
> ...


Janeway
trying to top yourself now in being nasty? You sure are getting there. If you are of ill health you should use your engergy with positive thinking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't ask a question. I am not attempting to answer yours. fyi



lovethelake said:


> Seems to me your questions would be answered if you answer my question about what are 5 tangible accomplishments of Hillary as SOS?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Who do you think she is and why are you afraid of her?


Did you read my post? I said I don't know or care who she is.
Afraid of her? Where did that come from?
Oh yeah,,YOU :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I didn't ask a question. I am not attempting to answer yours. fyi


She's hitting the juice again, dame!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. It did not compute.



BrattyPatty said:


> She's hitting the juice again, dame!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree that we should stay out of it. Too late now. We lost our chance to provide leadership and diplomacy.



soloweygirl said:


> The administration should just stay away and keep their mouths shut. They have a terrible record of knowing whom to support. Let the ME decide who they want to run the various countries. Let them take each other out and step back and then declare who the winner is. Right now, the Egyptian people don't want the Muslim Brotherhood, so let them overthrow the Brotherhood.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks. It did not compute.


damemary
it always becomes so obvious, doesn't it. Ever wonder why they have such needs?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I didn't ask a question. I am not attempting to answer yours. fyi


I know my question was too difficult, because there is no answer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then it is pointless to continue asking it, isn't it? Do you want to discuss or argue?



lovethelake said:


> I know my question was too difficult, because there is no answer.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Then it is pointless to continue asking it, isn't it? Do you want to discuss or argue?


If the left can not come up with any answers what is there to discuss? Just in case someone can think of one little very tiny accomplishment in the future, I will keep asking.

What are 5 tangible accomplishments that Hillary accomplished as Secretary of State?

hint: I would not bring up Benghazi or the Arab Spring


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If the left can not come up with any answers what is there to discuss? Just in case someone can think of one little very tiny accomplishment in the future, I will keep asking.
> 
> What are 5 tangible accomplishments that Hillary accomplished as Secretary of State?
> 
> hint: I would not bring up Benghazi or the Arab Spring


lovethelake
change your medication, you are running mindlessly in circles.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> change your medication, you are running mindlessly in circles.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> LTL
> now that is funny, me being afraid. Really funny. It is you who is of FF.


No, she is not afraid of FF as she/he was kicked off KP for saying she/he was going to get Lovethelake! LTL is not afraid of someone such as a "crazy" person such as FF.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you may think you do not know but you really do know I assure you.


Do tell, is it you with another name?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> trying to top yourself now in being nasty? You sure are getting there. If you are of ill health you should use your engergy with positive thinking.


Thanks, but don't you read Seattle's lies? She tells so many things that she forgets then tells something else.

I was nice to her several times, but she turned on me in a NY second so I won't let her get away with lying any more! Fed up with her as the rest of you are too at times.

Have you forgotten how hateful she was with Bratty when her BIL was so ill. If you remember, I sent a note to Bratty that I was sorry to hear of him being so ill. Seattle was just hateful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's hitting the juice again, dame!


No, you cannot answer is why you are just being hateful with your remarks. Give the answers!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> change your medication, you are running mindlessly in circles.


Now who is being hateful as this remark was totally unnecessary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does it hurt to be childless? Does it hurt to be jealous of those who do have children and grandchildren?
> Only you have the answer to all 3 questions. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


That is so ugly and hurtful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does it hurt to be childless? Does it hurt to be jealous of those who do have children and grandchildren?
> Only you have the answer to all 3 questions. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:[/quote


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> change your medication, you are running mindlessly in circles.


...and no one's chasing her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but don't you read Seattle's lies? She tells so many things that she forgets then tells something else.
> 
> I was nice to her several times, but she turned on me in a NY second so I won't let her get away with lying any more! Fed up with her as the rest of you are too at times.
> 
> Have you forgotten how hateful she was with Bratty when her BIL was so ill. If you remember, I sent a note to Bratty that I was sorry to hear of him being so ill. Seattle was just hateful!


None of this excuses your lies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No comment. No point.



Janeway said:


> No, you cannot answer is why you are just being hateful with your remarks. Give the answers!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do tell, is it you with another name?


Jane she is a lonely person who gets a thrill up her leg thinking she is tormenting someone. Pretty pathetic


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> s0;0weygirl
> a hell of a lot younger than you I am very sure. Go help your kids and do not waste your time with nonsense.


This is one thing I will do. Huckleberry = Nonsense. I will no longer waste my time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

[/quote]


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This is one thing I will do. Huckleberry = Nonsense. I will no longer waste my time.


*None of us should ever respond to Huckleberry who is Ingried. This fact is posted and confirmed by damemary in the L.O.L.L. #3 thread on page 88 today. Damemary specifically addressed Huckleberry as Ingried .... oops. *

Huck and dame traveled to MN on the Lib trip - so they obviously know each other's name. Also, dame has been the primary contact with Ingried while Ing was in Europe so dame knows Ingried well too according to damemary's posts.

Who knew? :lol:  :XD: All Nonsense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *None of us should ever respond to Huckleberry who is Ingried. This fact is posted and confirmed by damemary in the L.O.L.L. #3 thread on page 88 today. Damemary specifically addressed Huckleberry as Ingried .... oops. *
> 
> Huck and dame traveled to MN on the Lib trip - so they obviously know each other's name. Also, dame has been the primary contact with Ingried while Ing was in Europe so dame knows Ingried well too according to damemary's posts.
> 
> Who knew? :lol:  :XD: All Nonsense.


KPG
Huck and Ingried have become friends, does that bother you too? We vacationers are good friends, another thorn in your backside. Right, dame had contact while Ingried was in Europe. What is your problem? Trying to disguise your disguise? It ain't working.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Huck you are so right, we are Friends.
Friends is something knitpresentgifts knows nothing about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ingried show what you knitted while in Europe. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ingried, I am changing my mind, don't, you will only get nasty remarks again.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Ingried show what you knitted while in Europe. It is gorgeous.


Huckleberry
Only Friends will see it.
I will Email to you. 
Knitting gave me Pleasure in sad hours.
I found really pretty Yarn there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Ingried show what you knitted while in Europe. It is gorgeous.





Huckleberry said:


> Ingried, I am changing my mind, don't, you will only get nasty remarks again.





Ingried said:


> Huckleberry
> Only Friends will see it.
> I will Email to you.
> Knitting gave me Pleasure in sad hours.
> I found really pretty Yarn there.


Ummm, Huck has already seen what you made so why do you need to send her an e-mail showing her (Huck) what she has already described as gorgeous?

Come on ladies, get you head(s) and stories together - oh, I forget, you two are already one. Nevermind ... :XD: :XD: :XD:      

I'd say stop while your a-head, but you are already in too deep with only one head and cannot dig out of your lies with two heads.

In this case, sorry to state, two heads are NOT better than one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wouldn't you know it - _only_ Huck and Ingried are trying to explain damemary's BIG OLD mistake instead of damemary speaking for herself.

Bet dame doesn't make the same mistake again ..........

The Libs and Progs are now in conference trying to come up with a plan so all are on the same page to spin this one.

Anyway, no reason to respond to any of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does it hurt to be childless? Does it hurt to be jealous of those who do have children and grandchildren?
> Only you have the answer to all 3 questions. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:





Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so ugly and hurtful.


Have you ever encountered someone so ugly and evil? I have not until her.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wouldn't you know it - _only_ Huck and Ingried are trying to explain damemary's BIG OLD mistake instead of damemary speaking for herself.
> 
> Bet dame doesn't make the same mistake again ..........
> 
> ...


good one

They are probably as smart as Hillary's SOS staff and their handling of Benghazi and the Arab Spring


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you ever encountered someone so ugly and evil? I have not until her.


me either


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wouldn't you know it - _only_ Huck and Ingried are trying to explain damemary's BIG OLD mistake instead of damemary speaking for herself.
> 
> Bet dame doesn't make the same mistake again ..........
> 
> ...


Flash: You are doing all the responding, as we were sure you would be. Keep crowing, as if you could stop. I know you have nothing else to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> good one
> 
> They are probably as smart as Hillary's SOS staff and their handling of Benghazi and the Arab Spring


And you are Cherf's staff lapping at her cloven hooves. It is enough for her. She doesn't know real friendship, and has no interests except bragging.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And you are Cherf's staff lapping at her cloven hooves. It is enough for her. She doesn't know real friendship, and has no interests except bragging.


Wow must have hit a nerve, first you get nasty and imply she is the devil and that I am a devil worshiper.

My point still stands, Hillary's only accomplishment is staying with an adulterer (like Huma). Talk about a lap dog

And I will have kpg as my friend anyday


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you ever encountered someone so ugly and evil? I have not until her.


knitpresentfits
Yes I have.
It is you. 
Go back and read all the ugliness you threw at me.
My Friends in Europe call you Meschuggeneh and I confirmed it.
I was asked if you were in an Institution.
Do not know but could be.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> Flash: You are doing all the responding, as we were sure you would be. Keep crowing, as if you could stop. I know you have nothing else to do.


damemary
We sure got her pegged. 
Went for it Hook, Line and Sinker.
Always good to see you. 
Huck is right about not showing the item I knitted.
I sent you an Email. 
Tell me what you think. Unusual pattern I had to try.
Would not be appreciated here. Fashion sense is absent. 
Meschuggeneh and chic do not go together. 
Hugs Ingried


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow must have hit a nerve, first you get nasty and imply she is the devil and that I am a devil worshiper.
> 
> My point still stands, Hillary's only accomplishment is staying with an adulterer (like Huma). Talk about a lap dog
> 
> And I will have kpg as my friend anyday


lovethelake
It looks like that during my absence you too got nastier.
Be proud of yourself.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Huckleberry
I sent the pictures.
Check Email.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ummm, Huck has already seen what you made so why do you need to send her an e-mail showing her (Huck) what she has already described as gorgeous?
> 
> Come on ladies, get you head(s) and stories together - oh, I forget, you two are already one. Nevermind ... :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow must have hit a nerve, first you get nasty and imply she is the devil and that I am a devil worshiper.
> 
> My point still stands, Hillary's only accomplishment is staying with an adulterer (like Huma). Talk about a lap dog
> 
> And I will have kpg as my friend anyday


lovethelake
talk about nastier than nasty. Huma is an adulterer??????????? That is quite an accusation. Shame you have none. FreedomFries told me about your nasty ways. Always good to get info. from a reliable source.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow must have hit a nerve, first you get nasty and imply she is the devil and that I am a devil worshiper.
> 
> My point still stands, Hillary's only accomplishment is staying with an adulterer (like Huma). Talk about a lap dog
> 
> And I will have kpg as my friend anyday


Yep - they think because they lie, everyone lies.

Joke is on them. If they had any proof after all this time I am who THEY say I am, they would have proven it already. Morons. Not even a good spin attempt on damemary's screw up. Too bad for them and how boring the old gals are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> And I will have kpg as my friend anyday


Thank you - back atcha!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> talk about nastier than nasty. Huma is an adulterer??????????? That is quite an accusation. Shame you have none. FreedomFries told me about your nasty ways. Always good to get info. from a reliable source.


Learn to read. Bill and Anthony are the adulterers and both women stayed with them. And I believe that you don't have to fornicate to break your wedding vows.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


 :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:       :-D :-D :-D 
is all I can do - I'm speechless.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

galinipper said:


> knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


galinipper
............. ........... .............. ...... ..... ........ ... .. ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> galinipper
> ............. ........... .............. ...... ..... ........ ... .. ....


News alert - best post Ingried's made yet!!!!! (see above)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Learn to read. Bill and Anthony are the adulterers and both women stayed with them. And I believe that you don't have to fornicate to break your wedding vows.


lovethalke
Thank you I read very well. So well that it keeps you getting into deep... all the time.
Trying to twist what you said? It was so crystal clear. You called Huma an adulterer. Nasty, nasty, nasty.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> News alert - best post Ingried's made yet!!!!! (see above)


Her attempt at Morse Code. Maybe we need to write that way so Huck can read it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

galinipper said:


> knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


galinipper
Good picture of knitpresentgift.
I always thought she was a he.
That explains the fascination with me.
Actually I have been told it is stalking and am keeping track of it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I see where Huck got confused, I should have written (Like Huma that stayed with Anthony)

So to clarify. Hillary's only claim to fame is that she stayed with an adulterer to get power. No wonder Huma and she are such great friends, Huma stays with an adulterer too to get power. Why else would they stay in such a humiliating situations?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


Cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Her attempt at Morse Code. Maybe we need to write that way so Huck can read it.


Ever notice the Libs imitate or mimic our words and phrases? I've been conversing with the good guys privately recently, and we all recognized the Libs and Progs don't have good vocabularies so they often parrot and repeat the words first used by us.

Such a sad fact for them. At least we know they read our posts and try to emulate us. (look for emulate to be repeated!) :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> knit present, I can help you, I honed this picture of them. Wish I could stay, talk later


Hummmmm let me see if I can clarify this one too for you lefties. Galinipper used the word THEM, not you when responding to kpg. Therefore the picture is of the lefties that gives a visualization of what kpg was talking about. Thank you Galinipper for the picture, children learn best that way.

Those lefties, what ninnyhammers


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> galinipper
> Good picture of knitpresentgift.
> I always thought she was a he.
> That explains the fascination with me.
> Actually I have been told it is stalking and am keeping track of it.


Huck, you have not covered your tracks very well!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ever notice the Libs imitate or mimic our words and phrases? I've been conversing with the good guys privately recently, and we all recognized the Libs and Progs don't have good vocabularies so they often parrot and repeat the words first used by us.
> 
> Such a sad fact for them. At least we know they read our posts and try to emulate us. (look for emulate to be repeated!) :-D


Hay, lady this one is for you, enjoy!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ever notice the Libs imitate or mimic our words and phrases? I've been conversing with the good guys privately recently, and we all recognized the Libs and Progs don't have good vocabularies so they often parrot and repeat the words first used by us.
> 
> Such a sad fact for them. At least we know they read our posts and try to emulate us. (look for emulate to be repeated!) :-D


shhhhh don't write to LOUDLY, they are on a conference call getting their talking points organized to appear united and smart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh I see where Huck got confused, I should have written (Like Huma that stayed with Anthony)
> 
> So to clarify. Hillary's only claim to fame is that she stayed with an adulterer to get power. No wonder Huma and she are such great friends, Huma stays with an adulterer too to get power. Why else would they stay in such a humiliating situations?


Because they are lovers? Because they want to be President and VP or something similar? Because they don't care they are failures re the war on women? Because they do not represent the best in a female, so they want to be and do as a man but in a woman's body?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmmm let me see if I can clarify this one too for you lefties. Galinipper used the word THEM, not you when responding to kpg. Therefore the picture is of the lefties that gives a visualization of what kpg was talking about. Thank you Galinipper for the picture, children learn best that way.
> 
> Those lefties, what ninnyhammers


The Libs and Progs cannot come up with anything worthwhile, so they MUST imitate us, our words and phrases and then try to take credit for themselves and TRY to spin to their benefit. Guess what - they FAIL every darn time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, you have not covered your tracks very well!


Noooooo kidding!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hay, lady this one is for you, enjoy!


Thank You!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> talk about nastier than nasty. Huma is an adulterer??????????? That is quite an accusation. Shame you have none. FreedomFries told me about your nasty ways. Always good to get info. from a reliable source.


Freedom is gone from KP kicked off because of threatening remarks & Lovethelake does know who it is so "It" is the one who must "watch" out as "it" will be arrested. Don't bring up "it's" name again as it is dead to KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank You!


You are most welcome.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs and Progs cannot come up with anything worthwhile, so they MUST imitate us, our words, phrases, and take credit for themselves and TRY to spin to their benefit. Guess what - they FAIL every darn time.


Yes, very true as intimidation is their game. What happened to Cheeky?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Her attempt at Morse Code. Maybe we need to write that way so Huck can read it.


lovethelake
That would be lovely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> shhhhh don't write to LOUDLY, they are on a conference call getting their talking points organized to appear united and smart.


No, they tried that already and fell flat on their backsides. Didn't you hear the plops?

I'm so relieved to know who is who. I've created a word to describe a two-headed poster; Hucking.

Hucking can be used as either a noun OR a verb - defined as two talking heads with one mouth and no brain(s) and this is very important = MUST BE or CAN ONLY BE performed by a Liberal or Progressive. Feel free to elaborate if you know other definitions of the noun or verb.

(i.e. Hucking was having a bad day today. = noun
One of the posters today did a lot of hucking. = verb)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs and Progs cannot come up with anything worthwhile, so they MUST imitate us, our words, phrases, and take credit for themselves and TRY to spin to their benefit. Guess what - they FAIL every darn time.


Yes, very true as intimidation is their game. What happened to Cheeky?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as intimidation is their game. What happened to Cheeky?


Janeway
She is my Friend.
A lovely Lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Freedom is gone from KP kicked off because of threatening remarks & Lovethelake does know who it is so "It" is the one who must "watch" out as "it" will be arrested. Don't bring up "it's" name again as it is dead to KP.


Good - glad to hear this, hope it is true.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, they tried that already and fell flat on their backsides. Didn't you hear the plops?
> 
> I'm so relieved to know who is who. I've created a word to describe a two-headed poster; Hucking.
> 
> ...


Actually, "hucking" is a gerund in sentence two. It's the object of the preposition "of." :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Actually, "hucking" is a gerund in sentence two. It's the object of the preposition "of." :lol:


A gerund is a verbal noun - didn't you know? :-D

Fits perfectly within my definition.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A gerund is a verbal noun - didn't you know? :-D


Of course I know what a gerund is. It's you who didn't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Of course I know what a gerund is. It's you who didn't.


I know the definition of a gerund AND a noun that serves as an object of a preposition; either may. Look up the definition of a gerund and see if it isn't as I stated.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know the definition of a gerund AND a noun that serves as an object of a preposition. Look up the definition of a gerund and see if it isn't as a stated.


So in your sentence two, the verb is "did" and "hucking" is a gerund and the object of the preposition "of." Just wanted to correct that. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> So in your sentence two, the verb is "did" and "hucking" is a gerund and the object of the preposition "of." Just wanted to correct that. :lol:


No correction required as I never negated what you attempted to claim was my error by putting words into my mouth.

I never said hucking wasn't a gerund. I used my word as a verbal noun as I stated could be done; a gerund is an incomplete action as ID'd by the "ing" in this case.

How did you do in comprehensive reading classes did you say?

Rhetorical question as I'm not interested in diagraming sentences with you or discussing what I know and stated correctly.

You'll probably need a hand getting off your high horse though ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG They are no competition for you. Totally outclassed by you on all levels. Can't wait to see emulate.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ever notice the Libs imitate or mimic our words and phrases? I've been conversing with the good guys privately recently, and we all recognized the Libs and Progs don't have good vocabularies so they often parrot and repeat the words first used by us.
> 
> Such a sad fact for them. At least we know they read our posts and try to emulate us. (look for emulate to be repeated!) :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No correction required as I never negated what you attempted to claim was my error by putting words into my mouth.
> 
> I never said hucking wasn't a gerund. I used my word as a verbal noun as I stated could be done; a gerund is an incomplete action as ID'd by the "ing" in this case.
> 
> ...


KPG, you are too funny! You stated clearly that "hucking" was a verb, and it was not the verb in that sentence. Try shedding some of that arrogance. It doesn't become you at all! After that happens, I might get off of my high horse. Or not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs and Progs cannot come up with anything worthwhile, so they MUST imitate us, our words and phrases and then try to take credit for themselves and TRY to spin to their benefit. Guess what - they FAIL every darn time.


There you go again with that huge ego of yours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, they tried that already and fell flat on their backsides. Didn't you hear the plops?
> 
> I'm so relieved to know who is who. I've created a word to describe a two-headed poster; Hucking.
> 
> ...


We didn't have to make up one for you. "Beast" suits You just fine


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, good English language course as it has been a long time hearing a gerund. Had forgotten that through out these years.

Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There you go again with that huge ego of yours.


Did you just have to put in these two bits? At least they weren't "nasty" with each other.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night sleep tight & don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - they think because they lie, everyone lies.
> 
> Joke is on them. If they had any proof after all this time I am who THEY say I am, they would have proven it already. Morons. Not even a good spin attempt on damemary's screw up. Too bad for them and how boring the old gals are.


You really aren't worth the time, KPG. You have pretty much worn yourself out here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ummm, Huck has already seen what you made so why do you need to send her an e-mail showing her (Huck) what she has already described as gorgeous?
> 
> Come on ladies, get you head(s) and stories together - oh, I forget, you two are already one. Nevermind ... :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


Nobody would know better than you, KPG. In your case it's 3 heads.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> KPG, you are too funny! You stated clearly that "hucking" was a verb, and it was not the verb in that sentence. Try shedding some of that arrogance. It doesn't become you at all! After that happens, I might get off of my high horse. Or not.


If she shed the arrogance ,al, there would be nothing left of her.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hucking- worthless, adjective It was another hucking post.
Hucking- carelessly, adverb The entry was hucking written without thought.
With apologies to Shakespeare.



knitpresentgifts said:


> No, they tried that already and fell flat on their backsides. Didn't you hear the plops?
> 
> I'm so relieved to know who is who. I've created a word to describe a two-headed poster; Hucking.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did you just have to put in these two bits? At least they weren't "nasty" with each other.


Yep, I did , Jane. Have a great evening and sweet dreams!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you ever encountered someone so ugly and evil? I have not until her.


Try looking in the mirror, KPG. If it doesn't crack first.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> me either


I have , LTL. You and KPG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, good English language course as it has been a long time hearing a gerund. Had forgotten that through out these years.
> 
> Thanks!


Typical Libs! I create a word, define it, tell others how they may use it (verb or noun) and a Lib dictates how I've misused my creation! She probably (in fact, I know) she dictates to God, the Creator of all things, as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG They are no competition for you. Totally outclassed by you on all levels. Can't wait to see emulate.


Thanks for your kind words RUKnitting. You and I are chips off the same raw diamond!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Hucking- worthless, adjective It was another hucking post.
> Hucking- carelessly, adverb The entry was hucking written without thought.
> With apologies to Shakespeare.
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup: Can you emulate hucking? Trick question actually, since the definition states you MUST be a Lib or Prog. I can unequivocally state you are neither. :thumbup: Good hucking try though.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a busy bee you are! I had no idea your sweater would be so intricate, but I should have guessed. Thanks for the email.

Missed you. Glad you're back in the states.



Ingried said:


> damemary
> We sure got her pegged.
> Went for it Hook, Line and Sinker.
> Always good to see you.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> shhhhh don't write to LOUDLY, they are on a conference call getting their talking points organized to appear united and smart.


At least you admit we appear united and smart. It's true. We are united, smart and lots of fun too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does it bore anyone but me when KPG goes off on one of her tirades, always refusing to admit any thing close to a mistake?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> At least you admit we appear united and smart. .





lovethelake said:


> shhhhh don't write to LOUDLY, they are on a conference call getting their talking points organized to appear united and smart.


No comprehension again LTL by the dame: "to appear" does not equate to "appear".

She's hucking again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does it bore anyone but me when KPG goes off on one of her tirades, always refusing to admit any thing close to a mistake?


Hi Damemary
I think she's too funny. It's gotten to be so ridiculous there's no point in even reading what she writes. I know I'll disagree and I know you can't tell her anything. I'm sure she's a Tea Party Block Captain or Regional Coordinator. She has bought what people have told her and repeats it. She uses the same tactics again and again and never produces a good idea. 
Yawn. Yawn. Ennui.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

So now we have the grammar police. Those more concerned about an adverb rather than the IRS, NSA, Benghazi, Fast and Furious........scandals. Classic lefty diversionary tactic


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget the 10,000 staffers and their 75% subsidy.

Good enough for us, why not them?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hi Damemary
> I think she's too funny. It's gotten to be so ridiculous there's no point in even reading what she writes. I know I'll disagree and I know you can't tell her anything. I'm sure she's a Tea Party Block Captain or Regional Coordinator. She has bought what people have told her and repeats it. She uses the same tactics again and again and never produces a good idea.


Oh, yes. "Gerund", "hucking" and "raw diamonds" are key words and hot topics directly from the Tea Party playbook.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes. "Gerund", "hucking" and "raw diamonds" are key words and hot topics directly from the Tea Party playbook.


Hey, please PM me newest Tea Party playbook, did not get mine.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't forget the 10,000 staffers and their 75% subsidy.
> 
> Good enough for us, why not them?


Ever try finding out the truth? congress is not exempt.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Ever try finding out the truth? congress is not exempt.


Always

Yes, you could parse words in order to divert the topic away from the Obamacare Train Wreck.

So, to clarify, they get up to 75% of their Obamacare costs paid by the tax payers. If they can't afford it on a $60,000- $130,000+++++ income, how can the rest of America afford it without the subsidies?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Always
> 
> Yes, you could parse words in order to divert the topic away from the Obamacare Train Wreck.
> 
> So, to clarify, they get up to 75% of their Obamacare costs paid by the tax payers. If they can't afford it on a $60,000- $130,000+++++ income, how can the rest of America afford it without the subsidies?


For those of you who can read:

http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-myths.php


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Always
> 
> Yes, you could parse words in order to divert the topic away from the Obamacare Train Wreck.
> 
> So, to clarify, they get up to 75% of their Obamacare costs paid by the tax payers. If they can't afford it on a $60,000- $130,000+++++ income, how can the rest of America afford it without the subsidies?


lovethelake
the trainwreck is our present "Sickness Industry" driven by Wall Street. 45,000 people dying yearly needlessly. This is moving us into outsourcing Healthcare. Already yearly at least 500.000 people go to foreign countries to obtain necessary surgeries. Every 90 sec. a Family files for bankruptcy because of Medical Bills. What a miserable system we have had for all too long. Obamacare needs refining but the basics are there to get us well literally.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes. "Gerund", "hucking" and "raw diamonds" are key words and hot topics directly from the Tea Party playbook.


KPG
lost all of your employees (that was funny) and business is slow I guess. Spending all of your time with nonsense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> For those of you who can read:
> 
> http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-myths.php


alcameron
Thank you. Amazing the crap the Republicans invent to deceive people.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For those of you who can read:
> 
> http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-myths.php


They may e able to read, but the trolls in their heads refuse to let them believe anything that might be true. If the Pubs say it ain't so, that's what they believe, no critical thinking on their own. Don't waste their time on the truth and what is good for Americans. By the way, what is the Pub plan for healthcare?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes. "Gerund", "hucking" and "raw diamonds" are key words and hot topics directly from the Tea Party playbook.


KPG
finally got yourself a Dictionary? Tea Party play book? Really? They are still reading about Papa Bear ad Mama Bear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I prefer to live through it and see how it works out.



joeysomma said:


> 52 reasons Obamacare can't work
> 
> Rather than dismissing this link as another right wing statement, tell us the mistakes in the list.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/52-shocking-reasons-obamacare-cant-work/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> They may e able to read, but the trolls in their heads refuse to let them believe anything that might be true. If the Pubs say it ain't so, that's what they believe, no critical thinking on their own. Don't waste their time on the truth and what is good for Americans. By the way, what is the Pub plan for healthcare?


rocky1991
"let them die" as has been voiced during the Republican debates and which unfortunately is the fate of 45,000 each year already and with the population growing older these numbers will increase rapidly in the near future.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Andrea for posting this information.



alcameron said:


> For those of you who can read:
> 
> http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-myths.php


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> the trainwreck is our present "Sickness Industry" driven by Wall Street. 45,000 people dying yearly needlessly. This is moving us into outsourcing Healthcare. Already yearly at least 500.000 people go to foreign countries to obtain necessary surgeries. Every 90 sec. a Family files for bankruptcy because of Medical Bills. What a miserable system we have had for all too long. Obamacare needs refining but the basics are there to get us well literally.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> They may e able to read, but the trolls in their heads refuse to let them believe anything that might be true. If the Pubs say it ain't so, that's what they believe, no critical thinking on their own. Don't waste their time on the truth and what is good for Americans. By the way, what is the Pub plan for healthcare?


Criticize everyone else who tries to derail the train wreck?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


damemary
Good morning. What a lovey Avatar. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember the Pubs are the party of Mitt Romney's 47%.



Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> "let them die" as has been voiced during the Republican debates and which unfortunately is the fate of 45,000 each year already and with the population growing older these numbers will increase rapidly in the near future.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> Remember the Pubs are the party of Mitt Romney's 47%.


damemary
Mr. Romney a source of lively Conversations during my stay in Europe.

I shall report about it sometime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a Hubble picture. "Peony nebula." What gifts the universe provides.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Good morning. What a lovey Avatar. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love to hear all about it when you're ready. So nice to have you home.



Ingried said:


> damemary
> Mr. Romney a source of lively Conversations during my stay in Europe.
> 
> I shall report about it sometime.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

So the questions remain:

What are 5 accomplishments of Hilary during her time as SOS?

Why don't Federal employees not have to be a part of Obamacare? And if they are mandated, why do they get 75% of their premiums paid for by the tax payers?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So the questions remain:
> 
> What are 5 accomplishments of Hilary during her time as SOS?
> 
> Why don't Federal employees not have to be a part of Obamacare? And if they are mandated, why do they get 75% of their premiums paid for by the tax payers?


lovethelake
go to quality sources and do your own homework. We do it regularly. Here you are only looking to get nasty and we are not supporting you in that endeavor. Stop being lazy while pretending as FF would say.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Learn to read. Bill and Anthony are the adulterers and both women stayed with them. And I believe that you don't have to fornicate to break your wedding vows.


Comprehension is the skill Huckleberry so lacks. One would think with her vast library of dictionaries, she would look up the definition and possibly comprehend its meaning. Alas, that is way too much to ask.

If I'm not mistaken, internet "sex" has broken up many a marriage. You are right LTL, one doesn't actually have to perform the act to break one's vows.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ever notice the Libs imitate or mimic our words and phrases? I've been conversing with the good guys privately recently, and we all recognized the Libs and Progs don't have good vocabularies so they often parrot and repeat the words first used by us.
> 
> Such a sad fact for them. At least we know they read our posts and try to emulate us. (look for emulate to be repeated!) :-D


I have definitely noticed the libs parrot and repeat all the current talking points of their "idols" on MSNBC.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Comprehension is the skill Huckleberry so lacks. One would think with her vast library of dictionaries, she would look up the definition and possibly comprehend its meaning. Alas, that is way too much to ask.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, internet "sex" has broken up many a marriage. You are right LTL, one doesn't actually have to perform the act to break one's vows.


soloweygirl
keep trying to cover your nasty posting, it ain't working.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Comprehension is the skill Huckleberry so lacks. One would think with her vast library of dictionaries, she would look up the definition and possibly comprehend its meaning. Alas, that is way too much to ask.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, internet "sex" has broken up many a marriage. You are right LTL, one doesn't actually have to perform the act to break one's vows.


soloweygirl
for your information, Dictionaries are tools only, they need to be used to have value and obviously you are lacking in using such tools.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> At least you admit we appear united and smart. It's true. We are united, smart and lots of fun too.


AH, appearances are so deceiving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> What a busy bee you are! I had no idea your sweater would be so intricate, but I should have guessed. Thanks for the email.
> 
> Missed you. Glad you're back in the states.


Another failed attempt to get us to feign interest in Ingreid's proclaimed talent. You're a day late and a dollar short on that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Another failed attempt to get us to feign interest in Ingreid's proclaimed talent. You're a day late and a dollar short on that.


They huff and puff, but where is their defense of Obamacare?

Heard that Maureen Dowd is slamming the Clinton's in the news again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They huff and puff, but where is their defense of Obamacare?
> 
> Heard that Maureen Dowd is slamming the Clinton's in the news again.


I read her tirade. Sad when the Dems turn on themselves.

When the teamsters' president, Hoffa, wants nothing to do with ObamaNOCare and wants exemption status for all union employees, you know the law is horrific.

Even Obama recognizes the train wreck status of his law. BO keeps on surrendering and giving exemptions first to all his supporting corporations of his campaigns and then granting exemptions for all corps across the board for at least one year.

Too bad the Dems are too stupid to listen to their Union officials who are begging them to write their Congressmen and Senators to have them repeal ObamaCare for the entire Nation.

But, we all know, it doesn't look good to disgorge the law the President forced down their throats too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Another failed attempt to get us to feign interest in Ingreid's proclaimed talent. You're a day late and a dollar short on that.


She goes by 'Hucking' now.  No more Huckleberry and no more Ingried. We're still ignoring all, one and both.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She goes by 'Hucking' now.  No more Huckleberry and no more Ingried. We're still ignoring all, one and both.


got it


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read her tirade. Sad when the Dems turn on themselves.
> 
> When the teamsters' president, Hoffa, wants nothing to do with ObamaNOCare and wants exemption status for all union employees, you know the law is horrific.
> 
> ...


When Obama exempts all of his followers, then maybe the uninformed will finally admit that it was not about health care at all, but it was about the biggest tax our Country has ever had...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They huff and puff, but where is their defense of Obamacare?
> 
> Heard that Maureen Dowd is slamming the Clinton's in the news again.


Again you are spot on.. Last week in the New York Times they took a Look - See at the Clinton Foundation's fuzzy math. The comments from the oppressive progressive libs are not in lock step with Hillary and all of her worn-out baggage. I'm looking forward to her throwing her hat in the ring.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Again you are spot on.. Last week in the New York Times they took a Look - See at the Clinton Foundation's fuzzy math. The comments from the oppressive progressive libs are not in lock step with Hillary and all of her worn-out baggage. I'm looking forward to her throwing her hat in the ring.


They remind me of the male owl on the Geico commercial.........who hoo who hoo who hoo


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This explains a lot, Psorophora ciliate, more commonly called Galinipper, is a giant mosquito, twenty times larger than an average mosquito, with hairy legs, feeds day and night and it's bite feels like a stab has arrived in central Florida this summer and this one got lost somewhere in Indiana. Your name fits your personality perfectly and so far from reading this person's posts I believe their namesake probably has a much higher IQ but she did find more of her own kind to associate with and we don't have to be bothered with her. Typical and predictable all bluster and zap they are gone. One smack with the hand and bye bye little insect. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country. More to come.

http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-departm... - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.

I guess LTL either can't read or is too lazy. I posted this a while back but what do you expect from someone from the outback where she lives. Obviously, she is like the rest of the righties, a big mouth and a loud voice and nothing of substance. Oh my, they are zombies! Just as I had suspected!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She goes by 'Hucking' now.  No more Huckleberry and no more Ingried. We're still ignoring all, one and both.


KPG
HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country. More to come.
> 
> http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-departm... - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
> May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This explains a lot, Psorophora ciliate, more commonly called Galinipper, is a giant mosquito, twenty times larger than an average mosquito, with hairy legs, feeds day and night and it's bite feels like a stab has arrived in central Florida this summer and this one got lost somewhere in Indiana. Your name fits your personality perfectly and so far from reading this person's posts I believe their namesake probably has a much higher IQ but she did find more of her own kind to associate with and we don't have to be bothered with her. Typical and predictable all bluster and zap they are gone. One smack with the hand and bye bye little insect. Too funny! :lol:


CheekyBlighter
So very fitting. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Again you are spot on.. Last week in the New York Times they took a Look - See at the Clinton Foundation's fuzzy math. The comments from the oppressive progressive libs are not in lock step with Hillary and all of her worn-out baggage. I'm looking forward to her throwing her hat in the ring.


galinipper
sorry to burst your bubble, it was the foundation itself who called for checking all of the financial affairs. Nothing fuzzy about it. Straight forward. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

CheekyBlighter

Aren't THEY now in a jam with Ted Cruz having been born in Canada and he wants to become our President? NO DOUBT his Country of Birth is Canada. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> When Obama exempts all of his followers, then maybe the uninformed will finally admit that it was not about health care at all, but it was about the biggest tax our Country has ever had...


galinipper
dumb, aren't you. High income People used to pay 91% if Income Tax. Read before you write or you get stung by the galinipper.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> dumb, aren't you. High income People used to pay 91% if Income Tax. Read before you write or you get stung by the galinipper.


That maybe true, I don't think it was that high But it was JFK that drastically cut the tax rate. With the tax rate cuts so went away many deductions, such as deducting your car payment from your taxes. Therefore, lower rate, less deductions. So in Obamaworld, it is higher tax rates and no offsetting deductions.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This explains a lot, Psorophora ciliate, more commonly called Galinipper, is a giant mosquito, twenty times larger than an average mosquito, with hairy legs, feeds day and night and it's bite feels like a stab has arrived in central Florida this summer and this one got lost somewhere in Indiana. Your name fits your personality perfectly and so far from reading this person's posts I believe their namesake probably has a much higher IQ but she did find more of her own kind to associate with and we don't have to be bothered with her. Typical and predictable all bluster and zap they are gone. One smack with the hand and bye bye little insect. Too funny! :lol:


CheekyBlighter
Nice to see you back. 
A trip to Lincoln Memorial is enlightening and was very emotional for me.
Met really nice People there.
Want to go there again.
Will be a while since I have lots of things to take care of right now.
It sure is easier to come into this World than to leave it.
Ingried


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This explains a lot, Psorophora ciliate, more commonly called Galinipper, is a giant mosquito, twenty times larger than an average mosquito, with hairy legs, feeds day and night and it's bite feels like a stab has arrived in central Florida this summer and this one got lost somewhere in Indiana. Your name fits your personality perfectly and so far from reading this person's posts I believe their namesake probably has a much higher IQ but she did find more of her own kind to associate with and we don't have to be bothered with her. Typical and predictable all bluster and zap they are gone. One smack with the hand and bye bye little insect. Too funny! :lol:


I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


Now don't hold back, tell us how you really feel


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Now don't hold back, tell us how you really feel


I hate that when I hold back, don't you.....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good night to you Lakes have a great evening.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


It's a bullseye... and good night KPG, keep the peace in your heart.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


Definition of BLIGHT

1
a : a disease or injury of plants marked by the formation of lesions, withering, and death of parts (as leaves and tubers)
b : an organism (as an insect or a fungus) that causes blight
2
: something that frustrates plans or hopes
3
: something that impairs or destroys
4
: a deteriorated condition <urban blight>


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It is all about the GNP and always has been. Especially after the Clintons discovered how much of the economy it represented. They wanted to get their dirty hands on it and it seems they have succeeded. Healthcare is just a ploy.



galinipper said:


> When Obama exempts all of his followers, then maybe the uninformed will finally admit that it was not about health care at all, but it was about the biggest tax our Country has ever had...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

But without his birth certificate who's to know?



Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> 
> Aren't THEY now in a jam with Ted Cruz having been born in Canada and he wants to become our President? NO DOUBT his Country of Birth is Canada. Got to love it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> But without his birth certificate who's to know?


His mother was born in Delaware,so she is an American citizen. Therefore Cruz is a citizen.

For all the libs that attacked 'the birthers' this will be interesting to see how they justify this attack on him


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the information, Cheeky. How fitting! Did she know the definition before she chose the user name?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> This explains a lot, Psorophora ciliate, more commonly called Galinipper, is a giant mosquito, twenty times larger than an average mosquito, with hairy legs, feeds day and night and it's bite feels like a stab has arrived in central Florida this summer and this one got lost somewhere in Indiana. Your name fits your personality perfectly and so far from reading this person's posts I believe their namesake probably has a much higher IQ but she did find more of her own kind to associate with and we don't have to be bothered with her. Typical and predictable all bluster and zap they are gone. One smack with the hand and bye bye little insect. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Cheeky. I agree. The nomination is hers if she wants it. I'd be proud to have her as President.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the many reasons I will be supporting Hillary Clinton for President and this is only one of her accomplishments as Secretary of State. She thinks outside of the box and is not afraid to do things her way when she knows that so many of the old ways don't work. The world is rapidly changing and she is acutely aware of this and how to deal with these changes. It's her time to lead our country. More to come.
> 
> http://religionandpolitics.org/2013/05/08/since-hillary-clintons-tenure-the-state-departm... - 57k - Cached - Similar pages
> May 8, 2013 ... Since Hillary Clinton's Tenure, the State Department Has Pursued ... down as secretary of state, the media rushed to analyze her achievements.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For the love of Pete, you couldn't make this up.



Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> 
> Aren't THEY now in a jam with Ted Cruz having been born in Canada and he wants to become our President? NO DOUBT his Country of Birth is Canada. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


KPG
don't you love it when someone has an Avatar knitpresentgifts and can never show any knitting they have done. Keep posting


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> But without his birth certificate who's to know?


RUKnitting
where have you been hiding, we have known it for some time and he had no choice any longer but to confirm it. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


KPG
with your Kindergarten mentality I can see clearly how you had a thought like that. Glad to hear that you have some thoughts at least now and then. Where is the roadmap to Heaven and Hell, the places you are so sure of and I question? Not to be found of course. Tough to find something that does not exist.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It's a bullseye... and good night KPG, keep the peace in your heart.


galinipper
KPG and peace in her Heart? Your joke for the day I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Definition of BLIGHT
> 
> 1
> a : a disease or injury of plants marked by the formation of lesions, withering, and death of parts (as leaves and tubers)
> ...


lovethelake
finally using the Dictionary? What took you so long? Now try to be original. Taking your marching orders from KPG? Since when do you take the low road? FF knows you otherwise.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks, Cheeky. I agree. The nomination is hers if she wants it. I'd be proud to have her as President.


damemary
She will get my vote. She will outdo any and all of the prev. Lady Leaders anywhere in the World. And I really liked Golda Meir.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> For the love of Pete, you couldn't make this up.


damemary
let the fun begin. JMAJ. Got to love it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


Oh my gosh! It's KPG's husband in that picture!! Looks like he left his drums for the majorette job! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nice to have you back, Cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've often thought how foolish to choose a name like 'blighter.' I think you nailed it as she does march in lock-step with BO.


And how does your husband march? Is that him in the photo that galinipper posted? Must be.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


You really are so ignorant. You don't have a clue what a Cheeky Blighter is. Just make it up as you go along and show us how stupid you really are. You do amuse me and at the same time disgust me. I really have to wonder about anyone who thinks so little of herself that she compares herself to an insect and one that does not even serve any useful purpose. You and LTL are like two cozy little peas in a pod. Both of you are dumb as stumps just like the rest of the right wing zealots. Feel free to entertain us. It seems to be your only talent and you aren't even to good at that. You really must try harder. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hate that when I hold back, don't you.....


Yes, me too as here is one for the lefties:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Now don't hold back, tell us how you really feel


As usual, just showing how little you know. You really need to get away from that swamp you call a lake and maybe you will learn something. I guess you and GN are a couple now. How sweet. A couple of what has yet to be determined. I won't post a photo of myself as you would be so jealous of my beauty. I couldn't be that unkind even to the two of you you have so few talents as it is. LTL I think the swamp has caused your brain to become water logged and GN, well how big a brain could a tiny insect have? Right? :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And how does your husband march? Is that him in the photo that galinipper posted? Must be.


I bet you are right, Patty. It's her husband! All those righties share the same brain Patty and they still come up short. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> KPG and peace in her Heart? Your joke for the day I guess.


Yes, this fits:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nice to have you back, Cheeky!


I see the ughs are out tonight, Patty. Erping up their usual diet of assorted stupid and unenlightened remarks. Too funny. You couldn't invent such a bunch of maladjusted people and they flock together towards the LOLL like moths to a flame they are so envious of us. Too bad goof balls. The ship has sailed and you got left behind sitting on the dock in the bay, just wasting time. I do like a good Otis Redding tune. Cheeky is going to go slow dance with her partner now. We are a beautiful couple and such good dancers, it's like we are floating on air.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> damemary
> Mr. Romney a source of lively Conversations during my stay in Europe.
> 
> I shall report about it sometime.


This is for you old friend as I'm sure you were kicked off then came back as Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A very poor attempt at humor.



galinipper said:


> I do love a good laugh, Blighter/ a disliked or contemptible person, pushover, fallguy,dupe,chump,a worthless person,a person whose behavior is offensive to others, and these are just the definitions, the synonyms are brutal, blight is a plant disease but it's treatable...and if that isn't enough you have that cheeky thing. So I would say you are Blighter with big fat wrinkled cheeks. I don't have an exact picture to post, but this should be close enough :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my gosh! It's KPG's husband in that picture!! Looks like he left his drums for the majorette job! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


BrattyPatty
now we know. It seems he is showing her how she always has her head up her rear end, which we can confirm.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is for you old friend as I'm sure you were kicked off then came back as Huck!


Janeway
now we know for sure what sort of company you keep. Sure, you are sure. Try to convince yourself of nothing. Have a nice day. Sons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this fits:


Janeway
oh those holy rollers sure know how to work they ways around the words in the good Book just to get rich.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> A very poor attempt at humor.


galinipper
I think KPG is losing her position.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> now we know. It seems he is showing her how she always has her head up her rear end, which we can confirm.


I thought you were a nice person so can't you say something nice for a change? You have been nice in the past so try it again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks, Cheeky. I agree. The nomination is hers if she wants it. I'd be proud to have her as President.


Don't you libs and progs have anyone else to go up against Hillary? Is the well dry and that's all that's left? If Hillary continues at this campaigning pace, she will burn herself out long before election time. If that's the case, you guys need to start looking to fill the void.

These mini series that are being made about Hillary should have all future/potential candidates really PO'd. Hillary will be getting an advantage over all others that is not fair to anyone planning on running in 2016. Why aren't there any Dems speaking up? Is every Dem that afraid of Hillary and her people they are letting this slide?

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You really are so ignorant. You don't have a clue what a Cheeky Blighter is. Just make it up as you go along and show us how stupid you really are. You do amuse me and at the same time disgust me. I really have to wonder about anyone who thinks so little of herself that she compares herself to an insect and one that does not even serve any useful purpose. You and LTL are like two cozy little peas in a pod. Both of you are dumb as stumps just like the rest of the right wing zealots. Feel free to entertain us. It seems to be your only talent and you aren't even to good at that. You really must try harder. :lol:


Did the 8th graders let you join the mean girls' club this year? Keep practicing, your tirade needs work.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Mindblowing: 252 Well-Cited Examples of Obama Corruption, Cronyism, Lying & Lawbreaking 
This is a mind-blowingly good compendium of all the outrageousness that the Obama administration has inflicted on the American people over its five disastrous years in one long, tidy, well-sourced list.
There are many reasons to believe this administration is the worst in American history; but without even getting into all that, this is a real slap upside the head for historians who are fantasizing about President Obamas face being etched on Mt. Rushmore someday.
It also vindicates those citizens who oppose the president and have been called everything from hyper-partisan ignoramuses to foul-mouthed epithets that one cannot repeat even in impolite company. And, this list proves that those people who willfully disregard everything this president has done to damage this nation are the ones blinded by their ideology.
Theres a lot of intriguing information below, and after testing the links, it is well-sourced. Grab a cappuccino and browse this crazy list, because it has something new and outrageous for everybody. The first hundred entries in the list are copied in full with public permission from the blog Dan from Squirrel Hill:
1) Carried out military interventionism in Libya without Congressional approval 
In June 2011, U.S. Congressman Dennis Kucinich (D-Ohio) said that Obama had violated the Constitution when he launched military operations in Libya without Congressional approval.
2) Gave a no-bid contract to Halliburton  just like Bush did 
In May 2010, it was reported that the Obama administration had selected KBR, a former subsidiary of Halliburton, for a no-bid contract worth as much as $568 million through 2011, just hours after the Justice Department had said it would pursue a lawsuit accusing the Houston-based company of using kickbacks to get foreign contracts.
3) Has an administration full of lobbyists, after promising he wouldnt have any 
While running for President, Obama had promised that, unlike Bush, he would not have any lobbyists working in his administration. However, by February 2010, he had more than 40 lobbyists working in his administration.
4) Has close ties to Wall St., but pretends to support Occupy Wall St. 
Although Obama claims to support the Occupy Wall St. movement, the truth is that he has raised more money from Wall St. than any other candidate during the last 20 years. In early 2012, Obama held a fundraiser where Wall St. investment bankers and hedge fund managers each paid $35,800 to attend. In October 2011, Obama hired Broderick Johnson, a longtime Wall Street lobbyist, to be his new senior campaign adviser. Johnson had worked as a lobbyist for JP Morgan Chase, Bank of America, Fannie Mae, Comcast, Microsoft, and the oil industry.
5) Broke his promise to close Guantanamo Bay 
Obama broke his promise to close Guantanamo Bay.
6) Supported the $700 billion TARP corporate-welfare bailout just like Bush 
While Senator, Obama voted for the $700 billion TARP bank bailout bill. The bailout rewarded irresponsible and illegal behavior. It redirected resources from more productive uses to less productive uses. It punished the hard working taxpayers who had played by the rules and obeyed the law. It created horrible incentives, and sent the wrong message. The bailout was evil because it rewarded the bad people and punished the good people. No society that does this can expect to remain free or prosperous. Instead of bailing out these corrupt corporations, we should have let them cease to exist, like we did with Enron.
7) Waged the biggest war against medical marijuana of any president, which was the opposite of what he had promised 
In May 2008, Obama campaign spokesperson Ben LaBolt said that Obama would end DEA raids on medical marijuana in states where its legal. Also in 2008, Obama said that he supported the basic concept of using medical marijuana for the same purposes and with the same controls as other drugs and that he was not going to be using Justice Department resources to try to circumvent state laws.
However, in February 2010, DEA agents raided a medical marijuana grower in Highlands Ranch in Colorado, a state where medical marijuana is legal. Also in February 2010, DEA agents raided a medical marijuana dispensary in Culver City in California, a state where medical marijuana is legal. In July 2010, the DEA raided at least four medical marijuana growers in San Diego, California. Also in July 2010, the DEA raided a medical marijuana facility in Covelo, California. Then in September 2010, the DEA conducted raids on at least five medical marijuana dispensaries in Las Vegas, Nevada, where medical marijuana is legal. In 2011, the DEA conducted raids on medical marijuana in Seattle, Washington, West Hollywood, California, and Helena, Montana, all places where it is legal. In April 2012, the DEA carried out several raids on medical marijuana in Oakland, California.
In February 2012, Rolling Stone magazine wrote that Obamas war against medical marijuana went far beyond anything undertaken by George W. Bush. In April 2012, Mother Jones magazine wrote: The president campaigned on the promise that hed stop federal raids on medical marijuana operations that were in compliance with state laws, a vow that Attorney General Eric Holder repeated after the election. But then the Obama administration raided more than 100 dispensaries in its first three years and is now poised to outpace the Bush administrations crackdown record. In May 2012, the Washington Post wrote: Obama has become more hostile to medical marijuana patients than any president in U.S. history. In May 2012, U.S. Congressperson Nancy Pelosi (D-California) said she had strong concerns about Obamas forced closure of five medical marijuana facilities in Pelosis congressional district. In April 2012, commenting on Obamas crackdown on medical marijuana, U.S. Congressman Barney Frank (D-Massachusetts) said, Im very disappointed They look more like the Bush administration than the Clinton administration.
In July 2012, federal prosecutors filed civil forfeiture actions against Harborside Health Center, a medical marijuana dispensary in Oakland, CA, which claims to be the worlds largest, and which claims to serve more than 100,000 medical marijuana patients. In April 2012, federal agents raided Oaksterdam University, an educational institution in Oakland, CA, which teaches people about medical marijuana. In April 2012, federal agents raided a medical marijuana facility which had been serving 1,500 patients near Lake Elsinore, CA. In June 2012, the Obama administration filed asset-forfeiture lawsuits against two landlords who rented their buildings to medical marijuana stores in Santa Fe Springs, CA. The Obama administration also sent warning letters which threatened similar legal action to dozens of other, nearby landlords. During the first seven months of 2012, the DEA shut down 40 medical marijuana dispensaries in Colorado, all of which had been operating in compliance with state and local law.
In July 2013, the DEA conducted multiple medical marijuana raids in Washington state, including the cities of Olympia, Tacoma, and Seattle.
In May 2012, ABC News reported that during Obamas youth, he often smoked large quantities of recreational marijuana. Obamas marijuana smoking wasnt even medical  it was recreational. And yet now, he is taking large scale, widespread action to prevent people with AIDS, cancer, multiple sclerosis, glaucoma, and other illnesses, who have prescriptions from their doctors, from using their prescription medicine  how cold hearted can a person be?
8) Nominated a six-time tax cheater to head the government agency that enforces the tax laws 
Obama nominated Timothy Geithner, a repeat tax cheater, to head the government agency that enforces the tax laws.
Prior to his nomination, Geithner had:
1) Illegally failed to pay more than $34,000 in social security and medicare taxes
2) Illegally declared the cost of his childrens summer camp as a form of day care.
3) Illegally failed to pay the early withdrawal penalty when he took money out of his retirement plan
4) Illegally declared non-eligible items as a charitable deduction
5) Illegally declared something which was ineligible as a small business deduction
6) Illegally declared utility expenses which had actually been for his personal use
9) Gave tax dollars to AIG executives, then pretended to be outraged about it 
Obama signed a stimulus bill that spent money on bonuses for AIG executives. Prior to signing this bill, Obama had said, when Im president, I will go line by line to make sure that we are not spending money unwisely. However, after reading line by line and signing the stimulus bill that protected the AIG bonuses, Obama pretended to be shocked and outraged at the bonuses, and said, Under these circumstances, its hard to understand how derivative traders at A.I.G. warranted any bonuses at all, much less $165 million in extra pay How do they justify this outrage to the taxpayers who are keeping the company afloat? and also said that he would pursue every single legal avenue to block these bonuses.
10) Expanded Bushs unconstitutional government faith based programs
Obama expanded the federal governments faith based programs which had been started by President George W. Bush.
11) Supported Bushs unconstitutional Patriot Act
In May 2011, Obama signed a renewal of the Patriot Act.
12) Increased the national debt more in one term than Bush did in two 
The national debt increased more during Obamas first three years and two months than it did during all eight years of George W. Bushs presidency.
13) Agrees with Bushs support of unconstitutional, indefinite detention of U.S. citizens without filing any charges
In December 2011, ACLU executive director Anthony D. Romero criticized Obama for signing a bill that gave the U.S. government the power to indefinitely detain U.S. citizens without any charges being filed or any trial taking place.
14) Agrees with Bushs support of unconstitutional, warrantless wiretapping
President Obama has defended warrantless wiretapping.
15) Avoided prosecution of Wall. St criminals
Although Obama had promised to prosecute Wall St. criminals, during his entire first term, his administration did not file any criminal charges against any of the top financial executives.
16) Had four U.S. citizens killed without judicial process
Obama had four U.S. citizens killed without judicial process.
The ACLU accused Obama of violating the U.S. Constitution for doing this.
U.S. Congressman Ron Paul (R-TX) said that Obamas actions might be an impeachable offense.
17) Ordered private company to fire 1,000 employees
In 2011, after Boeing had hired 1,000 new employees to work at its new factory in South Carolina, the Obama administration ordered Boeing to shut down the factory, because the factory was non-union.
18) Stole money from retired teachers and police officers
During the Chrysler bankruptcy, Obama violated the Fifth Amendment and more than 150 years of bankruptcy law by illegally treating secured creditors worse than unsecured creditors. Some of these secured creditors were retired teachers and police officers from Indiana. Richard A. Epstein, a law professor at New York University School of Law, wrote, Upsetting this fixed hierarchy among creditors is just an illegal taking of property from one group of creditors for the benefit of another, which should be struck down on both statutory and constitutional grounds. Todd Zywicki, Professor of Law at George Mason University School of Law, wrote that Obamas treatment of secured creditors was dangerous to the rule of law. The Economist wrote that Obamas actions could establish a terrible precedent. Bankruptcy exists to sort legal claims on assets. If it becomes a tool of social policy, who will then lend to struggling firms in which the government has a political interest? Francis Cianfrocca, the CEO of Bayshore Networks, wrote that Obamas actions were an astonishingly reckless abrogation of contract law that will introduce a new level of uncertainty into business transactions at all levels, and make wealth generation more difficult going forward An extraordinary uncertainty has been created when the most powerful man in the world can rewrite contracts and choose winners and losers in private negotiations as he sees fit. Since this is an unquantifiable uncertainty, and not a quantifiable risk, its effect on business and investor confidence will be large and unpredictable. As in the 1930s, a time when government also cavalierly rewrote private contracts, the prudent approach for business will be to invest minimally and wait for another administration.
19) Supported release of convicted mass murderer 
In 2010, Obama supported releasing Lockerbie bomber Abdel Baset al-Megrahi (who had been convicted of murdering 270 people) from prison.
20) Illegally put thousands of guns into hands of criminals
In Operation Fast and Furious, the Obama administration ordered gun storeowners to illegally sell thousands of guns to criminals.
21) Fired Inspector General for discovering that Obamas friend had embezzled government funds
In June 2009, Obama fired Inspector General Gerald Walpin, after Walpin accused Sacramento mayor Kevin Johnson, an Obama supporter, of misuse of AmeriCorps funding to pay for school-board political activities. In a letter to Congress, the White House said that Walpin was fired because he was confused, disoriented, unable to answer questions and exhibited other behavior that led the Board to question his capacity to serve. A bipartisan group of 145 current and former public officials, attorneys, and legal scholars signed a letter that was sent to the White House, which defended Walpin, said the criticisms of him were not true, and said that his firing was politically motivated. The letter can be read here.
22) Lied about putting health care negotiations on C-SPAN
Although Obama had made a campaign promise to have all of the health care reform negotiations broadcast on C-SPAN, he broke that promise after he was elected.
The secrecy of these negotiations was so strong that U.S. Congresswoman and Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-California) said, We have to pass the bill so that you can find out what is in it.
23) Lied about letting people keep their health insurance 
Before Obamacare was passed, Obama said:
No matter how we reform health care, we will keep this promise to the American people If you like your health care plan, youll be able to keep your health care plan, period. No one will take it away, no matter what. Also before Obamacare was passed, Obama said:
Here is a guarantee that Ive made. If you have insurance that you like, then you will be able to keep that insurance. However, after Obamacare was passed, the Congressional Budget Office said that the law would cause seven million people to lose their employer provided insurance.
After Obamacare was passed, 1199SEIU United Healthcare Workers East announced that it would drop health insurance for the children of more than 30,000 low-wage home attendants. Mitra Behroozi, executive director of benefit and pension funds for 1199SEIU stated
 new federal health-care reform legislation requires plans with dependent coverage to expand that coverage up to age 26 meeting this new requirement would be financially impossible. Also, after Obamacare was passed, the Franciscan University of Steubenville dropped its coverage in response to the law.
Universal Orlando dropped its coverage for part time employees in response to Obamacare.
In addition, after Obamacare was passed, Forbes reported
The House Ways and Means Committee has released a new report that sheds light onto how Obamacare incentivizes companies to dump their workers onto the new laws subsidized exchanges. Also after Obamacare was passed, MSN reported
The Affordable Care Act mandate most commonly known as Obamacare has some tight stipulations that, CNN says, are forcing health care companies to rip up most of their current plans and draft new ones that comply. According to a University of Chicago study, just about half of the individual health care plans currently on the market wont cut it once key provisions of the Affordable Care Act kick in next year. Furthermore, it was reported that Obamacare would cause 58,000 Aetna and UnitedHealth Group customers in California to lose their insurance.
In response to Obamacare, some employers have dropped coverage for their employees spouses.
The chain of Wegmans supermarkets cancelled the policies of its part time employees in response to Obamacare.
In July 2013, leaders of the Teamsters, UFCW, and UNITE-HERE sent a letter to Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi which said that Obamacare
will shatter not only our hard-earned health benefits these restrictions will make non-profit plans like ours unsustainable we can no longer stand silent in the face of elements of the Affordable Care Act that will destroy the very health and wellbeing of our members along with millions of other hardworking Americans
24) Lied about the cost of Obamacare 
Before Obamacare was passed, Obama promised
I will not sign a plan that adds one dime to our deficits  either now or in the future. I will not sign it if it adds one dime to the deficit, now or in the future, period. And to prove that Im serious, there will be a provision in this plan that requires us to come forward with more spending cuts if the savings we promised dont materialize. However, after Obama signed it, the Washington Post reported that it would add more than $340 billion to the budget deficit over the next decade.
In March 2012, the Congressional Budget Office said that over the next decade, Obamacare would cost twice as much as what Obama had promised.
In May 2013, it was reported that Obamacares program for high risk patients was more expensive than what Obama had promised.
25) Gave tax dollars to campaign contributors and lobbyists, and falsely claimed the money was for green energy
In 2009 the Obama administration gave $535 million to Solyndra, claiming that it would create 4,000 new jobs. However, instead of creating those 4,000 new jobs, the company went bankrupt. It was later revealed that the companys shareholders and executives had made substantial donations to Obamas campaign, that the company had spent a large sum of money on lobbying, and that Solyndra executives had had many meetings with White House officials.
It was also revealed that the Obama administration had already been aware of Solyndras financial troubles. For example, according to the companys security filings in 2009, the company had been selling its product for less than the cost of production. In 2010, Obama visited the Solyndra factory and cited it as a role model for his stimulus program, saying Its here that companies like Solyndra are leading the way toward a brighter and more prosperous future. The Washington Post wrote of this, Administration officials and outside advisers warned that President Obama should consider dropping plans to visit a solar startup company in 2010 because its mounting financial problems might ultimately embarrass the White House. Solyndra was a private company, but had been planning to use its government loans as a means of going public  so when Obama knowingly overstated the companys condition in order to help his friends at Solyndra, he broke the same law that Martha Stewart had been sent to prison for breaking.
In September 2011, federal agents visited the homes of Brian Harrison, the companys CEO, and Chris Gronet, the companys founder, to examine computer files and documents. Also in September 2011, the U.S. Treasury Department launched an investigation.
On September 13, 2011, the Washington Post reported on emails which showed that the Obama administration had tried to rush federal reviewers to approve the loan so Vice President Joe Biden could announce it at a September 2009 groundbreaking for the companys factory. The company was a hallmark of President Obamas plan to support clean energy technologies.
The New York Times reported that government auditors and industry analysts had faulted the Obama administration for failing to properly evaluate the companys business proposals, as well as for failing to take note of troubling signs which were already evident. In addition, Frank Rusco, a program director at the Government Accountability Office, had found that the preliminary loan approval had been granted before officials had completed the legally mandated evaluations of the company.
The New York Times quoted Shyam Mehta, a senior analyst at GTM Research, as saying There was just too much misplaced zeal at the Department of Energy for this company. Among 143 companies that had expressed an interest in getting a loan guarantee, Solyndra was the first one to get approval. During the period when Solyndras loan guarantee was under review, the company had spent nearly $1.8 million on lobbying. Tim Harris, the CEO of Solopower, a different solar panel company which had obtained a $197 million loan guarantee, told the New York Times that his company had never considered spending any money on lobbying, and that It was made clear to us early in the process that that was clearly verboten We were told that it was not only not helpful but it was not acceptable.
The Washington Post reported that Solyndra had used some of the loan money to purchase new equipment which it never used, and then sold that new equipment, still in its plastic wrap, for pennies on the dollar. Former Solyndra engineer Lindsey Eastburn told the Washington Post, After we got the loan guarantee, they were just spending money left and right Because we were doing well, nobody cared. Because of that infusion of money, it made people sloppy.
On September 29, 2011, the Washington Post reported that the Obama administration had continued to allow Solyndra to receive taxpayer money even after it had defaulted on its $535 million loan.
On October 7, 2011, The Washington Post reported that newly revealed emails showed that Energy Department officials had been warned that their plan to help Solyndra by restructuring the loan might be illegal, and should be cleared with the Justice Department first. However, Energy Department officials moved ahead with the restructuring anyway, with a new deal that would repay company investors before taxpayers if the company were to default. The emails showed concerns within the Obama administration about the legality of the Energy Departments actions. In addition, an Energy Department stimulus adviser, Steve Spinner, had pushed for the loan, despite having recused himself because his wifes law firm had done work for the company.
In January 2012, CBS News reported that Solyndra had thrown millions of dollars worth of brand new glass tubes into garbage dumpsters, where they ended up being shattered. Solyndra told CBS that it had conducted an exhaustive search for buyers of the glass tubes, and that no one had wanted them. However, CBS discovered that Solyndra had not offered the glass tubes for sale at either one of its two asset auctions that took place in 2011. In addition, David Lucky, a buyer and seller of such equipment, told CBS that he would have bought the tubes if he had had a chance to do so. Greg Smestad, a solar scientist who had consulted for the Department of Energy, also agreed that the tubes had value, and had asked Solyndra to donate any unwanted tubes to Santa Clara University. Smestad stated, That really makes me sad Those tubes represent intellectual investment. These could have had a better value to do public good. I think they owed the U.S. taxpayer that.
In April 2012, CBS News reported that Solyndra had left a substantial amount of toxic waste at its abandoned facility in Milpitas, California.
Solyndra was not the only green energy company involved in this type of fraud. After Obama gave Raser Technologies $33 million to build a power plant, the company declared bankruptcy, and owed $1.5 million in back taxes. After Obama gave Abound Solar, Inc. a $400 million loan guarantee to build photovoltaic panel factories, the company halted production and laid off 180 employees. After Obama gave Beacon Power a $43 million loan guarantee to build green energy storage, the company filed for bankruptcy. After Obama approved $2.1 billion in loan guarantees for Solar Trust of America so it could build solar power plants, the company filed for bankruptcy.
Although Obama stated that all of the green energy companies that received taxpayer money were chosen based solely on their merits, the truth is that 71% of these grants and loans went to Obama donors and fundraisers, who raised $457,834 for his campaign, and were later approved for grants and loans totaling more than $11 billion. By November 2011, the Energy Departments inspector general had begun more than 100 criminal investigations related to Obamas stimulus. Although an independent review said that Obama had not done anything wrong, it was later reported that Herbert M. Allison Jr., the person who had conducted this independent review, donated $52,500 to Obamas campaign.
26) Had off the record meetings with lobbyists
In June 2010, the New York Times reported that Obama administration officials had held hundreds of meetings with lobbyists at coffee houses near the White House, in order to avoid the disclosure requirements for White House visitors, and that these meetings reveal a disconnect between the Obama administrations public rhetoric  with Mr. Obama himself frequently thrashing big industries battalions of lobbyists as enemies of reform  and the administrations continuing, private dealings with them.
27) Falsely claimed to believe in public education
Although Obama said, We need to uphold the ideal of public education, he expressed his true opinion of Americas public education system by sending his own children to private schools while living in Chicago and Washington D.C.
28) Had armed SWAT agents raid a law-abiding guitar factory because it was owned by a Republican
President Obama had armed SWAT agents raid the Gibson guitar factory, ordered the employees to leave, and seized guitars and other property from the factory  and all of this happened without any charges being filed.
It was later reported that Gibson had not broken any U.S. laws.
Obamas so-called justification for the raid was that Gibson had broken environmental laws from India regarding the imported wood that Gibson had been using.
However, Gibson claimed that it had not broken any Indian laws  and no charges were filed against it.
In addition, it was also reported that Henry E. Juszkiewicz, the CEO of Gibson, was a Republican donor.
Meanwhile, C.F. Martin & Company, Gibsonss competitor, had used the exact same imported wood, but had not gotten raided. Chris Martin IV, the CEO of Martin, was a Democratic donor.
29) Shut down Amish farm
In February 2012, Obama shut down an Amish farm for selling unpasteurized milk across state lines, even though the customers were happy with what they were buying.
30) Rewarded his fundraisers by giving them federal jobs
Although Obama had promised to have the most sweeping ethics reform in history, and had often criticized the role of money in politics, the truth is that after he was elected, he gave administration jobs to more than half of his 47 biggest fundraisers.
31) Ignored constitutional requirements for appointees
In February 2009, U.S. Senator Robert Byrd (D-West Virginia) expressed concern that Obamas dozens of czars might violate the U.S. Constitution, because they were not approved by the U.S. Senate. U.S. Senator Russ Feingold (D-Wisconsin) expressed a similar concern in September 2009.
32) Gave tax dollars to corrupt private contractors
While Obama was a state Senator in Illinois, he used tax dollars to build 504 units of slum housing, which had mice and backed up sewage. Federal inspectors graded the condition of the housing so bad that the buildings faced demolition.
33) Used tax dollars to glorify murderers
The Obama administration spent $1.6 million to restore graffiti that glorified communist murderers Che Guevara and Fidel Castro.
34) Falsely claimed that the U.S. Supreme Court had never overturned any laws that had been passed by Congress
Despite having taught constitutional law at one of the most prestigious law schools in the country, in April 2012 Obama falsely claimed that the U.S. Supreme Court had never overturned any laws that had been passed by Congress.
35) Supported new bailouts for speculators who caused housing bubble
In March 2012, Obama announced a new set of bailouts for speculators who had caused the housing bubble.
36) Spent $205,075 of taxpayer money on a shrubbery which nurseries sell for $16
As part of his economic stimulus, Obama spent $205,075 of taxpayer money to relocate and care for a single specimen of Arctostaphylos franciscana, a shrubbery which nurseries sell for $16.
37) Spent taxpayer money to see if using cocaine helped rats to enjoy the music of Miles Davis 
Obamas administration funded a study to see whether or not rats enjoyment of the music of Miles Davis was increased when the rats were high on cocaine.
38) Tried to outlaw family farms
In April 2012, the Obama administration proposed new regulations which would prohibit farm children under 18 from working at grain elevators, silos, feed lots, stockyards, and livestock auctions, as well as from storing, marketing and transporting farm product raw materials. Critics claimed that this would prevent children from the common practice of working on their friends and relatives farms, and that farm children did not need help from a community organizer in Washington.
39) Auctioned off ambassadorship to the Netherlands
In April 2012, Obama nominated Timothy Broas, who had bundled more than $500,000 for Obamas 2012 campaign, to be U.S. ambassador to the Netherlands.
40) Claimed that written tests are a form of racial discrimination
The Obama administration accused fire and police departments in Jacksonville, Florida, New York City, and Dayton, Ohio of racial discrimination because they required potential firefighters and police officers to take a written test. Ten real examples of these racist questions from the New York test can be read here.
41) Made the TSA even more abusive and ridiculous than it had been under Bush 
The Obama administration gave a very invasive patdown to a three-year-old boy in a wheelchair, which caused the boy to tremble in fear. The Obama administration gave an aggressive patdown to a seven-year-old girl with cerebral palsy. The Obama administration said that a four-year-old girl was a high security threat. The Obama administration placed an 18-month-old girl on its no fly list. The Obama administration gave a patdown to Henry Kissinger. The Obama administration forced a 95-year-old cancer patient to remove her adult diaper and fly without it. The Obama administration ripped open the urostomy bag of a 61-year-old bladder cancer survivor, and forced him to fly covered in his own urine.
42) Illegally demanded monetary payment for Freedom of Information Act request 
The Obama administration demanded that the Goldwater Institute pay $78,935.80 before it would share public records which it had requested under the Freedom of Information Act.
43) Fined public school $15,000 for selling soda
The Obama administration fined a high school $15,000 for selling soda to students during lunch.
44) Conducted dangerous and illegal scientific experiments on people
From January 2010 through June 2011, the Obama administration conducted illegal scientific experiments which exposed 42 people to dangerous levels of toxins.
45) Gave middle finger to Vietnam veterans, their families, and their friends
On Memorial Day 2012, Obama prevented Vietnam veterans and their friends and families from visiting the Vietnam memorial for seven hours, so Obama could have his picture taken.
46) Had the government take 60.8% ownership of General Motors
In July 2009, Obama had the government take 60.8% ownership of General Motors, and fired the CEO.
47) Forced banks to give mortgages to people who could not afford to pay them back
While working as a community organizer, Obama filed lawsuits which forced banks to give mortgages to people with bad credit and low incomes. As a result, many of these people ended up defaulting on their mortgages. As their attorney, Obama collected $23,000 in legal fees for himself.
Then in April 2013, during Obamas second term as President, the Washington Post reported that President Obama was still pressuring banks to make home loans to people with weaker credit.
48) Stole money from retired Delphi employees
In 2009, Obama eliminated the pensions of 20,000 retired Delphi employees.
49) Used taxpayer money to buy soda for $3.40 per can
During Obamas presidency, the federal government repeatedly purchased soda for a cost of $3.40 per can. Obama did not express any desire to switch to a cheaper seller, such as Costco, amazon.com, or Wal-Mart  or to an even still cheaper seller such as a wholesaler. Instead, Obama repeatedly forced taxpayers to pay these outrageous prices for soda.
50) Paid $7 million per household to connect people to the internet 
Obamas stimulus paid to connect some households in Montana to the internet, at a cost of $7 million per household.
51) Had a double standard for Bain Capital
Although Obama criticized Mitt Romney for his involvement with Bain Capital, Obama hired Jeff Zients, a former consultant at Bain (and who had an estimated personal wealth of $200 million) to be his budget director.
52) Broke promise to teen campaign volunteers
Obama had promised to his teen campaign volunteers that if they each spent nine hours going door to door on Obamas behalf, he would invite them to attend his speech of September 6, 2012. However, after the teens did the volunteer work, Obama broke his promise. One of these volunteers, Madeline Frank, age 16, of Charlotte, North Carolina, said of this Ive been looking forward to this for a really long time. I am just feeling really let down and like bummed. It was kind of my dream to see him speak, so definitely really sad.
53) Falsely claimed to know more about Judaism than any other President 
Obama falsely claimed to know more about Judaism than any other President.
54) Exempted wind farms from the penalties that other electric producers get for killing birds 
In May 2013, NPR reported:
The Obama administration has charged oil companies for drowning birds in their waste pits, and power companies for electrocuting birds on power lines.
But the administration has never fined or prosecuted a wind-energy company, even those that flout the law repeatedly.
What it boils down to is this: If you electrocute an eagle, that is bad, but if you chop it to pieces, that is OK, said Tim Eicher, a former U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service enforcement agent based in Cody.
More than 573,000 birds are killed by the countrys wind farms each year, including 83,000 hunting birds such as hawks, falcons and eagles, according to an estimate published in March in the peer-reviewed Wildlife Society Bulletin.
Nearly all the birds being killed are protected under federal environmental laws, which prosecutors have used to generate tens of millions of dollars in fines and settlements from businesses, including oil and gas companies, over the past five years.
Wind farms are clusters of turbines as tall as 30-story buildings, with spinning rotors as wide as a passenger jets wingspan. Though the blades appear to move slowly, they can reach speeds up to 170 mph at the tips, creating tornado-like vortexes.
Flying eagles behave like drivers texting on their cellphones; they dont look up. As they scan for food, they dont notice the industrial turbine blades until its too late.
The rehabilitation coordinator for the Rocky Mountain Raptor Program, Michael Tincher, said he euthanized two golden eagles found starving and near death near wind farms. Both had injuries hed never seen before: One of their wings appeared to be twisted off.
There is nothing in the evolution of eagles that would come near to describing a wind turbine. There has never been an opportunity to adapt to that sort of threat, said Grainger Hunt, an eagle expert who researches the U.S. wind-power industrys deadliest location, a northern California area known as Altamont Pass. Wind farms built there decades ago kill more than 60 per year.
Under both the Migratory Bird Treaty Act and the Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act, the death of a single bird without a permit is illegal.
But under the Obama administrations new guidelines, wind-energy companies  and only wind-energy companies  are held to a different standard. 
Eagles take five years to reach the age when they can reproduce, and often they only produce one chick a year.
55) Falsely claimed that he had never belonged to the New Party 
Obama falsely claimed that he had never belonged to the New Party, which is a third political party.
56) Supported punishing students based on their race instead of on their behavior
Obama expressed support for a proposal which would punish students based on their race instead of on their behavior.
57) Used off the books funding for military interventionism
In April 2009, antiwar activists who helped elect Obama accused him of using the same off the books funding as his predecessor George W. Bush when Obama requested an additional $83.4 billion from Congress for the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan  a provision which Obama had voted against when he was a Senator. 
58) Tried to silence criticism of auto-bailouts
The Obama administration pressured Ford Motor Company to stop airing a TV ad that criticized Obamas bailouts of General Motors and Chrysler.
59) Dismissed charges of voter intimidation, despite video evidence
In May 2009, the Obama administration dismissed charges that had been filed by the Bush administration against members of the New Black Panther Party who had been videotaped intimidating voters and brandishing a police-style baton at a Philadelphia polling station during the November 2008 election. In August 2009, the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights demanded that the Justice Department explain why it dismissed the charges. In July 2010, J. Christian Adams, a former lawyer for the Justice Department, testified before the Commission on Civil Rights that the case was dropped because the Justice Department did not want to protect the civil rights of white people.
60) Falsely claimed to support the second amendment
Although Obama stated, I have always believed that the Second Amendment protects the right of individuals to bear arms, the National Rifle Association gave Obama a rating of F based on his voting record.
61) Nominated a communist who said 9-11 was an inside job
In September 2009, Obamas green czar Van Jones resigned after it was reported that he was a self described communist and had blamed George W. Bush for the September 11 attacks.
62) Falsely said he would not raise taxes on the poor and middle class
On September 12, 2008, Obama promised, I can make a firm pledge. Under my plan, no family making less than $250,000 a year will see any form of tax increase. Not your income tax, not your payroll tax, not your capital gains taxes, not any of your taxes. However, less than three months into his Presidency, he broke that promise when he raised the cigarette tax. Studies show that poor people are more likely to smoke than rich people.
63) Falsely said he wanted to simplify the tax code, when he actually wanted to make it more complex 
Although Obama said that he wanted to simplify the tax code, his proposals would actually add thousands of pages to the tax code.
64) Oversaw some of the worlds worst increases in corruption
In December 2010, Transparency International reported that corruption was increasing faster in the U.S. than anywhere else except Cuba, Dominica, and Burkina Faso.
65) Falsely said This is the most transparent administration in history.
In February 2013, Obama said, This is the most transparent administration in history
However, that same month, ABC News White House reporter Ann Compton, who covered Presidents Ford, Carter, Reagan, Clinton, both Bushes, and Obama, said The presidents day-to-day policy development is almost totally opaque to the reporters trying to do a responsible job of covering it. There are no readouts from big meetings he has with people from the outside, and many of them arent even on his schedule. This is different from every president I covered. This White House goes to extreme lengths to keep the press away.
In July 2009, White House reporter Helen Thomas criticized the Obama administration for its lack of transparency.
Also, this list contains a huge number of things that Obama has done which contradict his statement.
66) Falsely claimed he would wait five days before signing bills
Although Obama had promised to wait five days before signing all non-emergency bills, he broke that promise at least 10 times during his first three months in office.
67) Falsely claimed stimulus spending would be transparent
Although Obama had promised that the website recovery.gov would list all stimulus spending in detail, a 400 page report issued by the Government Accountability Office stated that only 25% of the projects listed on the website provided clear and complete information regarding their cost, schedule, purpose, location and status.
68) Announced plans to send military to Australia
In November 2011, Obama announced that he would send 2,500 Marines to Australia.
69) Falsely promised to accept public campaign financing and spending limits
During the 2008 campaign, Obama broke his promise to accept public campaign financing and the spending limits that came with it.
70) Tried to silence video on YouTube
In June 2011, Obama asked a Jewish singing group to remove its video from the internet.
71) Rejected international help to clean up BP oil spill
After the BP oil spill, Obama rejected offers of cleanup help from Canada, Croatia, France, Germany, Ireland, Mexico, the Netherlands, Norway, Romania, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, the United Kingdom, and the United Nations.
72) Falsely said he opposed government waste, when he actually loves it 
On September 22, 2008, Obama said, I am not a Democrat who believes that we can or should defend every government program just because its there We will fire government managers who arent getting results, we will cut funding for programs that are wasting your money and we will use technology and lessons from the private sector to improve efficiency across every level of government The only way we can do all this without leaving our children with an even larger debt is if Washington starts taking responsibility for every dime that it spends. However, Citizens Against Government Waste gave Obama a 2007 rating of only 10%, and a lifetime rating of only 18%.
73) Nominated past frequent user of illegal drugs to keep illegal drugs out of schools
In September 2009, it was reported that Kevin Jennings, Obamas Assistant Deputy Secretary for the Office of Safe and Drug-Free Schools, had written about Jennings own past frequent illegal drug use in his 2007 autobiography.
74) Avoids firing aides who owe back taxes
In January 2012, it was reported that 36 Obama aides owed a combined total of $833,000 in back taxes.
75) Used Abbott and Costello style economics as a basis for national policy
In 2010, Obama gave $16.3 million to First Solar, a company that manufactures solar panels, so the company could sell solar panels to itself.
76) Sent U.S. troops to Africa
Obama sent U.S. troops to Uganda, Congo, South Sudan and the Central African Republic.
77) Made secret plans for his second term
In March 2012, when Obama was talking to Russian President Dmitri Medvedev and did not know that the microphone was turned on, Obama stated, On all these issues, but particularly missile defense, this, this can be solved but its important for him to give me space This is my last election. After my election I have more flexibility.
78) Holds double standard for people who use crude and vulgar language toward women
Concerned Women for America accused Obama of hypocrisy after Obama criticized Rush Limbaugh for using crude and vulgar language to describe Sandra Fluke, but Obama did not criticize Bill Maher (who had donated one million dollars to an Obama PAC) for using the same kind of crude and vulgar language to describe Sarah Palin.
79) Illegally gave Obamacare exemptions to unions that supported the passage of Obamacare 
Obama gave some organizations an exemption from some of the requirements of Obamacare. Many of these organizations were unions that had supported the passage of Obamacare, but now wanted exemptions from the very same law that they wanted to force everyone else to obey. This reveals an extreme level of hypocrisy among many of the supporters of Obamacare.
In addition, these exemptions are illegal, because the Constitution requires the law to treat everyone the same.
The Washington Times wrote of this:
Selective enforcement of the law is the first sign of tyranny. A government empowered to determine arbitrarily who may operate outside the rule of law invariably embraces favoritism as friends, allies and those with the best-funded lobbyists are rewarded. Favoritism inevitably leads to corruption, and corruption invites extortion. Ultimately, the rule of law ceases to exist in any recognizable form, and what is left is tyranny.
The now-familiar monthly trickling down of new waivers is, at best, a tacit admission that Obamacare is a failure. So far, seven entire states and 1,372 businesses, unions and other institutions have received waivers from the law. The list includes the administrations friends and allies and, of course, those who have the best lobbyists.
More than 50 percent of the Obamacare waiver beneficiaries are union members, which is striking because union members account for less than 12 percent of the American work force. The same unions that provided more than $120 million to Democrats in the last two elections and, in many cases, openly campaigned in favor of the government takeover of your health care, now celebrate that Obamacare is not their problem.
80) Defended Bush administrations unconstitutional, unwarranted use of GPS device
In January 2012, when the U.S. Supreme Court ruled against the Bush administration for having put a GPS tracking device on someones car without having a warrant, the Obama administration opposed the court ruling
81) Opposes newspapers reporting the news
Obama spokesman Jay Carney criticized the Los Angeles Times for publishing photographs of U.S. soldiers posing with corpses in Afghanistan.
82) Supported Bush administration for fining CBS for showing Janet Jacksons breast
Obama came out in favor of the FCCs fining of the CBS TV network $550,000 for showing Janet Jacksons breast during the 2004 Super Bowl.
83) Allowed campaign contributors to bring lobbyists into White House
In April 2012, the New York Times reported, Although Mr. Obama has made a point of not accepting contributions from registered lobbyists, a review of campaign donations and White House visitor logs shows that special interests have had little trouble making themselves heard. Many of the presidents biggest donors, while not lobbyists, took lobbyists with them to the White House
84) Falsely said that criminal background checks constituted racial discrimination
In 2012, the Obama administration accused Pepsico of race discrimination because it used criminal background checks to screen out job applicants.
85) Was cited by nine states for committing 21 illegal acts
Attorneys General from nine states issued a report, titled A Report on Obama Administration Violations of Law, which cited 21 illegal acts which had been committed by the Obama administration.
86) Tried to seize hotel because some of its customers had used illegal drugs
The Obama administration tried to seize a mom-and-pop bed-and-breakfast because some if its guests had used illegal drugs.
87) Falsely said his campaign was not funded by large donors
Although Obama has received many large campaign donations from corporate executives and Hollywood celebrities, his spokesperson said that his campaign was funded not from huge donors at all.
88) Holds double standard for subsidizing solar power companies
Although Obama gave taxpayer money to numerous American solar power companies, he placed a 30% tariff on solar panels imported from China, because he was against the Chinese government giving subsidies to its own companies.
89) Tried to create an administration full of tax cheaters
Obama nominated tax cheater Tom Daschle to be Secretary of Health and Human Services. After Daschle said he didnt want the job, Obama then nominated tax cheater Kathleen Sebelius for the same position. Obama nominated tax cheater Nancy Killefer to be his administrations Chief Performance Officer. Obama nominated tax cheater Hilda Solis to be the Secretary of Labor. Obama nominated tax cheater Ron Kirk be the White House Chief Trade Representative.
90) Hired a Communications Director who admires a mass murderer
Anita Dunn, Obamas White House Communications Director, said that one of her favorite political philosophers was Mao Tse-tung, the Chinese dictator who murdered tens of millions of innocent civilians.
91) Tried to replace science with political correctness
In July 2010, Charles Bolden, the administrator of NASA, said that Obama had told him that the primary purpose of NASA was to reach out to the Muslim world.
92) Made recess appointments when Congress was not in recess
In January 2012, Obama violated the Constitution by making four recess appointments when Congress was not in recess. Recess appointments themselves are constitutional, but only if they are made when Congress is actually in recess.
In January 2013, a federal appeals court ruled that Obamas appointments had violated the Constitution.
In May 2013, a second federal appeals court also ruled that Obamas appointments had violated the Constitution.
In July 2013, a third federal appeals court also ruled that Obamas appointments had violated the Constitution.
93) Said the health insurance mandate was not a tax, but later told the Supreme Court that it was 
Before Obamas health care reform was passed, he said that the mandate was not a tax. However, after it was passed, the Obama administration argued in front of the Supreme Court that the mandate really was a tax.
94 ) Lied about being his brothers keeper
Although Barack Obama likes to cite the Bible phrase We are our brothers keeper, when his real life poverty stricken brother George Obama needed $1,000 for health care bills, Barack Obama refused to pay it, so conservative author Dinesh DSouza paid it.
95) Punishes hospitals for saving the lives of patients with heart disease
Obamas health care reform contains a provision that reduces Medicare payments to hospitals with high 30-day readmission rates. Sunil Kripalani, MD, a professor with Vanderbilt University Medical Center, said of this, Among patients with heart failure, hospitals that have higher readmission rates actually have lower mortality rates. So, which would we rather have  a hospital readmission or a death?
96) Supports guns for himself and his wife, but opposes them for everyone else
On January 10, 2013, President Obama signed a bill that provides armed guards to himself and his wife for the rest of the lives.
However, in 2004, when Obama was an Illinois state Senator, he voted against allowing people in their own homes to use guns to protect themselves and their families from rapists and murderers.
97) Falsely claimed that he cut spending by over a trillion dollars in 2011&#8243;
On Meet the Press on December 30, 2012, Obama said:
I cut spending by over a trillion dollars in 2011&#8243;
In reality, spending during that time period was not cut at all, and was actually increased by $147 billion.
98) Practices environmental hypocrisy
In May 2008, Obama said, We cant drive our SUVs and eat as much as we want and keep our homes on 72 degrees at all times  and then just expect that other countries are going to say OK.
However, just one week later, Obama was photographed exiting an SUV.
In addition, Obama keeps the White House thermostat turned up so high that David Axelrod, Obamas senior adviser, said, He likes it warm. You could grow orchids in there.
Environmentalists criticized Obama for eating Wagyu beef, which was called the Hummer of beef.
Obama had a chef fly round trip from St. Louis to Washington D.C. so he could make Obamas favorite pizza.
99) Pressured public schools to replace Catcher in the Rye with a book on window insulation
The Huffington Post reported that Obamas education policies are increasingly worrying English-lovers and English teachers, who feel they must replace literary greats like The Great Gatsby and Catcher in the Rye with Common Core-suggested exemplars, like the Environmental Protection Agencys Recommended Levels of Insulation.
100) Approved giving 20 F-16 fighter jets to a Sharia dictatorship
Obama approved giving 20 F-16 fighter jets to Egypt, which is a Sharia dictatorship. 
Read the other 152 entries on Dan from Squirrel Hill.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momee
trying to point out that you are nuttier than KPG and her Co-Horts? You are winning that one hands down. Nobody listening to you at home and now you are trying to get an ear here? SAY WHAT?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would appear that momee's posting will take the award for long, boring article for the time being. She can be proud...or not...of that. I wonder if anyone read the whole thing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> It would appear that momee's posting will take the award for long, boring article for the time being. She can be proud...or not...of that. I wonder if anyone read the whole thing.


And we're supposed to read the loooong opinion of Squirrely Dan from Squirrel Hill? Why is the opinion of some guy who is probably Cherf's husband from Pennsylvania any more valid than my own?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Also, do people realize that most of the people in the Middle East are Muslim? So if we send aid to Egypt no matter which side gets it, they are probably Muslim.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> It would appear that momee's posting will take the award for long, boring article for the time being. She can be proud...or not...of that. I wonder if anyone read the whole thing.


I am sure all the smart people did


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sure all the smart people did


Why? Not discriminatory about what they read?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sure all the smart people did


So you didn't read it then, right? We sure know you aren't one of the smart people out here. I guess Momee must have a lot of bile in her gut and she so ladylike just vomited all over the thread. The right has no manners at all. Or maybe she tried to impress with her skills at cutting and pasting. It doesn't matter that what she posted is just a load of dog dodo. I suppose she backed up her back end loader at the Fox News loading dock and hauled it out here. She is just as classy as the rest of right and by that I mean she has none. Just proved again stupid is as stupid does. What a waste of space.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sure all the smart people did


Yes, just like how all the GOP idiots in Congress read the ACA. Are any even literate? Of course their constituents like them dumb as stumps so the answer to that would be a no. There are no fools like GOP fools. With all the laying about they have been doing for months on end they have perfected "dumb". How proud they must be.  
LTL who are you folks going to run for President? You going to let Romney take another run at it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't you libs and progs have anyone else to go up against Hillary? Is the well dry and that's all that's left? If Hillary continues at this campaigning pace, she will burn herself out long before election time. If that's the case, you guys need to start looking to fill the void.
> 
> These mini series that are being made about Hillary should have all future/potential candidates really PO'd. Hillary will be getting an advantage over all others that is not fair to anyone planning on running in 2016. Why aren't there any Dems speaking up? Is every Dem that afraid of Hillary and her people they are letting this slide?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


soloweygirl,
do not worry, we have plenty reserve of smart people who could run.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It would appear that momee's posting will take the award for long, boring article for the time being. She can be proud...or not...of that. I wonder if anyone read the whole thing.


damemary
who would be that bored - oh wait, KPG is always looking to find stuff to dig into, that would fit her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl,
> do not worry, we have plenty reserve of smart people who could run.


I don't think the GOP has anyone they can even run for President and solowey is worried about us running Hillary. She will run probably run and if for any reason she doesn't we have many other well qualified that can handle the position. Who are the GOP candidates? Oh right, they don't have any. Boo hoo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, just like how all the GOP idiots in Congress read the ACA. Are any even literate? Of course their constituents like them dumb as stumps so the answer to that would be a no. There are no fools like GOP fools. With all the laying about they have been doing for months on end they have perfected "dumb". How proud they must be.
> LTL who are you folks going to run for President? You going to let Romney take another run at it?


CheekyBlighter
let us start with Rafael E. Cruz who likes us to believe that he did not know he had Canadian Citizenship. Obviously he cannot read. Playing ignorant again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> let us start with R.E.Cruz who likes us to believe that he did not know he had Canadian Citizenship. Obviously he cannot read.


Later
Bazinga for dinnah


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

For the provincial folks on the right who never get out into the outside world let me explain to you in the British term, Cheeky Blighter. The words are used together in this context.
I received this name as a term of affection or endearment from my dear friends in Worcster, Malvern and London, England. I have also posted a photo of Cheeky as a child. She is not a black male drum major as you so ignorantly posted and I am a very good dancer and can get down and jive or do a waltz with equal ease. I am just as beautiful now as when I was little.
A cheeky blighter is impudent, irreverent in an endearing or amusing way. A naughty, cute and mischievous little rogue. Can be risque, just short of being rude when making a joke. Insolent, brat, scamp who is clever and can charm enough so as not to get into trouble. Slightly rude, but in a funny way. Cheeky Blighter is a term of affection among friends in the UK. As Sheldon would say I am zazzy and you have just been schooled. Bazinga! So sad that none of you on the right have even the slightest idea what humor or a sense of humor is. It would serve you well to try and cultivate one then you could laugh and do a little "Cheeky" dance and shake your booty!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What has happened to the once honorable, decent party of Abraham Lincoln. They have lost there way and have become the me generation who worships the almighty dollar and turns their back on their fellow man.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> For the provincial folks on the right who never get out into the outside world let me explain to you in the British term, Cheeky Blighter. The words are used together in this context.
> I received this name as a term of affection or endearment from my dear friends in Worcster, Malvern and London, England. I have also posted a photo of Cheeky as a child. She is not a black male drum major as you so ignorantly posted and I am a very good dancer and can get down and jive or do a waltz with equal ease. I am just as beautiful now as when I was little.
> A cheeky blighter is impudent, irreverent in an endearing or amusing way. A naughty, cute and mischievous little rogue. Can be risque, just short of being rude when making a joke. Insolent, brat, scamp who is clever and can charm enough so as not to get into trouble. Slightly rude, but in a funny way. Cheeky Blighter is a term of affection among friends in the UK. As Sheldon would say I am zazzy and you have just been schooled. Bazinga! So sad that none of you on the right have even the slightest idea what humor or a sense of humor is. It would serve you well to try and cultivate one then you could laugh and do a little "Cheeky" dance and shake your booty!


CheekyBlighter
What an adorable little Sweetheart. I can see how you would wiggle your way out of any tight spot. As to your dancing skills, tops I say. As to your looks now, hard to beat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with Abraham Lincoln --"Labor is the superior of capital, and deserves much the higher consideration."
> 
> Then why aren't the progressives telling the common people this? Especially encouraging them.


joeysomma
Without laboring masses no-one could become rich. You need to tell your Reps. to get off of their lazy butts and support jobs for millions of us. Our infrastructure is worse than that of many 3rd World countries. 
Can you imagine THE UNITED STATE OF AMERICA taking the surface off of paved roads because they do not want to resurface them? Going back to dirt roads when other Nations have the finest concrete ones? Yes, folks, Texas and Florida are setting an example in doing this crap. Ever seen such Insanity anywhere? It is now becoming obvious who is out to destroy our Country. the GOP. Really destroying it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with Abraham Lincoln --"Labor is the superior of capital, and deserves much the higher consideration."
> 
> Then why aren't the progressives telling the common people this? Especially encouraging them.


Too bad those with the capital can't pay the "common man" a living wage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hillary Clinton has a very high name recognition factor and she is a superb fund raiser. Both of these attributes will work heavily in her favor. There is no reason for her not to test the waters early. If she decides not to run, others will jump in the race.

No one on the Pubs has these plusses.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you really believe that or is it just something you say?



lovethelake said:


> I am sure all the smart people did


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Darling baby picture. You're still so cute.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> For the provincial folks on the right who never get out into the outside world let me explain to you in the British term, Cheeky Blighter. The words are used together in this context.
> I received this name as a term of affection or endearment from my dear friends in Worcster, Malvern and London, England. I have also posted a photo of Cheeky as a child. She is not a black male drum major as you so ignorantly posted and I am a very good dancer and can get down and jive or do a waltz with equal ease. I am just as beautiful now as when I was little.
> A cheeky blighter is impudent, irreverent in an endearing or amusing way. A naughty, cute and mischievous little rogue. Can be risque, just short of being rude when making a joke. Insolent, brat, scamp who is clever and can charm enough so as not to get into trouble. Slightly rude, but in a funny way. Cheeky Blighter is a term of affection among friends in the UK. As Sheldon would say I am zazzy and you have just been schooled. Bazinga! So sad that none of you on the right have even the slightest idea what humor or a sense of humor is. It would serve you well to try and cultivate one then you could laugh and do a little "Cheeky" dance and shake your booty!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Three Black teens murder white (Australian student) male, who will Obama identify with this time?

RCFP


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

$244,000,000 will be spent each year for:

An unannounced random Obama snooper can come to your home to inspect your home because your children MAY be at risk (gun owner, smokers, home schooled, ......) No previous charges by police are needed.

Is this the new definition of Obama transparency, looking into your windows and home?

How is that for hope and change?

RCFP


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be helpful if a source were given for postings, especially when the posting seems incredible. Then it would be easier to decide whether it is worth your time or not. Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

For the low information or under-educated computer user:

Turn on computer
Open Google Browser by clicking on the Google Icon
Type in the little white box "obamacare + home inspections"
Click the search button
A page will magically appear.
Click on the BLUE links and attempt to read

RCFP


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> It would appear that momee's posting will take the award for long, boring article for the time being. She can be proud...or not...of that. I wonder if anyone read the whole thing.


Would this help?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Three Black teens murder white (Australian student) male, who will Obama identify with this time?
> 
> RCFP


He has not even noticed as it is a white boy who was murdered not a black. I have often wondered why he does not love his white mother & her family but continues to only claim his black father? Such a name as his mother carried him & gave birth to him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So you didn't read it then, right? We sure know you aren't one of the smart people out here. I guess Momee must have a lot of bile in her gut and she so ladylike just vomited all over the thread. The right has no manners at all. Or maybe she tried to impress with her skills at cutting and pasting. It doesn't matter that what she posted is just a load of dog dodo. I suppose she backed up her back end loader at the Fox News loading dock and hauled it out here. She is just as classy as the rest of right and by that I mean she has none. Just proved again stupid is as stupid does. What a waste of space.


Oh, cheeky, ConanK, LillyK, or whoever, this is one of your nasty replies as ever--thought you had a restful vacation, but you are back to your hateful self!

Cannot tolerate the truth without snarky remarks--shame, shame! You only know to attack the person who brings the truth to this thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> who would be that bored - oh wait, KPG is always looking to find stuff to dig into, that would fit her.


Again attacking the person not the truthful information. That is all Democrats are--hot air!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> who would be that bored - oh wait, KPG is always looking to find stuff to dig into, that would fit her.


Again attacking the person not the truthful information. That is all Democrats are--hot air!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> who would be that bored - oh wait, KPG is always looking to find stuff to dig into, that would fit her.


Again attacking the person not the truthful information. That is all Democrats are--hot air!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ipad messing up so out of here for now!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> momee
> trying to point out that you are nuttier than KPG and her Co-Horts? You are winning that one hands down. Nobody listening to you at home and now you are trying to get an ear here? SAY WHAT?


Can't you read? All you do is bad mouth the one who presents the truth that you won't read about Obo. Shame, shame!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Three Black teens murder white (Australian student) male, who will Obama identify with this time?
> 
> RCFP


Do you have some kind of a contest going on?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then the common man will have to learn to live on whatever wage he earns.
> 
> The way I grew up, "Make do or do without."


But get real! The "common man" can't live on what many employers are paying. Then those employers make workers eligible for government assistance, so we, the taxpayers, are subsidizing corporations like Walmart, for example.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> $244,000,000 will be spent each year for:
> 
> An unannounced random Obama snooper can come to your home to inspect your home because your children MAY be at risk (gun owner, smokers, home schooled, ......) No previous charges by police are needed.
> 
> ...


Pun-lease! The government has more important things to do than snoop in your house, LTL. Or who knows? With the rhetoric you spout maybe you give someone cause to snoop???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Can't you read? All you do is bad mouth the one who presents the truth that you won't read about Obo. Shame, shame!


Janeway 
Check your idea of "the truth." Because it came from someone on this forum or The Blaze or Glen Beck, does not mean it is "the truth."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In computerland, the question is not which buttons do you push to find information, but rather who provides the information. When you have a history of perusing ultra-conservative sites, you will receive information from them without thought to truth. That's fine if that's all you want. I'll just skip and knit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. It does. Thank you.

Do you want to know what I use it for?



Janeway said:


> Would this help?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



Janeway said:


> He has not even noticed as it is a white boy who was murdered not a black. I have often wondered why he does not love his white mother & her family but continues to only claim his black father? Such a name as his mother carried him & gave birth to him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



Janeway said:


> Oh, cheeky, ConanK, LillyK, or whoever, this is one of your nasty replies as ever--thought you had a restful vacation, but you are back to your hateful self!
> 
> Cannot tolerate the truth without snarky remarks--shame, shame! You only know to attack the person who brings the truth to this thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



Janeway said:


> Again attacking the person not the truthful information. That is all Democrats are--hot air!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's certainly one approach. Economically speaking, having a healthy middle class creates demand....which is better for everyone. Also, not everyone has that 'make do attitude' when they see fabulous wealth in only the top 1% of the nation. In some cases it has led to Revolution. See French history.



joeysomma said:


> Then the common man will have to learn to live on whatever wage he earns.
> 
> The way I grew up, "Make do or do without."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"They" don't want government assistance. "They" want good paying jobs that reward them for their labor.



joeysomma said:


> That is the problem. Because of the government assistance, they *will not* make any effort to live on less. What will they do when the government assistance is gone, when the government is broke?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Again attacking the person not the truthful information. That is all Democrats are--hot air!


Janeway
truthful is not something that comes from your group's direction often.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then the common man will have to learn to live on whatever wage he earns.
> 
> The way I grew up, "Make do or do without."


joeysomma
not a progressive attitude you grew up with.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, cheeky, ConanK, LillyK, or whoever, this is one of your nasty replies as ever--thought you had a restful vacation, but you are back to your hateful self!
> 
> Cannot tolerate the truth without snarky remarks--shame, shame! You only know to attack the person who brings the truth to this thread.


All LTL does is make stuff up or quote very dubious sources Jane. Shame on you Jane you Cannot tolerate the truth without snarky remarks--shame, shame! You only know to attack the person who brings the truth to this thread.[/quote]


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, cheeky, ConanK, LillyK, or whoever, this is one of your nasty replies as ever--thought you had a restful vacation, but you are back to your hateful self!
> 
> Jane you are snarky to me on a regular basis shame, shame! You only know to attack people who bring the truth to this thread and LTL is not telling the truth. You are the only one she has fooled so far. Start thinking for yourself and you will be a lot better off. Try it sometime.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Pun-lease! The government has more important things to do than snoop in your house, LTL. Or who knows? With the rhetoric you spout maybe you give someone cause to snoop???


Andrea she is full of it and her "sources" are a joke. LTL has been living next to that polluted swamp for years and it has rotted her brain, totally. ONWTOD


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> In computerland, the question is not which buttons do you push to find information, but rather who provides the information. When you have a history of perusing ultra-conservative sites, you will receive information from them without thought to truth. That's fine if that's all you want. I'll just skip and knit.


Very important fact damemary but LTL only uses a few sources and they are waaaaaaaaaay out in la la land. She is pathetic at best. The only one that believes her poo poo is Jane.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then the common man will have to learn to live on whatever wage he earns.
> 
> The way I grew up, "Make do or do without."


Such a martyr joey. I bet you wear a crown of thorns too don't you. Get real. You are all for "right to work" and don't care one iota about caring for your fellow man and business paying a living wage. The GOP sees you as useful for one thing only and that is your vote once every couple of years. They don't give a care about you and you are too stupid to see through it. What has any of them done for you in Congress and who among them are you going to run for President? None of you will name even one because you have no leadership. They are all a bunch of idiots. We have several well qualified and you on the right know it and are scared to death. I would be scared if I was you but scared that your party has become a joke around the world. Wake up because the world is moving along without you whether or not you like it and you will be left in the dust.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you have some kind of a contest going on?


Three black people were shot here in Mpls last night, Andrea. One of them a baby. I bet joey doesn't keep count of them. The GOP doesn't count black folks because they don't like black folks. Can we say "PREJUDICE".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But get real! The "common man" can't live on what many employers are paying. Then those employers make workers eligible for government assistance, so we, the taxpayers, are subsidizing corporations like Walmart, for example.


Walmart and the Koch brothers are heroes in the Republican Party. It's who all the righties want to be when they grow up. Do whatever you do and hurt whoever you need to so you can grab that $$$$$. It has replaced the cross in the new "Prosperity" religion now being practiced here in the good old US of A. Bazinga!
ONWTOB TBBC


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is the problem. Because of the government assistance, they *will not* make any effort to live on less. What will they do when the government assistance is gone, when the government is broke?


Joey why do you even bother to post? If you believe this you are a fool. People have to feed families and pay the mortgage. The corporations you worship as gods need to create jobs that pay a living wage, that is enough money for a family to live on. Until they quit hoarding their money people will continue to need help. I used to think you had some brain power but you proved me wrong by all your stupid remarks. Go back to your bunker in WI and stay there and try to give some concern for the people in this country who are hurting very badly. Don't think it couldn't be you someday because none of us knows what terrible thing could happen to us and render us helpless. Would you want others to shun you if that happened?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they really *want* jobs they will be willing to start at the bottom and work up. If they are not willing to do that, they want the hand out.


Tell us where are those jobs, Joey? They aren't there. Not even entry level. When is the last time you had to look for a job? It hasn't been recently or you wouldn't be making these comments. What is out there is not nearly enough to go around. Do you want people living in the streets and dying of hunger? Oh right, they can make do. Have mercy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Tell us where are those jobs, Joey? They aren't there. Not even entry level. When is the last time you had to look for a job? It hasn't been recently or you wouldn't be making these comments. What is out there is not nearly enough to go around. Do you want people living in the streets and dying of hunger? Oh right, they can make do. Have mercy.


CheekyBlighter
Her Kids need jobs since they are working part-time only. I guess she cares little about them as well. How nice. She has had a big mouth about a lot of things and pointing fingers at others on a regular basis while having plenty to take care of at home. That is how it goes with these folks. And since they have little capacity to think for themselves they ALL get information spoon-fed to them. Look at their postings and wording, carbon copies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is the problem. Because of the government assistance, they *will not* make any effort to live on less. What will they do when the government assistance is gone, when the government is broke?


No, the problem is that they aren't getting paid enough for the work they do while the CEO's and top executives are sending money to the Cayman Islands. We're not talking about buying extravagances, we're talking about food, rent, and healthcare. The economy today is not like it was when I was growing up. Look at what "real income" some people are trying to live on today. There's no pulling up by bootstraps like there used to be.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

UPS to drop 15,000 spouses from insurance, cites obamacare.

Get on your mark ,get set, GO..... !!%##^&*%$##@$^&ouch%$&**$#$*(()&^%$%$%bam#%$^&%&$%##$#5snark^%&<"{"?>><@%&*%^% snarl#^%&^&*><?:"><>GRRRRR#$#$&%^&%&54pow!!!!wipeyour slobbersoff#%^>"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> UPS to drop 15,000 spouses from insurance, cites obamacare.
> 
> Get on your mark ,get set, GO..... !!%##^&*%$##@$^&ouch%$&**$#$*(()&^%$%$%bam#%$^&%&$%##$#5snark^%&<"{"?>><@%&*%^% snarl#^%&^&*><?:"><>GRRRRR#$#$&%^&%&54pow!!!!wipeyour slobbersoff#%^>"


You're sooo cute!

ONWTOD, TBBC


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl,
> do not worry, we have plenty reserve of smart people who could run.


Go ahead name a a few. Bet you can't name just one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't think the GOP has anyone they can even run for President and solowey is worried about us running Hillary. She will run probably run and if for any reason she doesn't we have many other well qualified that can handle the position. Who are the GOP candidates? Oh right, they don't have any. Boo hoo.


Go ahead and name one. It will be fascinating to watch this nomination procedure develop. No one will be able to match all the FREE publicity Hillary is getting now. Who needs campaign funds when Hollywood makes mini series for you. This puts the "many other well qualified" at quite the disadvantage now doesn't it?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You're sooo cute!
> 
> ONWTOD, TBBC


don't let my cuteness overshadow the FACTS

BASP


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with Abraham Lincoln --"Labor is the superior of capital, and deserves much the higher consideration."
> 
> Then why aren't the progressives telling the common people this? Especially encouraging them.


They can't let their base become independent. If they had jobs and earned their paycheck then they just might realize that the Democrats have been keeping them dumbed down all these years. It certainly will hit the fan when that realization comes to be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Too bad those with the capital can't pay the "common man" a living wage.


Too bad the 'common man" doesn't want to earn a living wage, but prefers to be given his wage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> He has not even noticed as it is a white boy who was murdered not a black. I have often wondered why he does not love his white mother & her family but continues to only claim his black father? Such a name as his mother carried him & gave birth to him.


Obama certainly found the time to use her illness to promote HC reform. He will claim her as far as he can use her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> not a progressive attitude you grew up with.


Exactly, Joey grew up working for what she wanted. Not demanding someone else give it to them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you have some kind of a contest going on?


Nope

Hate to rub in another win in the noses of losers again


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Such a martyr joey. I bet you wear a crown of thorns too don't you. Get real. You are all for "right to work" and don't care one iota about caring for your fellow man and business paying a living wage. The GOP sees you as useful for one thing only and that is your vote once every couple of years. They don't give a care about you and you are too stupid to see through it. What has any of them done for you in Congress and who among them are you going to run for President? None of you will name even one because you have no leadership. They are all a bunch of idiots. We have several well qualified and you on the right know it and are scared to death. I would be scared if I was you but scared that your party has become a joke around the world. Wake up because the world is moving along without you whether or not you like it and you will be left in the dust.


Name your well qualified Dems that will run. Where's your leadership. We don't need leadership that runs away from responsibility and blames everyone else when things turn bad. This country needs a real leader, not the excuse for one in the WH. If your qualified leaders are like that, as Hillary proved to be, then you bet we are concerned. This country can't take another 4 years of that kind of "leadership".

The world is certainly moving along and by the time you Dems get out of your trance, you will not recognize it. Then all you will able to do is whine about how did this happen, it wasn't supposed to be like this, they promised us it would be better. The realization that you will always be the have nots and your leaders will always be the haves, remaining in the top 1%, should just make your skin crawl.

Which party really doesn't care about its members, only their vote? Which party is looking to increase their numbers dramatically, without a care to the welfare of its current members? Adding millions of new voters to the mix cannot be sustained by the government. Somethings gotta give.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Name your well qualified Dems that will run. Where's your leadership. We don't need leadership that runs away from responsibility and blames everyone else when things turn bad. This country needs a real leader, not the excuse for one in the WH. If your qualified leaders are like that, as Hillary proved to be, then you bet we are concerned. This country can't take another 4 years of that kind of "leadership".
> 
> The world is certainly moving along and by the time you Dems get out of your trance, you will not recognize it. Then all you will able to do is whine about how did this happen, it wasn't supposed to be like this, they promised us it would be better. The realization that you will always be the have nots and your leaders will always be the haves, remaining in the top 1%, should just make your skin crawl.
> 
> Which party really doesn't care about its members, only their vote? Which party is looking to increase their numbers dramatically, without a care to the welfare of its current members? Adding millions of new voters to the mix cannot be sustained by the government. Somethings gotta give.


They can't tell any of us 5 accomplishments of Hillary during her stint as SOS, so don't expect them to answer your hard questions


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Too bad the 'common man" doesn't want to earn a living wage, but prefers to be given his wage.


soloweygirl
apparently you know such people, I do not. My Fellow Americans very hard working, tax paying, honest people. Wonder where you live.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> They can't tell any of us 5 accomplishments of Hillary during her stint as SOS, so don't expect them to answer your hard questions


LTL, I have no expectations of questions being answered. It's the same old replies, which amount to nothing. They demand, yet don't define their demands. They want a living wage, but can't define what that is. The rich have to pay their fair share, but can't define what that is either. Their Occupy movements where the people protesting weren't even on the same page. The list goes on and on. They want answers from us, yet have nothing to give in return.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They can't tell any of us 5 accomplishments of Hillary during her stint as SOS, so don't expect them to answer your hard questions


lovethelake
we will give you plenty of headaches in addition to those already being handed to you by your own Party.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LTL, I have no expectations of questions being answered. It's the same old replies, which amount to nothing. They demand, yet don't define their demands. They want a living wage, but can't define what that is. The rich have to pay their fair share, but can't define what that is either. Their Occupy movements where the people protesting weren't even on the same page. The list goes on and on. They want answers from us, yet have nothing to give in return.


sad, but true...................sigh

RCFP


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nope
> 
> Hate to rub in another win in the noses of losers again


Losers? Who won in 2008 and again in 2012?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Losers? Who won in 2008 and again in 2012?


That's an easy one .... a Loser.

Hey - Sebelius has a taxpayer funded contest going on for the Loser's losing healthcare bill called ObamaNoCare because no one is buying it. Surprise!!!

You should pen a jingle and get some of your own money back if you're good enough to be a winner instead of a loser too.

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Too bad the 'common man" doesn't want to earn a living wage, but prefers to be given his wage.


I really resent statements like that because there are many of us who have worked hard to earn a living. I come from a family of hard workers. Nothing was handed to us. My husband and I have worked hard all our lives. You have a very skewed idea of who people are. The majority of people who receive government assistance would rather be working. Take a look at corporate welfare, if you want to see a travesty. Take a look at farmers who receive huge government subsidies. Why is it always poor people you accuse of getting something from the government? There are plenty of corporations getting a free ride from the government. Is there any reason for me to pay more in taxes than Facebook? Do a little reading from something besides The Blaze or Fox News.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts
Make it a Great Day![/quote said:


> ONWTOD


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I really resent statements like that because there are many of us who have worked hard to earn a living. I come from a family of hard workers. Nothing was handed to us. My husband and I have worked hard all our lives. You have a very skewed idea of who people are. The majority of people who receive government assistance would rather be working. Take a look at corporate welfare, if you want to see a travesty. Take a look at farmers who receive huge government subsidies. Why is it always poor people you accuse of getting something from the government? There are plenty of corporations getting a free ride from the government. Is there any reason for me to pay more in taxes than Facebook? Do a little reading from something besides The Blaze or Fox News.


Blah blah blah, same old same old rantings. While you are ranting, don't eat any food. Wouldn't want you eating any of that subsidized food


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I really resent statements like that because there are many of us who have worked hard to earn a living. I come from a family of hard workers. Nothing was handed to us. My husband and I have worked hard all our lives. You have a very skewed idea of who people are. The majority of people who receive government assistance would rather be working. Take a look at corporate welfare, if you want to see a travesty. Take a look at farmers who receive huge government subsidies. Why is it always poor people you accuse of getting something from the government? There are plenty of corporations getting a free ride from the government. Is there any reason for me to pay more in taxes than Facebook? Do a little reading from something besides The Blaze or Fox News.


Corporate welfare is given to corporations for votes and donations aka Pork. Free stuff is given to the citizens that can work, but won't work for votes. Follow our money. FoxBusiness is great, Charles Payne is a great teacher. Realize I did say Can Work but Won't Work.....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ratchets ratcheting random racket, don't you think galinipper?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You're sooo cute!
> 
> ONWTOD, TBBC


alcameron
many companies are dropping spouses because it will be cheaper to buy Obamacare and the decent companies reimburse the families accordingly. A friend is going through such a change right now. Their Prem. now will be a little less than half of what it has been and covering exactly the same as before plus they cannot be cancelled in case one of them would have a catastrophic illness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah, same old same old rantings. While you are ranting, don't eat any food. Wouldn't want you eating any of that subsidized food


lovethelake
not so loud, you are a recipient of things you speak out against.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sounds like you want to back desperate people into the corner. I don't think that's kind or wise.



joeysomma said:


> That is the problem. Because of the government assistance, they *will not* make any effort to live on less. What will they do when the government assistance is gone, when the government is broke?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Before anyone starts looking for what that means, let me help you.

Observations Not Worth Time Of Day.

In other words, ignore.



damemary said:


> ONWTOD


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're dreaming, baby.



joeysomma said:


> How many are living like the French, before the revolution? Maybe 1%, and that is probably because of drugs or mental problems.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What do they do in the meantime? Starve?



joeysomma said:


> If they really *want* jobs they will be willing to start at the bottom and work up. If they are not willing to do that, they want the hand out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if joey and her siblings went to bed hungry at night.....or dreaded having the electricity turned off.....or feared being evicted? It's hard for those of us who did not grow up in similar circumstances, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't feel for those who do. Yes, the recent recession hit many that hard.



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> not a progressive attitude you grew up with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Certainly not a Christian attitude.



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> not a progressive attitude you grew up with.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Ratchets ratcheting random racket, don't you think galinipper?


absolute on all the R's. It's a shakedown, an old fashion Con. The price for fading Liberty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Such a martyr joey. I bet you wear a crown of thorns too don't you. Get real. You are all for "right to work" and don't care one iota about caring for your fellow man and business paying a living wage. The GOP sees you as useful for one thing only and that is your vote once every couple of years. They don't give a care about you and you are too stupid to see through it. What has any of them done for you in Congress and who among them are you going to run for President? None of you will name even one because you have no leadership. They are all a bunch of idiots. We have several well qualified and you on the right know it and are scared to death. I would be scared if I was you but scared that your party has become a joke around the world. Wake up because the world is moving along without you whether or not you like it and you will be left in the dust.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Great, now dame is blaming Christians for starving the children.

Hey dame, why don't you take all the money you spent on vacations, non-essential clothing, jewelry, anything that cost more than hot dogs and donate that money? If you really care, that is what a lib like you should do,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Corporations have no soul and they will steal all they can. Woe betide the poor, hard-working repubs when the Corp lays them off without warning. And no Corp will look at the resume because they aren't working. What about Health Care....insurance still has to be paid. Bills have to be paid. Social Security? Maybe if she's the right age. If she was planning to wait until 70 to apply, not so good.

Think of yourself....not some crap fed to you by the GOP. Or not. Just wait and see.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey why do you even bother to post? If you believe this you are a fool. People have to feed families and pay the mortgage. The corporations you worship as gods need to create jobs that pay a living wage, that is enough money for a family to live on. Until they quit hoarding their money people will continue to need help. I used to think you had some brain power but you proved me wrong by all your stupid remarks. Go back to your bunker in WI and stay there and try to give some concern for the people in this country who are hurting very badly. Don't think it couldn't be you someday because none of us knows what terrible thing could happen to us and render us helpless. Would you want others to shun you if that happened?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's the matter? Why are you so worried about Hillary Clinton? It's years before a Presidential campaign will begin.



soloweygirl said:


> Go ahead and name one. It will be fascinating to watch this nomination procedure develop. No one will be able to match all the FREE publicity Hillary is getting now. Who needs campaign funds when Hollywood makes mini series for you. This puts the "many other well qualified" at quite the disadvantage now doesn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ. You're not cute in any way.



galinipper said:


> don't let my cuteness overshadow the FACTS
> 
> BASP


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



soloweygirl said:


> They can't let their base become independent. If they had jobs and earned their paycheck then they just might realize that the Democrats have been keeping them dumbed down all these years. It certainly will hit the fan when that realization comes to be.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



soloweygirl said:


> Too bad the 'common man" doesn't want to earn a living wage, but prefers to be given his wage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



soloweygirl said:


> Obama certainly found the time to use her illness to promote HC reform. He will claim her as far as he can use her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> I beg to differ. You're not cute in any way.


It appears my cuteness did overshadow the FACTS.

BASP


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will give when Democrats continue to help all register to vote. We will indeed see what happens. Have you noticed that GOP's have criticized the conservatives? Even Newt Gingrich, no moderate by any means, has called tactics into question.



soloweygirl said:


> Name your well qualified Dems that will run. Where's your leadership. We don't need leadership that runs away from responsibility and blames everyone else when things turn bad. This country needs a real leader, not the excuse for one in the WH. If your qualified leaders are like that, as Hillary proved to be, then you bet we are concerned. This country can't take another 4 years of that kind of "leadership".
> 
> The world is certainly moving along and by the time you Dems get out of your trance, you will not recognize it. Then all you will able to do is whine about how did this happen, it wasn't supposed to be like this, they promised us it would be better. The realization that you will always be the have nots and your leaders will always be the haves, remaining in the top 1%, should just make your skin crawl.
> 
> Which party really doesn't care about its members, only their vote? Which party is looking to increase their numbers dramatically, without a care to the welfare of its current members? Adding millions of new voters to the mix cannot be sustained by the government. Somethings gotta give.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



lovethelake said:


> They can't tell any of us 5 accomplishments of Hillary during her stint as SOS, so don't expect them to answer your hard questions


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Under a rock?



Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> apparently you know such people, I do not. My Fellow Americans very hard working, tax paying, honest people. Wonder where you live.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



soloweygirl said:


> LTL, I have no expectations of questions being answered. It's the same old replies, which amount to nothing. They demand, yet don't define their demands. They want a living wage, but can't define what that is. The rich have to pay their fair share, but can't define what that is either. Their Occupy movements where the people protesting weren't even on the same page. The list goes on and on. They want answers from us, yet have nothing to give in return.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And looking good in 2016



alcameron said:


> Losers? Who won in 2008 and again in 2012?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Andrea, how can the winner in two elections be called a loser? Could the someone be WRONG?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I really resent statements like that because there are many of us who have worked hard to earn a living. I come from a family of hard workers. Nothing was handed to us. My husband and I have worked hard all our lives. You have a very skewed idea of who people are. The majority of people who receive government assistance would rather be working. Take a look at corporate welfare, if you want to see a travesty. Take a look at farmers who receive huge government subsidies. Why is it always poor people you accuse of getting something from the government? There are plenty of corporations getting a free ride from the government. Is there any reason for me to pay more in taxes than Facebook? Do a little reading from something besides The Blaze or Fox News.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah, same old same old rantings. While you are ranting, don't eat any food. Wouldn't want you eating any of that subsidized food


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ONWTOD



lovethelake said:


> Great, now dame is blaming Christians for starving the children.
> 
> Hey dame, why don't you take all the money you spent on vacations, non-essential clothing, jewelry, anything that cost more than hot dogs and donate that money? If you really care, that is what a lib like you should do,


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Three black people were shot here in Mpls last night, Andrea. One of them a baby. I bet joey doesn't keep count of them. The GOP doesn't count black folks because they don't like black folks. Can we say "PREJUDICE".


Cheeky, that is a horrible tragedies that those black people were killed--it also is an outrage especially the baby! Of course we all are outraged about any senseless killings as it is time to stop, but what do we do to prevent these killings? Any suggestions?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> ONWTOD


Dame, after three of these ONWTOD's I still don't get the meaning so do tell what it means!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It appears my cuteness did overshadow the FACTS.
> 
> BASP


Oh, gal, your beauty does shine very bright! Thanks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Observations Not Worth Time Of Day.

I did define it when I first started. Ask any time. I just got bored by the same old.



Janeway said:


> Dame, after three of these ONWTOD's I still don't get the meaning so do tell what it means!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Losers? Who won in 2008 and again in 2012?


In my city, the black ministers demanded that all of the congregation get on the church bus in order to be driven to register to vote then they were driven back to the polls to vote.

In the church yard they hung a replica of a Black man being hung with the words if you don't vote, you also will be hung by the white man!

They were not made to remove it even though it was on TV as somehow there was not an ordinance against churches displaying such things on their property.

But when a white man put the same replica in his yard, he was told to remove it or be arrested! Talk about prejudice!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How is that "Red Line" that Obama drew in the sand in Syria? Bet those that used that poisonous gas are trembling in their boots about what Obama will do.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I sure upset some people. I laughed as I read your posts.
> 
> I had been having a bad day, I needed a good laugh.
> 
> ...


Trust me Joey, what ever you give it will never be enough for the greedy libs and those with the gimmes


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me Joey, what ever you give it will never be enough for the greedy libs and those with the gimmes


gimmes----excellent word.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I sure upset some people. I laughed as I read your posts.
> 
> I had been having a bad day, I needed a good laugh.
> 
> ...


joey, Thank You for your entrepreneurism and the way you give back :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, gal, your beauty does shine very bright! Thanks


So does yours sweet Jane :-D


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I sure upset some people. I laughed as I read your posts.
> 
> I had been having a bad day, I needed a good laugh.
> 
> ...


Very nice explanation. Thanks. It is important to remember that what one person receives without working for . . . another person must work for without receiving.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

momeee said:


> Very nice explanation. Thanks. It is important to remember that what one person receives without working for . . . another person must work for without receiving.


You have earned the POST OF THE DAY

Excellent points


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysoma, I thought I would add the following: A famous Democratic president said during his state of the union speech The lessons of history  show conclusively that continued dependence upon relief induces a spiritual and moral disintegration fundamentally destructive to the national fiber. To dole out relief in this way is to administer a narcotic, a subtle destroyer of the human spirit. 

No of course that wasn't President Barack Obama, but in fact it was President Franklin Delano Roosevelt in his 1935 State of the Union address.

When the recently re-elected president gave us his State of the Union address, he claimed he wants to help the middle class.

The middle class in America, according to the Census Bureau, is defined as those with a median income of $50,000. That means half of the families are above that level, and half are below it.

Well, lets look at the people who are above the middle-class threshold and those who are below the threshold to see how the middle class could be helped by both groups.

In 2012, the cost to U.S. taxpayers of the food-stamp program hit $78 billion. The number of recipients and the cost of the program have exploded. However, the president won't mention this. A large reason is the disintegration of the family. Over 40 percent of all children in America were now born out of wedlock in 2011. Among Hispanics, it was 53 percent, while among African Americans, it was 73 percent. Food stamps are feeding children abandoned by their own fathers, and taxpayers are taking up the slack for Americas deadbeat dads.

Imagine if every middle-class family could share that $78 billion.

Of course, no one blames those who have burdened the system by having children out of wedlock.

Instead, our president talks about the wealthy needing to pay their fair share. 

The fact is a family of four with an income of $50,000 pays federal income tax of $729, which is a 1.4585 rate.

A family of four with an income of $148,000 pays of federal tax of $18,563, which is a rate of 12.54, almost nine times higher.

And a family with an income of $350,000 pays federal tax of $81,481, which is a rate of 23.28 percent, more than 16 times higher the tax rate of the middle-class folks who make $50,000.

The fact is those who earn $50,000 per year have children who will more than likely qualify for a large amount of financial aid if they decide to attend college, whereas the higher-earning families have to pay the full amount for their children.
So, which group is paying their fair share to help the middle class?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You have earned the POST OF THE DAY
> 
> Excellent points


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

momeee said:


> joeysoma, I thought I would add the following: A famous Democratic president said during his state of the union speech The lessons of history  show conclusively that continued dependence upon relief induces a spiritual and moral disintegration fundamentally destructive to the national fiber. To dole out relief in this way is to administer a narcotic, a subtle destroyer of the human spirit.
> 
> No of course that wasn't President Barack Obama, but in fact it was President Franklin Delano Roosevelt in his 1935 State of the Union address.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a clear explanation.

It is not how money you have necessarily it is disposable income. Someone that makes a lot of money may have huge medical bills, so they may have a horrific time making ends meet


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Very nice explanation. Thanks. It is important to remember that what one person receives without working for . . . another person must work for without receiving.


Bravo~ I know this but those who don't won't.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Also a family of 5 with 3 children under 17 and an earned income of about $15,000 can receive a tax refund of over $7000 with no taxes owed.
> 
> Are they paying their fair share?


Joeysomma (in response to your earlier post)
I just want you to know that you needn't explain things at a fifth grade level just because we disagree on things. My husband and I are both retired. I was a salaried employee and he ran a small business. We both worked hard. We both had rules and regulations to follow, and I don't think that anyone who owns and operates a small business is subject to any more rules and regulations than anyone else.
Corporations are people, the conservative Supreme Court said so. The executives receive very high salaries and loads of perks. I also understand that they have shareholders to answer to. However, while the top and middle echelons are living well, the worker bees are barely making it. This disparity has grown bigger and bigger over time and the middle class is getting smaller and smaller. Please explain to me why it is fair that the tax rate for businesses and the wealthy have gone down through the years while the rest of us are paying more. Do you think it fair and just that Facebook (or Verizon or many others) have a lower tax bill than I? Do you have any kind of sense of fairness or justice in you somewhere?
I don't think we really have to talk about what we give away, do we? Humility?
I also don't understand the attack on the lower income earners (working poor) getting government assistance in the form of low tax rates or subsidies, or whatever.
We just think differently. In my family background, we attended church, got a good education, worked hard and had values regarding family life and helping those less fortunate. We got ahead. Nowadays people can work hard and never get ahead. That's the reality you seem to be missing.
Because we have a different outlook on how we think things should be run does not make either of us ignorant or laughable. We disagree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Joey- the tip that alcameron *is* ignorant or laughable starts with her sentence, "I don't think that anyone who owns and operates a small business is subject to any more rules and regulations than anyone else."

What an ignorant statement especially from someone who supposedly had a husband who ran a small business.

I stopped reading after that remark. No wonder she doesn't understand the capitalistic society and economy and how business and the free market operates.

Good luck trying to explain how the wealthy got that way and why the tax laws in this country are so flawed.

I no longer waste my time with the Liberals who are clueless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you Mommie , Joey, for your words. They may not hear them, but they just may someday.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

This explains why the entitlements must be cut back and changed. The WORKING POOR are the ones who should be helped...and it would cost the gov't. less than the billions that go to allow people who are CAPABLE of working to stay home.

It May Now Pay More to Be on Welfare Than Get an Entry-Level Job in These 34 States
Budget, Tax & EconomyPolitics 
If it paid better to stay at home and not work, what would you do? That's a question being asked in more than 30 states.
Thirty-four states and the District of Columbia have made it more attractive to seek welfare benefits than entry-level employment, according to a new report from the libertarian Cato Institute.

"One of the single best ways to climb out of poverty is taking a job, but as long as welfare provides a better standard of living than an entry-level job, recipients will continue to choose it over work," said Michael Tanner, senior policy analyst and study co-author.

Cato Institute.
The study, an updated version of the one released in 1995, is a comprehensive overview of welfare benefits in all 50 states and the District of Columbia. The 1995 study found that benefits from various government welfare programs easily exceeded the poverty level and "their dollar value was greater than the amount of take-home income a worker would receive from an entry-level job."
Fast forward 18 years and little has improved. In fact, welfare spending has steadily increased at an unchecked rate, outpacing average entry-level incomes and making it more attractive in some areas to seek welfare over employment.
"The current welfare system provides such a high level of benefits that it acts as a disincentive for work," the study claims. "Welfare currently pays more than a minimum-wage job in 35 states, even after accounting for the Earned Income Tax Credit, and in 13 states it pays more than $15 per hour."
The feds currently fund 126 separate welfare programs, the study notes. Of these 126 programs, 72 provide "cash or in-kind benefits to recipients." Keep in mind these 126 programs are in addition to welfare programs provided at the state and local level.
"If Congress and state legislatures are serious about reducing welfare dependence and rewarding work, they should consider strengthening welfare work requirements, removing exemptions, and narrowing the definition of work," says the study.
The national unemployment rate is currently stuck at approximately 7.4 percent. So let's take a look at the top 15 locations in the U.S. where being on welfare pays better than having an entry-level job and their corresponding unemployment rates:
15. Minnesota
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 29,350
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 14.11
	Unemployment: 5.2 percent
14. Nevada
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 29,820
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 14.34
	Unemployment: 9.5 percent
13. Wyoming
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 32.620
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 15.68
	Unemployment: 4.6 percent
12. Oregon
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 34,300
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 16.49
	Unemployment: 8.0 percent
11. California
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 37,160
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 17.87
	Unemployment: 8.7 percent
10. Maryland
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 38,160
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 18.35
	Unemployment: 7.1 percent
9. New Hampshire
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 39,750
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 19.11
	Unemployment: 5.1 percent
8. Vermont
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 42,350
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 20.36
	Unemployment: 4.6 percent
7. Rhode Island
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 43,330
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 20.83
	Unemployment: 8.9 percent
6. New Jersey
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 43,450
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 20.89
	Unemployment: 8.6 percent
5. New York
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 43,700
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 20.01
	Unemployment: 7.5 percent
4. Connecticut
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 44,370
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 21.33
	Unemployment: 8.1 percent
3. Massachusetts
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 50,540
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 24.30
	Unemployment: 7.2 percent
2. District of Columbia
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 50,820
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 24.43
	Unemployment: 8.6 percent
1. Hawaii
	Pre-tax Equivalent ($): 60,590
	Hourly Wage Equivalent ($): 29.13
	Unemployment: 4.5
A little over half of the entries on this list have above-average unemployment rates. Perhaps not high enough to claim definitely that generous welfare packages lead to increased unemployment - but one would be hard pressed to make the opposite argument. That is, for the states with high unemployment rates, making welfare more attractive than having a job probably doesn't help anything.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you LOL, Gil, Solg, KGP, Momie, Joey, Thumper, RU., and any one I forgot.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Joeysomma (in response to your earlier post)
> I just want you to know that you needn't explain things at a fifth grade level just because we disagree on things. My husband and I are both retired. I was a salaried employee and he ran a small business. We both worked hard. We both had rules and regulations to follow, and I don't think that anyone who owns and operates a small business is subject to any more rules and regulations than anyone else.
> Corporations are people, the conservative Supreme Court said so. The executives receive very high salaries and loads of perks. I also understand that they have shareholders to answer to. However, while the top and middle echelons are living well, the worker bees are barely making it. This disparity has grown bigger and bigger over time and the middle class is getting smaller and smaller. Please explain to me why it is fair that the tax rate for businesses and the wealthy have gone down through the years while the rest of us are paying more. Do you think it fair and just that Facebook (or Verizon or many others) have a lower tax bill than I? Do you have any kind of sense of fairness or justice in you somewhere?
> I don't think we really have to talk about what we give away, do we? Humility?
> ...


Blah blah blah blah blah

No one is attacking the poor. Good try. Just think of the "surfer dude" getting his free food, and is proud of it.

You can work hard and make it, your statement is a lie and makes everyone a victim. Pathetic. Just because it takes longer to achieve one's dream doesn't mean it isn't attainable. Stop with the woe is me attitude, that is the reason we have become a country of victims, and not achievers.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, again the "red line" was crossed and Obama shook his finger and sad "bad boy" Children foaming at the mouth, children not breathing, dead children everywhere....

Great foreign policy. Hillary started this fiasco, Kerry just is in lock step with her policy. What a great guy, reinstated the 4 underlings Hillary tried to fire for her failure in Benghazi. What an administration we have.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Joey- the tip that alcameron *is* ignorant or laughable starts with her sentence, "I don't think that anyone who owns and operates a small business is subject to any more rules and regulations than anyone else."
> 
> What an ignorant statement especially from someone who supposedly had a husband who ran a small business.
> 
> ...


KPG
how many times has it been now that you told us you won't waste your time with us? Your biggest problem is that you can't stay away from us. Just think how much valuable information and education we provided you with.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you Mommie , Joey, for your words. They may not hear them, but they just may someday.


Thank you, Yarnie for NOT thanking KPG for her nasty words about me. You at least have some decency and good will. I will never understand how people who loudly profess their Christianity at least once a day can be so nasty.
I hope you're in good health.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you for such a clear explanation.
> 
> It is not how money you have necessarily it is disposable income. Someone that makes a lot of money may have huge medical bills, so they may have a horrific time making ends meet


Well, LTL, you finally understand what some people go through when they make a lot of money and have huge medical bills. Now take a big leap and imagine what happens to people with huge medical bills who DON'T make a lot of money. Can you see how ridiculous it sounds???
I never in my life have come across so many Christians (on KP)who have no regard for following their own Christian values. Is there some type of disconnect in your minds or what? Calling themselves Christian is really a misnomer, In my humble opinion. And, no, I'm not anti-Christian, I simply cannot understand the justification. 
Because there is none.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Also a family of 5 with 3 children under 17 and an earned income of about $15,000 can receive a tax refund of over $7000 with no taxes owed.
> 
> Are they paying their fair share?


Yes


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Also, again the "red line" was crossed and Obama shook his finger and sad "bad boy" Children foaming at the mouth, children not breathing, dead children everywhere....
> 
> Great foreign policy. Hillary started this fiasco, Kerry just is in lock step with her policy. What a great guy, reinstated the 4 underlings Hillary tried to fire for her failure in Benghazi. What an administration we have.


It is shameful and embarrassing, at best. But all the elected folks in DC are seemingly just letting all this happen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> It is shameful and embarrassing, at best. But all the elected folks in DC are seemingly just letting all this happen.


momeee
glad that you are not in charge of anything or we would have Wars in every part of the World. Obviously you know absolutely nothing about the UN. The World looks up to us so far but we are not in charge. And the Republicans are making sure that our name means less and less around the Globe.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I never in my life have come across so many Christians (on KP)who have no regard for following their own Christian values. Is there some type of disconnect in your minds or what? Calling themselves Christian is really a misnomer, In my humble opinion. And, no, I'm not anti-Christian, I simply cannot understand the justification.
> Because there is none.


How about this?

The Protestant work ethic (or the Puritan work ethic) is a concept in theology, sociology, economics and history which emphasizes hard work, frugality and diligence as a constant display of a person's salvation in the Christian faith. (Wikipedia)

It's always seemed to me that these so-called Christian folks view their relatively comfortable lifestyles as evidence that they exist in a state of grace--heaven help those in their churches who lose their jobs, have difficulties with their children, or get into debt. Doubtless it's seen as proof that they're secretly consorting with the devil!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about this?
> 
> The Protestant work ethic (or the Puritan work ethic) is a concept in theology, sociology, economics and history which emphasizes hard work, frugality and diligence as a constant display of a person's salvation in the Christian faith. (Wikipedia)
> 
> It's always seemed to me that these so-called Christian folks view their relatively comfortable lifestyles as evidence that they exist in a state of grace--heaven help those in their churches who lose their jobs, have difficulties with their children, or get into debt. Doubtless it's seen as proof that they're secretly consorting with the devil!


Keep riding that rocket, because your comments are way out there. You do not know what people do to help others because they are don't feel a need to be boastful. You don't know if they are supporting family members in need. Basically you jump to judgement about people consorting to the devil because they keep their good deed private.

So with your logic we could also jump to same conclusion about you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Keep riding that rocket, because your comments are way out there. You do not know what people do to help others because they are don't feel a need to be boastful. You don't know if they are supporting family members in need. Basically you jump to judgement about people consorting to the devil because they keep their good deed private.
> 
> So with your logic we could also jump to same conclusion about you.


Seems that there's plenty of boasting around here--how many items have been knitted for charity, a hair-raising account of someone's trip through a raging snowstorm to visit a sick relative etc etc. These are all virtuous deeds, as you and many others are quick to point out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> joeysomma wrote:
> Also a family of 5 with 3 children under 17 and an earned income of about $15,000 can receive a tax refund of over $7000 with no taxes owed.
> 
> Are they paying their fair share?
> ...


You cannot say I didn't warn you joey! :-D She doesn't 'get' anything particularly when it has to do with economics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you, Yarnie for NOT thanking KPG for her nasty words about me. You at least have some decency and good will. I will never understand how people who loudly profess their Christianity at least once a day can be so nasty.
> I hope you're in good health.


I did not mean to skip KGP, she puts forth her truths. She is to me at least someone who I can depend on, who, wants only the best for all in this country. It may not be what you want, but I feel she is speaking the truth about this country and how it has been down graded to nothing. It is a mess all of our goverment should be held accountable. They are destroying it even as we fight each other instead of fighting them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems that there's plenty of boasting around here--how many items have been knitted for charity, a hair-raising account of someone's trip through a raging snowstorm to visit a sick relative etc etc. These are all virtuous deeds, as you and many others are quick to point out.


When and where?

RCFP


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> When and where?
> 
> RCFP


Everyone (KPG, Janeway, joey etc), and all the time--plus lots of ooey-gooey sentiments and promises of prayer. Bleah.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not mean to skip KGP, she puts forth her truths. She is to me at least someone who I can depend on, who, wants only the best for all in this country. It may not be what you want, but I feel she is speaking the truth about this country and how it has been down graded to nothing. It is a mess all of our goverment should be held accountable. They are destroying it even as we fight each other instead of fighting them.


Thank you Yarnie. BTW you didn't forget me and specifically did thank me. Don't pay any heed to those who refuse to speak the truth. Here is your direct quote where you *did* thank me specifically and you mentioned "anyone" you may have missed. Alcameron is not speaking the truth to you once again and again tried to pit Conservatives or Repubs against one other. Don't let her.



theyarnlady said:


> Thank you LOL, Gil, Solg, KGP, Momie, Joey, Thumper, RU., and any one I forgot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

From the FF thread about 10 minutes ago:

"BTW: Denim Ladies - ignore susanmos2000, Huckleberry/Ingried and damemary, Cheeky Blighter, alcameron, PeaceGoddess. We, the good, are not posting in the Smoking and LOLL threads..." (KPG)

Looks like you've just sent yourself to Coventry, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> From the FF thread about 10 minutes ago:
> 
> "BTW: Denim Ladies - ignore susanmos2000, Huckleberry/Ingried and damemary, Cheeky Blighter, alcameron, PeaceGoddess. We, the good, are not posting in the Smoking and LOLL threads..." (KPG)


1) I'm pleased you wanted to quote my words. However, you didn't post all my words, and you obviously never learned how to properly quote someone, so I'll quote post myself here for the sole purpose of correcting your misdeed. You are a typical Lib to quote me out of context for no purpose other than an attempt to glorify yourself while offering nothing to the conversation. Which is exactly the reason many non-Libs no longer wish to post in this thread even though this thread was begun by a Conservative and or Republican. Your desire to raise the ire of non Libs and agitate is unbecoming but expected and acknowledged.

Here's the complete sentence I wrote in the Denim thread:

"We, the good, are not posting in the Smoking and LOLL threads, *so the Liberal nuts are here on this thread to try to disturb the peace.

Let's not let them! :thumbup:

IGNORE - IGNORE - IGNORE    "*

2) You foolishly assumed people cannot read for themselves any thread on KP and that those in this thread care about another thread. So you cross-posted between threads. How particuarly foolish on your part, since those who read this thread have posted within the last hour in the other thread from which you cross posted. How stupid are you for doing that? Bless your heart.

How desperate does one have to be to cross-post as you have done just so you have someone to criticize and insult in a particular thread. Only you know that answer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I'm pleased you wanted to quote my words. However, you didn't post all my words, and you obviously never learned how to properly quote someone, so I'll quote post myself to correct your misdeed. Typical Lib to quote things out of context.
> 
> Here's the complete sentence I wrote in the Denim thread:
> 
> ...


Bleah bleah bleah. Face it, KPG: you do post on this thread, so you spoke an untruth. Did you misplace your well-thumbed copy of the Ten Commandants? Obviously you haven't yet committed them to memory.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, I'm not sure I should be relaxing with coffee and KP this AM. I just read Yarnie's post on FF with this great suggestion. "How about all the children of the black race killing each other off." That's the true Christian solution, right there. :hunf::thumbdown: 

Nice to have you back. I doubt you'll be ignored. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> joeysomma wrote:
> Also a family of 5 with 3 children under 17 and an earned income of about $15,000 can receive a tax refund of over $7000 with no taxes owed.
> 
> Are they paying their fair share?
> ...


Joeysomma
and how many tax exemptions did you wind up with? Why are so ugly toward people who are needy? I guess you belong to the cult of Satan.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I'm pleased you wanted to quote my words. However, you didn't post all my words, and you obviously never learned how to properly quote someone, so I'll quote post myself here for the sole purpose of correcting your misdeed. You are a typical Lib to quote me out of context for no purpose other than an attempt to glorify yourself while offering nothing to the conversation. Which is exactly the reason many non-Libs no longer wish to post in this thread even though this thread was begun by a Conservative and or Republican. Your desire to raise the ire of non Libs and agitate is unbecoming but expected and acknowledged.
> 
> Here's the complete sentence I wrote in the Denim thread:
> 
> ...


KPG
...."let's not be them" so why are you here you Empress of Nasty? Your interpretation of Christianity stinks to that elusive Heaven. Oh wait, you are cruising for that other place.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Susan, I'm not sure I should be relaxing with coffee and KP this AM. I just read Yarnie's post on FF with this great suggestion. "How about all the children of the black race killing each other off." That's the true Christian solution, right there. :hunf::thumbdown:
> 
> Nice to have you back. I doubt you'll be ignored. :thumbup:


MIB
Yarnie sure is a wonder, isn't she.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> and how many tax exemptions did you wind up with? Why are so ugly toward people who are needy? I guess you belong to the cult of Satan.


Maybe...I always get the feeling that some so-called Christians dismiss the teachings of the New Testament as so much fluff. Jesus' teaching on kindness and charity sure don't appear to have sunk in.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Losers? Who won in 2008 and again in 2012?


Yep, the country lost in 2008 and again in 2012.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Corporate welfare is given to corporations for votes and donations aka Pork. Free stuff is given to the citizens that can work, but won't work for votes. Follow our money. FoxBusiness is great, Charles Payne is a great teacher. Realize I did say Can Work but Won't Work.....


Exactly. 72 of the welfare programs out there give CASH to those that qualify. Getting welfare is a cash only business for some. Why work when welfare pays better than minimum wage. It certainly blasts a hole in the liberal logic that welfare doesn't pay.

It's no wonder the liberals can't define what a living wage is. It might be close to what is received from welfare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> What's the matter? Why are you so worried about Hillary Clinton? It's years before a Presidential campaign will begin.


Just curious as to why she's out campaigning now. Thinking she might just burn herself out (not to mention the country) before she needs to.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> joeysoma, I thought I would add the following: A famous Democratic president said during his state of the union speech The lessons of history  show conclusively that continued dependence upon relief induces a spiritual and moral disintegration fundamentally destructive to the national fiber. To dole out relief in this way is to administer a narcotic, a subtle destroyer of the human spirit.
> 
> No of course that wasn't President Barack Obama, but in fact it was President Franklin Delano Roosevelt in his 1935 State of the Union address.
> 
> ...


It's these little details that get in the way of liberal thinking. Push them off to the side or just ignore them totally before spewing their "logic".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Also a family of 5 with 3 children under 17 and an earned income of about $15,000 can receive a tax refund of over $7000 with no taxes owed.
> 
> Are they paying their fair share?


Only the rich have to pay their fair share. Everyone else is excluded.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Also, again the "red line" was crossed and Obama shook his finger and sad "bad boy" Children foaming at the mouth, children not breathing, dead children everywhere....
> 
> Great foreign policy. Hillary started this fiasco, Kerry just is in lock step with her policy. What a great guy, reinstated the 4 underlings Hillary tried to fire for her failure in Benghazi. What an administration we have.


The country definitely lost in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just curious as to why she's out campaigning now. Thinking she might just burn herself out (not to mention the country) before she needs to.


soloweygirl
Trying to cover up your concerns about her running, aren't you. I would be too if I was in your shoes. Nothing but Clowns in the running on your side. What a Circus.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Trying to cover up your concerns about her running, aren't you. I would be too if I was in your shoes. Nothing but Clowns in the running on your side. What a Circus.


They're dolphins doncha know (or so they claim). It certainly would explain those large holes in the tops of their heads--blowholes for expelling hot air.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> They're dolphins doncha know (or so they claim). It certainly would explain those large holes in the tops of their heads--blowholes for expelling hot air.


susanmos2000
I wonder if the Churches are spiking the liquid. How can a whole bunch of folks become so stupid all at once or have they been hiding their stupidity all along? Perhaps they have been caged until now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I wonder if the Churches are spiking the liquid. How can a whole bunch of folks be so stupid and all at once.


Well, they do say dolphins are good at communicating with each other. Maybe all the mental confusion within the pod is an indication that they're about to beach themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, they do say dolphins are good at communicating with each other. Maybe all the mental confusion within the pod is an indication that they're about to beach themselves.


susanmos2000
So now President Obama is to blame for problems with Katrina. Soon he will be accused of starting WWII and is repsonsible for the flood in 1993. Are those Macademias living in fracking zones? We desperately need more funding for Science to research these Non-brainers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot say I didn't warn you joey! :-D She doesn't 'get' anything particularly when it has to do with economics.


KPG
Cuckoo, cuckoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How is that "Red Line" that Obama drew in the sand in Syria? Bet those that used that poisonous gas are trembling in their boots about what Obama will do.


lovethelake
Cuckoo!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> how many times has it been now that you told us you won't waste your time with us? Your biggest problem is that you can't stay away from us. Just think how much valuable information and education we provided you with.


What, when, where & who was the info given as I want to read all about it!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It appears my cuteness did overshadow the FACTS.
> 
> BASP


galinipper
Cuckoo! DANAS.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Cuckoo, cuckoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get it?


Are you a clock?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, they do say dolphins are good at communicating with each other. Maybe all the mental confusion within the pod is an indication that they're about to beach themselves.


Where have you been for so long?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. 72 of the welfare programs out there give CASH to those that qualify. Getting welfare is a cash only business for some. Why work when welfare pays better than minimum wage. It certainly blasts a hole in the liberal logic that welfare doesn't pay.
> 
> It's no wonder the liberals can't define what a living wage is. It might be close to what is received from welfare.


Someone wrote that Welfare pays $40,000 a year in NYC so why work with that kind of money coming yearly?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems that there's plenty of boasting around here--how many items have been knitted for charity, a hair-raising account of someone's trip through a raging snowstorm to visit a sick relative etc etc. These are all virtuous deeds, as you and many others are quick to point out.


I'll boast as I almost have knitted a wingspan as all it needs is the BO. See?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you a clock?


 :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Name your well qualified Dems that will run. Where's your leadership. We don't need leadership that runs away from responsibility and blames everyone else when things turn bad. This country needs a real leader, not the excuse for one in the WH. If your qualified leaders are like that, as Hillary proved to be, then you bet we are concerned. This country can't take another 4 years of that kind of "leadership".
> 
> The world is certainly moving along and by the time you Dems get out of your trance, you will not recognize it. Then all you will able to do is whine about how did this happen, it wasn't supposed to be like this, they promised us it would be better. The realization that you will always be the have nots and your leaders will always be the haves, remaining in the top 1%, should just make your skin crawl.
> 
> Which party really doesn't care about its members, only their vote? Which party is looking to increase their numbers dramatically, without a care to the welfare of its current members? Adding millions of new voters to the mix cannot be sustained by the government. Somethings gotta give.


Martin O'Malley, Duval Patrick, Joe Biden, to name a few.
The failure of leadership in this country falls on the Republican Speaker of the House of Congress otherwise known as the "beltway drunk", John Boehner. He can't control his congress and doesn't have the guts to stand up and do his job because he is too afraid of losing it.
Democrats have always taken care of and do care about the people in their party. That is why we are a united front, unlike the Repubs who are so divided they can't even pass one piece of legislation they can agree upon. They don't need Dems to vote in congress because they are to busy opposing each other. It's a 3 ring circus and very pathetic. There is the reason this country is falling apart. 
You should be afraid. Very afraid.

As for your previous comments on the mini series that is being made of Hillary, why so afraid? If it was barred from being aired, then it would be infringing on the freedom of speech of the creator of the mini series, and to CNN who wants to air a documentary on her. Who always screams "Unconstitutional?" The righties do.i But If a couple of TV shows seem unfair to you, oh well! You have much more to be afraid of in your own party. BTW, the whining here is done by those on the far right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Someone wrote that Welfare pays $40,000 a year in NYC so why work with that kind of money coming yearly?


Janeway
and sure I am Leona Helmsley. Even IF that kind of money would be paid, it would not go very far in NYC. Ever checked what it costs to rent a Closet to live in?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Martin O'Malley, Duval Patrick, Joe Biden, to name a few.
> The failure of leadership in this country falls on the Republican Speaker of the House of Congress otherwise known as the "beltway drunk", John Boehner. He can't control his congress and doesn't have the guts to stand up and do his job because he is too afraid of losing it.
> Democrats have always taken care of and do care about the people in their party. That is why we are a united front, unlike the Repubs who are so divided they can't even pass one piece of legislation they can agree upon. They don't need Dems to vote in congress because they are to busy opposing each other. It's a 3 ring circus and very pathetic. There is the reason this country is falling apart.
> You should be afraid. Very afraid.
> ...


BrattyPatty
Martini Boehner has suffered a lot of "injuries" due to his years of partaking. He was chosen as Speaker because he is a wimp.
The GOP sure is scared to death of Hillary. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Are you a clock?


Janeway
don't hear the little bird in your head speaking to you? Lucky it is not an Eagle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB, I can't believe the horrid, hateful things these people say. I truly believe that people should not be judged on the color of their skin, but of their character. I don't like bragging. I do like generosity. This is not the place for me. Keep in touch.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Susan, I'm not sure I should be relaxing with coffee and KP this AM. I just read Yarnie's post on FF with this great suggestion. "How about all the children of the black race killing each other off." That's the true Christian solution, right there. :hunf::thumbdown:
> 
> Nice to have you back. I doubt you'll be ignored. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In your opinion.....NOT in the opinion of the majority of voters. Poor loser.



soloweygirl said:


> Yep, the country lost in 2008 and again in 2012.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's try a hypothetical. A single mother with two children is without a job. She is eligible for welfare including health care for the family of $20,000. per year. A minimum wage job will yield her less, and no health care.

If you were her, would you take a minimum wage job for less money and no health care? To give you my answer, she'd be a fool to take the job. Why is that wrong in your mind?



soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. 72 of the welfare programs out there give CASH to those that qualify. Getting welfare is a cash only business for some. Why work when welfare pays better than minimum wage. It certainly blasts a hole in the liberal logic that welfare doesn't pay.
> 
> It's no wonder the liberals can't define what a living wage is. It might be close to what is received from welfare.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry. She knows what she's doing. Please save your concern.



soloweygirl said:


> Just curious as to why she's out campaigning now. Thinking she might just burn herself out (not to mention the country) before she needs to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you ever heard the saying about getting blood out of a rock? The poor are POOR. They don't have money.



soloweygirl said:


> Only the rich have to pay their fair share. Everyone else is excluded.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The voting totals were clear. Most people would definitely say they are in a better off now than in 2007+. Moan if you must.



soloweygirl said:


> The country definitely lost in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't and I bet you'd take it gladly too. Why begrudge others?



Janeway said:


> Someone wrote that Welfare pays $40,000 a year in NYC so why work with that kind of money coming yearly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Martin O'Malley, Duval Patrick, Joe Biden, to name a few.
> The failure of leadership in this country falls on the Republican Speaker of the House of Congress otherwise known as the "beltway drunk", John Boehner. He can't control his congress and doesn't have the guts to stand up and do his job because he is too afraid of losing it.
> Democrats have always taken care of and do care about the people in their party. That is why we are a united front, unlike the Repubs who are so divided they can't even pass one piece of legislation they can agree upon. They don't need Dems to vote in congress because they are to busy opposing each other. It's a 3 ring circus and very pathetic. There is the reason this country is falling apart.
> You should be afraid. Very afraid.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: Go Patty! Red Hot Mama!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let's try a hypothetical. A single mother with two children is without a job. She is eligible for welfare including health care for the family of $20,000. per year. A minimum wage job will yield her less, and no health care.
> 
> If you were her, would you take a minimum wage job for less money and no health care? To give you my answer, she'd be a fool to take the job.


Absolutely. There's no way I'd deny my kids adequate food or medical care if it was in any way available. Not only foolish but WRONG to reject whatever government aid is available for underage children.

Anyway, times have changed and no welfare recipients are allowed to stay at home anymore. Here in California even single parents are expected to work a minimum of 30 hours, and there's a lifetime cap of 48 months for benefits. The righties are perfectly aware of this--goodness knows we've gone over the issue time and time again. They just don't want to remember.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they go to church on Sunday with a solemn, smug look on their faces. (I know I'm generalizing, but it's something that bothers me.)



susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. There's no way I'd deny my kids adequate food or medical care if it was in any way available. Not only foolish but WRONG to reject whatever government aid is available for underage children.
> 
> Anyway, times have changed and no welfare recipients are allowed to stay at home anymore. Here in California even single parents are expected to work a minimum of 30 hours, and there's a lifetime cap of 48 months for benefits. The righties are perfectly aware of this--goodness knows we've gone over the issue time and time again. They just don't want to remember.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. There's no way I'd deny my kids adequate food or medical care if it was in any way available. Not only foolish but WRONG to reject whatever government aid is available for underage children.
> 
> Anyway, times have changed and no welfare recipients are allowed to stay at home anymore. Here in California even single parents are expected to work a minimum of 30 hours, and there's a lifetime cap of 48 months for benefits. The righties are perfectly aware of this--goodness knows we've gone over the issue time and time again. They just don't want to remember.


susanmos2000
the righties have one motto: spread a lie over and over again and there is a possibility that someone will buy it as truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Trying to cover up your concerns about her running, aren't you. I would be too if I was in your shoes. Nothing but Clowns in the running on your side. What a Circus.


No one is out running on the Republican side. It's Hillary out there all by herself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Martin O'Malley, Duval Patrick, Joe Biden, to name a few.
> 
> As for your previous comments on the mini series that is being made of Hillary, why so afraid? If it was barred from being aired, then it would be infringing on the freedom of speech of the creator of the mini series, and to CNN who wants to air a documentary on her. Who always screams "Unconstitutional?" The righties do.i But If a couple of TV shows seem unfair to you, oh well! You have much more to be afraid of in your own party. BTW, the whining here is done by those on the far right.


Splitting a cut here laughing over your choices. Yes, we need to be afraid, but not for your reasons.

I'm not in the least bit afraid of Hillary. I'm commenting on all the free publicity these mini series would bring to her and not to anyone running against her during the primaries. I would think that her opponents (Dems) would be angry about this as well. This should go against some political code. Then again, it's politics - no code visible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> In your opinion.....NOT in the opinion of the majority of voters. Poor loser.


Then why is his popularity dropping steadily? Public opinion has changed like it or not. The fog has finally cleared and the majority is regaining their senses and seeing Obama and his administration for what they really are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Let's try a hypothetical. A single mother with two children is without a job. She is eligible for welfare including health care for the family of $20,000. per year. A minimum wage job will yield her less, and no health care.
> 
> If you were her, would you take a minimum wage job for less money and no health care? To give you my answer, she'd be a fool to take the job. Why is that wrong in your mind?


Initially it is not wrong. Welfare was meant as a means for people to get back on their feet. It is not meant to be a substitute for one's income.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I wouldn't and I bet you'd take it gladly too. Why begrudge others?


Careful, the real you is emerging.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> The voting totals were clear. Most people would definitely say they are in a better off now than in 2007+. Moan if you must.


Just because people mindlessly voted for Obama, doesn't mean they are better off today. You can honestly say that with millions and millions of new participants to food stamps and the millions of US citizens still unemployed? Maybe you can, after all, you stated that you would take welfare over working.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> the righties have one motto: spread a lie over and over again and there is a possibility that someone will buy it as truth.


That's Obama's mantra. It certainly worked on you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No one is out running on the Republican side. It's Hillary out there all by herself.


I'l guarantee you that she is not alone. The Repubs have nobody to run. Their loss.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Splitting a cut here laughing over your choices. Yes, we need to be afraid, but not for your reasons.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit afraid of Hillary. I'm commenting on all the free publicity these mini series would bring to her and not to anyone running against her during the primaries. I would think that her opponents (Dems) would be angry about this as well. This should go against some political code. Then again, it's politics - no code visible.


Have a good laugh! You will be crying and whining again in 2016 when one of them is voted into the WH.
I really do not believe that you are concerned about the Dem. primaries and what is fair to the other candidates. You are shaking in your shoes, because Hillary can win and you have nobody strong enough to run against her except for maybe a few crackpots that give me a good laugh everytime they speak.
BTW Hillary doesn't need _free_ publicity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's Obama's mantra. It certainly worked on you.


In your dreams, solowey.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because people mindlessly voted for Obama, doesn't mean they are better off today. You can honestly say that with millions and millions of new participants to food stamps and the millions of US citizens still unemployed? Maybe you can, after all, you stated that you would take welfare over working.


Once again, you forget that we are coming out of a huge recession not caused by Obama.
Any mother with children would take assistance if her job did not pay a living wage. Many, many, many of the "millions and millions" of new food stamp beneficiaries DO work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because people mindlessly voted for Obama, doesn't mean they are better off today. You can honestly say that with millions and millions of new participants to food stamps and the millions of US citizens still unemployed? Maybe you can, after all, you stated that you would take welfare over working.


soloweygirl
Danas & Sons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then why is his popularity dropping steadily? Public opinion has changed like it or not. The fog has finally cleared and the majority is regaining their senses and seeing Obama and his administration for what they really are.


soloweygirl
It is? really? really? you don' say!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wouldn't and I bet you'd take it gladly too. Why begrudge others?


No, sorry, I wouldn't take the Welfare as long as I could get by as people need some get-up-and-go & stop doing nothing--not even teaching their children how to behave is why so many young are killing each other.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, sorry, I wouldn't take the Welfare as long as I could get by as people need some get-up-and-go & stop doing nothing--not even teaching their children how to behave is why so many young are killing each other.


Janeway
ever notice how poorly MANY grown-ups behave? Just get in line somewhere and the older they are the worse they behave.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'l guarantee you that she is not alone. The Repubs have nobody to run. Their loss.


Oh, yes, the Repubs do have someone to run as he is just being quiet then boom--the White House!

You should be shaking in your shoes as it will be a win-win for the people on the right!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, sorry, I wouldn't take the Welfare as long as I could get by as people need some get-up-and-go & stop doing nothing--not even teaching their children how to behave is why so many young are killing each other.


Janeway'
obviously you are never around people who need to go to a food pantry to feed their children. It is the very last stop they make to ask for help. When a pound of Potatoes costs 99c it is hard to feed a family on minimum wage or welfare. Where is your compassion? Shame on you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> ever notice how poorly MANY grown-ups behave? Just get in line somewhere and the older they are the worse they behave.


I'm always in line with them as I'm elderly, but I do know how to behave in public.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm always in line with them as I'm elderly, but I do know how to behave in public.


I know that is true. But look how some of the 'seniors' act here. They are the vilest of the group. In some cases, the older they are, the nastier they are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

My mother got so she claimed that she was old enough that she could say whatever she pleased. I don't really adhere to that, I don't like myself much when I get to sounding too harsh.



lovethelake said:


> I know that is true. But look how some of the 'seniors' act here. They are the vilest of the group. In some cases, the older they are, the nastier they are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know that is true. But look how some of the 'seniors' act here. They are the vilest of the group. In some cases, the older they are, the nastier they are.[/quote
> 
> Amen!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Between the ancient hippies and the Welfare Millenniums our country is in deep sneakers


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't even know what a Welfare Millenium is. Could you define that particular slur for me? 
Do you know lots of them?



lovethelake said:


> Between the ancient hippies and the Welfare Millenniums our country is in deep sneakers


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Between the ancient hippies and the Welfare Millenniums our country is in deep sneakers


lovethelake
I am very curious whom you hang out with. The ancient hippies
are many of those who are very successful today. Welfare Millenniums is a foreign expression to me. Must be a Republican invention to denigrate certain people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, the Repubs do have someone to run as he is just being quiet then boom--the White House!
> 
> You should be shaking in your shoes as it will be a win-win for the people on the right!


do you mean Cruz the supposed Canadian????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you mean Cruz the supposed Canadian????


LOL Jane, that was funny. Boom, the White House. But who can it be? Chris Christie? Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio? In that case I can see the White House going BOOM! Imploding right on the spot.

Designer1234, you are correct. Supposed American/Canadian?
Heck, he doesn't even know. LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know that is true. But look how some of the 'seniors' act here. They are the vilest of the group. In some cases, the older they are, the nastier they are.


Yes, LTL, you prove that daily. Shape up, old woman!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, LTL, you prove that daily. Shape up, old woman!


Sorry, too young to be in your age group.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry, too young to be in your age group.


But you don't know my age. Not all grandmas are old and gray
Age isn't just a number, LTL, it's what you feel in your heart and soul.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you mean Cruz the supposed Canadian????


Your incorrect comment will be tolerated since you don't know the US Constitution. His mother is/was a US citizen, therefore he is a US citizen, doesn't matter where he was born. If your US parents were in Europe and you were born there, you would still be US citizen.

Might want to keep your legal comments to Canadian law.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Your incorrect comment will be tolerated since you don't know the US Constitution. His mother is/was a US citizen, therefore he is a US citizen, doesn't matter where he was born. If your US parents were in Europe and you were born there, you would still be US citizen.
> 
> Might want to keep your legal comments to Canadian law.


I am just quoting him on a program from the states -I saw his statement which was shown on Canadian TV as well as others stating he would give it up so he could run at least that it what he seemed to be saying.It interested me and I have read remarks others have made -- including people from both sides -- it was announced that he would have to give up his Canadian Citizenship even though he is an American Citizen too. He was quoted as were other Republicans and Democrats I believe, as stating that a dual citizen could not run as President of the United states. It was an American program.

Correct me if I am wrong. Can someone with dual Citizenship run for President? I understand he was born in Canada of American parents. Quite possibly of One American parent. I saw people quoted - I am asking a question.

I appreciate you being willing to 'tolerate' my question or statement -- I thank you very much. I didn't realize I had to ask permission to join in this conversation.

It was a legitimate statement and question and had nothing to do with Canadian Politics. It had to do with whether he would be allowed to run as President of the United States. Is that information a secret???? Until I saw his commenrts and the news program I had not realized that it is a possibility that someone who has dual citizenship could not run.

I do know that he is a Republican and very far right. As far as his politics are concerned that is not what I was asking. I am perfectly willing to let people know that I am not a Conservative of the type that are on this or the other political forums.

More and more as I see what is happing in the States I am becoming more and more liberal and have not tried to hide it.

I still would appreciate an answer from one of you who know all the answers. Once I receive the answer - I will gladly leave this forum as I find the posts as same words, same insults - same nastiness. nothing changes on either side. Better yet, I will try to find out the answer from other sources. Thank you for your 'tolerating' my question. You really didn't do me a favor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Your incorrect comment will be tolerated since you don't know the US Constitution. His mother is/was a US citizen, therefore he is a US citizen, doesn't matter where he was born. If your US parents were in Europe and you were born there, you would still be US citizen.
> 
> Might want to keep your legal comments to Canadian law.


Umm, she mentioned no laws, Canadian or American in her comment. Lighten up! Sheesh!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Jane, that was funny. Boom, the White House. But who can it be? Chris Christie? Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio? In that case I can see the White House going BOOM! Imploding right on the spot.
> 
> Designer1234, you are correct. Supposed American/Canadian?
> Heck, he doesn't even know. LOL


BrattyPatty
It is shameful to start out lying. Well, pretty regular behavior of the Righties. AND if Cruz was not lying he is super stupid. But of course he was lying.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> It is shameful to start out lying. Well, pretty regular behavior of the Righties. AND if Cruz was not lying he is super stupid. But of course he was lying.


He did say that if he did have dual citizenship that he would give up his Canadian citizenship. Didn't Bachmann fall into that trap,too? I believe that she had dual US/Switzerland citizenship, "but didn't know it" just like Cruz.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Your incorrect comment will be tolerated since you don't know the US Constitution. His mother is/was a US citizen, therefore he is a US citizen, doesn't matter where he was born. If your US parents were in Europe and you were born there, you would still be US citizen.
> 
> Might want to keep your legal comments to Canadian law.


lovethelake
quick on the trigger again. Cruz happens to have DUAL Citizenship which can happen depending in which Country you were born. The fact that he lied about being Canadian is disturbing. He now is renouncing his Canadian Citizenship and that is no loss for the Canadians. I am sure they are glad about this change since he is no-one to be proud of.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He did say that if he did have dual citizenship that he would give up his Canadian citizenship. Didn't Bachmann fall into that trap,too? I believe that she had dual US/Switzerland citizenship, "but didn't know it" just like Cruz.


BrattyPatty
well Bachmann was proud of her Swiss Citizenship until it became a political issue. So glad to see her go and I bet she will be a Swiss again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who does this describe?


joeysomma
Y o u.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> well Bachmann was proud of her Swiss Citizenship until it became a political issue. So glad to see her go and I bet she will be a Swiss again.


I wouldn't be surprised at all, Huck. She hates African- Americans and the LBGT communities. Good riddance to bad garbage.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who does this describe?


OOH, OOH! I know! KPG! Wow, Joey! You had that one down to a tee!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> quick on the trigger again. Cruz happens to have DUAL Citizenship which can happen depending in which Country you were born. The fact that he lied about being Canadian is disturbing. He now is renouncing his Canadian Citizenship and that is no loss for the Canadians. I am sure they are glad about this change since he is no-one to be proud of.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I still would appreciate an answer from one of you who know all the answers. Once I receive the answer - I will gladly leave this forum as I find the posts as same words, same insults - same nastiness. nothing changes on either side. Better yet, I will try to find out the answer from other sources. Thank you for your 'tolerating' my question. You really didn't do me a favor.

I am just guessing, mind you, I don't think that we oh so tolerant "Americans" can have a president with the divided loyalties that a dual citizenship would indicate. Wouldn't it be some sort of conflict of interest? 
While the rest of us peons can enjoy the pleasure of having joint loves of nation the President may not be so lucky.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> well Bachmann was proud of her Swiss Citizenship until it became a political issue. So glad to see her go and I bet she will be a Swiss again.


Let's hope...if she returns to her clock there'll be an opportunity to adjust the chimes and trap her inside. I think even the GOP has had quite enough of that dame's racket.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I still would appreciate an answer from one of you who know all the answers. Once I receive the answer - I will gladly leave this forum as I find the posts as same words, same insults - same nastiness. nothing changes on either side. Better yet, I will try to find out the answer from other sources. Thank you for your 'tolerating' my question. You really didn't do me a favor.
> 
> I am just guessing, mind you, I don't think that we oh so tolerant "Americans" can have a president with the divided loyalties that a dual citizenship would indicate. Wouldn't it be some sort of conflict of interest?
> While the rest of us peons can enjoy the pleasure of having joint loves of nation the President may not be so lucky.


jelun, I didn't see your question. But then again, I don't claim to know it all. It is written in the Constitution that the President of the United States of America must be a natural born citizen of the US. The law states that a person who holds dual citizenship cannot be POTUS.
Was that what you were looking for?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you mean Cruz the supposed Canadian????


Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!

You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of ONWTOD around here. Time for some fun.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, Patty, I was actually taking a stab at answering a Canadian member's question. I probably knew that was a requirement once upon a time, it seems I have forgotten more than I ever knew these days.



BrattyPatty said:


> jelun, I didn't see your question. But then again, I don't claim to know it all. It is written in the Constitution that the President of the United States of America must be a natural born citizen of the US. The law states that a person who holds dual citizenship cannot be POTUS.
> Was that what you were looking for?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you mean Cruz the supposed Canadian????


Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!

You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!
> 
> You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


Now, Janie, let's cool down and be nice to our neighbors to the north.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Deliberately misunderstanding. Has a new thought passed through your mind lately? Bye bye.



soloweygirl said:


> Just because people mindlessly voted for Obama, doesn't mean they are better off today. You can honestly say that with millions and millions of new participants to food stamps and the millions of US citizens still unemployed? Maybe you can, after all, you stated that you would take welfare over working.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Thanks, Patty, I was actually taking a stab at answering a Canadian member's question. I probably knew that was a requirement once upon a time, it seems I have forgotten more than I ever knew these days.


LOL! We all have those days, jelun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, you forget that we are coming out of a huge recession not caused by Obama.
> Any mother with children would take assistance if her job did not pay a living wage. Many, many, many of the "millions and millions" of new food stamp beneficiaries DO work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who does this describe?


Oh, I know, I know, please allow me to answer?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And why do you assume it will be a 'he' in the White House?



Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, the Repubs do have someone to run as he is just being quiet then boom--the White House!
> 
> You should be shaking in your shoes as it will be a win-win for the people on the right!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why expect compassion from others when you have no compassion?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now, Janie, let's cool down and be nice to our neighbors to the north.


Well, Bratty she follows me for spite & makes comments once in a while just to irritate me as I report her when she is hateful to Admin then she quits for awhile then out of the blue--she strikes again! I'm tired of her making her bad remarks!

She is a stalker!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> And why do you assume it will be a 'he' in the White House?


Because I know who "he" is!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No they just make up slurs when they get confused.



jelun2 said:


> I don't even know what a Welfare Millenium is. Could you define that particular slur for me?
> Do you know lots of them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the same questions. The dual citizenship troubles me too.



Designer1234 said:


> I am just quoting him on a program from the states -I saw his statement which was shown on Canadian TV as well as others stating he would give it up so he could run at least that it what he seemed to be saying.It interested me and I have read remarks others have made -- including people from both sides -- it was announced that he would have to give up his Canadian Citizenship even though he is an American Citizen too. He was quoted as were other Republicans and Democrats I believe, as stating that a dual citizen could not run as President of the United states. It was an American program.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Can someone with dual Citizenship run for President? I understand he was born in Canada of American parents. Quite possibly of One American parent. I saw people quoted - I am asking a question.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very rude. International opinions are quite welcome. We learn much from them.



Janeway said:


> Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!
> 
> You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have to ask permission to speak? If so, permission denied.



Janeway said:


> Oh, I know, I know, please allow me to answer?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And who do you think that would be?



Janeway said:


> Because I know who "he" is!


{In reply to my question why Janeway assumed that the next President of the United States would be a man.}


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you have to ask permission to speak? If so, permission denied.


Thank you but I don't need your permission to speak on this open forum!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I still would appreciate an answer from one of you who know all the answers. Once I receive the answer - I will gladly leave this forum as I find the posts as same words, same insults - same nastiness. nothing changes on either side. Better yet, I will try to find out the answer from other sources. Thank you for your 'tolerating' my question. You really didn't do me a favor.
> 
> I am just guessing, mind you, I don't think that we oh so tolerant "Americans" can have a president with the divided loyalties that a dual citizenship would indicate. Wouldn't it be some sort of conflict of interest?
> While the rest of us peons can enjoy the pleasure of having joint loves of nation the President may not be so lucky.


That is a logical reason and one I wondered about -- thank you for a calm, reasonable reply which could be the answer to my question. I wonder why it was necessary to attack me and my question. But then in my opinion that is par for the course with the people on the Conservative side. they see insults when there are not insults but are quick to insult without needing a reason. just my opinion. thank you for a reason that makes sense. I do hope that he will give up Canadian Citizenship as it has interested me and i have googled his speeches and we don't need him as a citizen and I hope decides to give it up. I don't agree with any of his policies so you are welcome to him. We really don't need him up here. that is my opinion and my opinion only. I do appreciate an answer that is thoughtful and not an attack.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!
> 
> You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


Thanks Jane -- nice to talk to you again. You are the person who insulted my country, who said she wouldn't be caught dead in Canada and who accused one of our border people of calling you crackers. I didn't care very much for your opinion, and I still dont.

Are youl love of the lake too? that is who I was asking the question of and who I was answering her post. I didn't even see your post if there was one. It is an open forum, remember.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Bratty she follows me for spite & makes comments once in a while just to irritate me as I report her when she is hateful to Admin then she quits for awhile then out of the blue--she strikes again! I'm tired of her making her bad remarks!
> 
> She is a stalker!


Do you honestly think I post here just to bother you Jane? I don't give you a second thought and actually I wasn't talking to you. you didn't answer my question you just attacked again. I will come here when I want. If you have reported me many times which you say, it is interesting but i have never received a word about it.

I don't report people - I just try to reason with them. if I can't I leave them alone. So, report away. I didn't come here to talk to you. i wondered about the dual citizenship and asked a question .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

a Stalker?????? sheesh! By coming into an open forum and asking a question about whether your President is allowed to be a dual citizen when being a Canadian is supposed to stop him from running -- that is a weird way of stalking. I have no interest in talking to you and certainly am not stalking you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually Obama is a citizen of 3 countries, Indonesia, Great Britain, and the US. He has not renounced his citizenship from any of them. Or at least he has not released any proof of it.


Oh,joey, give it up. If he is a citizen of all three countries as you state, then he could not run for office of POTUS.
Candidates are vetted for these kind of things. Where is YOUR proof that he truly is a citizen of 3 countries?
I don't know where you get this BS from, or are you making it up as you go? The lies from the right have gottten so far out of contro lately. No wonder your friend in FF is so paranoid. If you hear them often enough you start to repeat them and believe them and then start digging a Doomsday bunkers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> a Stalker?????? sheesh! By coming into an open forum and asking a question about whether your President is allowed to be a dual citizen when being a Canadian is supposed to stop him from running -- that is a weird way of stalking. I have no interest in talking to you and certainly am not stalking you.


Same thing happened to me when I posted in a different thread. A member of the Conservatives went ape and got very nasty because I posted in the same thread as she. I didn't see her comments, but knowing if she was posting still wouldn't have prevented me from posting on the topic.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

According to HHS over 51% of those receiving welfare were between the ages of 20-29 in 2010 = Welfare Millenniums.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh,joey, give it up. If he is a citizen of all three countries as you state, then he could not run for office of POTUS.
> Candidates are vetted for these kind of things. Where is YOUR proof that he truly is a citizen of 3 countries?
> I don't know where you get this BS from, or are you making it up as you go? The lies from the right have gottten so far out of contro lately. No wonder your friend in FF is so paranoid. If you hear them often enough you start to repeat them and believe them and then start digging a Doomsday bunkers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This makes sense. FLASH


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Same thing happened to me when I posted in a different thread. A member of the Conservatives went ape and got very nasty because I posted in the same thread as she. I didn't see her comments, but knowing if she was posting still wouldn't have prevented me from posting on the topic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't let lies go unanswered.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here you are again--why do you always insist on posting to me when what I say is absolutely "none" of your business so stop as I don't want to even think about you!
> 
> You cannot even vote so America is "none" of your business! Stay in Canada where you belong but keep your nose out of America's business!


Janeway
if everybody who is not an American Citizens would keep his/her nose out of our business, we would have no business. Typical old fashioned snobbish attitude you possess. You are living in a World long gone. Time to catch up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually Obama is a citizen of 3 countries, Indonesia, Great Britain, and the US. He has not renounced his citizenship from any of them. Or at least he has not released any proof of it.


joesomma
Good morning Coconut. You are some artwork to be studied.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Jane -- nice to talk to you again. You are the person who insulted my country, who said she wouldn't be caught dead in Canada and who accused one of our border people of calling you crackers.


Whoever said that hit the nail right on the head...you Canadians are a sharp bunch!

 
Welcome!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we should ignore everything outside our shores? Is that your opinion?



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> if everybody who is not an American Citizens would keep his/her nose out of our business, we would have no business. Typical old fashioned snobbish attitude you possess. You are living in a World long gone. Time to catch up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Whoever said that hit the nail right on the head...you Canadians are a sharp bunch!
> 
> 
> Welcome!


That was only part of the post she wrote about her opinions of my Country and me - she has a thing about me - I don't worry about it at all. She is welcome to think what she wants and post what she wants. I am allowed to do the same.

I rarely come on this forum or the other political forums, as I have a busy life aside from American Politics. However, I did wonder when I saw the bit on Cruz about the citizenship question. I didn't even realize I answered Jane's post. I usually read the post content and don't worry about who wrote it. I find that I have opinions about some of the posters and figure I would feel negative if 
I read who posts - so usually I just read the conversation. It wasn't Jane I was talking to when I was answering the post about being allowed to ask the question-

As far as reporting me - I have never, ever received word from admin about any report about me - she is welcome to report me whenever she wishes. They might get weary of it but they never have told me about them. Possibly she hasn't really reported but just threatened. doesn't matter.

I know my motives and I know my rights on KP. They are the same as everyone elses. I avoid coming here most of the time as I have too many other irons in the fire on KP (the workshops) to get involved here -- I tried it and left because of the foolishness and nastiness and because I got tired of the same old 'fights'. I will likely drop by when something new about your Politics interests me.

Meanwhile -- we had a major disaster in Calgary (my home city) -- a dreadful flood that completely wiped out a town just south of us as well as the whole inner city of Home. I am collecting winter wear to give to those who are left homeless ( many many) including two First Nations reservations close to Calgary. Our winters here are bitterly cold and to me this seemed like a need. I have already received 
3 parcels from Americans on KP with more to come. One was from NJ from a KP member who was affected by the hurricane. I don't know their politics and they don't know mine -- it doesn't matter. We care about each other.

So- for those who think I am overstepping by asking a question - so be it -- I will continue to do so when I have the time or inclination.

Half of these will be going to First Nations people --

If anyone is interested here is the link about our 
work to help People who have lost their homes.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180491-1.html

By the way - the reason the lady from NJ donated was because of the Canadians from Ontario ( fire fighters) who went down to NJ on their 4 days off - to help after the flooding.
We also volunteer to help fight forest fires and Americans help us fight fires up here. We are friends - that is what friends do.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Jane -- nice to talk to you again. You are the person who insulted my country, who said she wouldn't be caught dead in Canada and who accused one of our border people of calling you crackers. I didn't care very much for your opinion, and I still dont.
> 
> Are youl love of the lake too? that is who I was asking the question of and who I was answering her post. I didn't even see your post if there was one. It is an open forum, remember.


There you go again lying as I never said one of your border people calling me a "cracker" as it was one of my neighbors who was separated from their children & treated like criminals just because they did not have passports & after about 4 hours were released back on the American side & told to "never" to return to Canada!

Such a friendly country! You think you know everything about the US just because you spent several winters in Arizona when your winters were too severe. Such a cold country!

If you did not intend to speak to me then why did you reply to my name? Why not make your own quote if you want to make a remark?

Your last remark to others on KP was to ignore me as I was just stupid so don't even reply just ignore me!

Try to deny this as I don't know how to copy/paste but will have SIL to do it for me then you can try to deny what you said!

You hit me with your hatefulness then run is probably why Admin does not say anything to you but I'm sure they are counting the reports & when they have enough, will kick you off KP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> There you go again lying as I never said one of your border people calling me a "cracker" as it was one of my neighbors who was separated from their children & treated like criminals just because they did not have passports & after about 4 hours were released back on the American side & told to "never" to return to Canada!
> 
> Such a friendly country! You think you know everything about the US just because you spent several winters in Arizona when your winters were too severe. Such a cold country!
> 
> ...


Janeway
I hope that you never set foot into any foreign country. Your nasty attitude towards foreigners is disgusting. Your presence in an other country will only make us look horrible. You are the typical ugly American. Janeway I can assure you that for as cold as it can get in Canada, as warm are the Hearts of its Citizens. Been there and go there often and absolutely love the People of Canada. If you would change your xxxxxx attitude you might meet nice people as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That was only part of the post she wrote about her opinions of my Country and me - she has a thing about me - I don't worry about it at all. She is welcome to think what she wants and post what she wants. I am allowed to do the same.
> 
> I rarely come on this forum or the other political forums, as I have a busy life aside from American Politics. However, I did wonder when I saw the bit on Cruz about the citizenship question. I didn't even realize I answered Jane's post. I usually read the post content and don't worry about who wrote it. I find that I have opinions about some of the posters and figure I would feel negative if
> I read who posts - so usually I just read the conversation. It wasn't Jane I was talking to when I was answering the post about being allowed to ask the question-
> ...


Designer1234
wonderful signs of friendships. Speaks well of you. Glad you speak up for your Country and its fine People. Huck


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway wrote:There you go again lying as I never said one of your border people calling me a "cracker" as it was one of my neighbors who was separated from their children & treated like criminals just because they did not have passports & after about 4 hours were released back on the American side & told to "never" to return to Canada!
==============================
I stand corrected - you mentioned Cracker on another of your posts and I was incorrect -- you did say the above-- when you were ranting about Canada and especially me - however I answered that our border policy is not to turn people away without reason and I do not believe one of our 'border people' would say that unless the person they were saying it to was rude and difficult. I doubt they would say it even then. Obviously they caused problems when they were told a passport was needed -- we need passports to go into the States too- I know you think that means we should never be allowed to discuss or show interest in anything about the States. You are welcome to hate us -- as if it is a problem it is your problem.

Which is sad both ways as for years our countries had an open border. Many things have changed since 9/11 - I have no problem with needing to show our passports -- I understand the reasons, however, I still think it is sad that things have changed so much. Attitudes like yours on either side of the border (and we do have people who dislike the US and all Americans )make the situation worse -- you are however entitled to think and say what you wish about me and about Canada -- that is our right in both countries - Thank God.

I must leave this discussion -- birthday tomorrow and the family are getting together - will drop by when I have another question or opinion.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Once I receive the answer - I will gladly leave this forum as I find the posts as same words, same insults - same nastiness. nothing changes on either side. Better yet, I will try to find out the answer from other sources. Thank you for your 'tolerating' my question. You really didn't do me a favor.


I wonder why you bother to post here at all. Your answer can easily be googled. Doing so will keep you away from all that nastiness you seem to detest, yet give to others just the same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why you bother to post here at all. Your answer can easily be googled. Doing so will keep you away from all that nastiness you seem to detest, yet give to others just the same.


This forum is open to everyone, no matter where they live.
Check your own nasty meter before pointing fingers. I have.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why you bother to post here at all. Your answer can easily be googled. Doing so will keep you away from all that nastiness you seem to detest, yet give to others just the same.


I post here because I wish to post here. Hmm. asking if a President has to have only one citizenship was nasty -- being told I am a stalker and being give the permission in a very nasty way to post here makes me the nasty one?? come on!

:roll: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why you bother to post here at all. Your answer can easily be googled. Doing so will keep you away from all that nastiness you seem to detest, yet give to others just the same.


soloweygirl
as to who posts here is really none of your business, is it?  I know, you Republicans want to restrict not only the right to vote but to restrict the right to freedom of speech. I ain't goin' to happen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> as to who posts here is really none of your business, is it? I know, you Republicans want to restrict not only the right to vote but to restrict the right to freedom of speech. I ain't goin' to happen.


prove that


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> prove that


lovethelake
And you are asking for this? Oh my goodness. And for sure it ain't goin' to happen, we will prove that, just bite your time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. So sorry to hear of the misfortune.



Designer1234 said:


> That was only part of the post she wrote about her opinions of my Country and me - she has a thing about me - I don't worry about it at all. She is welcome to think what she wants and post what she wants. I am allowed to do the same.
> 
> I rarely come on this forum or the other political forums, as I have a busy life aside from American Politics. However, I did wonder when I saw the bit on Cruz about the citizenship question. I didn't even realize I answered Jane's post. I usually read the post content and don't worry about who wrote it. I find that I have opinions about some of the posters and figure I would feel negative if
> I read who posts - so usually I just read the conversation. It wasn't Jane I was talking to when I was answering the post about being allowed to ask the question-
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why you bother to post here at all. Your answer can easily be googled. Doing so will keep you away from all that nastiness you seem to detest, yet give to others just the same.


because I choose to --


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I hope that you never set foot into any foreign country. Your nasty attitude towards foreigners is disgusting. Your presence in an other country will only make us look horrible. You are the typical ugly American. Janeway I can assure you that for as cold as it can get in Canada, as warm are the Hearts of its Citizens. Been there and go there often and absolutely love the People of Canada. If you would change your xxxxxx attitude you might meet nice people as well.


I have traveled to Hong Kong, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Beijing, Mexico & The USA side of Niagara Falls, plus every state except Alaska. I flew over the North Pole & stopped on the way back from China to Hawaii.

I have met some very wonderful people in those countries who still communicate with me. I'm not hateful as you write but won't tolerate people who are ugly to me & therefore will defend myself.

Designer never says anything nice to me but will continue to tell people to ignore me as I'm very stupid but now tries to say she is not hateful to me. Designer needs mental help as she is a stalker as she delights in stalking me.

I do have a wonderful friend who is Canadian so I don't hate the people of Canada & never said I hated them as this is another lie from Designer.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane, some will never understand that the world is not always just groups of people, but also made up of individuals. Groups are not despised, it is the actions of the individuals in those groups that can be despised.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, some will never understand that the world is not always just groups of people, but also made up of individuals. Groups are not despised, it is the actions of the individuals in those groups that can be despised.


Thank you very much as you know I'm not what Designer says about me constantly then Denies it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you very much as you know I'm not what Designer says about me constantly then Denies it.


I know when someone is nasty, I will avoid them. If at my spinning retreat yesterday someone was as nasty to me as she is to you, I know regardless of how wonderful her lessons or merchandise was, I would not support her work.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> prove that


All you have to do to learn about voter suppression is to read the news---not biased Fox or the Blaze, but the news, which means the facts, not editorials and opinion pieces. If you can read it without injecting your own brand of politics, you'll understand why people are calling these changes "voter suppression."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know when someone is nasty, I will avoid them. If at my spinning retreat yesterday someone was as nasty to me as she is to you, I know regardless of how wonderful her lessons or merchandise was, I would not support her work.


If you read over everything that is written you'll see nastiness all over the place, not just from one person.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> All you have to do to learn about voter suppression is to read the news---not biased Fox or the Blaze, but the news, which means the facts, not editorials and opinion pieces. If you can read it without injecting your own brand of politics, you'll understand why people are calling these changes "voter suppression."


Cow patties

If people can get photo ID's for Food Stamps, Veteran's benefits, Driver's Licenses, Social Security .......... they can get a photo ID. If for the very few that can not provide a birth certificate, I am sure that there are people in each state government that can help them collect anecdotal verification to help them. I am sure there are volunteer groups that will drive them to help them get to their appointments If they can find a way to vote, they can find a way to prove they are who they are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cow patties
> 
> If people can get photo ID's for Food Stamps, Veteran's benefits, Driver's Licenses, Social Security .......... they can get a photo ID. If for the very few that can not provide a birth certificate, I am sure that there are people in each state government that can help them collect anecdotal verification to help them. I am sure there are volunteer groups that will drive them to help them get to their appointments If they can find a way to vote, they can find a way to prove they are who they are.


Thank you for such a lady-like, Christian exclamatory title. And on a Sunday!
Obviously, you're a low-information voter. Requiring voter ID is just one of the many ways the regulations are impacting voting rights of minorities, students, seniors. You haven't read much if that's what you think the changes are all about. Try a search and avoid right-wing sources. You might learn something.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I post here because I wish to post here. Hmm. asking if a President has to have only one citizenship was nasty -- being told I am a stalker and being give the permission in a very nasty way to post here makes me the nasty one?? come on!
> 
> :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


I've read your past posts, you are not innocent when it comes to nasty responses. You give as good as you receive. Stop playing victim, it is very unbecoming.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for such a lady-like, Christian exclamatory title. And on a Sunday!
> Obviously, you're a low-information voter. Requiring voter ID is just one of the many ways the regulations are impacting voting rights of minorities, students, seniors. You haven't read much if that's what you think the changes are all about. Try a search and avoid right-wing sources. You might learn something.


Which regulations are impacting voters rights? The ones that require students to vote in their home state, not the state they attend school in? That seniors that are snowbirds only vote in one state? That everyone should have a valid picture ID to vote and the list that is acceptable ID is formidable? That hours have either been increased or decreased at polling places, with advance notice to that effect? That the amount of days, prior to election day, have been added to make it easier for voters to get to the polls? That a voter can mail in their vote and not have to physically appear at the polls?

My my, that's just horrible. To suppress voters in such a way. I wonder why it is only the Democrats that are whining about suppression and not the Libertarians, Independents, and any other political group. Most likely because they realize that getting out to vote is a personal responsibility that they gladly embrace.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Which regulations are impacting voters rights? The ones that require students to vote in their home state, not the state they attend school in? That seniors that are snowbirds only vote in one state? That everyone should have a valid picture ID to vote and the list that is acceptable ID is formidable? That hours have either been increased or decreased at polling places, with advance notice to that effect? That the amount of days, prior to election day, have been added to make it easier for voters to get to the polls? That a voter can mail in their vote and not have to physically appear at the polls?
> 
> My my, that's just horrible. To suppress voters in such a way. I wonder why it is only the Democrats that are whining about suppression and not the Libertarians, Independents, and any other political group. Most likely because they realize that getting out to vote is a personal responsibility that they gladly embrace.


Brennan Center for Justice: students have the right to vote in the place they consider home whether it be parents' home or a dorm room.
NC does NOT accept student ID as legal requirement to vote.
Voting polls have been reduced in number, and the ones for college students have been moved off campus, not within walking distance. I don't care how much advanced notice is given or IF advanced notice is given, voting should be made easier not more difficult for citizens t vote. This is NOT a whining matter, dear girl, this is making it difficult for people to vote, regardless of political party. Read the news from an objective source.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Brennan Center for Justice: students have the right to vote in the place they consider home whether it be parents' home or a dorm room.
> NC does NOT accept student ID as legal requirement to vote.
> Voting polls have been reduced in number, and the ones for college students have been moved off campus, not within walking distance. I don't care how much advanced notice is given or IF advanced notice is given, voting should be made easier not more difficult for citizens t vote. This is NOT a whining matter, dear girl, this is making it difficult for people to vote, regardless of political party. Read the news from an objective source.


P.S. follow the directions of your leader, KPG. Don't you know you are NOT supposed to respond to me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do we now have a dictator?


No, that would have been Mr. Bush and company. Oh, wait---he was just the puppet, Cheney was the dictator.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Cow patties
> 
> If people can get photo ID's for Food Stamps, Veteran's benefits, Driver's Licenses, Social Security .......... they can get a photo ID. If for the very few that can not provide a birth certificate, I am sure that there are people in each state government that can help them collect anecdotal verification to help them. I am sure there are volunteer groups that will drive them to help them get to their appointments If they can find a way to vote, they can find a way to prove they are who they are.


lovethelake
you obviously are more than just ill informed re. this issue or you are just trying again to be irritating and nasty. Which is it?
You must be living in the boondocks to be so removed from reality. But then, ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, that would have been Mr. Bush and company. Oh, wait---he was just the puppet, Cheney was the dictator.


alcameron
did'nt we learn about that painful and expensive team all too well. You left out Napoleon Rumsfeld.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Brennan Center for Justice: students have the right to vote in the place they consider home whether it be parents' home or a dorm room.
> NC does NOT accept student ID as legal requirement to vote.
> Voting polls have been reduced in number, and the ones for college students have been moved off campus, not within walking distance. I don't care how much advanced notice is given or IF advanced notice is given, voting should be made easier not more difficult for citizens t vote. This is NOT a whining matter, dear girl, this is making it difficult for people to vote, regardless of political party. Read the news from an objective source.


You're still whining, dear girl. Students that are smart enough to get into college are certainly smart enough to arrange to get to polling centers. They are smart enough to read a bus schedule, ride a bike, obtain a ride from a friend if they do not have a car, organize car pools for voting, etc. If students can get organized for demonstrations, what prevents them from organizing ways to get to the polls? EXCUSES, that's what prevents them.

P.S. I have no leader. Read what your BFF Huckleberry says about responding on a forum.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

A college student iD is issued to all students. It is not acceptable because it only establishes you attend that institution. 
Foreign students also get the same iD,. They aren't citizens so, if using college ID's what is to keep them from voting. 

My son attended college out of state, he was not a resident of that state, he could not vote in that state nor claim state residency even through he had an ID. 
He lived there 9 months and even through he had an apartment, he spent summers at home.

Just googled if you can use a college ID to buy alcohol, most answers were no. 
Only a govt issued ID for that too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You're still whining, dear girl. Students that are smart enough to get into college are certainly smart enough to arrange to get to polling centers. They are smart enough to read a bus schedule, ride a bike, obtain a ride from a friend if they do not have a car, organize car pools for voting, etc. If students can get organized for demonstrations, what prevents them from organizing ways to get to the polls? EXCUSES, that's what prevents them.
> 
> P.S. I have no leader. Read what your BFF Huckleberry says about responding on a forum.


soloweygirl
sorry that you are so dense. What a sorry way to live Life. DANAS


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

"You're still whining"... wasn't someone complaining about others being nasty and inappropriate?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

What do you not understand about the Jim Crow laws being struck down? It is illegal to assess a poll tax and that is what these hoops they are making citizens jump through amount to. 
In this nation we are guaranteed equal treatment under the law. That means that all citizens get to vote. 
So attempt all the justifications and excuses for limiting a citizen's right to vote it just won't work. 
These restrictions are being struck down all over the nation despite the conservatives in the court. 
You are welcome to your opinion, of course, you will be proven wrong.

If people can get photo ID's for Food Stamps, Veteran's benefits, Driver's Licenses, Social Security .......... they can get a photo ID. If for the very few that can not provide a birth certificate, I am sure that there are people in each state government that can help them collect anecdotal verification to help them. I am sure there are volunteer groups that will drive them to help them get to their appointments If they can find a way to vote, they can find a way to prove they are who they are.[/quote]


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for such a lady-like, Christian exclamatory title. And on a Sunday!
> Obviously, you're a low-information voter. Requiring voter ID is just one of the many ways the regulations are impacting voting rights of minorities, students, seniors. You haven't read much if that's what you think the changes are all about. Try a search and avoid right-wing sources. You might learn something.


If you want to vote, prove who you are, nothing more nothing less.

Not falling for all these falsehoods about minorities and seniors (students already debunked) I know of no senior without an ID. If you have a bank account you have an ID. So how many people have no bank accounts or Social Security cards? If you use a credit card you could be asked to show an ID. If you want to get into the Democratic National Convention you need a photo ID. If you need to cash a government check you need an ID.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe that Obama is suing either Arizona or New Mexico, because they would dare to ask people to prove they are a citizen before they vote. Horrors!!!


Funny how the Democratic Party machine will send out buses and pick-up bus loads of illegal immigrants and know-nothing voters for free, feed them, give them free smokes, gift cards, etc., and get them to the polls and tell them how to cast votes for the Dems on the ballot.

Yet, that same Dem party won't provide complimentary bus rides to the places where those who wish to register to vote can obtain the proper credentials and fill out the paperwork as a legal US citizen to be able to vote when election time rolls around.

Funny how that works - Dems' Party buses are only available for illegal activity not for the common good and legal activities.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The Dept. of Justice which represents the citizens of the United States as that is who employs them not the POTUS will sue every state that tries to limit access to the constitutional right to equal access and equal representation under the law. 
That is what we pay them for.



joeysomma said:


> Can you believe that Obama is suing either Arizona or New Mexico, because they would dare to ask people to prove they are a citizen before they vote. Horrors!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Want to show us some documentation for that charge? Which, BTW, has to be one of the most ignorant suggestions I have seen in some time.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny how the Democratic Party machine will send out buses and pick-up bus loads of illegal immigrants and know-nothing voters for free, feed them, give them free smokes, gift cards, etc., and get them to the polls and tell them how to cast votes for the Dems on the ballot.
> 
> Yet, that same Dem party won't provide complimentary bus rides to the places where those who wish to register to vote can obtain the proper credentials and fill out the paperwork as a legal US citizen to be able to vote when election time rolls around.
> 
> Funny how that works - Dems' Party buses are only available for illegal activity not for the common good and legal activities.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Want to show us some documentation for that charge? Which, BTW, has to be one of the most ignorant suggestions I have seen in some time.


Nope - you've written some of the most ill-informed posts I've read in awhile. Like who do you think the DOJ (Holder) answers to? Name the last head of the DOJ who sued a state on behalf of the President?

Where was Holder and his prosecution team when the New Black Panthers stood with their billy clubs outside polling places when Obama was running?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The Dept. of Justice which represents the citizens of the United States as that is who employs them not the POTUS will sue every state that tries to limit access to the constitutional right to equal access and equal representation under the law.
> That is what we pay them for.


Lie

Rhode Island has a similar law, but not being prosecuted/harassed by the DOJ because it is a 'blue state'


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have repeatedly requested documentation for all of the looney tune exclamations about voter fraud. So far all we had is one response (since I have been here) claiming foolish things that have nothing to do with the voter fraud claims that are being claimed. 
A woman being accused of mailing in five absentee ballots has absolutely nothing to do with the changes that are being enacted. 
I can't even remember the other lunacy put forward. Oh, right the NEW Black Panther Party... so freaking scary. Sheesh. 
There is absolutely no indication that any people who are not citizens have attempted to vote. 
This is the only time I am going to waste time with this logical fallacy, it has nothing to do with the changes being made.



joeysomma said:


> Do you believe someone who is NOT a citizen has the right to vote?
> 
> Equal access is one vote per citizen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I have repeatedly requested documentation for all of the looney tune exclamations about voter fraud. So far all we had is one response (since I have been here) claiming foolish things that have nothing to do with the voter fraud claims that are being claimed.
> A woman being accused of mailing in five absentee ballots has absolutely nothing to do with the changes that are being enacted.
> I can't even remember the other lunacy put forward. Oh, right the NEW Black Panther Party... so freaking scary. Sheesh.
> There is absolutely no indication that any people who are not citizens have attempted to vote.
> This is the only time I am going to waste time with this logical fallacy, it has nothing to do with the changes being made.


You need to get out more. You're in the bluest of blue states and have no idea what is reality throughout the country. You provide no justification for your words, only whining and falsehoods. That's OK as it keeps those in the know with sharpened minds and proven factual defenses not to be wasted on the un-informed.

I did notice you did not deny the fact that the Dem party buses take actions only for illegal activity.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

New Black Panthers case has to do with voter intimidation not voter ID. Oh that's right, they are Dems so they won't be prosecuted.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LIE! 
There is very little similarity between the voter ID provision in RI and the same requirements put in place by Republican legislatures trying to disenfranchise the poor.

This is the RI requirement. 
RHODE ISLAND:

It passed legislation (S400A) in 2011 requiring voters to show a government-issued photo ID (including a RI drivers license, RI voter identification card, U.S. passport, an identification card issued by a U.S. educational institution, U.S. military identification card or a U.S. government or state of RI government-issued medical card) to cast a ballot. No eligible voter will be turned away at the polls.

Read more: http://www.voxxi.com/voter-id-laws-and-purges-or-suppression-efforts/#ixzz2d1lTh4Rq

You will note, please, identification issued by a U.S. educational institution... oh my, oh my. That is so very different than the plan of the folks who love to hate on the poor and other groups who might vote for Dems.



lovethelake said:


> Lie
> 
> Rhode Island has a similar law, but not being prosecuted/harassed by the DOJ because it is a 'blue state'


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not sure what that situation has to do with the requests I have made. However, you just keep on posting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope you noticed that I didn't address it at all other than to identify it as it is, logical fallacy. How does one provide justification while asking questions?



knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get out more. You're in the bluest of blue states and have no idea what is reality throughout the country. You provide no justification for your words, only whining and falsehoods. That's OK as it keeps those in the know with sharpened minds and proven factual defenses not to be wasted on the un-informed.
> 
> I did notice you did not deny the fact that the Dem party buses take actions only for illegal activity.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The New Black Panthers are probably, like me, socialists not Democrats. Just keep making those assumptions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

voxxi ranks up with MSNBC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If you want to vote, prove who you are, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Not falling for all these falsehoods about minorities and seniors (students already debunked) I know of no senior without an ID. If you have a bank account you have an ID. So how many people have no bank accounts or Social Security cards? If you use a credit card you could be asked to show an ID. If you want to get into the Democratic National Convention you need a photo ID. If you need to cash a government check you need an ID.


lovethalke
you are so out of step that your footprints don't come up matching. No actually I am convinced that you are just trying to be nasty to those who you do not like and that is anyone not a Tea Party Cuckoo.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That says absolutely nothing, I think you know that. 
You wrote that RI has a similar law, it is, in fact not similar at all. 
The information is valid, your point is not. 
Rhode Island's early voting is strictly by mail. There is no similarity there. 
I already demonstrated what the ID usage can be in RI, no similarity there. 
Now what?



lovethelake said:


> voxxi ranks up with MSNBC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Now Egypt looks to 'expose' Obama
> He wants the Muslim Brotherhood back in power.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/now-egypt-looks-to-expose-obama/
> ...


joeysomma
Cuckoo, cuckoo! You folks belong in straight jackets plus rubber rooms. What a bunch of ....... ......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> voxxi ranks up with MSNBC


lovethalke
keep on posting your progression into.........is becoming obvious.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> New Black Panthers case has to do with voter intimidation not voter ID. Oh that's right, they are Dems so they won't be prosecuted.


lovethelake
still hanging on to something that never existed? Poor thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get out more. You're in the bluest of blue states and have no idea what is reality throughout the country. You provide no justification for your words, only whining and falsehoods. That's OK as it keeps those in the know with sharpened minds and proven factual defenses not to be wasted on the un-informed.
> 
> I did notice you did not deny the fact that the Dem party buses take actions only for illegal activity.


KPG
hello Cuckoo. Keep on posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe that Obama is suing either Arizona or New Mexico, because they would dare to ask people to prove they are a citizen before they vote. Horrors!!!


joeysomma
What a flake. DANAS


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> The Dept. of Justice which represents the citizens of the United States as that is who employs them not the POTUS will sue every state that tries to limit access to the constitutional right to equal access and equal representation under the law.
> That is what we pay them for.


jelun2
do you think they understand any part of our system of government? I think not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> LTL does she know anything other name calling?


It doesn't seem as if she does as that is 99% of the replies! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a person on the right who reads or watches or listens to anything besides right-wing "news?"
I've never seen the likes of you righties who can't even trust yourselves with real, neutral news. If someone doesn't tell you which way to think, you'd be totally lost. And what is sadder yet is that you don't even recognize it. Thank God you're the minority in this country.
Certifiable macadamias not worthy of another response!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

To be honest, it seems that they are not even interested in political debate. We can all get overheated... politics and religion... there are reasons we were told never to discuss them, weren't there?
It just seems to be a jumping off place for inserting invective posts.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> do you think they understand any part of our system of government? I think not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is there a person on the right who reads or watches or listens to anything besides right-wing "news?"
> I've never seen the likes of you righties who can't even trust yourselves with real, neutral news. If someone doesn't tell you which way to think, you'd be totally lost. And what is sadder yet is that you don't even recognize it. Thank God you're the minority in this country.
> Certifiable macadamias not worthy of another response!!!


Al, I do "try" listen to other views, but talk about warped views! The Democrats only support their own addenda & therefore are very biased! I turn them off as I don't want to hear their warped garbage. All you have to do is listen to Obo open his mouth then you want to throw up!

As I have said in the past, I voted Democratically but never again as these past years with Obo, that is enough crazy for me.

Why do you believe all Repiblicans are dumb & stupid as I have always listened to both sides, but could not even watch 10 minute of the Demo's convention this past election.

Do you ever think that you could be the party that only saw a half black man & voted even though he was not qualified to be the President of our country? I think black is what put him into the White House not qualifications.

Michelle is a disgrace with her choice of clothing--have you seen some of the garbage clothing she wears? Shameful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> To be honest, it seems that they are not even interested in political debate. We can all get overheated... politics and religion... there are reasons we were told never to discuss them, weren't there?
> It just seems to be a jumping off place for inserting invective posts.


You are absolutely correct in your observation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Al, I do "try" listen to other views, but talk about warped views! The Democrats only support their own addenda & therefore are very biased! I turn them off as I don't want to hear their warped garbage. All you have to do is listen to Obo open his mouth then you want to throw up!
> 
> As I have said in the past, I voted Democratically but never again as these past years with Obo, that is enough crazy for me.
> 
> ...


Janeway
President Obama will have an elevated place in history and the First Lady is a wonderful example for others. I know all that is what bothers you to the end of your Life. Get used to it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> *And you wonder why there are few jobs that pay a living wage in the USA.*
> 
> Obamas Secret Deal with Mexico: Spend Tax Dollars to Help Illegal Immigrants in the Workplace
> 
> Read more: http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/08/obamas-secret-deal-mexico-spend-tax-dollars-help-illegal-immigrants-workplace/#ixzz2d691IxDc


joeysomma
amazing what kind of garbage to buy. Really amazing. So telling.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are absolutely correct in your observation.


I know when she said "they" she meant the libs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonder if Delbert Belton looks like Obama's grandfather?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder if Delbert Belton looks like Obama's grandfather?


lovethelake
which one? But it is actually easy to guess, you are just posting another racist remark. Now go screaming that you are not a racist.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> which one? But it is actually easy to guess, you are just posting another racist remark. Now go screaming that you are not a racist.


Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I can only guess that you mean his mother's father as that young man is obviously multiracial as well. 
Maybe he is connected to this family:
http://www.beltonfamily.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19re-emancipation-history-of-the-belton-family&catid=29:history&Itemid=55
or perhaps he is related to this story:

http://blacksnob.com/snob_blog/2009/10/8/the-first-ladys-slavery-roots-published-in-nyt.html

http://theblacklistpub.ning.com/profiles/blogs/rape-of-the-black-woman

I guess there are a number of ways a young African American man can be related to any one of us.



lovethelake said:


> Wonder if Delbert Belton looks like Obama's grandfather?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So happy to see you admit that, there may be hope yet.



Janeway said:


> You are absolutely correct in your observation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Why not try C Span? Can't get much more impartial than that. It might even teach you to express yourself with a bit of respect for other people.



Janeway said:


> Al, I do "try" listen to other views, but talk about warped views! The Democrats only support their own addenda & therefore are very biased! I turn them off as I don't want to hear their warped garbage. All you have to do is listen to Obo open his mouth then you want to throw up!
> 
> As I have said in the past, I voted Democratically but never again as these past years with Obo, that is enough crazy for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

He was hardly abandoned, his mother left him specifically with her parents while she went to school and returned a few years later. 
Just for your edification, the definition of abandoned:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/abandoned

nothing there describes a young boy well cared for by his maternal grandparents.



lovethelake said:


> Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> He was hardly abandoned, his mother left him specifically with her parents while she went to school and returned a few years later.
> Just for your edification, the definition of abandoned:
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/abandoned
> 
> nothing there describes a young boy well cared for by his maternal grandparents.


The question still is, did Obama's grandfather look like the WWII Delbert "Shorty" Belton? The veteran that survived being injured during the war, only to be beaten to death? I mean if Trayvon looked like his imaginary son, why couldn't Delbert Belton look like his grandpa?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It's time for the right wing to stop all the negativity and propaganda and put forth something tangible that they think will be good for the country. I haven't seen anything but crap coming from the Comgressmen on their anti-Obamacare bus tours and town Hall meetings. Not having any kind of programs or agenda to put forth is going to cost them elections. They can't run on inventing scandals, trying to stop the government, defunding Obamacare, or restarting the birther propaganda. Only low-information right wing voters fall for that stuff. Elections aren't won if there's no platform.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That is only a question for very ignorant racially bigoted piggies.



lovethelake said:


> The question still is, did Obama's grandfather look like the WWII Delbert "Shorty" Belton? The veteran that survived being injured during the war, only to be beaten to death? I mean if Trayvon looked like his imaginary son, why couldn't Delbert Belton look like his grandpa?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is only a question for very ignorant racially bigoted piggies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

As we see with the inability to drop such a hateful observation, and using that poor WWII military man's death as a political ploy, there is no reason for the leadership of the right wing to go positive. 
The people who elect them like the slime and sludge of the dirty politics. 
It makes me want to cry for our nation.



alcameron said:


> It's time for the right wing to stop all the negativity and propaganda and put forth something tangible that they think will be good for the country. I haven't seen anything but crap coming from the Comgressmen on their anti-Obamacare bus tours and town Hall meetings. Not having any kind of programs or agenda to put forth is going to cost them elections. They can't run on inventing scandals, trying to stop the government, defunding Obamacare, or restarting the birther propaganda. Only low-information right wing voters fall for that stuff. Elections aren't won if there's no platform.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.


I cannot believe you still respond to Misery. She does love company!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Why not try C Span? Can't get much more impartial than that. It might even teach you to express yourself with a bit of respect for other people.


How so - obviously it didn't teach you anything.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> President Obama will have an elevated place in history and the First Lady is a wonderful example for others. I know all that is what bothers you to the end of your Life. Get used to it.


His place in history all right as the dumbest president ever & Michelle will too as the worst dressed First Lady in history. You need to get used to this fact!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> His place in history all right as the dumbest president ever & Michelle will too as the worst dressed First Lady in history. You need to get used to this fact!


He is already known and will be judged as the most inept, corrupt, wasteful, subversive, destructive and divisive President ever. He was twice elected because of the color of his skin rather than the content of his character which can only be possible if done by a racist. Those are the facts. If those traits are what makes him the 'best' in someone's opinion, he's done a bang-up job of pleasing you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is only a question for very ignorant racially bigoted piggies.


This is a very nasty remark so which side are you on so I'll know how to respond to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is a very nasty remark so which side are you on so I'll know how to respond to you.


She's with Misery and the ill-informed Libs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He is already known and will be judged as the most inept, corrupt, wasteful, subversive, destructive and divisive President ever. He was twice elected because of the color of his skin rather than the content of his character which can only be possible if done by a racist. Those are the facts. If those traits are what makes him the 'best' in someone's opinion, he's done a bang-up job of pleasing you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She's with Misery and the ill-informed Libs.


I thought as much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I thought as much!


She is spreading her hate and insults all around following in lock-step with the Libs we all know and ignore. (Not her first time on or around the block either). She describes herself as a Socialist.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So happy to see you admit that, there may be hope yet.


What kind of hope are you referring to--me or someone else? I'm a strong Republican & "nothing" anyone can say will make me change my mind about Obo! End of story!

Read my Avatar if you have any questions about me!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, so I guess Obama's grandfather looked like Delbert. Now another question. If Harry Reid and Obama contrived the Sequestration, which decimated the military budget; how will we pay for Obama's Syrian War? How will we pay for the attack? When will he ask for permission from Congress to pay for his war?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I could not stand the policies put in place by the Bush Administration in reference to lying this nation into war, pushing for invasion of Iraq despite a build up of proof that there were no weapons of mass destruction. 
However, I could give President Bush and company the credit they deserved for the attempts to move forward on immigration reform and very few other positive goals. 
I did not stoop to calling the POTUS names as so many here do with President Obama. To me it is the height of the democratic process that relatives of mine died for. 
My father fought in WWII, it could just as easily be my father who was killed allegedly by this young man who that other poster, the pig bigot, insists on using for her political bias. 
I will be respectful when I can, however, I will not pretend to feel respectfully toward a hateful witch who uses any source as an excuse for racially motivated points. 
My father would be proud that I won't. 
When it comes to a choice of which is pleased with my demeaner either my father or some nobody who is on the wrong side of history. Guess which I care about. 
So, sweet phoney, just so there is no misunderstanding I will make it clear to you. I don't give a flying fig about your opinion. I am not playing your game. God bless.



knitpresentgifts said:


> How so - obviously it didn't teach you anything.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have no doubt that brave warrior would roll over in his grave to know that you use his image.



Janeway said:


> What kind of hope are you referring to--me or someone else? I'm a strong Republican & "nothing" anyone can say will make me change my mind about Obo! End of story!
> 
> Read my Avatar if you have any questions about me!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have no doubt that brave warrior would roll over in his grave to know that you use his image.


Unless you are a troll that left this site and came back under another name, you have not been here long enough to know Jane to judge her. She is a proud Native American Indian, that passionately defends her morals and her God. So unless you have read all her posts in the past week, your nasty judgmental anti NAI comments are uncalled for and just plain wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Classic. Obama wants permission from the UN to wage war on Syria. What about asking Congress first? He continues to bow down to the UN.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> His place in history all right as the dumbest president ever & Michelle will too as the worst dressed First Lady in history. You need to get used to this fact!


What does how Michelle dresses have anything to do with anything? Maybe she thinks your clothes are ugly. Different tastes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She's with Misery and the ill-informed Libs.


Hmmmm. . . .and here we have KPG and the non-informed Tea Partiers . . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He is already known and will be judged as the most inept, corrupt, wasteful, subversive, destructive and divisive President ever. He was twice elected because of the color of his skin rather than the content of his character which can only be possible if done by a racist. Those are the facts. If those traits are what makes him the 'best' in someone's opinion, he's done a bang-up job of pleasing you.


Your idea of what a fact is is sorely lacking, but then what else could we expect?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Your idea of what a fact is is sorely lacking, but then what else could we expect?


Think nothing of it ,al. Those are HER "facts".
Sore loser....
In answer to your question, we can expect a lot more of the same old hot air. pfffttt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Unless you are a troll that left this site and came back under another name, you have not been here long enough to know Jane to judge her. She is a proud Native American Indian, that passionately defends her morals and her God. So unless you have read all her posts in the past week, your nasty judgmental anti NAI comments are uncalled for and just plain wrong.


Calling someone a troll again, LTL? This person's opinions are welcome on KP. My goodness, your nosy meter is peaking!
May I suggest you change your batteries? You seem to be stuck on one speed. Booooorrrrrriiiiinnnnngggggg.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's time for the right wing to stop all the negativity and propaganda and put forth something tangible that they think will be good for the country. I haven't seen anything but crap coming from the Comgressmen on their anti-Obamacare bus tours and town Hall meetings. Not having any kind of programs or agenda to put forth is going to cost them elections. They can't run on inventing scandals, trying to stop the government, defunding Obamacare, or restarting the birther propaganda. Only low-information right wing voters fall for that stuff. Elections aren't won if there's no platform.


That would be very refreshing. al. Elections are hard to win with a broken party, too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She's with Misery and the ill-informed Libs.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: In your dreams, windbag.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, I do "try" listen to other views, but talk about warped views! The Democrats only support their own addenda & therefore are very biased! I turn them off as I don't want to hear their warped garbage. All you have to do is listen to Obo open his mouth then you want to throw up!
> 
> As I have said in the past, I voted Democratically but never again as these past years with Obo, that is enough crazy for me.
> 
> ...


You must enjoy watching over the hill actors talking to empty chairs then. That was the highlight of the NRC. the Donald had all of 12 people in his audience. Ours was much more charged.
As for Mrs. Obama's wardrobe, we should all be as lucky to be as fit as she is and wear the clothes well. The days of pill box hats and pink suits are gone, Jane. 
As for your first question, refer to Forest Gump. Stupid is as stupid does.

As for his color, there you go again!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.


lovethelake
Oh really!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake wrote:


> Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.





> lovethelake
> Oh really!!!!!!!!!!
> Huckleberry
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Of course I was referring to the one that raised him after his mother abandoned him.


lovethelake
President Barack Obama has always been lovingly cared for and extremely well educated even at a very early age prior to attending any School. All children should have such role models. The rich send their children away to boarding School and those who need to earn a decent living sometimes share raising children with Family members. I prefer Family by a long shot. Wonder how early you send your child(ren) away to Kindergarten. I see a lot of people handing their children as young as 2 mos. every morning into the care of strangers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The question still is, did Obama's grandfather look like the WWII Delbert "Shorty" Belton? The veteran that survived being injured during the war, only to be beaten to death? I mean if Trayvon looked like his imaginary son, why couldn't Delbert Belton look like his grandpa?


lovethelake
trying to wiggly out of your racist remark? It ain't doin' you any good child.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> That is only a question for very ignorant racially bigoted piggies.


jelun2
boy are you right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How so - obviously it didn't teach you anything.


KPG
jealous again that you cannot possibly match her knowledge? Go read a book, they are not just there to be dusted now and then. tiem for you to learn SOMEthing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is spreading her hate and insults all around following in lock-step with the Libs we all know and ignore. (Not her first time on or around the block either). She describes herself as a Socialist.


KPG
would be so nice if you could ignore us. Not only can't you EVER do that, you are hungry to read our posts. Your Drummer left you all by your lonesome again? Why not knit. Haven't learned about that so far neither?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Unless you are a troll that left this site and came back under another name, you have not been here long enough to know Jane to judge her. She is a proud Native American Indian, that passionately defends her morals and her God. So unless you have read all her posts in the past week, your nasty judgmental anti NAI comments are uncalled for and just plain wrong.


lovethelake
Oh yes, may I remind you that janeway became a proud Native American just recently. Until then she claimed about 10% Native heritage. The all of a sudden pride came because of benefits coming with it and she wants to avoid being called on it and uses you to speak for her. How convenient.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What's your point, Joey? She has shorts and sneakers on.
She is human too. Have you never worn shorts and sneakers? Please......sometime in life the glass can really be half full.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
What a wonderful First Lady Mrs. Obama is. A picture of health and energy and she does not have to fry herself in the Sun or frequent Tanning Spas to achieve a nice color. How lucky she is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> What a wonderful First Lady Mrs. Obama is. A picture of health and energy and she does not have to fry herself in the Sun or frequent Tanning Spas to achieve a nice color. How lucky she is.


I think she is the first since Jackie Kennedy to make the cover of Vogue. A frump she is not. I think Nancy Reagan made lots of women's magazine covers, but I am not sure about Vogue.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What's your point, Joey? She has shorts and sneakers on.
> she is human too. Have you never worn shorts and sneakers? Please......


BrattyPatty
hate to see some of those who dislike the statuesque First Lady
when they dress in shorts and sneakers. They are probably those famous Walmart Shoppers, know what I mean!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think she is the first since Jackie Kennedy to make the cover of Vogue. A frump she is not.


BrattyPatty
we all should have her Bod.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> hate to see some of those who dislike the statuesque First Lady
> when they dress in shorts and sneakers. They are probably those famous Walmart Shoppers, know what I mean!


ugh!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think she is the first since Jackie Kennedy to make the cover of Vogue. A frump she is not.


Good to know the Bratty Patty still cannot get anything correct. Here's another First Lady on the Cover of Vogue (Hillary Clinton) who BP supposedly admires. Yet the Brat couldn't remember the cover and spread that featured another recent First Lady on the Cover and within the magazine. Typical low-info Lib I guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> we all should have her Bod.


And look at all of the colors she can carry off!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The picture of you is much worse KPG. But we won't go there, right? Not to mention this is about the hundredth time this picture has been posted on this site.
Same old same old with you. Poor thing. She might be sporting a thong line, but notice she doesn't have 3 consecutive rolls around her middle like your picture has?
You shouldn't wear 'green' either. It makes you ugly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
wish you had her Buns and long legs, don't you! Too bad you cannot wear the fashions the First Lady inspires. They are flying off the shelves and you know, they are most comfortable and quite affordable. Eat your Heart out grouch.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The picture of you is much worse KPG. But we won't go there, right? Not to mention this is about the hundredth time this picture has been posted on this site.
> Same old same old with you. Poor thing.


BrattyPatty
What elegance. Well, when you have two so great looking subjects it makes the job for the photographer pretty easy. The President and First Lady have it all, looks and intelligence. They sure got special treatment from their Maker. Looking at KPGs image, well, we won't go there, will we.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> What elegance. Well, when you have two so great looking subjects it makes the job for the photographer pretty easy. The President and First Lady have it all, looks and intelligence. They sure got special treatment from their Maker. Looking at KPGs image, well, we won't go there, will we.


I don't look at it. Once was enough. Awesome that Hillary made it too! I bet that just busts her buttons. 
Current First Lady, former First Lady and future President.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> What elegance. Well, when you have two so great looking subjects it makes the job for the photographer pretty easy. The President and First Lady have it all, looks and intelligence. They sure got special treatment from their Maker. Looking at KPGs image, well, we won't go there, will we.


Oh? I didn't realize KPG posted her own image the site. Where is it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And look at all of the colors she can carry off!


BrattyPatty
Oh yes, no color is unsuitable for the First Lady. No wonder the tanning Beds get such a workout by the pale women.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't look at it. Once was enough. Awesome that Hillary made it too! I bet that just busts her buttons. First Lady, former First Lady and future President.


And Democrats to boot. I for one am not surprised.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh? I didn't realize KPG posted her own image the site. Where is it?


She didn't, Susan. It's her fb photo. 
How are you doing? How's that little cutie of yours doing?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She didn't Susan. It's her fb photo.
> How are you doing? How's that little cutie of yours doing/


Pretty well, thanks. F and his dad are immersed in a video game--it's past nine, so Mama's going to have to be the big meanie and yank the plug in a few minutes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Pretty well, thanks. F and his dad are immersed in a video game--it's past nine, so Mama's going to have to be the big meanie and yank the plug in a few minutes.


My nephew started back today. He was not happy that my sister, his grandma, made him go to bed at 9 last night.
But he came home all kinds of excited today.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My nephew started back today. He was not happy that my sister, his grandma, made him go to bed at 9 last night.
> But he came home all kinds of excited today.


That's good. F started middle school on the seventh, and my the adjustment hasn't been easy. He's really panting for Labor Day weekend to come, so he can take an extra day off.

OK, time to pack it in for the night.
Bazinga, ladies!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Oh yes, may I remind you that janeway became a proud Native American just recently. Until then she claimed about 10% Native heritage. The all of a sudden pride came because of benefits coming with it and she wants to avoid being called on it and uses you to speak for her. How convenient.


Oh really, talk about making things up for your convenience. I have always known that about her. But if you are half Hispanic and half white, you are a white Hispanic. If you are half white and half black you are an African American. If you are not 100% NAI you are white.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is impossible to be half hispanic and half white.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hispanic
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hispanic



lovethelake said:


> Oh really, talk about making things up for your convenience. I have always known that about her. But if you are half Hispanic and half white, you are a white Hispanic. If you are half white and half black you are an African American. If you are not 100% NAI you are white.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Oh yes, may I remind you that janeway became a proud Native American just recently. Until then she claimed about 10% Native heritage. The all of a sudden pride came because of benefits coming with it and she wants to avoid being called on it and uses you to speak for her. How convenient.


"Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The question is not about her claiming to be Native American, the dilemma is concerning any Native Americans being willing to claim her. 
She chooses to stand with a political party that has done nothing but hurt Native Americans and sell them and their lands out to the highest bidder. 
No self respecting Native American would be Republican.



lovethelake said:


> Unless you are a troll that left this site and came back under another name, you have not been here long enough to know Jane to judge her. She is a proud Native American Indian, that passionately defends her morals and her God. So unless you have read all her posts in the past week, your nasty judgmental anti NAI comments are uncalled for and just plain wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It is impossible to be half hispanic and half white.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hispanic
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hispanic


Well tell that to the Mr. Zimmerman that was labeled a White Hispanic by the NYT's


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The question is not about her claiming to be Native American, the dilemma is concerning any Native Americans being willing to claim her.
> She chooses to stand with a political party that has done nothing but hurt Native Americans and sell them and their lands out to the highest bidder.
> No self respecting Native American would be Republican.


Prove that statement. When did Republicans sell their tribal lands during her lifetime?

She is self respecting, which is why she is a Republican; not accepting handouts like all the other libs


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The picture of you is much worse KPG. But we won't go there, right?
> Same old same old with you. Poor thing. She (Michelle Obama) might be sporting a thong line, but notice she doesn't have 3 consecutive rolls around her middle like your picture has?
> You shouldn't wear 'green' either. It makes you ugly.


"You know, what we do know is that there is a high frequency of violence in the home of those who bully."  Phil McGraw


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "You know, what we do know is that there is a high frequency of violence in the home of those who bully."  Phil McGraw


Did you know more Dems owned slaves?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know more Dems owned slaves?


Yep. The Dems try to take credit for abolishing slavery while attempting to re-write history too! Desperation setting in since the big three cities, Chicago, Detroit and New Orleans run for years by and for the Democrats have all fallen, are poor and basically bankrupt with only high crimes to tout.

Now the Dem party is burdening the black communities in a new form of slavery called 'entitled' to cradle-to-grave subsidies provided by the taxpayers of America.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Speaking of rewriting history... what Democrats take credit for is the advancement of civil rights during the 1960s. That was almost a full 100 years after the Republican Abraham Lincoln forced the ratification of the Emancipation Proclamation through Congress. The Republicans didn't do anything but allow, along with the southern Dems, the passage and enforcement of Jim Crow laws. That period is a shame that our nation should remember forever and that loving people will battle against every time the ugliness resurrects itself. 
We are surely all aware of who is doing the race baiting in this century.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. The Dems try to take credit for abolishing slavery while attempting to re-write history too! Desperation setting in since the big three cities, Chicago, Detroit and New Orleans run for years by and for the Democrats have all fallen, are poor and basically bankrupt with only high crimes to tout.
> 
> Now the Dem party is burdening the black communities in a new form of slavery called 'entitled' to cradle-to-grave subsidies provided by the taxpayers of America.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin


KP
you finally got something right. Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. The Dems try to take credit for abolishing slavery while attempting to re-write history too! Desperation setting in since the big three cities, Chicago, Detroit and New Orleans run for years by and for the Democrats have all fallen, are poor and basically bankrupt with only high crimes to tout.
> 
> Now the Dem party is burdening the black communities in a new form of slavery called 'entitled' to cradle-to-grave subsidies provided by the taxpayers of America.


KPG
why keep underlining that your are a Racist? We know that already.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have no doubt that brave warrior would roll over in his grave to know that you use his image.


Wow, aren't you the nasty one who is new to this site! You must be one who was kicked off but are back on with your hatefulness--so if that is the way you want to be then we take care of you & the other hateful people with our knowledge!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> why keep underlining that your are a Racist? We know that already.


Huck, this is for you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy with housework so this one is for my friends--enjoy!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know more Dems owned slaves?


Of course, I, at least, know Democrats owned slaves. Our founding fathers owned slaves, too. When you talk about Democrats, you need to qualify what you say and call them "Southern Demorcrats". At one time, the Republican Party was an abolitionist party while the Southern Democrats were dedicated to preserving slavery. This is an excellent example of how parties change their platforms over time. Nowadays the Democrats concern themselves with the state of our society and attempt to inprove it. Nowadays the Republican Party is the party that has rejected its original ideals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Republican
Source: Abe Lincoln
Early America

Do you really know the Democratic Party's history related to slavery in early America? I did some research this evening and found some interesting facts on this subject. Today the Democrats would have you believe that it was the Republicans who were responsible for suppression of the black Americans of early America. They would tell you it is the Republicans that want to keep black Americans from succeeding even in this modern day. They are lying and trying hard to "change" history with their political spin.

The Facts

If you look at the voting records of the early Democrats and the Republicans it becomes very apparent as to which party has done more to end slavery and give black Americans the rights they deserve - the same rights all Americans deserve. The freedom of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness given us all by God himself. How have the Democrats gotten the role of friend and saviour of the black population? Is it just that no one takes the time to research history? I believe it is more sinister than that. I believe the Democrats have to play the role of friend and saviour to Black Americans to be able to continue their agenda of Big Government and Nanny State policies. The message seems to be "we (Democrats in Government) will take care of you as we do not think you are capable of doing that yourself." I also believe that the Democrat party is the true "racist" party of the past and today. They hold people back from fulfilling their potential by offering handouts and hand ups for those who are the "under privileged" and "under capable" in their eyes. All men and women are created equal - we are all in control of our own destiny. We do not need Government to take care of us - we are capable of doing for ourselves.

The True History of Slavery in American Politics
Laws/Bills/Acts of Government

Democrat Approval

Republican Approval
1862 - President Lincoln signs bill abolishing slavery in District of Columbia

37% voted YES

99% voted YES
1865 - 13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate

63% voted YES

100% voted YES
1866 - U.S. Senate passes Republicans 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens

100% voted NO

94% voted YES
1870 - 15th Amendment is ratified, granting the right to vote to all Americans regardless of race

97% voted NO

98% voted YES
This was So Wrong
This was So Wrong
Source: http://www2.maxwell.syr.edu
More "lost" facts about the Democrats and Slavery

If you look at the Democrats National Committee website you will find that there are about 50 years of pertinent history missing. The missing information falls right in to the time frame of Democrats supporting slavery and fighting to keep slavery going in this country. There were six initiatives supporting slavery, numerous Democrat Presidents who "owned" slaves, and many instances of Democrats voting for racial segregation during those 50 years. It was also during this time that the Democrat Party officially labeled itself as the "White Man's Party."

In 1877 the Jim Crow Laws of Segregation were set forth by the Southern Democratic Party. The laws segregated Blacks from Whites and further divided American citizens.

University of North Carolina historian Allen Trelease's once described the Ku Klux Klan as the "terrorist arm of the Democratic Party." Columbia University Eric Foner referred to the KKK as "a military force of the Democratic Party" For more on this check out this web article:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121856786326834083.html

I believe that the Democrats today still feel as though they need to continue the suppression of Black Americans. Don't take my word for it - do your own research and see what you find.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Democratic Partys war against African-Americans continued after the Civil War (which many Democrats in fact opposed, often working actively to undercut the Union war effort). Democrats, both north and south fought the attempt to implement the equality for African-Americans gained at such a high cost. This opposition was often violent. Indeed, the Ku Klux Klan operated as the de facto terrorist arm of the national Democratic Party during Reconstruction.

Democrats defeated Reconstruction in the end and on its ruins created Jim Crow. Democratic liberalism did not extend to issue of race. Woodrow Wilson was the quintessential "liberal racist," a species of Democrat that later included the likes of William Fulbright of Arkansas, Sam Ervin of North Carolina, and Albert Gore, father of Al, of Tennessee.

In the 1920s, the Republican Party platform routinely called for anti-lynching legislation. The Democrats rejected such calls in their own platforms. When FDR forged the New Deal, he was able to pry Blacks away from their traditional attachment to the Party of Lincoln. But they remained in their dependent status, Democrats by virtue of political expediency, not principle.

As the incomparable Ann Coulter has observed, when Strom Thurmond, the praise of whom landed Sen. Lott in hot water, ran a segregationist campaign in 1948, he ran as a Dixie-CRAT, not a Dixie-CAN. When he lost, he went back to being a Democrat. He only repudiated his segregationist views when he later became a Republican

Even the Civil Rights Act of 1964, which supposedly established the Democrats bona fides on race, was passed in spite of the Democrats rather than because of them. Republican Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen pushed the bill through the Senate, despite the no-votes of 21 Democrats, including Gore Sr. and Robert Byrd, who remains a powerful force in the Senate today. In contrast, only four Republicans opposed the bill, mostly like Barry Goldwater on libertarian principles, not segregationist ones.

Indeed, the case of Sen. Byrd is instructive when it comes to the double standard applied to the two parties when it comes to race. Even those Democrats who have exploited the Lott affair acknowledge that he is no racist. Can the same be said about Sen. Byrd, who was a member of the KKK and who recently used the "n" word on national TV?

"Ah, but this is all in the past," say the Democrats. "Now we push a pro-African-American agenda." But the reality differs significantly from the claim.

Take the issue of education. The single biggest obstacle to the achievement of true equality in the United States is not poverty, but education. If Democrats sincerely wished to help the minority children on whose behalf they claim to labor, they would embrace school choice to help such children escape the trap of sub-standard schools. But that would offend the teachers unions upon which the Democrats depend for financial and "in-kind" support. So as has often been the case with the group politics of the Democratic party, African-American interests are sacrificed to other groups who have more pull.

"Affirmative action" has become the touchstone of Democratic racial politics. Democrats portray anyone who opposes affirmative action as racist. But affirmative action, as currently practiced, is racist to the core. It is based on the assumption that African-Americans are incapable of competing with whites. It represents the kind of paternalistic racism that would have done honor to Calhoun. For the modern liberal Democratic racist as for the old-fashioned one, blacks are simply incapable of freedom. They will always need Ol Massas help. And woe be to any African-American who wanders off of the Democratic plantation. Ask Clarence Thomas, Thomas Sowell, Shelby Steele, or Ward Connerly. Although they echo the call for a "color-blind society" that once characterized the vision of Martin Luther King Jr., they are pilloried as "Uncle Toms" of "Oreos" by such enforcers of the Democratic plantation system as Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton.

If we need the perfect symbol for the true character of the Democratic Party when it comes to race, we need look no farther than Rhode Island Congressman Patrick Kennedy. Rep. Kennedy portrays himself as a friend of African-Americans. But his touching solicitude for African-Americans as a group is gross hypocrisy. When inconvenienced by a real African-American woman trying to do her job, Rep. Kennedy shoved her out of his way, giving her arm a yank for good measure. In practice, the Democratic Party as a whole cares as much about real African-Americans as Rep. Kennedy does.

Mackubin Thomas Owens is professor of strategy and force planning at the Naval War College in Newport, RI, and an adjunct fellow of the Ashbrook Center. The views expressed here are his own and do not reflect the position of the War College, Navy Department, or Department of Defense.

Programs
Students
Teachers
Citizens

Previous
slide-0slide-1slide-2slide-3slide-4 slide-0 slide-1 slide-2 slide-3 slide-4 slide-0slide-1slide-2slide-3slide-4
Next
Ashbrook For
Ashbrook for
Students

Educating Principled Leaders for Americas Future
Teachers

Educating Teachers to Teach about America
Supporters

Strengthening Americas Future
Citizens

Educating Citizens about America
More Resources
Ashbrook News
Ashbrook News

An Evening with Mark Steyn Hosted by Ashbrook

August 26
Ashbrook Alumnus Inspires Community to Found a School

August 16


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Once again. let me remind you that the Republican and Democratic parties have changed over the years. They would be virtually unreconizable to President Lincoln, and to any one in the intervening years after the Civil War, when they were the party that created the Jim Crow laws and other laws and means to keep segregation alive.

What do you do every day to to improve the Republican party and help it return to its former idealism? Have you read anything about the abolitionis movement? Have you read anything about African-American history at all?


Country Bumpkins said:


> The Democratic Partys war against African-Americans continued after the Civil War (which many Democrats in fact opposed, often working actively to undercut the Union war effort). Democrats, both north and south fought the attempt to implement the equality for African-Americans gained at such a high cost. This opposition was often violent. Indeed, the Ku Klux Klan operated as the de facto terrorist arm of the national Democratic Party during Reconstruction.
> 
> Democrats defeated Reconstruction in the end and on its ruins created Jim Crow. Democratic liberalism did not extend to issue of race. Woodrow Wilson was the quintessential "liberal racist," a species of Democrat that later included the likes of William Fulbright of Arkansas, Sam Ervin of North Carolina, and Albert Gore, father of Al, of Tennessee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is for you!


Janeway
you need to learn about present day jargon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you need to learn about present day jargon.


Will you teach me?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will you teach me?


 :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin


Who in God's name cares what Michelle Malkin has to say? Couldn't you,find something better?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Speaking of rewriting history... what Democrats take credit for is the advancement of civil rights during the 1960s. That was almost a full 100 years after the Republican Abraham Lincoln forced the ratification of the Emancipation Proclamation through Congress. The Republicans didn't do anything but allow, along with the southern Dems, the passage and enforcement of Jim Crow laws. That period is a shame that our nation should remember forever and that loving people will battle against every time the ugliness resurrects itself.
> We are surely all aware of who is doing the race baiting in this century.


Oh yes we do.

President Eisenhower signed the Civil Rights Laws of 1957 and 1960, while Democrat Sen Strom Thurmon a self proclaimed segregationist, conducted a filibuster to stop the passing of the 1957 law


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh yes we do.
> 
> President Eisenhower signed the Civil Rights Laws of 1957 and 1960, while Democrat Sen Strom Thurmon a self proclaimed segregationist, conducted a filibuster to stop the passing of the 1957 law


You know that MSNBC, CNN, Democracy Now, Truth Dig, Daily Kos, Huff Post, etc. or most of the Lib sites and journalists do not teach or know anything of America's history. Everything said on those failing cable stations is made up for the listeners and is not factual or reality. How do you expect Libs to know about what happened yesterday never mind 145 years ago to abolish slavery or the events regarding the Civil Rights movements that began 50-60 years ago?

You're asking too much of these Libs and Progs, LTL.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh yes we do.
> 
> President Eisenhower signed the Civil Rights Laws of 1957 and 1960, while Democrat Sen Strom Thurmon a self proclaimed segregationist, conducted a filibuster to stop the passing of the 1957 law


The repubs of today are nothing like Ike. And all those segregationist Southern Dems are now repubs.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know that MSNBC, CNN, Democracy Now, Truth Dig, Daily Kos, Huff Post, etc. or most of the Lib sites and journalists do not teach or know anything of America's history. Everything said on those failing cable stations is made up for the listeners and is not factual or reality. How do you expect Libs to know about what happened yesterday never mind 145 years ago to abolish slavery or the events regarding the Civil Rights movements that began 50-60 years ago?
> 
> You're asking too much of these Libs and Progs, LTL.


The key word here is "journalists." And you're absolutely wrong about those journalists not knowing history. Many of them are college professors and PhDs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The repubs of today are nothing like Ike. And all those segregationist Southern Dems are now repubs.


Well at least we know that some Dems can see the light and leave the Dark Side. Hopefully more libs will become enlightened, and stop living off of other people's success


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> As we see with the inability to drop such a hateful observation, and using that poor WWII military man's death as a political ploy, there is no reason for the leadership of the right wing to go positive.
> The people who elect them like the slime and sludge of the dirty politics.
> It makes me want to cry for our nation.


Out from that same slime and sludge seems to be where this president made his rise in politics. You know, the one that used his mother's illness, to get the health care law passed. We've been crying for our nation for the last 4 1/2 years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is a very nasty remark so which side are you on so I'll know how to respond to you.


Janie, don't even waste your time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Black mob-in-training bullies white girl, 3
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/black-mob-in-training-bullies-3-year-old/
> 
> Watch the video. They are much bigger than the victim.


How can anyone defend that behavior?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Calling someone a troll again, LTL? This person's opinions are welcome on KP. My goodness, your nosy meter is peaking!
> May I suggest you change your batteries? You seem to be stuck on one speed. Booooorrrrrriiiiinnnnngggggg.


there it is again. The intelligent conversation brought over from LOLL. I am so glad not to partake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> President Barack Obama has always been lovingly cared for and extremely well educated even at a very early age prior to attending any School. All children should have such role models. The rich send their children away to boarding School and those who need to earn a decent living sometimes share raising children with Family members. I prefer Family by a long shot. Wonder how early you send your child(ren) away to Kindergarten. I see a lot of people handing their children as young as 2 mos. every morning into the care of strangers.


How nice to know you have such an up close and personal relationship with the Obama family. That means you probably enjoyed your time with them in Hawaii and Indonesia as well. Lucky you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> there it is again. The intelligent conversation brought over from LOLL. I am so glad not to partake.


Guess the only thing they can do is repeat themselves in two places, hoping that they sound creative

Same old same old.

Still no answer about Hillary's accomplishments as SOS
Still no answer if Delbert looked like Obama's grandfather
Still no answer as to why Obama still bows to the UN instead 
of getting permission from Congress to commit an act of
war
Still no answer on how we are going to pay for Obama's Syrian
War


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> hate to see some of those who dislike the statuesque First Lady
> when they dress in shorts and sneakers. They are probably those famous Walmart Shoppers, know what I mean!


The first lady shops at Walmart. She is one of those famous Walmart shoppers you are talking about. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Oh yes, no color is unsuitable for the First Lady. No wonder the tanning Beds get such a workout by the pale women.


Oh please, white women and men wanting a tan has been going on long before MO came on the scene. California had tanning down to a science long before tanning beds were invented.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The first lady shops at Walmart. She is one of those famous Walmart shoppers you are talking about. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She is only following in her husband's footsteps.......increasing the Chinese economy and America's economic decline


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> It is impossible to be half hispanic and half white.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hispanic
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hispanic


She was being sarcastic. It was in reference to the media labeling George Zimmerman a white hispanic so they could continue with the racist tactic.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She was being sarcastic. It was in reference to the media labeling George Zimmerman a white hispanic so they could continue with the racist tactic.


They probably forgot to mention that on Algazeera TV, you know the one Algore sold to them


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-196358-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

